# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ?????

## husband

Γεια σε όλους. 
Καταρχήν πρέπει να συστηθώ. Είμαι ο σύζυγος. Ετών 34. Πρώτο thread στο forum. Διάβασα αρκετά άλλα threads πρώτα και δεν βρήκα κάποιο παρόμοιο με αυτό που χρειάζομαι εγώ. Συγχωρέστε με προκαταβολικά αν υπάρχουν κανόνες που δεν τήρησα αλλά είπα να ξεκινήσω αυτό το thread καθώς ζητώ από όλους όσοι έχετε το χρόνο να με βοηθήσετε. 
Ψάχνω για βοήθεια. Προσπαθώ να δω τι μπορώ εγώ να κάνω εγώ για να βοηθήσω την γυναίκα μου ( θα αναφέρομαι σε αυτήν με το όνομα ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ καθώς ήδη και από μόνη της ψάχνει για βοήθεια μέσω του διαδικτύου και της ενεργής συμμετοχής σε forum σαν και αυτό αλλά δεν νομίζω πως δεν θα έπρεπε να δημοσιεύσω προσωπικά της στοιχεία και γιαυτό θα είμαι πολύ προσεκτικός στο τι αναφέρω)να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα που έχει. Τελευταία (άραγε με αυτά τα προβλήματα γίνεται να είναι τελευταία???? ή υπάρχουν από πολύ παλιά ???? Ξεπερνιούνται ή απλώς ελαττώνονται????? διαβάζω σε άλλα threads για 8 για 10 χρόνια και απορώ έτσι είναι αυτά???? δεν τελειώνουν?????) πάσχει (αυτή είναι η κατάλληλη λέξη ή θα έπρεπε να πω ταλαιπωρείται???) από αγχώδεις διαταραχές. Ψυχωσοματικά προβλήματα που έντονα, πιθανώς πιο πριν επίσης να υπήρχαν αλλά δεν εμφανίζονταν έντονα, ξεκίνησαν πριν από περίπου 1,5 χρόνο. Πόνοι σε όλο το σώμα. Πλάτη λαιμός κεφάλι χέρια πόδια στομάχι στηθάγχη την ταλαιπωρούν. Θεραπεία? Μέσω νευρολόγου φαρμακευτική μόνο αγωγή. Πριν 1,5 χρόνο efexor τώρα αφού τα σταμάτησε όπως της είπε η νευρολόγος στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού υποτροπίασε και άρχισε με άλλα μεταξύ των οποίων ένα ηρεμιστικό, ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό και ένα άλλο. Ψυχολογικά??? Μέσα σε ένα γάμο οι σχέσεις παιρνούν κρίσεις. Τέτοιες περάσαμε και εμείς. Αλλά αποξενωθήκαμε, χαθήκαμε, μόνο το παιδί μας ( Ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ!!! ετών 8) μας κρατούσε ουσιαστικά μαζί κάποιες φορές. Παραφερθήκαμε, χάσαμε και κάποια όρια κάποιες φορές. Μπορεί να μην χειροδικήσαμε αλλά τα λόγια είναι χοιρότερα από το ξύλο πολλές φορές. Ζήσαμε και όμορφα. Οταν ο χρόνος και η διάθεση και οι υποχρεώσεις και χίλια μύρια άλλα μας το επέτρεψαν. Αλλά τα ωραία τείνει κανείς να τα ξεχνά όταν ζει μια μαυρίλα σαν την κατάθλιψη που περνά η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ.
Την παρακολουθεί ακόμα μόνο η νευρολόγος. Δεν το έχει πάρει απόφαση να πάει σε ψυχολόγο. Είμαστε και από επαρχία. Καλός ο αέρας εδώ καλή και η έλλειψη κυκλοφοριακού καλές και οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις αλλά όταν έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάθλιψη δεν πολυμιλάς γιαυτήν, δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα το κουράγιο να πας στον ψυχολόγο, (είναι άραγε κάποιος από τους 2-3 που έχει η πόλη ο κατάλληλος ή χρειάζεται κάποια ειδίκευση?). 
Παίρνω λοιπόν το θάρρος και σας ζητώ να μιλήσετε (έστω να γράψετε) μαζί μου και να με βοηθήσετε. Απόψεις, προτάσεις, θέσεις από πάσχοντες και μη που θέλουν να πουν τι θα ήθελαν οι ίδιοι από τον σύντροφό τους όλα ευπρόσδεκτα. 
Κλείνοντας αυτη την πρώτη επαφή και για να μη σας κουράσω αλλο με την μία, σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το όποιο ενδιαφέρον. Στο επόμενο μήνυμά μου θα περιγράψω λίγο πιο λεπτομερώς τι ακριβώς περνάμε (γιατί η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ και εγώ μαζί και μόνοι μας το περνάμε)
Αρχάριος εδώ όντας, επίσης θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ώρες υπάρχει ζωντανή σηζήτηση στο Chat button που βλέπω?
Φιλικά Ο HUSBAND

Υ.Γ.Πάντως το παραδέχομαι. Πολύ ενεργό forum. Παρά τα προβλήματα που περιγράφονται στο forum η ενεργητικότητα που υπάρχει είναι τεράστια.

----------


## troubledman

Αγαπητέ φίλε, έχω να σου πω πολλά........όσα δεν φαντάζεσαι. Στείλε μου U2U ή email.

----------


## elsa__

Aυτή σας η προσφώνηση προς το πρόσωπό της... ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ... ακόμα, παρά τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε... με ωθεί να σας απευθύνω φωνή, κραυγή, παράκληση. ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΤΗΣ, στηρίξτε την με όποιο τίμημα. Σκεφτείτε τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ σας.

Μέχρι πριν 1 χρόνο ήμουν κι εγώ η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ του συζύγου μου. Η κατάθλιψή μου και τα μύρια συνεπακόλουθα προβλήματα στη σχέση μας, αλλά κυρίως η ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΣ του ανθρώπου μου για την ίασή μου, έφεραν το χωρισμό, το γκρέμισμα μιας μεγάλης αγάπης και εν κατακλείδι, μια μητέρα καταθλιπτική που παλεύει καθημερινά να ισορροπήσει ανάμεσα στο δικό της ψυχικό κενό και το 7χρονο αγγελούδι της.

Σας εκλιπαρώ. Μείνετε κοντά της. Μην επιτρέψετε στον ανθρώπινο εγωισμό και την ανυπομονησία να σας κάνουν 2 κόσμους χωριστούς. Παραμερίστε το \"εγώ\" και κάντε ΓΕΦΥΡΑ τον άγγελό σας, για να ξαναβρείτε την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σας. Εκεί είναι, είμαι σίγουρη. Λίγο χαμένη ίσως στο λαβύρινθο του μυαλού της, αλλά ΕΚΕΙ. Μείνετε κι εσείς ΕΚΕΙ.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Ηυςband καλώς ήρθες στο forum. Και μόνο που ζητάς βοήθεια δείχνει ότι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεσαι για την οικογένειά σου. 
Οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές από τις οποίες και εγώ προσωπικά υποφέρω 17 χρόνια τώρα-έχω την δική σου ηλικία- είναι χρόνιες.
Νομίζω ότι τελικά δεν \"ξεριζώνονται\" όμως περιορίζονται και τα άτομα τα οποία αναζητούν βοήθεια καταφέρνουν να ζουν φυσιολογικά και να είναι λειτουργικοί σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό. 
Βέβαια ως χρόνιο πρόβλημα υγείας έχουν και αυτές τις υποτροπές τους.
Ενδεχομένως η φαρμακευτική αγωγή που πήρε η γυναίκα σου να μην ήταν αυτή που της ταιριάζει για αυτό και δεν υπήρξαν αποτελέσματα.
Ίσως είναι καλύτερο να επισκευτείτε κάποιον ψυχίατρο.
Πράγματι, όσο καιρό παρακολουθώ το forum τα μέλη του δεν έχουν αναφερθεί στις \"παράπλευρες απώλειες\" που δημιουργούν οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές (αναφέρομαι στα ψυχοσωματικά συμτώματα που περιγράφεις) είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι λίγο πολύ όλοι τα βιώνουμε.
Θα σου συνιστούσα μέχρι να βρείτε την σωστή θεραπεία να κάνεις υπομονή (σε ότι αφορά την συπεριφορά της συζύγου σου) γιατί οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές δημιουργούν στους ανθρώπους που τις βιώνουν παραξενιές.
ʼλλωστε όπως είπες και εσύ μερικές φορές τα λόγια είναι χειρότερα από το ξύλο.
Έχεις υποχρέωση να βοηθήσεις την αγαπημένη σου, γεγονός που θα συμβάλλει και στην ισσοροπημένη ανάπτυξη του παιδιού σου.
Γι΄ αυτο λοιπόν βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο.Θα περιμένουμε να μας πεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρεις όπως αναφέρεις.

Φιλικά, Μιχάλης

----------


## olga_soul

Φίλε husband! Μπορώ να σου πω ότι όχι μόνο δεν ενόχλησες κανέναν όπως χαρακτηριστικά ανέφερες στον πρόλογό σου, αλλά άνοιξες ένα θέμα που όντως δεν είχε τεθεί ανοικτά στο παρελθόν από άλλα άτομα και είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό!
Σίγουρα ο ρόλος που κλήθηκες να έχεις τόσο στην οικογένειά σου αλλά και στη σχέση σου δεν είναι ούτε εύκολος, ούτε έχει ιδιαίτερους κανόνες μιας και η αντιμετώπιση διαφέρει ανάλογα με την ψυχολογική κατάσταση του ατόμου που ταλαιπωρείται από χρόνιες ενοχλήσεις......... :Frown: 
Κατανοούν όλοι βάση κοινής λογικής ότι σε μία χρόνια σχέση (πόσο μάλιστα αν υπάρχει και παιδί...) δεν μπορεί μόνο ένας να σέρνει το κάρο γιατί αναλογικά κάποια στιγμή και αυτός θα κουραστεί και θα καταρρεύσει......Ίσως εσύ αρχίζεις να αισθάνεσαι πιο έντονα από όσα αναφέρεις αυτή την κόπωση και ζητάς βοήθεια πριν αποσυρθείς από όλα! Όλοι έχουμε άλλωστε τις ψυχικές μας αντοχές.....

Δεδομένου όμως ότι η γυναίκα σου έχει αποδεχτεί το σύνολο των προβλημάτων της και προσπαθεί έστω και μέσω δικτύου να ανακαλύψει μια διέξοδο.....πιστεύω ότι και σε νοιάζεται και θέλει να επανέλθει η οικογένειά της σε μια κατάσταση αρμονίας και ευτυχίας!!!!!!! Παλεύει όπως μπορεί και γι\'αυτό το λόγο αξίζει να είσαι σύμμαχός της στον αγώνα προκειμένου σταδιακά να οδηγηθείτε και η δυο στα επίπεδα που θέλετε.

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η όλη προσέγγιση με νευρολόγο είναι λάθος μιας και τα αποτελέσματα ήδη το έχουν επιβεβαιώσει.......
Η όλη κατάσταση ίσως όντως να έχει πιο δημιουργική προσέγγιση με κάποιον ψυχίατρο ή κλινικό ψυχολόγο......... Πέσ\'της ότι δεν έχει να χάσει τίποτα επιχειρώντας μιαν άλλη επιστημονική παρέμβαση με εμπειρία σε διαταρραχές σαν τις δικές της!!!

Σου εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο και όλα να πάνε προς το καλύτερο!!!- Βαθιά πιστεύω ότι μπορούν γιατί έχω περάσει τον γολγοθά της και βρέθηκα κάποια στιγμή στην κορυφή του έστω και με αγιάτρευτες πληγές νικήτρια.......... :Wink:

----------


## husband

όπως έλεγε και το έργο...
Goooooooooooooood morning Vietnam.
Thanks για τις απαντήσεις σας
01:45 και να που βρήκα και λίγο χρόνο. Χρόνο που πρέπει και αυτόν να μάθω να το διαχειρίζομαι. Χρειάζομαι όμως όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι πολλά να μάθω. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν παριατούμαι εύκολα. Και ας μου ζήτηση η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ να χωρίσουμε πριν από 3 μήνες. Μπορεί να πόνεσα. Τι μπορεί. Με τσάκισε. Ήταν και κάτι prive chat σε άλλο site με θέμα πως θέλει να ξεφύγει από όλα και να πάει να ζήσει με τον άλλον.....Ηταν και κάτι η επανάληψη των ίδιων γεγονότων. Γονάτισα. Αλλά δεν παραιτούμε. (έτσι για να θημηθώ και ένα τραγουδί \"είμαι ακόμα εδώ.\") Αλλά εξαρχής πίστευα ότι η επικοινωνία έστω και ηλετρκονική έστω και με αγνώστους δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει από τον έλεγχο της πραγματικότητας. Ομως η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ είχε ξεφύγει. Το έβλεπα και την άφηνα να αντιδρά όπως η ίδια νόμιζε. Και τώρα πάλι την αφήνω. Δεν νιώθω ότι πρέπει να την πιέσω. Ξυπνάει το πρωί πολλές φορές με σωματικούς πόνους και θέλει μόλις τελειώνει με την πρωινή (πολύ υπεύθυνη) δουλειά που έχει να ξαπλώσει στο κρεβάτι και να μη σηκωθεί για τίποτα. Για κανένα. ούτε τηλέφωνο στους γονείς της. ούτε στον αδερφό της. Μόνο σε μένα έχει ανοιχτεί. Εκφράζεται για την κατάστασή της. Και πάλι όχι πάντα. Κρύβεται, φοβάται να πει ναί έχω κατάθλιψη και θα προσπαθήσω να τελειώσω με αυτή την ιστορία. (μήπως εγώ ή κάποιος άλλο ς θα το έλεγε ????) Θέλει να τελειώσει από μόνο του όλο αυτό το μαρτύριο που περνάει. Γίνεται όμως????? Και εγώ???? Τί να κάνω όταν μου λέει βοήθησέ με????? Τί να της πω. \"Εντάξει μη φοβάσαι? Θα περάσει? Σε αγαπάω?\" Και τι να κάνω? ΟΚ έχω αναλάβει πολλά πράγματα στο σπίτι. Έχουμε και βοήθεια από μία κυρία. Έχω κόψει και τα δικά μου ωράρια από την (επίσης υπεύθυνη καιχρονοβόρα όντα ιδιώτης) δουλειά. Για να βρίσκομαι δίπλα της. Για να έχει ένα χέρι να ακουμπήσει αν το θέλει. Γιατί από την άσχημη σωματική και ψυχολογική κατάσταση από το κλάμα , από το γιατί σε μένα, από το πότε θα περάσει, από το τι θα γίνει με το παιδί μας από.... από..... στο τέλος η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ ξεχνάει και τι ακριβώς θέλει. Και πως να την συνεφέρω? Πως να την κάνω να σταματήσει να βυθίζεται στην μαυρίλα των σκέψεών της? Γιατί η πραγματικότητά μας δεν είναι άσχημη. Αλλά πως να το μεταφέρω αυτό. Με πίεση? Με το σήκω τώρα να πάμε μία βόλτα? όταν ξέρω ότι θα απαντήσει άσε με τώρα ρε HUSBAND δέν έχω όρεξη. 
Συγχωρέστε μου τον ίσως χωρίς τάξη και συνιερμούς λόγο μου αλλά έχω αποφασίσει μόνο ορθογραφίες να διορθώνω. Ο λόγος ο γραπτός όταν επιδέχεται διορθώσεις δέν έχει την αμεσότητα του προφορικού αλλά χωρίς τις διορθώσεις πλησιάζει πολή με τον προφορικό. Και ο προφορικός τουλάχιστον εμένα ΜΕ (ΟΚ είμαι βόρειος μη βαράτε κιόλας) αρέσει πολύ.
Συνεχίζω με άλλα θέματα που χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.
Πρέπει ή όχι να αναλάβω ακόμα περισσότερα? Όσο είχ σπασμένο το πόδι της (Βέβαια και αυτό το περάσαμε......το ατύχημα πριν 8 μήνες) και ήταν με πατερίτσα την πηγαινοέφερνα εγώ στην δουλεία της. Δεν ήθελα ούτε εγώ ούτε η ίδια με τα taxi πρωί πρωί με την μαυρίλα της να αντιμετωπίζει ξένους. Τώρα εδώ και 2,5 μήνες παράτησε τις πατερίτσες αλλά πάλι δεν πατάει καλά. Πρηξίματα λόγω μετεγχηριτκής ακινησίας των μυών . Αλλά το διατάυτα είναι το εξής. Να την αφήνω να προσπαθεί και ΄μόνη της? Να την αφήνω να ζορίζεται έστω για να οδηγάει. Δεν είναι ότι δεν μπορεί. Αλλά στο δεν θέλω να κάνω τίποτα και αφήστε με ήσυχη πρέπει να δώσει κάποιος ένα τέλος. Εστω να βάλει κάποιο εμπόδιο? Ή καλλίτερα αφού έτσι νιώθει άστο και θα δείξει ο χρόνος?
Από την άλλη βλέπω πως ούτε με τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ ΜΑΣ δεν έχει την διάθεση να ασχοληθεί. Την βλέπω. Θέλει μόνο να ξαπλώνει. Με τις σκέψεις της. Δεν ξέρω. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω.
Εγραψα πιο πάνω και λες και ήθελα να το προσπεράσω πως μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο. Ναι θα ήθελα να μην είχε συμβεί. Οπως και θα ήθελα να μην είχαμε αποξενωθεί. Οπως και θα ήθελα να μην αμφιβάλλει η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ για μένα ακριβώς γιατί είχαμε αποξενωθεί τόσο. Αλλά άλλαξα. Εγινα πιο ανοικτός. Πιο ανοικτός να λέμε βέβαια. Γιατί πως να ανοιχτώ απέναντί της. Πως να της πω πόσο στεναχωριέμαι. Πως να δείξω ότι και εγώ λυγίζω. Για δευτερόλεπτα μεν αλλά λυγίζω. Πως να ανοιχτώ? Εστω όμως και έτσι θα την δώ στεναχωρημένη? Θα καθίσω δίπλα της και θα πω καμμιά βλακεία έστω για να ξεχαστεί. Θα την δώ καλλίτερα? Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω όλο το καλό που μπορώ και εγώ να συγκεντρώσω. Όμως αρκούν αυτά? Ή κινούμαι σε λάθος δρόμο? Πως να την βοηθήσω ουσιαστικά να ξεπεράσει το άγχος της? Εδώ ούτε στο γιατρό για το πόδι της δεν θέλει να πάει. Με τα πολλά με τα πολλά σήμερα πήγαμε και πάλι κατεύθυνε τον ορθοπεδικό για το πως θα αντιμετωπίσει το αυχενικό (Βέβαια και αυτό παίζει μαζί με όλα τα άλλα) άλλά έστω και έτσι μια αρχή κάναμε σήμερα.
Ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να σας κουράζω ούτε να σας κατευθύνω όσους έχετε διάθεση να ασχοληθείτε ( και γιαυτό σας θαυμάζω ειλικρινά) με ένα άγνωστ husband.
Μερικά προσωπικά αν μου επιτρέπετε 
troubledman Ειλικρινά θα ήθελα να μου μιλήσεις αλλά συγχώρεσε με αν ανθρώπινα (και τώρα που το γράφω αυτό δακρύζω και πονάω) δεν μπορώ λόγω των ανωτέρω περιγραφομένων καταστάσεων να μπω σε προσωπικα μυνήματα
Elsa όχι μόνο θέλω να μείνω αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι μόνο η φυσική μου παρουσία δεν είναι κατι το τόσο εξαιρετικό ούτε κάνω θαύματα μόνω κοιτάζοντάς της και γιαυτό ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΔΩ.... σαν κερί που λιώνει.....για να ανοίξω πάλι φτερά .... να πετάξω ψηλά και ναι και αν ακούγεται εγωιστικό και εγώ θέλω να νιώσω καλά με την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ. Και μία προσωπική άποψη \" Its no use crying over spilled milk\" ή αλλιώς δεν αξίζει την στεναχώρια μας το γάλα που έχει ήδη χυθεί. Εκτός βέβαι αν είναι το καλλίτερο γάλα που μπορείς να βρείς....
Μιχάλη 17 χρόνια είναι πολλά ή έτσι εγώ τα ακούω??? 17 χρόνια έτσι όπως είναι η κάθε μέρα μας???? Πές μου ειλικρινά πως πρέπει να κάνω υπομονή και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω, αλλά 17 χρόνια ???
Olga χαίρομαι που σε είδα αισιόδοξη και έτσι είμαι και εγώ. Thanks επίσης για την καλά συγκαλλυμένη σου προτροπή. Και εγώ θέλω να βγούμε νικητές. Ακούω (διαβάζω μάλλον), κρίνω αποφασίζω.

Ετσι για να ξεφύγω λίγο στο κλείσιμο σήμερα. Μα καλά αυτοί οι Ισπανοί μας είχαν ματαγμιένους?? Ακόμα δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει. Αλλά έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα.Θα τους πατήσουμε στο ευρωπαικό.
Bye για σήμερα. Περιμένω εναγωνίως.

----------


## husband

Husband &lt;----------newbie
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Τώρα (03:10 )κατάλαβα τι είναι το U2U και που τα βρίσκεις  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Alex thanks για τις συμβουλές

----------


## olga_soul

husband , χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που είσαι δεκτικός σε όλα τα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα , συγκεντρώνοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο θετικές πληροφορίες που ίσως σε βοηθήσουν δημιουργικά στη δική σου προσωπική λήψη αποφάσεων για την όλη δύσκολη κατάσταση που βιώνεις! :Wink:  

Ευελπιστώ ειλικρινά να βρεις την καλύτερη αποτελεσματική οδό για να επέλθει ισορροπία τόσο σε εσένα όσο και στην οικογενειακή σου ζωή!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ!!! ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΕΙΣ!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## alex30

Να είσαι καλά Husband και να ξέρεις ότι με υπομονή και καλή διάθεση όλα λύνονται. 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## husband

\"We will stand. We will fight. WE SHALL NOT GO QUIET IN THE NIGHT\" Harrison Ford νομίζω απόσπασμα από το independence day. 
03:38 . Και 08 :00 θα είμαι στην δουλειά. 
Το συγχωρέστε με το είπα πολλές φορές ε?. ʼντε έστω υπομείνατέ με. Πρέπει να τα γράψω. Και δεν είμαι εκτός θέματος αλλά θέλω να καταλάβετε ακριβώς πως νιώθω και τι θέλω.

Είμαστε μαζί 16 χρόνια . Εκ των οποίων 9 παντρεμένοι. Περιγραφή τελαυταίων μηνών.

Και να ήταν μόνο τα μηνύματα στο κινητό από τον Απρίλιο. Αυτά βέβαια ποτέ δεν τα είδα. Μόνο αργότερα διαπίστωσα ότι από τις 11 μμ μέχρι τις 06 πμ συνεχίζονταν. Μέχρι και το βράδυ που ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο μετά από τροχαίο με παράτησε μόνο μου τάχα για να με αφήσει να ξεκουραστώ για να μιλήσει με ΑΥΤΟΝ. Μετά τα είδα πολύ μετά. 

Και να ήταν μόνο τα τηλέφωνα από την δουλεία και από το σπίτι μας. Το ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΑΣ. 30 λεπτά τηλέφωνο με εξωτερικό. Πάνω από 1 λεπτό δεν μου έχει μιλήσει στη ζωή μας. Στο τηλέφωνο. Βέβαια και εγώ δεν την πολυσυμπαθώ αυτή την ρημαδοκινητοτηλεφωνία. Πάνω από 2 λεπτά ούτε με τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μας δεν μιλάει όταν λείπει για διακοπές στην γιαγιά. 30 λεπτά με ΑΥΤΟΝ??? Πονάει. Πολύ.
Και αυτά πολύ μετά τα είδα. Βλέπεις και οι λογαριασμοί αργούνε να έρθουν. Και ποτέ δεν τους κοίταζα.

Ελα όμως που είδα το mail μου. Το ξεχασμένο mail μου που της είχα δώσει τους κωδικούς. Έλα που μπήκα και στο ρημάδι το messenger.Και τσουπ. Νατο το offline message.

Και ενώ ήθελε να κάνουμε έρωτα εγώ ΗΞΕΡΑ. Εσπάσα μια πόρτα. Και της είπα ότι ξέρω γιατί δεν είχε όρεξη ούτε να μου μιλήσει και δεν αντέχω την υποκρισία. Και μου απάντησε πως δεν ήξερε καν ποιος ήταν ΑΥΤΟΣ. Και μου είπε πως δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Και έλα που ξέρω από υπολογιστές και ότι έγραφε από εκεί και πέρα ΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ εγώ το διάβαζα μετά. Δεν παει να άλλαζε κωδικούς και password. Δεν πάει ο άλλος να της έβγαλε κωδικούς και password από το εξωτερικό. Ξέρω από computer όπως οι άλλοι ξέρουν από λάδι. Και έλα που του έγραφε πολλά.
Και δεν της ξαναέκανα θέμα. Δεν αποκαλύψω τι ήξερα. Μόνο την ρωτούσα που και που αν έχει σταματήσει με αυτό το messenger προσπαθώντας να την κάνω να σταματήσει και συνέχισε να με διαβεβαιώνει πως δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Και το μόνο που έγραφε σε ΑΥΤΟΝ, ενώ εμένα μόνο ψυχρά με αντιμετώπιζε, ήταν πόσο ΤΟΝ αγαπούσε και πόσο τον ποθούσε και πόσο τον είχε ανάγκη και πόσο τον σκεφτόταν και ότι ήθελε να μου ζητήσει διαζύγιο αλλά δεν ήξερε πώς να μου το ζητήσει. Και ενώ εγώ μόνο διάβαζα προσπαθώντας να την καταλάβω και προσπαθώντας να αλλάξω σε αυτό που κάποτε είχε αγαπήσει και προφανώς είχαμε αλλάξει και οι δύο σε κάτι άλλο, και ενώ εγώ προσπαθούσα ΑΥΤΟΣ την παρότρυνε να με αφήσει και εμένα και το παιδί μας και να πάει να τον βρει. Δεν την ένοιαζε τίποτα. Εκεί το πήρα χαμπάρι. ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΑ. Έπρεπε εγώ να κάνω κάτι. Και προσπαθούσα. Και έκρυβα κάθε πόνο μέσα μου. Αλλά δεν ήταν αρκετό. Έπρεπε κάτι να αλλάξει στην ζωή της. Η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ έβγαζε τον πόνο χρόνων που έκρυβε μέσα της. Δεν ήταν ότι τον αγαπούσε. Ήθελε κάτι να αλλάξει. Και μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο κλαίγοντας. Λέγοντας ότι δεν ήθελε να μου κάνει κακό. Και σε ΑΥΤΟΝ έγραφε πόσο αποφασισμένη ήταν να τα παρατήσει όλα γιατί τον αγαπούσε. Την ίδια μέρα. Και να φύγει στο εξωτερικό. Όμως εγώ την αγαπούσα και την αγαπάω πιο πολύ. (δεν ξέρω πόοοοσο σάγαπω.). Δεν έβαλα κανένα εγωισμό από πάνω. Φτάνει. Τον είχα και εγώ Θεό τον εγωισμό. Αλλά με τύφλωσε. Δεν έβλεπα καθαρά. Δεν ένιωθα τι ένιωθε η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ. Για χρόνια. Τα κατάλαβα αυτά απότομα. Αλλά τα κατάλαβα. (Γιαυτό ίσως και τώρα να τα γράφω. Για να μην τα ξεχάσω. Γιατί τώρα πονάω και εγώ από τις τύψεις μου. Που άφησα την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ μόνη της. Στην μελαγχολία και την κατάθλιψη και το άγχος. Στην αρκούδα το λύκο και το τσακάλι να την φάνε. Και αν δεν την έχουν φάει ακόμα να της έχουν ανοίξει τέτοιες πληγές που ακόμα και σήμερα πονάει όλο της το σώμα. Και η καρδιά της? Τι περνάει άραγε τώρα? Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι )

Και εγώ αφού την άλλη μέρα έκλαψα. Αφού έσπασα. Ρέταρα. Αλλά είχα δύναμη. Αφού μίλησα με ένα φίλο. Αφού συνήλθα, της είπα ΟΧΙ. Διαζύγιο δεν σου δίνω. Δεν θέλω να φύγεις. Αν θέλεις εσύ κάνε ότι νομίζεις. Δεν μπορώ να σε εμποδίσω. Ούτε εμπόδιο θα βάλω το παιδί μας. Αλλά εγώ είπα ΟΧΙ. Τα θέλω όλα. Την ζωή μας. Την ωραία ζωή μας. Τις χαρές μας. Την επικοινωνία μας. Τον έρωτά μας. Κα αυτόν τον άλλο θέλω να σταματήσεις να του μιλάς. Και σε λίγες μέρες φαινόταν πως την κέρδιζα πίσω. Βήμα βήμα. Εκατοστό εκατοστό. Μόνο με συναίσθημα. Χωρίς λογική. Χωρίς τον πόνο που έκρυβα. Και ας διάβαζα ΟΤΙ ΜΑ ΟΤΙ εξακολουθούσε να του γράφει καθημερινά. Την κέρδιζα πίσω. Αλλά ήξερα ακριβώς πως ένιωθε. Τα διάβαζα από αυτά που έγραφε σε ΑΥΤΟΝ. Και πηγαίναμε καλλίτερα κάπως. Σιγά σιγά όμως και με πισωγυρίσματα. Η εμπιστοσύνη της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΜΟΥ σε μένα είχε χαθεί από την αποξένωση. Η δικιά μου εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτήν?? ʼστο. Μόνο εγώ ξέρω πως το βλέπω. Δεν μπορώ εύκολα να το περιγράψω. To πρωί εξακολουθούσε να γράφει σε αυτόν και τα βράδια μου έλεγε πόσο κουρασμένη ήταν. Και εγώ έκανα υπομονή. Και περίμενα να ξυπνήσει. Και την τσιγκλούσα να ξυπνήσει.

Και έρχεται μία μέρα που έγραφε σε ΑΥΤΟΝ πόσο τον γούσταρε καθώς τον έβλεπε σε webcam. (Μεταξύ μας δεν έλεγε και πολλά. Και φαλακρίτσα είχε και μυτόγκας ήταν. Έτσι τον είδα εγώ. Αλλά η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ έγραφε πόσο τον αγαπούσε ακόμα)
΄Την ίδια μέρα σε ένα από αυτά τα πισωγυρίσματα μου λέει λοιπόν ότι νιώθει να την πατάω κάτω. Ισως και να το έκανα προσπαθώντας να περιορίσω, να κλείσω την επικοινωνία της με ΑΥΤΟΝ. Δεν καταλάβαινα τότε τι συνέβαινε. Τώρα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ήταν η κατάθλιψη που ένιωθε. Και μόνο εμένα είχε για να κατηγορήσει. Αλλά τότε δεν ήξερα.
Και της λέω ότι το τελευταίο της μήνυμα σε αυτόν το διάβασα από την cache. Και ένιωθα και εγώ ότι με πατούσε. Και πως τρίτη φορά δεν θα την άντεχα την υποκρισία. Και πάω για μια βόλτα. Έξω να ξεσκάσω. Όταν γύρισα μου λέει πως τελείωσε με ΑΥΤΟΝ. Πώς τον έβρισε. (Η αλήθεια ήταν όμως ότι ΑΥΤΟΣ την παράτησε. Την κορόιδευε. Και της έκανε πλάκα. Και ενώ η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ μπήκε για να του μιλήσει πάλι ερωτικά τον κατάλαβε και τελικά τον έβρισε). 
Εκεί τελείωσε η ιστορία με ΑΥΤΟΝ.

Εκεί βγήκε στην επιφάνεια η αληθινή αιτία όμως. Αυτό που αισθανόμουν αλλά τελικά η νευρολόγος διέγνωσε χωρίς καμμία γνώση των ανωτέρω γεγονότων. Από τα συμπτώματά τα σωματικά και την συμπεριφορά την κλειστή. Και της διέταξε ουσιαστικά να πάει σε ψυχίατρο ή αλλιώς θα της έφερνε ψυχίατρο με το ζόρι στο σπίτι. Γιατί ούτε από το σπίτι δεν ήθελε να βγει. Ήταν και καταμεσίς το καλοκαίρι. Υποχρεώσεις στην δουλειά τις είχε παρατήσει. Και ξεκινήσαμε να κάνουμε διακοπές. Βόλεψα και παράτησα και εγώ την δουλειά σε άλλον και φύγαμε. Αλλά η κατάθλιψη και το άγχος και τα σωματικά μαζί μας. Μέρι σήμερα. Και αυτός ο ρημάδης ο ψυχολόγος που η νευρολόγος συνέστησε ούτε στο κινητό δεν απαντάει. 

Δεν είναι ότι είμαι μαζοχιστής και ήθελα να τα περάσω όλα αυτά. Δεν είναι ότι εξακολουθώ να είμαι εγωιστής και δεν θέλω να χάσω την γυναίκα μου. Δεν είναι ότι δεν είχα την δύναμη να ρίξω μια μούτζα και να φύγω. Είναι η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ. ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ. Και αν κάποια χρόνια, κάποιες μέρες, κάποιες στιγμές το ξέχασα πόσο την αγαπάω δεν ξανακάνω το ίδιο λάθος. Γιαυτό σας πρήζω και εσάς. «Ψάχνω για μια διέξοδο.» να βγούμε με λαβωματιές μεν αλλά να βγούμε τελως πάντων να δούμε λίγο φως. 

ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΖΗΤΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ
Τι να κάνω? Πώς να συμπεριφερθώ? Πώς θα θέλατε εσείς στην θέση της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΜΟΥ να σας συμπεριφερθούν? 

Καλή μου ( αν μου επιτρέπεις) olga

Thanks που με σκέφτεσαι. \"\"...επέλθει ισορροπία τόσο σε εσένα..... \"\" Εγώ ξέρω ότι έχω δυνάμεις. Εγώ που τώρα μαθαίνω όμως για αυτά που ζείτε εσείς και η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ ζητώ βοήθεια

Φίλε (αν μου επιτρέπεις και εσύ) Alex
Από διάθεση απεριόριστη. Πόσο υπομονή όμως????

ΥΓ1. ΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΑΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑΤΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ.
ΥΓ2. Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι είχα αποφασίσει να μην τα γράψω αυτά. Αλλά οι προβληματισμοί και οι προβληματισμένοι (!!) είναι πολλοί τελικά. Και μόνο όμως που τα έβγαλα από μέσα μου και μόνο που νιώθω πως δεν είμαι μόνος και μόνο που έστω και ένας ενδιαφέρθηκε να με βοηθήσει νιώθω καλλίτερα
ΥΓ3. Όπως πάντα μόνο ορθογραφικές διορθώσεις (σήμερα με copy paste από Word). Ρημαδοlaptop. 3 φορές περισσότερα λάθη.

----------


## κικη

Αγαπητε φιλε ειναι το πιο περιεργο, συγκινητικο και αλλοπροσαλο post που εχω διαβασει οσο καιρο βρισκομαι σε αυτο το forum(περιπου 7 μηνες) και σε ολη τη διαρκεια που το διαβασα αλλαξα περιπου 10 γνωμες.
Θα ειμαι ειλικρινης μαζι σου και δεν θα κρυφτω πισω απο εναν υπολογιστη.
Καταρχην να σου πω πως ειμαι και εγω παντρεμενη, 34 χρονων με ενα κοριτσακι 4 χρονων και με τον αντρα μου ειμαστε μαζι 16 χρονια....οποτε οπως θα βλεπεις πολλα κοινα υπαρχουν μεταξυ μας ωστε να καταλαβαινω την θεση σου.
Στην αρχη ειπα να ενας αντρας διαφορετικος απο τους αλλους με ψυχη και καρδια που νοιαζεται για την αγαπημενη του οπως σου αρεσει να την αποκαλεις...στη συνεχεια ειπα αυτος νοιαζεται τοσο πολυ για την γυναικα του που οτι και να εχει θα την βοηθησει να το ξεπερασει και ακομα το πιστευω, μετα σιγα σιγα αρχισα να μπερδευομαι!!! τι ειναι αυτα που διαβαζω ? δεν πολυ καταλαβαινα αρχησα να τα χανω με αυτα που διαβαζα και ειπα ο κλασικος τυπος κοροιδου να γκομενιαζει η γυναικα του και αυτος τον υπνο του δικαιου(στο ειπα και στην αρχη πως δεν θα σου χρυσωσω το χαπι) αλλα μετα μεσα απο την δικη μου ψυχολογια ως γυναικα και σε μια φαση δυσκολη για μενα αρχισα να κατανοω γιατι η γυναικα σου λειτουργει ετσι και εδω εχω να σου πω το εξης ως γυναικα, συζυγο και μανα...και λυπαμαι αν σε πονεσουν αλλα ειναι αυτο που πιστευω:μια γυναικα και κυριως μια μανα δεν ζηταει διαζυγιο αν δεν ειναι πραγματικα καψουρα με τον αλλον ασχετα αν τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα ηταν αυτα που την ωθησαν στην αναζητηση του κατι καινουργιου, δυσκολα εμεις οι γυναικες γκρεμιζουμε την οικογενειακη θαλπωρη αν οντως δεν συντρεχει σοβαρος λογος ωστοσο καταλαβα πως ηταν ενας πλατωνικος ερωτας οποτε αυτο ειναι μαλλον καλο.
Εσενα παλι καλα εκανει και σε προβληματισε γιατι η γυναικα σου στραφηκε αλλου και καλα καταλαβες την αιτια ολου του κακου δηλ πιστευω πως οντως και με την δικη σου σταση πρεπει να την εκανες να απομακρυνθει αλλα μην κατηγορεις τον ευατο σου πως εισαι εσυ ο υπευθυνος της ολης καταστασης ηταν να μην μπειτε σε αυτη την φαση και τωρα που λενε τρεχατε ποδαρακια μου να μην σας χεσει ο κολος με το συμπαθειος κιολας...
Για να ρθουμε και στο διαταυτα τωρα , ενα πραγμα ξερω για τις γυναικες πως σε οποια φαση και να ειναι αν τους δωσεις feelings δεν μπορουν να αντισταθουν, μην την αφηνεις να αδρανησει και καταρχην φροντιστε πρωτα στο ιατρικο και θεραπευτικο κομματι, να στραφειτε στους καταλληλους θεραπευτες και μετα ο δευτερος και μεγαλυτερος θεραπευτης θα γινεις εσυ και το παιδι σας δηλ ο πυρηνας της οικογενειας.
Οριοθετησε μια καινουργια συμπεριφορα που να εισαι ερωτικος και ευαισθητος αλλα οχι μαλθακος(να μην εκμεταλλευεται δηλ την αγαπη σου), να εισαι με εκπληξεις και δωρακια αλλα να μην ειναι ξεκαρφωτα ωστε να φαινεται για πιο λογο αλλαξες πχ μην την παρεις κανενα δωρο στο ξαφνικο αλλα να την κανεις ενα πιο ρομαντικο και προσωπικο δωρο σε μια γιορτη που θα το περιμενε ετσι και αλλιως, εκπληροσετης μια μεγαλη της επιθυμια ετσι μικρα καθημερινα πραγματα για να την ανεβασεις σιγα σιγα την ψυχολογια και το ηθικο και κυριως γινε ερωτικος αλλαξε την σταση σου με καθε τροπο εμφανισιακα, με την συμπεριφορα σου, με τις βολτες σας σαν πρωτα, κανενα σαββατοκυριακο αν μπορειται να φυγετε απο την ρουτινα αλλα χωρις να την ρωτησεις αν θελει να ειναι εκπληξη ρε παιδι μου!!!
τετοια μικρα και καθημερινα ο πολεμος κερδιζεται πρωτα στις μικρες μαχες και αν δεν πιασει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα τι να πω, τοτε η μαχη ηταν χαμενη αλλα εσυ δεν το καταλαβες διοτι η ψυχη της γυναικας αβυσσος ...
ΣΟΡΥ αν ακουγομαι σκληρη αλλα και η ζωη απο μονη της ειναι σαν βραχος οσο και να την χτυπας αυτη στεκει αγεροχα, σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να κερδισεις σε αυτο τον αγωνα που λεγεται ζωη, οικογενεια, παδι και κυριως ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ.
Ειλικρινα συγκινηθηκα παρα πολυ απο το ηθος και την αγαπη σου για αυτη την γυναικα και ευχομαι να καταλαβει και η ιδια της τι τυχερη ειναι που εχει τετοιον ανθρωπο διπλα της και να ευχαριστηθει την ζωη της γιατι ολους σας αξιζει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## husband

01:50 Από τους αγαπημένους μου U2
\"....U say u want your story to remain untold.......when all i want is u...\"

Αρχίζω από τoυς συνομιλητές (μήπως συγγραφείς καλύτερα?)



> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Κυρίως παιδί θα έλεγα εγώ.


Αλέξανδρε με έχασες. Δηλαδή???

Κική. Thanks καταρχήν για την ειλικρίνεια. Επίσης thanks για την διάθεση και τις προτάσεις σου. Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που έστω και άγνωστη μπορείς να νιώσεις εσύ αυτό που εγώ ζω και θέλεις να με βοηθήσεις. Και αν εσύ έχεις αλλάξει 10 φορές γνώμη εγώ να δεις που τα ζώ αυτά που προσπάθησα να περιγράψω. 

Έτσι για να τα βάλω και εγώ σε μία τάξη
Αγαπηθήκαμε. Κάναμε την ζωή μας δύσκολη με δουλειές πολύ απαιτητικές. Κάναμε ένα παιδί. Επικεντρωθήκαμε μόνο σε αυτό. Ξεχάσαμε ο ένας τις ανάγκες του άλλου. Απομακρυνθήκαμε. Παρουσιάστηκαν προβλήματα στην γυναίκα μου και δεν δώσαμε την βαρύτητα που έπρεπε.Στηθάγχη και δυσκολία αναπνοής. Εξετάσεις επί εξετάσεων. Τελικά νευρολόγος. ʼρχισε θεραπεία με efexor. Περάσαν τα συμπτώματα σχετικά γρήγορα αλλά η αγωγή συνεχίζονταν. Ρημάδα καθημερινότητα και στερνή μου γνώση. Απομακρυνθήκαμε και άλλο. Τέλειωσε η θεραπεία ( μετά 1,5 χρόνο). Για λίγο ένιωσε καλά. Απολύτως καλά. Πίστεψε πως όλα τέλειωσαν. Σκεφτόταν ένα δεύτερο παιδί. Το ήθελε και το θέλει πολύ. Σκεφτόμουν το ιατρικό της μέλλον (και μάλλον δίκαια) δεν έπαιρνα την απόφαση να προχωρήσουμε. Της στοίχισε και αυτό. Δώθηκε η αφορμή μέσω ενός internet έρωτα. Φτάσαμε οριακά στο χωρισμό. Είχαμε και παλαιότερα κρίσεις και είχε αναφερθεί η λέξη χωρισμός αλλά αυτή τη φορά τον πλησιάσαμε πολύ. Ξανά στη νευρολόγο. Νέα θεράπεία. Περισσότερα τα σωματικά προβλήματα αυτή τη φορά. Πάνε 3 μήνες. ΕΚ των οποίων τον τελευταίο μήνα άλλαξε την αγωγή η νευρολόγος και πρόσθεσε και ένα αγχωλυτικό και ένα υπνωτικό-ηρεμηστικό. Σήμερα 10-9-06 μετά πολύυυυυυυυυυυυ καιρό βρεθήκαμε με γνωστά πρόσωπα και περάσαμε καλά. Αλλά τα σωματικά (έστω και λιγότερο έντονα) πάλι το βράδυ παρουσιάστηκαν. Πάμε καλίτερα. Αγαπιώμαστε. 

Το ξέρετε το ανέκδοτο με τους ψυχολόγους? Δεν είναι άσχετο γιαυτό το παραθέτω. Ερ. Πόσοι λοιπόν ψυχολόγοι χρειάζονται για να αλλάξουν μία λάμπα?
Απ. Ένας, αρκεί να θέλει και η λάμπα να αλλάξει.

Δηλαδή και επι τω προκειμένω
Αν η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ το μόνο που θέλει είναι να την αφήσω στην ησυχία της (και παίρνω σαν δεδομένο ότι πλέον έχει πιστέψει σε εμένα και δεν είμαι απλώς αυτός που της έχω κάνει μαύρη την ζωή), αν η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ νιώθει άσχημα γιατί λόγω των σωματικών καταστάσεων που προκαλούνται από ότι περνάει ψυχολογικά, αν..αν.βάλτε ότι θέλετε στο μυαλό σας αλλά the bottom line είναι ότι δεν έχει διάθεση γιατί δεν νιώθει καλά σωματικά

Εγώ της κάνω καλό λοιπόν λέγοντας της πάμε μια βόλτα ή την αναγκάζω να νιώσει ακόμα πιο άσχημα γιατί νιώθει ότι δεν μπορεί να πάει έστω μία βόλτα με το αμάξι?

Εγώ της κάνω καλό ή όχι δείχνοντας ερωτική απέναντί της διάθεση. Τι διάθεση να βρει αυτή και πόσο όμορφα ή άσχημα μπορεί να νιώθει θέλοντας να ενδώσει και αυτή στην ομορφιά του έρωτα αλλά νιώθοντας ότι ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ.? Δεχόμενοι σαν πραγματικότητα (και όχι γυναικεία δικαιολογία για να με αποφύγει) την ύπαρξη ενός μόνιμου πονοκέφαλου για τον οποίο δεν μπορεί ούτε ένα depon να πάρει γιατί την ταράζει το στομάχι της τι διάθεση, πολύ δε περισσότερο ερωτική , μπορεί να βρει η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ?

Από την άλλη πάλι (και αυτή είναι η στάση που τηρώ) κάνω καλά ή όχι περιμένοντας να δω, να υποψιαστώ έστω, ότι νιώθει ή ίδια καλλίτερα και τότε να εκφραστώ και εγώ σιγοντάροντας και αβαντάροντάς την? Το περίμενε έχει και αυτό κάποια όρια? 

Η σεξουαλική αποχή (τον τελαυταίο χρόνο μία φορά και άν το μήνα, τους δε 4 τελευταίους μήνες μηδενική επαφή σεξουαλική) είναι δυνατόν να μην την επηρρεάζει άσχημα? ΚΑι τί να κάνω εγώ? Με το ζόρι να την πιέσω? ((((ουφ τα κατάφερα και το ρώτησα και αυτό)))))

Ειλικρινά άς μου πει κάποιος. 
Είναι δυνατόν από την άσχημη ψυχολογία (δεν ξέρω αν είναι από άγχος, από κατάθλιψη ή από ότι άλλο) μπορεί να πονάει το στομάχι, τα χέρια, τα πόδια, η πλάτη, το κεφάλι? Μα η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ δεν νιώθει καλά ακριβώς γιατί την πονάει όλο της το σώμα. Και όταν έστω και λίγο νιώθει καλλίτερα σωματικά τότε ανεβαίνει και η διάθεσή της. Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κανένα φάρμακο, καμία τεχνική να σε κάνει να μην πονάς?
ΑΠό την άλλη μήπως είναι αυτό που ούτε η ίδια αλλά, μάλλον ούτε και εγώ, θέλουμε να παραδεχτούμε. Μήπως κάναμε τόσο μαύρη τη ζωή μας στο παρελθόν που η ψυχή της, η ευαίσθητη αυτή ψυχή της, δεν άντεξε και τώρα πονάει? Μήπως η ψυχή της είναι αυτή που πονάει και γιαυτό πονάει όλο της το σώμα? Η ψυχή κάποιου είναι μοιρασμένη σε όλο το σώμα?
Και ποιά είναι η γιατρειά της ψυχής? Η εύρεση και παραδοχή του αρχικού αιτίου. Τι θα κάνει δηλαδή ο ψυχολόγος? ʼντε και το βρήκε το αίτιο. Ναι η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ ήταν δυστιχισμένη μαζί μου. Ναι εγχωνόταν πολύ με την δουλεία της. Και λοιπόν? Τώρα τι γίνεται? Φτάνει αυτό?
ʼντε και να βρεί τρόπο αυτός ο ψυχολόγος και να το καταλάβει και η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ (μήπως και εγώ?) και δεν κάνουμε τα ίδια λάθη στο μέλλον. Αυτό ήταν? Γιατρεύτηκε? Δεν πονάει πλέον? Καθημερινά νιώθει εντελώς καλά τώρα? Πάει και πέρασε? 

Εκ των προτέρων thanks για την όποια συμμετοχή στο θέμα που με απασχολεί.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

καλημέρα αγαπητέ φίλε...
εγώ ανησυχώ και για τους δυο σας. ο τρίτος δε με ενδιαφέρει, στην ουσία είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει. πιστεύω πως και οι δυο θέλετε ξεχωριστή βοήθεια, γιατί και εκείνη, αλλά και εσύ, υποφέρετε τόσο πολύ, που είναι άδικο.
άδικο.
αν εκείνη δε θλελει να δει ειδικό, έναν ψυχίατρο, εσύ κάντο για σένα. σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει να λύσεις κάποιες καταστάσεις.
είναι κρίμα να πονάς τόσο. κάνε κουράγιο και οργάνωσε έτσι τη ζωή σου. το να κάνεις υπομονή δε φτάνει, πίστεψέ με. χρειάζεσαι συμπαράσταση.
καλημέρα, ο θεός μαζί σου!

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

husband, η κατάθλιψη από μόνη της περιορίζει την διάθεση για οτιδήποτε. Από το να φροντίσεις το σπίτι σου, το σώμα σου, την δουλειά σου, ακόμα και το παιδί σου.
Είναι λογικό λοιπόν να περιορίζεται η διάθεση για σεξουαλική επαφή!
Βέβαια 4 μήνες είναι too much...

Από την άλλη πάλι, ακολουθώντας φαρμακευτική αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικά, επέρχεται μιά ισσοροπία στον οργανισμό, \"επανέρχεται\" κάπως το άτομο στα φυσιολογικά του, αλλά όπως μπορούν πολλά μέλη στο φόρουμ να σου επιβεβαιώσουν, η πιο σύνηθες παρενέργεια είναι η έλλειψη διάθεσης για σεξ!
(Και ακολουθούν και άλλες παρενέργειες σεξουαλικού τύπου, όπως αδυναμία στύσης, εκσπερμάτωσης, στους άντρες, ανοργασμία στις γυναίκες κτλ.)

Αν λοιπόν αυτή τη στιγμή η γυναίκα σου είναι σε θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά όπως το effexor που ανέφερες ότι είχε χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν, η αποχή από το sex είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο ερμηνεύσιμη.

Επίσης η σεξουαλική αποχή -εφόσον δεν συντρέχουν άλλοι λόγοι- είναι σημάδι ότι μια σχέση έχει \"κουραστεί\"...

Εύχομαι να σε βοήθησα, με όσα σου είπα, και όχι να σε μπέρδεψα! 

Με εκπλήσει το εξής γεγονός φίλε husband:

Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν μία γυναίκα να είναι έτοιμη να εγκαταλήψει σύζυγο και παιδί, και να φύγει στο εξωτερικό με κάποιον που δεν έχει μιλήσει ποτέ από κοντά, αλλά αλλάζουν μόνο ερωτικές κουβέντες στο ίντερνετ?

Είναι δυνατό να δηλώνει ότι τον αγαπά?

Μήπως υπήρξε κάποια γνωριμία νωρίτερα, η οποία κατέληξε αργότερα σε επικοινωνία μέσω e-mail και τηλεφώνου? 

Γιατί ότι δεν τον γνώρισε ποτέ είναι η δική της εκδοχή!

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Να θυμάσαι ότι πέρα από την γυναίκα σου που είσαι διατεθιμένος όπως φαίνεται να βοηθήσεις, υπάρχει ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ σου!

Το παιδί πρέπει να μείνει έξω από την οποιαδήποτε διαμάχη των γονιών του. Είναι, μεγάλο πλέον, και εισπράτει όλη την ανασφάλεια της δοκιμαζόμενης σχέσης σας.

Ότι μας έχεις εκμυστηρευτεί δεν πρέπει να τα μάθει ποτέ και με κανένα τρόπο!
Τουλάχιστον όσο είναι σε αυτή την ευαίσθητη και τρυφερή ηλικία.

Γιατί όταν θα φτάσει στην εφηβία θα έχεις δύο ανθρώπους να φροντίζεις με φάρμακα και ψυχιάτρους. Και αυτές οι γαμημένες οι ασθένειες δεν ξεπερνιούνται καθόλου εύκολα όπως μπορούν δεκάδες μέλη του φόρουμ να σου επιβεβαιώσουν.

Καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## husband

Καλημέρα, 
Φίλη (δεν ξέρω αλλα σε έχω σαν άνθρωπο θηλυκού γένους στο μυαλό μου) Τι - ποτέ



> _Originally posted by τι-ποτέ_
> καλημέρα, ο θεός μαζί σου!


Πράγματι θα ήθελα τον Θεό μαζί μου αλλά νιώθω ανάξιος της χάρης Του. Αστο να μην επεκταθώ

Φίλε Μιχάλη thanks που απλά και σταράτα ξεκαθαρίζεις πράγματα που πολύ δύσκολα θα ρωτούσα αλλού. Βέβαια κάθε άλλη γνώμη και άποψη θα ήταν ευήκοη. Όσο για την έκπληξη και απορία σου. 

Και όμως ναι. Καθώς εξελισσόταν μπροστά στα μάτια της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΜΟΥ για πρώτη, το τωνίζω για πρώτη, φορά ο μαγικός κόσμος του Διαδικτύου και όντας η ίδια σε μία κατάσταση του τύπου ο πνιγμένος από τα μαλλιά του πιάνεται βρέθηκε στο τρίτο άτομο που μίλησε σε game room να ποιστέψει ότι ήταν΄ο άντρας της ζωής της. Να πιστέψει ότι έβρισκε την ευτυχία έστω και μόνο γράφοντάς του μυνήματα και μιλώντας του στο κινητό.Ξεχνιόταν από τα δικά της καθώς ανέβαινε ψυχολογικά από τις κουβέντες που μπορείς να γράψεις σε κάποιον άγνωστο και να τον κάνεις Θεό. ʼκουγε και διάβαζε για την αγάπη που της είχε ο άλλος και τα πίστευε μέχρι κεραίας. Τόσο πολύ είχε ανάγκη σε κάτι να πιστέψει που δεν έβλεπε πόσο ο άλλος την δούλευε κανονικά. 
Και ναι. Όντας μεταξύ άλλον και computer wizzard το εννοώ όταν λέω ότι ήξερα κάθε τι που του έγραφε. Και του έγραφε το πρωί ότι θα μου ανακοινώσει πως θα με εγκαταλείψει και το βράδυ μου το ανακοίνωσε. Και το έγραφε πως το πήρα άσχημα αλλά δεν αλλάζει γνώμη . Και το έγραφε πως δεν την ένοιαζε για τίποτα. Και το εννούσε γιατί μου πήρε κάποιο καιρό να της αλλάξω γνώμη και να προσπαθήσουμε μαζί. Γιατί εάν έφευγε δεν ξέρω αν θα άντεχα να ξαναγυρίσει. Το θέμα ήταν πως βρήκαμε μαζί τον τρόπο να προσπαθήσουμε μαζί. 
Και όχι δεν είχαν άλλη γνωριμία. 
Και όμως. Δεν έγραφε η ίδια. Εγραφε η κατάθλιψη και η σύγχυση της. Ηθελε απλά να ξεφύγει από την μαυρίλα της. Και την προσωποποιούσε σε μένα. Νοιαζόταν και νοιάζεται για το παιδί της. Απλά ζητούσε μία ευκαιρία να ξεφύγει. Να αλλάξει κάτι. Να δεί μιά άσπρη μέρα. Από τους γιατρούς γιατρειά δεν είδε. Από εμένα δεν έβλεπε βοήθεια. Ακόμα και τώρα δεν ξέρω πραγματικά αν την βοηθάω σε κάτι ή μόνη της βρίσκει δυνάμεις.
Δεν την δικαιολογώ. Οχι. Απλά την αιτιολογώ. Βάζω τον ευατό μου στην θέση της. Αν ήμουν και εγώ τόσο ευαίσθητος όσο η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ. Αλλά την έχω την σκληροπετσιά μου εγώ. Και αν δεν την έχω έχω τους PINK FLOYD και χτίζω το δικό μου WALL. Εγώ δεν θα αντιδρούσα έτσι. Αλλά σίγουρα καλά δεν θα αντιδρούσα ούτε εγώ.
Εχει η ζωη πολλά να διδάξει.

----------


## κικη

δυστυχως φιλε μου περιπτωσεις σαν την δικη σου μονο ο χρονος μπορει να δειξει αν οντως ολες αυτες οι επιλογες σου ηταν σωστες η\' λαθος.
Ζουμε σε ενα κοσμο που ειναι σκληρος και ο ρυθμος της ζωης μας ακομα πιο τρελλος, οταν εισαι λοιπον λιγο κουρασμενος, λιγο ταραγμενος και λιγο ευαισθητος ειναι ευκολο να κοπει το λεπτο αυτο νημα που κρατα τις ισορροπιες μας και απο ενας απλος ανθρωπος να καταντησει κουρελι.
Αυτο που μπορει να μας κρατησει μερικες φορες ορθιους για να μην χασουμε το παιχνιδι ακομα και αν εχουμε φτασει σε οριακο σημειο ειναι η αγαπη, αν τα θεμελια της οικογενειας σας ειναι γερα θα φανουν τωρα στην δυσκολη στιγμη(αν και απο οτι καταλαβα τουλαγχιστον απο την δικη σου πλευρα βαστας γερα), θα δωσετε τον αγωνα σας και ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βγειτε νικητες.
Ξερω πως αυτα που σου γραφω ακουγονται σαν μια τυπικη εκθεση μα ειναι πραγματα που στα γραφω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου και γιατι η ιδια μου βιωσα αλλα και βιωνω παρομοιες καταστασεις και σε στιγμες που νομιζα πως θα λυγιζα ο δικος μου αγαπημενος και η κορη μου με κραταν ορθια να παλευω την καθε μερα και ας φαινεται μερικες φορες η συμπεριφορα του κουραστικη η\' υπομονετικη και ας δειχνω και εγω καμια φορα πως εχω βαρεθει απο την συνεχη προτροπη του...
καινουργιες συμβουλες δεν εχω να σου δωσω περα απο το να κανεις κουραγιο και υπομονη αν θελεις να κερδισεις την γυναικα σου πισω .

----------


## husband

Καταρχήν thx σε όσους προσπάθησαν να με βοηθήσουν τον προηγούμενο μήνα που βρήκα την δύναμη να εκφραστώ ελέυθερα σε αυτό το forum.

Καταδεύτερον sorry που άργησα να έκφράσω το thx μου. (ποτέ η αυτοκριτική δεν έβλαψε)

Κατα τρίτον ενα μήνα σχεδόν μετά η κατάστασή μου έχει ως εξής:

Η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου εξακολουθεί να ταλαιπωρείται από τα σωματικά της προβλήματα (ζαλάδες, πονοκέφαλοι, πόνοι στη μέση και στο στομάχι) σε βαθμό που δεν της επιτρέπουν να λειτουργήσει σαν ένας κανονικός άνθρωπος. 
Εξακολουθεί να βασανίζει τον εαυτό της με σκέψεις αρνητικές που αφορούν τόσο την ίδια όσο και την σχέση μας στο παρελθόν. Εξακολουθεί να αγχώνεται για την δουλειά της. Εξακολουθεί να θέλει να δώσει τα πάντα για το καλό του ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ μας αλλά να νιώθει ότι δεν μπορεί.

Έχει αλλάξει το γεγονός ότι πλέον πάει σε ψυχίατρο. Ήδη σε ένα μήνα της έχει αλλάξει δύο φορές την φαρμακευτική αγωγή της. Τώρα είναι με EFEXOR (όπως την πρώτη φορά που πέρασε τα ίδια πριν 2 χρόνια) και xanax

Και η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου εξακολουθεί να υποφέρει. Κάθε μέρα τα ίδια. Κλάματα, απογοήτευση για την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται. Δεν έχει κουράγιο για τίποτα. Δεν θέλει να κάνει τίποτα. Θέλει να περάσει αυτό το μαρύριο που νιώθει. 

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να είμαι εδώ για την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. Η παράθεση των καταστάσεων στα προηγούμενα μυνήματα σκοπό είχε μόνο να περιγράψει επακριβώς τι βιώσαμε. ΊΣως να μακρυγόρησα γιατί μέσα μου πληγώθηκε ο εγωισμός μου. Ομως η αληθινή πληγή μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ αληθινά να βοηθήσω την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου.

Και η ερώτησή μου εξακολουθεί να είναι η ίδια. 
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΓΩ?
ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ?
ΟΤΑΝ Η ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ?


ΥΓ. Χαίρομαι που ξέρω πως κάποιοι ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Φίλε husband, Καλημέρα. Καταρχήν το γεγονός ότι την παρακολουθεί πλέον ψυχίατρος είναι θετικό γιατί τα προβλήματά της φαίνονται να είναι ψυχιατρικής φύσεως.

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που παίρνει, τα effexor -όπως και όλα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά- θέλουν το χρόνο τους για να δράσουν, μερικές φορές μήνα και παραπάνω. Ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεται και μεγαλύτερη δοσολογία, πράγμα που θα το κρίνει ο γιατρός αν κρίνει ότι δεν την βοηθούν.

Πιστεύω ότι με το χρόνο θα βοηθηθεί.

Η μεταξύ σας σχέση πως είναι;

----------


## τι-ποτέ

kalhμέρα παιδιά, καλή κυριακή!
χάσμπαντ, καλός δρόμος η αναγνώριση από τη γυναίκα σου ότι χρειάζεται τη βοήθεια ειδικού. επιτέλους, τα ταμπού, τέρμα. τώρα, αφού συμβάλλει ειδικός, η υπομονή έχει νόημα. νόημα σωτηρίας και για τους δυο σας επίσης, έχει να υπάρχουν ζώνες ευχαρίστησης στην καθημερνή σας ζωή. αυτό, είτε μαζί, είτε χώρια, πρέπει να γίνεται. είναι άποψη μιας θηλυκού γένους μη ειδικής που την έχει πατήσει χοντρά, και τώρα πια είναι αργά. πρόσεχε τώρα λοιπόν! 
ο θεός μαζί σας. ο θεός δε θέλει άξιους ή ανάξιους, αυτά είναι ανθρωπόμορφα ζητήματα δικαιοσύνης βάσει των νόμων και όχι βάσει της αγάπης. έτσι θα ήθελα να νομίζω. ο χριστός να σας ευλογεί, κι εσύ ν\'ανοίγεις την καρδιά σ\'αυτόν!

----------


## pennyva

αγαπητε φιλε, θα σε παροτρυνα να επισκεφτεις και εσυ εναν ψυχολογο. 

το αγχος, η καταθλιψη, τα σωματικα συμπτωματα, οι διαδικτυακες αναζητησεις και εικονικοι ερωτες της συζυγου σου δειχνουν εναν ανθρωπο πιεσμενο και εγκλωβισμενο που ψαχνει διεξοδο.

εισαι ομως κι εσυ εγκλωβισμενος στο ρολο του \'συμπαραστατη\', που ειναι βεβαια γενικα αξιεπαινος, αλλα καποιες φορες δεν βοηθαει - αντιθετα μπορει να δημιουργει μεγαλυτερο αγχος και πιεση και στους 2 σας.

----------


## demetrios38

Φιλε husband, διαβασα τα threads σου και θελω να σου πω οτι περασα και εγώ αναλογη περιπετεια με την συζυγό μου. Δεν υπήρχε καποιο τριτο προσωπο αλλά η καταθλιψη της, που ειχε οδηγησει σε εντονα σωματικά προβλήματα, μας οδηγησε σε αποξενωση. Ομως η αγαπη και η στηριξη της οικογενειας εφερε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Μηπως πρεπει να εστιασεις την προσοχη σου αν η γυναικα σου νιωθει εγκλωβισμενη σε ενα γαμο που πλεον ειναι δυσβασταχτος για εκεινη? Μηπως θελει να βιωσει κατι αλλο κατι διαφορετικό? Μηπως το περιβαλλον (εργασιακο ή οικογενειακο) δημιουργουν φραγμους για την προσωπικότητα της και αντιδρα ετσι? Βεβαια η ιατρικη φροντιδα είναι απαραίτητη αλλά συν αθηνα και χειρα κινει

----------


## husband

Ωρίστε τα κατάφερα και το πήρα απόφαση και επαναφέρω το θέμα μου. Δηλώνω άμεσα τα εξής:
1) Πονάω πολύ και να τα ζώ και να τα γράφω. Μπαίνω στο site και διαβάζω συνέχεια αλλά δεν έβρισκα την δύναμη να προσωποποιήσω ξανά το θέμα μου και γαιυτό έχω τόση αποχή απο τα posts. 
2) Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους βοηθήσουν και εκ των υστέρων όσους ήδη με βοήθησαν. Κάθε post είναι βοήθεια.
3) O τίτλος του thread εξακολουθεί να έχει ακριβώς την ίδια ένταση για μένα. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ? ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ?
4) Όχι καλίτερα δεν είμαστε. Στα ίδια θα έλεγα. Πόνοι πόνοι πόνοι και κλάμα κλάμα κλάμα και απογοήτευση και απογοήτευση και απογοήτευση. Φώς δεν βλέπω και πρέπει και να πείσω την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου ότι το φώς είναι μπροστά της.
5) Το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ μας δεν έχει πολυκαταλάβει την σοβαρότητα του προβλήματος. Εξυπνη είναι και καρδούλα έχει αλλά στο να κρύβεται από αυτήν τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου.
5) Το ρημάδι το pc εξακολούθησε να αποτελεί μέχρι και πριν λίγες μέρες την διέξοδο της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου (περισσότερα αργότερα, τώρα πονάει ακόμα)
6) Η εμπιστοσύνη της σε μένα εξακολουθεί να είναι κλονισμένη. Τη μια \"σε αγαπώ και σε χρειάζομαι\" την άλλη \"παράτα με και δεν με βοήθησες ποτές σου\". Τη μιά \"είσαι ο ζωή μου\" και την άλλη \"μου έχεις καταστρέψει την ζωή, με τσάκισες, με ρήμαξες, τι θές? δεν έχω άλλο να με πατήσεις\"
Όσοι γνωρίζουν, όσοι νιώθουν, όσοι μπορούν, όσου θέλουν παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με στην αρχική μου απορία.
*ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?*
ΥΓ 10 λεπτά ήδη σκέφτομαι να το πατήσω το \"καταχώρηση\" ή άστο καλίτερα? ΘΑ δείξει

----------


## husband

Τσουπ έφυγε. Περιμένω πολλά από εσάς αλήθεια αλλά και με λίγα, και με ελάχιστα πάλι καλίτερα θα είμαι.

----------


## husband



----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> *ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?*


ξέρεις, μερικές φορές είναι απαίσιο, είναι φριχτό, είναι απάνθρωπο αλλά εν προκειμένω δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. τίποτα άλλο. πριν να σου το πω αυτό ας σε ρωτήσω εκείνη σου επιτρέπει να τη βοηθήσεις; σου δίνει αυτήν την εξουσία; σε θεωρεί σύμμαχό της;

----------


## husband

Όχι απλώς το θέλει. Το ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ απο εμένα να την βοηθήσω και μάλιστα να της δώσω την λύση. 
Στον ευατό της δεν μπορεί να βρεί δύναμη. Σε άλλους δεν ανοιγεται παρά ελάχιστα και απέξω απέξω. Από τα φάρμακα δεν βλέπει τίποτα να αλλάζει. Με τον γιατρό (ψυχίατρος ή ψυχολόγος δεν ξέρω ακριβώς) μια φορά την εβδομάδα πάει για 1 με 1,5 ώρα και δεν μου λέει τίποτα. Αν έβλεπε κάτι καλό θα μου το έλεγε. Τι έμεινε? Εγώ.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Όχι απλώς το θέλει. Το ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ απο εμένα να την βοηθήσω και μάλιστα να της δώσω την λύση.


το απαιτεί; μάλιστα, δεν το περίμενα. την έχεις ρωτήσει με ποιον τρόπο θέλει να τη βοηθήσεις;

----------


## husband

Δεν ξέρει. Δεν βγάζει άκρη. Δεν ελπίζει καν ότι υπάρχει λύση. Δεν. Δεν. Δεν. Μόνω νιώθει πόνους σωματικά και μαυρίλα ψυχικά.
Πρέπει ΕΓΩ να βρώ την λύση. Πρέπει να κάνω εγώ ένα αεροπλάνο που έχουν χαλάσει και οι δύο κινητήρες του να πετάξει ξανά.

----------


## husband

Το thx είναι μικρή λέξη παρεπιπτώντως αλλά εκφράζει πολλά που μόνο μπορούν να ενοούνται

----------


## raphsssodos

θέλει να βγει από το σπίτι;

----------


## husband

Στο άν θέλει η απάντηση είναι όχι.
Στο άν βγαίνει η απάντηση είναι ναι. Βγαίνει για να πάει στην δουλειά της. (έχει μειώσει το ωράριό της πάντως)
Σημαντικό για να καταλάβεις είναι ότι ούτε το παιδί στο σχολείο δεν πάει. Ούτε βόλτες ούτε καφέδες ούτε φιλενάδες.
Μόνο στο σπίτι με μία φίλη της τα λέει.Τελευταία (τι τελαυταία από το καλοκαίρι πάει αυτό) έχουμε αρχίσει σε κάθε ευκαιρία να την κοπανάμε για οπουδή στην Ελλάδα. Από καλαμάτα μέχρι έβρο έχουμε πάει. ΚΑι Θεσνίκη και Αθήνα. Πάντα μαζί. Και οι τρείς μας. Μάλον για το παιδί το κάνει παρά για τον ευατό της.
Καμιά φορά την πιέζω και παίρνουμε τα βουνά. Από αυτά έχουμε εδώ. Περπάτημα 5-10 λεπτά ξεκούραση και πάλι πίσω γιατί δεν αντέχει και το πόδι της που το έχει σπάσει και δεν έγινε σωστή αποθεραπεία με τόσο καθισιό στο σπίτι.

Και νάσου η λύση με το pc και την διέξοδο στις καταστάσεις που περιγράφω στο thread.

Οδήγηση ξέρει αλλά δεν αισθάνεται έτοιμη να πάρει το αμάξι να φύγει μόνη της. Πάντα μαζί μου και μόνο μαζί μου αισθάνεται καμιά φορά κάπως καλίτερα (αυτό όταν δεν αισθάνεται την ανάγκη να με κατηγορεί για το πώς είναι)

Και για να συμπληρώσω το προηγούμενό μου post ούτε στους γονείς στήριγμα δεν έχει. Η μάνα της που την υπεραγαπά με το Altshaimer τελευταία χειροτέρεψε και αυτή και ο μπαμπάς της μες την δική του στεναχώρια και το δράμα.

----------


## maria210800

φιλε μου θα σου πω κατι που ο ιδιος αναφερεις.ολοι οι γαμοι περνανε κρισεις.ολες οι σχεσεις γενικως.δεν ειμαι παντρεμενη αλλα εχω 7 χρονια σχεση συζω τα 2 τελευταια και με το αγορι μου εχω περασει παρα πολλα.μπορω να σου πω οτι επαιξε πολυ μεγαλο ρολο στην καταθλιψη και στα ψυχολογικ που επαθα.αυτο ομως που καταλαβαινω απο σενα ειναι οτι την αγαπας.οπως αρκετα ατομα προανεφεραν καλα θα κανει να μεινεις μαζι της να της σταθεις και να την βοηθησεις.να την ωθησεις να παει σε εναν ψυχολογο να μιλησει να βγαλει αυτα που εχει μεσα της και αν δεν θελει τοτε να προσπαθησεις εσυ να την κανεις να σου ανοιχτει για να βρειτε σιγα σιγα λυση στο προβλημα σας.ισως απο αυτα που θα ακουσεις να τρομοκρατηθεις αλλα κοιτα να μεινεις ψυχραιμος και να μην αγριεψεις σε κανενα σημειο.να της μεταδιδεις την αγαπη που της εχεις και να την κανεις να νιωσει ασφαλεια.μπορει καποια η αυτα που εγραψα να εχουν προαναφερθει.δεν διαβασα ολα τα ποστ.συγνωμη

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by maria210800_
> μπορω να σου πω οτι επαιξε πολυ μεγαλο ρολο στην καταθλιψη και στα ψυχολογικ που επαθα.


Καλά ρε συ πως μπορείς να λές αγαπώ αυτόν που έπαιξε μεγάλο ρόλο σε αυτό το λούκι που τραβάς. Εδώ κάποιος λίγο σου την δίνει στα νεύρα και του κλείνεις την πόρτα. Του λές άντε γειά. Ειλικρινά αν μπορούσα θα έβαζα poll με θέμα ποιός φταίει για αυτά που περνάω. Άντε καλά όχι απλώς ποιός φταίει γιατί μπορεί πολλά να πέζουν και πολλοί να ευθύνονται. Τότε ποιός φταέι *περισσότερο*  Εγώ ή οι άλλοι? Και αν φταίνε κάποιοι άλλοι (δεύτερο poll) τότε ποιος λόγος υπάρχει να εξακολουθώ να είμαι μαζί τους? Για να γίνω χειρότερα? γιατί μόνο μαζί τους μπορώ να γίνω καλίτερα και άμα τα καταφέρω φεύγω για να μην ξαναπέσω? ή γιατί φοβάμαι να κάνω κάτι άλλο (επιλογή γιατί τους αγαπώ αυτούς που με έκαναν να γίνω έτσι δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι υπάρχει)




> _Originally posted by maria210800_.δεν διαβασα ολα τα ποστ.συγνωμη


Καλά και να τα διαβάσεις πιό πολύ θα μπερδευτείς. Όταν τα έγραφα είμουν αρκετά down και δεν είχα και τον καλύτερο συνειρμό των γραφομένων μου ούτε του όγκου των κειμένων που postαρα.
Πάντως τουλάχιστον σε εμένα κανένας δεν πρέπει να λέει συγνώμη.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by maria210800_
> να της μεταδιδεις την αγαπη που της εχεις και να την κανεις να νιωσει ασφαλεια.


*SO true.* 
Αλλά πλέον έχω χάσει κάπου και εγώ την ελπίδα ότι μπορώ να το κάνω. Επαναλαμβάνω δύο χρόνια χάλια (σερί χωρίς διακοπές έστω μιάς μέρας) την βλέπω και πονάω. Και αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι και δεν το κάνω καλά.

Άντε για να μην τα βλέπω και εγώ όλα μαύρα πρέπει να πω πως πιστεύω ότι ο γιατρός που βλέπει την έχει βοηθήσει. Τώρα αν το πιστεύω γιατί έτσι συμβαίνει ή αν το πιστεύω γιατί αυτό θέλω να βλέπω δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## Dalia

Από όσα έχω διαβάσει φαίνεται ότι κάνεις ότι μπορείς για να την βοηθήσεις.Και μόνο το ότι είσαι δίπλα της και μπαίνεις και εδώ ψάχνοντας τρόπους να την βοηθήσεις είναι πολύ σημαντικό.
Με συγκινεί πολύ όταν βλέπω εδώ μέσα να μπαίνουν συγγενείς και φίλοι ανθρώπων που έχουν προβλήματα για να ενημερωθούν και να ζητήσουν συμβουλές για να τους βοηθήσουν.

----------


## husband

Μη με πάρεις για αγενή (και χαίρομαι να ακούω καλά πράγματα για μένα) αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον (ο καθένα ίσως?) την πάρτη μου κοιτάω πρώτα. Δεν είμαι *εγώ* καλά όταν η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου υποφέρει. Και όλοι κάτι πιστεύουν ότι κάνουν για να βοηθήσουν. Ότι νομίζει ο καθείς. Απλά εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα καλίτερα και εσείς εδώ με βοηθάτε αφάνταστα και γιαυτό είμαι εδώ. Πάντα όμως το αποτέλεσμα δείχνει. Όχι η πρόθεση.

----------


## husband

Έχω εδώ και μιά ώρα που σκέφτομαι πως να πάω σπίτι. 
Με τι καρδιά να ανοίξω την πόρτα?
Με τι ψυχή να ΤΗΝ δώ ξαπλωμένη πάλι στο κρεβάτι και τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μου στην τηλεόραση στο σαλόνι?
Με τι μυαλό να ΤΗΝ ρωτήσω πως είσαι και τι κάνεις?
Με ποιά λόγια να ΤΗΝ κάνω να νιωσει έστω λίγο καλίτερα?
(και όμως τον τρόπο τον ήξερα ήταν το pc και το messenger αλλά και αυτό ΤΗΝ έκανα να το σταματήσει παρόλο που ήξερα ότι τουλάχιστον ξέφευγε γιατί δεν άντεξα * εγώ*)
Συγχώρα με ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΟΥ λιγοψυχώ αλλά δεν θα στο δείξω ποτέ
ΒΡΑΧΟΣ ρε ΒΡΑΧΟΣ

----------


## husband

Τα αδύνατα κοματάκια μου μόνο διώχνω και ξανά θυμάμαι ΕΣΕΝΑ και παίρνω δύναμη.

----------


## Dalia

Ναι αλλά ακόμα και έτσι να είναι σημαίνει ότι την αγαπάς και συνδέεις τη δική σου ευτυχία με τη δική της.Κάποιος άλλος π.χ. ίσως να την εγκατέλειπε σ\'αυτήν τη δύσκολη περίοδο που περνάει,να μην το άντεχε όλο αυτό.Ενώ εσύ είσαι δίπλα της και την στηρίζεις.Και εύχομαι να βρίσκεις το κουράγιο να την στηρίζεις για όσο καιρό ακόμα χρειαστεί μέχρι να το ξεπεράσει.

----------


## Dalia

Γιατί την έκανες να σταματήσει να μπαίνει στο pc?

----------


## husband

Dalia βάλσαμο.......
και εσύ SpyrosGR21 όποιος και αν είσαι δεν μπορώ να σε ευχαριστήσω αρκετά για το thread σου http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1187. 
Ο Clapton (που τον είχα ξεχάσει και έπρεπε να τον θυμηθώ)παίζει ασταμάτητα

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Γιατί την έκανες να σταματήσει να μπαίνει στο pc?


Οκ πρέπει να το πώ. Γεγονότα είναι και όχι απλά σκέψεις. Δικαιούστε να τα γνωρίζετε για να με βοηθήσετε.
Ε λοιπόν το κόλημα με το messenger της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου το περιέγραψα στα αρχικά posts μου
Δεν σταμάτησε ποτέ να μπαίνει όμως και να τον ψάχνει αυτόν τον άλλον. ΟΚ το δέχτηκα ότι ήταν η ανάγκη της να ξεφύγει. Όμως παραξέφυγε. Βρήκε άλλον και πάλι τα ίδια. Και χειρότερα. Μετά από δύο μυνήματα βρέθηκαν να κάνουν messenger sex. Και ως γνωστό εγώ πάλι το ήξερα και αυτή νόμιζε ότι επειδή άλλαξε κωδικούς δεν θα τα μάθαινα. Δεν είχα το δικαίωμα θα πείτε? Το δέχομαι. Αλλά το διαταύτα έίναι τι συνέβη πάλι.
Και μιλάμε για κανονικό sex. Με περιγραφές και από όλα. (Βίντεο και photosharing δεν πρόλαβαν ούτε και ήθελε η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου) Μόνο να ξεφύγει ζητούσε. ΕΤΣΙ το προσέλαβε ο δικός μου εγκέφαλος. Ε λοιπόν η δική μου αντίδραση?
Δεν μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί. Ούτε αυτή μπόρεσε
Της έδωσα αυτό που ήθελε. Pc sex ήθελε αυτό της το έδωσα ΕΓΩ. Είτε από άλλο pc οταν δεν είμουν σπίτι είτε από το mobile κινητό μου. Χαμπάρι δεν πήρε ότι ο φανταστικός άντρας που ανακάλυψε ήμουν εγώ. Ούτε που μπόρεσε να διανοηθεί ότι εγώ είμουν αυτός που την έκανε να νιώθει τόσο καλά. Θα αναρωτηθεί κανείς γιατί το έκανα. Για ΑΥΤΗΝ ή για εμένα. Η πιό πιθανή απάντηση είναι και για τους δύο μας
Αλλά εγώ δεν άντεξα πολύ. Από την μιά να με βλάπει ζωντανό και να μου βγάζει μόνο την μαυρίλα που περνάει και απο την άλλη για τσιγάρα να πηγαίνω και τα μυνήματα με τα \"i love u i want u i need u και να μην επεκταθώ σε λεπτομέρειες\" να έρχονται πριν καν βγώ από το σπίτι.
Και βρήκα τον τρόπο και της έδωσα να καταλάβει ότι ήμουν εγώ. Τα κατάφερα να μην το πάρει στραβά και να δεί ότι το έκανα γιατί την έβλεπα ότι είχε ανάγκη να ξεφύγει. Χάρηκε. Δεν περίμενε ότι μπορούσα να την κάνω χαρούμενη ξανά. Δεν της είπα ούτε κατάλαβε ούτε πρόκειτε να δεί ποτέ πόσο πληγώθηκα. Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ είχα βρεί ένα τρόπο να την κάνω να ξεχνιέται (μα καλά τρόπος είναι αυτό θα πείτε. Ε αυτό ήθελε αυτό της έδωσα) παει και αυτό.
Και πάλι στα ίδια. Μόνο που τώρα δεν έχει πλέον διέξοδο στο pc.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Γιατί την έκανες να σταματήσει να μπαίνει στο pc?


Προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης.
Δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλω να μπαίνει σε site σαν και αυτά. ΊΣα ίσα το αντίθετο. Μπαίνει σε ένα άλο παρόμοιο site και εφράζεται εκεί. Και αυτό την έχει βοηθήσει. Έστω και μόνο που περιγράφει τι της συμβαίνει. Αλλά δεν έχει γνωρίσει άτομα σαν και εσάς εκεί. Μόνο ο διαχειριστής εκεί βοηθάει κάπως.

----------


## raphsssodos

να ξεχωρίσει πρώτα αυτή ποια συναισθήματα είναι της κατάθλιψης και ποια δικά της να της πεις. άλλο να κλαίει γιατί είναι δυστυχισμένη -αν είναι- και άλλο να κλαίει λόγω της κατάθλιψης της. είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. αν δεν μπορείς να την κάνεις ευτυχισμένη -και το αντίστροφο- απλά αναλώνεστε σε κάτι που δεν αλλάζει. καλώς ή κακώς. γιατί ο άγγελος μεγαλώνει και καταλαβαίνει ακόμα και αν δεν το παίρνει χαμπάρι κανένας από τους δυο σας.

αν -κάτι για το οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος- κλαίει ΜΟΝΟ για την κατάθλιψη της και όχι γιατί νοιώθει παγιδευμένη σε μια αδιέξοδη ζωή, τότε υπάρχει ελπίδα.

διαφορετικά, θα σε κάνει σκαλοπάτι και θα την πληρώσεις άσχημα εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα γίνει, αν γίνει συτό.

υγ:όταν μπεις στο σπίτι και την δεις ξαπλωμένη ΜΗΝ τη ρωτήσεις τι κάνει. φίλησέ την και πήγαινε στον άγγελό σου.
υγ.α:στη ζωή παίρνουμε αποφάσεις. κάτσε και σκέψου αν μπορείς να κάνεις καινούργιο, κάτι διαφορετικό. γιατί για την ευτυχία δεν φτάνει μόνο η αγάπη. εξαρτάται πάντοτε τι θέλεις εσύ από τη ζωή σου μιας και για τη ζωή σου μιλάμε.

----------


## MaZanG

Και φιλε ποτε μα ποτε μην θεωρεις οτι ο αγγελος δε καταλαβαινει.....οταν μου χτυπησε και μενα τη πορτα η καταθλιψη και αρχισα να εχω τις πρωτες κρισεις και αλλα ομορφα ξαφνικα ηρθαν στο μυαλο μου εικονες της μητερας μου να παθαινει κρισεις (πραγματα που μεχρι πριν 1 &amp; 1/2 χρονο δε τα θυμομουν) που και γω ελεγα τι εχει η μαμα και μου λεγαν ειναι κρυωμενη....Προς θεου δε θελω να σε ανυσηχησω παραπανω απλα να εχεις το νου σου.......Πριν μερικους μηνες η μητερα μου μου ζητησε συγγνωμη που δε μπορεσε να λυσει η να κανει καλυτερη τη σχεση με το πατερα μου γιατι καταλαβε οτι 20 χρονια θλιψης και ποτου εινσι το 50 % των προβληματων μου...τη ρωτησα αν ειχαν χωρισει αν θα ταν καλυτερα για αυτη και μου πε οτι θα ειχε ηρεμησει και δε θα ταν ετσι.........Δε ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που μπορει να σας βοηθησει δυστηχως δε μπορεις να το πολεμησεις μονος σου αν η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου δε βρει τη θελει απο εσενα.....καταλαβαινω οτι και συ δυσκολευεσαι να καταλαβεις (εχεις διαβασει το thread μου σ ευχαριστω και για το ποστ) γιατι και γω δυσκολευομαι να καταλαβω καποιον σε βαρια καταθλιψη .....απλα απο πρωσωπικη εμπειρια παλι δε βγαινει τιποτα με το να καταστρεψεις και συ τη ζωη σου και σιγουρα δε θα βοηθησει και τον αγγελο σου

----------


## interappted

3 κουβεντες μονο
ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ

αν ζουσε ο αντρας μου αυτα θα του ζητουσα!τωρα οσο ηληθιο κ να ακουγεται τα ζηταω απο τον γιο μου που ειναι 4,5 χρονων!

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 3 κουβεντες μονο
> ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ
> 
> αν ζουσε ο αντρας μου αυτα θα του ζητουσα!τωρα οσο ηληθιο κ να ακουγεται τα ζηταω απο τον γιο μου που ειναι 4,5 χρονων!


δεν ειναι ηλιθιο. Ειναι εγκληματικο

----------


## interappted

anitak στη θεση μου ας τα καταφερνες καλυτερα κι ας εβισκες αποτελεσματικοτερες θεραπειες..
απο την κατανοηση που βλεπω να εχεις....μαλλον δεν σου χει πεθανει κανενας που αγαπας τα λεμε τοτε μεχρι τοτε σε παρακαλω μην ξαναναφερθεις σε εμενα να καταθεσω ψυχη μπαινω μεσα κι οχι για βραβειο κι εχω αρκετα στο κεφακλι μου κ τις τυψεις μου κ τις ενοχες μου ασε με συμβουλεψε κανεναν αλλον εγω εχω κ ψυχιατρο κ παιδοψυχολογο που με στηριζουν χωρις να με φορτιζουν με παραπανω ενοχες..αλλα μιλοντας μου παντα αισιοδοξα..
εχω φαει αρκετο βρισιμο εδω μεσα αν κανω εναν απολογισμο..δεν χαλαστηκα..διαβαζοντας τις(οχι μονο αυτη) αλλα κι αλλες καταχωρησεις σου γεμιζοντας με τυψεις,κι αλλα αναρωτιεμαι αν αξιζει τελικα να ανοιγεσαι σε ατομα που δεν σε ξερουν και καιροφυλλακτουν να σου την πουν
δεν εχω αυτο αναγκη αρα...κι ισως να μην αξιζει για τους ελαχιστους που μπορουν να με νιωσουν.τραγελαφικο να ξεσπας σε ανθρωπο που πενθει εχωντας διαταραχη..
θα μου πεις παλι οτι κλαιγομαι...ξερω ομως και να χαμογελαω 
κ το κλαμα μου κ το γελιο μου ειναι αληθινα κ σε οποιον αρεσουν
αυτα τα πολλα
χαιρετω!

υγ στο εστειλα κ σε u2u για να εμπεδωσεις τι ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!

----------


## anitak

οχι, δε μου εχει πεθανει κανενας, ουτε πασχω απο καποια διαταραχη. αντιθετως με διακρινει μαλλον ενα περιεργο ειδος ψυχικης δυναμης. Επομένως σίγουρα δε μπορω να συγκρινω ο,τιδήποτε ετυχε να με εμποδισει στη ζωη μου με τη δικη σου κατασταση. Όμως, όσο διαβάζω τις καταχωρήσεις σου -δε σου κρυβω οτι τις βρισκω ο,τι πιο ενδιαφερον εχει να επιδειξει το φορουμ αυτον τον καιρο- υποψιαζομαι οτι εχουμε αρκετες παρομοιες δομες στον ψυχισμο μας. Για παραδειγμα, το προηγουμενο σχολιο μου, το εξεφρασα ακριβως και μόνο επειδή κι εγώ ειδα καποτε ετσι τα μωρα μου. Κοινώς, εγκλημάτησα. Όταν το συνειδητοποίησα αυτό, βρισκόμενη πολύ πολύ χαμηλά (καποιοι με βαφτισαν οριακη καταθλιπτικη τοτε) όλες οι ενοχες και οι τυψεις μου, μαζί και το συσσωρευμένο αγχος απο τις απαιτησεις του γονεϊκού ρόλου, μετατράπηκαν σε μια αφάνταστη οργή απέναντι σε ό,τι με έκανε έτσι. Και αποφασισα να το συντριψω. Δεν καταφερα ποτε να γινω η μαμα των ονειρων μου, όμως τώρα εγώ είμαι η μαμά κι εκείνα είναι τα παιδιά μου. Έχω γίνει μια στεριά κι εκείνα τα δέντρα μου. Σου το εύχομαι από την ψυχή μου. Μη θεωρείς εχθρούς όσους βλέπουν τα στραβά σου! [=δε σε αγαπουν οσοι σε χαιδευουν]

----------


## perpatontas..

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Μη με πάρεις για αγενή (και χαίρομαι να ακούω καλά πράγματα για μένα) αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον (ο καθένα ίσως?) την πάρτη μου κοιτάω πρώτα. Δεν είμαι *εγώ* καλά όταν η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου υποφέρει. Και όλοι κάτι πιστεύουν ότι κάνουν για να βοηθήσουν. Ότι νομίζει ο καθείς. Απλά εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα καλίτερα και εσείς εδώ με βοηθάτε αφάνταστα και γιαυτό είμαι εδώ. Πάντα όμως το αποτέλεσμα δείχνει. Όχι η πρόθεση.


όχι αν κοιτούσες την πάρτη σου θα την είχες κάνει για άλλες πολιτείες!!! Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι (γιατί είχα παρακολουθήσει το θρεντ από την αρχή, ότι είσαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος...αυτό μμου βγάζεις εμένα.. Από τη μικρή άποψη που έχω σχηματίσει για το θέμα είναι ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από εκείνη, παντα δηλαδή ξεκινά από εμάς και το πώς διαχειριζόμαστε καταστάσεις. Δεν θέλω να ρωτήσω λεπτομέρειες για να δω λίγο καλύτερα, όποτε νιώσεις εσύ καλά πες μας και κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## interappted

οκ anitak νιωθω ηδη τοσες ενοχες...για αυτο αντεδρασα ετσι με συγχωρεις
ναι κι αν ειμαι οριακη κι αν πενθω θελω να κανω το καλυτερο για το παιδι μου
θα τα καταφερω σε ευχαριστω..οπως κι ολοι οι γονεις εχουμε χρεος το ξερω το συνειδητοποιω ισως να μην τα καταφερνω καλα ακομα αλλα καποια στιγμη θα το κανω.εχω δυναμη μεσα μου ..στην ωρα της θα βγει!οπως την καταλληλη στιγμη βγηκε και η δικια σου

----------


## interappted

σε ολους τους γονεις κ στο huspend ευχομαι να κανουμε το καλυτερο που μπορουμε για τις ψυχουλες που φεραμε στον κοσμο..ειναι δυσκολο να εισαι γονιος αλλα τι μπορει να συγκριθει οταν 2 αθωα ματακια σου λενε σε αγαπω?
τιποτα !
απο κει ας παρουμε δυναμη!

----------


## raphsssodos

χασμπαντ πως της έκοψες το εμεσεν;

----------


## e8

Καλησπέρα husband 

Διάβασα όλα όσα έγραψες και όλες τις απαντήσεις που πήρες.
Μου έκανε εντύπωση η αγάπη που έχεις στην συζυγό σου , η διάθεση σου να την βοηθήσεις αλλά και οι προβληματισμοί σου.
Μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση η ανεκτικότητά σου.
Θα σου μιλήσω με ειλικρίνεια, θα σου πω τι εγώ εισέπραξα και σε παρακαλώ μην με παρεξηγήσεις. Απλά δεν ξέρω να λέω όμορφα ψέματα αλλά πικρές αλήθειες (όπως εγώ τις θεωρώ ).

Επειδή όσοι ζουν με ανθρώπους που έχουν κατάθλιψη αναπόφευκτα έχουν και εκείνοι καταθλιπτική διάθεση θα σου έλεγα να αρχίσεις να συναντάς ένα ειδικό που θα σε βοηθήσει.
Οχι μόνο να αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάσταση αλλά να πάρεις και δύναμη να αγωνιστείς γιαυτό που εσύ θεωρείς σωστό , αλλά και να σε βοηθήσει να απομακρύνεις τις ενοχές που αισθάνεσαι.
Νομίζω επίσης ότι θα έπρεπε να συζητήσεις με τον -την ψυχίατρο που συναντά η σύζυγός σου και να πάρεις την γνώμη του-της για την κατάσταση της υγείας της.
Αισθάνομαι ότι είσαι πολύ ανεκτικός και αυτό ίσως δεν είναι μόνο από την αγάπη που αισθάνεσαι , ούτε και ότι δεν θέλεις να χαλάσεις την οικογένειά σου.
Δίνεις πάρα πολλά ελαφρυντικά στην συζυγό σου που με επιμονή χαρακτηρίζεις ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου , ίσως για να το πιστέψεις και εσύ ότι η φλόγα της αγάπης παραμένει πάντα ζωντανή και δεν έχει επηρεαστεί από τα τόσα σοβαρά προβλήματά σας.

Το παιδί κατά την γνώμη μου όσο και να προσπαθείτε να του κρύψετε την κατάσταση, καταλαβαίνει πολύ περισσότερα από ότι ίσως μπορείτε να φαντασθείτε.Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ένα παιδί σε αυτή την ηλικία δεν πονάει βλέποντας την μητέρα του να κλαίει, να πονάει και να παραπονιέται με την στάση του συζύγου της (σωστή ή λάθος , άλλο θέμα).

Θα σε παρακαλέσω πάλι να μην με παρεξηγήσεις , σου γράφω απλά την άποψή μου χωρίς καμιά διάθεση κριτικής.

φιλικά

----------


## husband

Γενικά μιλώντας δεν θέλησσα να ωραιοποιήσω τίποτα. Τα έγραψα χύμα έτσι όπως τα έζησα και τα ζώ. Μπορεί να σας ακούγονται τόσο μα τόσο \"κουφά\" αλλά δεν ειλικρινά δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτή την στιγμή τουλάχιστον η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου θέλει να με χωρίσει. Ούτε ότι ψάχνει να βρεί τρόπο για να λυθεί μία κατάσταση που \"αρκετά τράβηξε δεν πάει άλλο\". Οι διέξοδοι που βρήκε δεν ήταν και ότι καλίτερο θα μπορούσε να μου συμβεί αλλά ναι την αιτιολογώ (δεν την δικαιολογώ). Και ναι ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ μας καταλαβαίνει και σίγουρα θέλει και την μάνα του 100% δίπλα της αλλά αφού δεν γίνεται τι να κάνουμε? Μακάρι να γινόταν και αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου θέλει να γίνει καλά.΄Όπως λέει η ίδια \'για αυτό το παιδάκι ζω ρε συ, ειλικρινά αν δεν ήταν αυτό το παιδάκι .....\" δεν θέλω να γράψω (δεν θέλω να πιστέψω αυτό που λέει και βάζω τελίτσες) Πάντως πέρα από το να προσπαθώ και εγώ και η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου να βιώνει το παιδάκι μας όσο λιγότερο γίνεται την κατάθλιψη της μάνας του με το να κρύβει αυτή την διάθεσή της και με το να αναλαμβάνω εγώ πολλά στη ζωή του ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ μου δεν βλέπω να ΄μπορεί να γίνει κάτι μέχρι να περάσει η μπορα. Φυσικά κάθε γνώμη δεκτή.
Ειδικότερα τώρα



> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> αν -κάτι για το οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος- κλαίει ΜΟΝΟ για την κατάθλιψη της και όχι γιατί νοιώθει παγιδευμένη σε μια αδιέξοδη ζωή, τότε υπάρχει ελπίδα.


Ναι, άμα πονάς 2 χρόνια και δεν βλέπεις να βελτιώνεσαι τον τελευταίο χρόνο αλλά αντίθετα βλέπεις να χειροτερεύεις δεν έχεις ψυχολογία για τίποτα παρά για κλάμα και κλείσιμο στο σπίτι. Για αυτό κλαέι γιατί δεν βλέπει να γίνεται καλά. Γιατί δεν ελπίζει καν. Γιατί απογοητεύεται από όλους ( και από εμένα ) καθώς δεν βλέπει να της προσφέρουμε κάποια λύση και εμείς.




> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> υγ:όταν μπεις στο σπίτι και την δεις ξαπλωμένη ΜΗΝ τη ρωτήσεις τι κάνει. φίλησέ την και πήγαινε στον άγγελό σου.


Αυτό κάνω, ακριβώς αυτό, αλλά για φαντάσου πόσο λίγο φαίνεται στα μάτια της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου που περιμένει να της βρώ μία λύση ώστε κάτι να αλλάξει προς το καλίτερο? Όσο για τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μου πάλι δεν φτάνω αλλά δεν γίνεται και αλλιώς. 




> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> υγ.α:στη ζωή παίρνουμε αποφάσεις. κάτσε και σκέψου αν μπορείς να κάνεις καινούργιο, κάτι διαφορετικό. γιατί για την ευτυχία δεν φτάνει μόνο η αγάπη. εξαρτάται πάντοτε τι θέλεις εσύ από τη ζωή σου μιας και για τη ζωή σου μιλάμε.


Δεν είναι άδικο ούτε να το σκεφτείς ούτε να το προτείνεις με αυτά που διαβάζεις. *ΕΓΩ* όμως που το ζώ το περιγράφω το έχω σκεφτεί και δεν βλέπω σαν λύση την φυγή από ένα πρόβλημα (ναι αυτό είναι όλο για μένα και έχει και πολλές άσχημες καταστάσεις αλλά ένα πρόβλημα ποτέ όσο το ζεις δεν έχει κάτι καλό μέσα του). Βλέπω την κατάθλιψη της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου σαν πρόβλημα που θα το λύσουμε και θα ζήσουμε καλίτερα αφού θα έχουμε συνειδιτοποιήσει και οι δύο τα λάθη της ζωής μας. Όμως δεν είναι τι σκέφτομαι. Πιο πάνω είναι τι νιώθω. (όχι τι φοβάμαι). Από αυτά τα συναισθήματα αγάπης που έχω μέσα μου παίρνω δυνάμεις.

Όπως πάντα ποτέ διορθώσεις. Χύμα γράψιμο σκέψεων χωρις διωρθώσεις.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by MaZanG_
> ........απλα απο πρωσωπικη εμπειρια παλι δε βγαινει τιποτα με το να καταστρεψεις και συ τη ζωη σου και σιγουρα δε θα βοηθησει και τον αγγελο σου


Όχι ρε συ (ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ με αυτό το ρέ τί έχω πάθει) δεν καταστρέφω τη ζωή μου. Ναι πονάω, ναι πληγόνομαι, ναι χαλιέμαι πολύ αλλά δεν καταστρέφω την ζωή μου. Θέλω να την φτιάξω όπως πρώτα και αγωνίζομαι για αυτό. Κάποιες μάχες χάνω αλλά ο αγώνας αυτός που λέγετε ζωή δεν μετριέται από τις μάχες που χάνεις αλλά από αυτές ου κερδίζεις. 
Για τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μου βλ ανωτέρω και μακάρι να μην παιρνούσε τίποτα από όλα τα άσχημα που ζούμε με την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου αλλά επίσης τα παιδιά που έχουν διαίσθηση καταλαβαίνουν και πόσο αγάπη υπάρχει μεταξύ μας. Και σε αυτό στηρίζομαι. Αν έβλεπα ότι δεν υπάρχει αγάπη θα το είχα πάρει εντελώς αλλιώς το όλο θέμα. Ναι κυρίως για τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μου πρώτα πρώτα.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 3 κουβεντες μονο
> ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ


Δεν είναι ότι δεν τα έχω. Τα βλέπω πολύ λίγα όμως. ΔΕΝ φτάνουν. Βέβαι για να το λές εσύ σε εμπιστεύομαι και παίρνω και άλλο κουράγιο




> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> χασμπαντ πως της έκοψες το εμεσεν;


Ε χμμμμμ άμα έχεις κάνει cyber sex με τον άντρα σου (χωρίς να ξέρεις ότι είναι αυτός) και το διαπιστώσεις μετά... ε χμμμμ σου κόβεται η όρεξη

----------


## husband

Τhx και σε σένα φίλε μου όπως και σε όλους τους προγράψαντες (κατά το προλαλήσαντες) 
Ποτέ μα ποτέ μη χρυσώσεις σε κανένα κανένα χάπι (τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το forum αν όχι γενικά). 



> _Originally posted by e8_
> 
> Επειδή όσοι ζουν με ανθρώπους που έχουν κατάθλιψη αναπόφευκτα έχουν και εκείνοι *καταθλιπτική* διάθεση θα σου έλεγα να αρχίσεις να συναντάς ένα ειδικό που θα σε βοηθήσει.


Σίγουρα την καλίτερη διάθεση δεν την έχω. Αλλά καταθλιπτική διάθεση δεν νομίζω (καλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος δε λέω αλλά έτσι νιώθω)




> _Originally posted by e8_
> Οχι μόνο να αντιμετωπίσεις την κατάσταση αλλά να πάρεις και δύναμη να αγωνιστείς γιαυτό που εσύ θεωρείς σωστό , αλλά και να σε βοηθήσει να απομακρύνεις τις ενοχές που αισθάνεσαι.
> Νομίζω επίσης ότι θα έπρεπε να συζητήσεις με τον -την ψυχίατρο που συναντά η σύζυγός σου και να πάρεις την γνώμη του-της για την κατάσταση της υγείας της.


Δεκτό και σημειωτέο αλλά ειλικρινά με την ζωή μου το τελευταίο διάστημα να κάνει κύκλους γύρω από τα δύο πιο αγαπημένα μου πρόσωπα δεν αφήνω (και αντέχω ακόμα) καμία πολυτέλεια στον ευατό μου. Έτσι το βλέπω σαν πολυτέλεια του ευατού μου να γυρίσω και να πώ μιά από αυτές τις μέρες. \"Αγάπη μου αύριο θα πάω και εγώ σε ψυχίατρο γιατί δεν αισθάνομαι καλά\" ΌΧΙ όταν περιμένει τόσα από εμένα και κυρίως να είμαι δυνατός και γερός ώστε να μην φοβάται και για μένα. Απλά αναβολή λοιπόν για αργότερα ή για όταν δω να με εγκαταλείπουν οι ψυχικές μου δυνάμεις (και να μην τις ανακτώ με όποιον τρόπο τις ανακτώ). Όσο για την συνάντηση με τον γιατρό της τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ήδη το έχω αναβάλλει πολύ.



> _Originally posted by e8_
> Δίνεις πάρα πολλά ελαφρυντικά στην συζυγό σου που με επιμονή χαρακτηρίζεις ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου , ίσως για να το πιστέψεις και εσύ ότι η φλόγα της αγάπης παραμένει πάντα ζωντανή και δεν έχει επηρεαστεί από τα τόσα σοβαρά προβλήματά σας.


ΑΟΥΤΣ, δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτή η αλήθεια και δεν τη βλέπω (γιατί εγώ δεν το βλέπω έτσι) αλλα αυτό πόνεσε

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 3 κουβεντες μονο
> ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ
> 
> ...


Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι τα παιδιά μας δεν πρέπει να τα κλείνουμε σε μία γιάλα. Σίγουρα σε πολύ άσχημες καταστάσεις δεν πρέπει να εκτίθενται αλλά από την άλλη δεν πρέπει και να πιστεύουν ότι ο κόσμος είναι αγγελικά πλασμένος. 
Σε αυτό λοιπόν έρχεται να κολλήσει και το ότι ναι από τα παιδιά μας όλοι ζητάμε και παίρνουμε . Και αγάπη και συμπαράσταση και κατανόηση και πολλά άλλα. Το έγκληματικό όπως το λές θα ήταν να \"φορτωθούμε\" σε αυτά και να τα κάνουμε άλογα που θα σύρουν την άμαξα της δικής μας ζωής. Ναι αυτό είναι εγκληματικό. Αλλά το να ζητάς και να παίρνεις από το παιδί σου είναι το ίδιο με το να ζητάει και να παίρνει ένα παιδί από ένα γονιό ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> όχι αν κοιτούσες την πάρτη σου θα την είχες κάνει για άλλες πολιτείες!!! Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι (γιατί είχα παρακολουθήσει το θρεντ από την αρχή, *ότι είσαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος*...αυτό μμου βγάζεις εμένα.. Από τη μικρή άποψη που έχω σχηματίσει για το θέμα είναι ότι *μάλλον το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από εκείνη*, παντα δηλαδή ξεκινά από εμάς και το πώς διαχειριζόμαστε καταστάσεις. Δεν θέλω να ρωτήσω λεπτομέρειες για να δω λίγο καλύτερα, όποτε νιώσεις εσύ καλά πες μας και κάτι παραπάνω.


Φίλε perp,
(μαρκάρω με bold και σχολιάζω)
Ακόμα και αισιόδοξα άτομα λυγάν σε τέτοιες κατστάσεις που περνά αλλά ξέρεις γεμίζουνε και μόνο που ακούνε (διαβάζουν) και θυμούνται ότι η αισιοδοξία έχει να δώσει και η απαισιοδοξία έχει να πάρει. Ο δε ρεαλισμός καλός είναι αλλά δεν φτάνει μόνος του. Αν με αυτοχαρακτήριζα θα με έλεγα πάντως πιο ρεαλιστή παρά αισιόδοξο.
Το προβλήματα στο γάμο μας είναι κοινό σε πολούς γάμους. ΕΛΕΙΨΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ, focus στον ευατούλη του ο καθένας και καθημερινή ρουτίνα. Δεν κατηγορώ την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου ούτε λιγότερο ούτε περισσότερο από ότι εμένα. Παλιότερα την κατηγορούσα περισσότερο αλλά τώρα έχω αποδεχθεί και το εξίσου μεγάλο δικό μου μερίδιο.
Όμως το πρόβλημα που βιώνουμε τώρα έχει να κάνει με την κατάθλιψη που περνάμε (μαζί το περνάμε, η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου το ζεί και εγώ και ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ μου δεχόμαστε τα aftershocks ενός τέτοιου σεισμού). Και αντιδράμε όπως μπορούμε. Και οι τρείς μας.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> όχι αν κοιτούσες την πάρτη σου θα την είχες κάνει για άλλες πολιτείες!!! Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι (γιατί είχα παρακολουθήσει το θρεντ από την αρχή, *ότι είσαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος*...αυτό μμου βγάζεις εμένα.. Από τη μικρή άποψη που έχω σχηματίσει για το θέμα είναι ότι *μάλλον το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από εκείνη*, παντα δηλαδή ξεκινά από εμάς και το πώς διαχειριζόμαστε καταστάσεις. Δεν θέλω να ρωτήσω λεπτομέρειες για να δω λίγο καλύτερα, όποτε νιώσεις εσύ καλά πες μας και κάτι παραπάνω.


Φίλε perp,
(μαρκάρω με bold και σχολιάζω)
Ακόμα και αισιόδοξα άτομα λυγάν σε τέτοιες κατστάσεις που περνά αλλά ξέρεις γεμίζουνε και μόνο που ακούνε (διαβάζουν) και θυμούνται ότι η αισιοδοξία έχει να δώσει και η απαισιοδοξία έχει να πάρει. Ο δε ρεαλισμός καλός είναι αλλά δεν φτάνει μόνος του. Αν με αυτοχαρακτήριζα θα με έλεγα πάντως πιο ρεαλιστή παρά αισιόδοξο.
Το προβλήματα στο γάμο μας είναι κοινό σε πολούς γάμους. ΕΛΕΙΨΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ, focus στον ευατούλη του ο καθένας και καθημερινή ρουτίνα. Δεν κατηγορώ την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου ούτε λιγότερο ούτε περισσότερο από ότι εμένα. Παλιότερα την κατηγορούσα περισσότερο αλλά τώρα έχω αποδεχθεί και το εξίσου μεγάλο δικό μου μερίδιο.
Όμως το πρόβλημα που βιώνουμε τώρα έχει να κάνει με την κατάθλιψη που περνάμε (μαζί το περνάμε, η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου το ζεί και εγώ και ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ μου δεχόμαστε τα aftershocks ενός τέτοιου σεισμού). Και αντιδράμε όπως μπορούμε. Και οι τρείς μας.

----------


## perpatontas..

Αυτό που έκανες με το ίντερνετ πάντως εμένα μου φάνηκε ένας καλός τρόπος να δείτε ότι επικοινωνείτε ξανά. 
Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι πραγματικά και δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω συμβουλές. Είναι αυτό που λες ...έλλειψη επικοινωνίας αυτό τα κάνει όλα,,,, αλλά πώς θα έρθεις πιο κοντά? 
Έχετε συζητήσει το ενδεχόμενο να πηγαίνατε μαζί στον ψυχολόγο;

----------


## gramle

Γεια σου κι απο μενα, husband.
Διαβασα απο την αρχη ολα οσα εχεις γραψει και πραγματικα μπερδευτικα και ενθουσιαστηκα μαζι για το κουραγιο σου. Θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι. Ποια ειναι κατα την γνωμη σου τα λαθη που εχεις κανει στη σχεση σας που η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου σε κατηγορει οτι της κατεστρεψες την ζωη?

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> χασμπαντ πως της έκοψες το εμεσεν;
> 
> 
> Ε χμμμμμ άμα έχεις κάνει cyber sex με τον άντρα σου (χωρίς να ξέρεις ότι είναι αυτός) και το διαπιστώσεις μετά... ε χμμμμ σου κόβεται η όρεξη


τελικά είσαι αρχηγός! 

~μπράβο όχι τόσο για τον σκοπό σου (όπως εξελίσσεται το τόπικ) αλλά για την πίστη σε αυτόν~
~~πάρα ταύτα, ξέρεις κι εσύ ότι επικίνδυνο να θυσιάζεις τη ζωή σου για κάποιον τόσο οφθαλμοφανώς. ολόψυχα μακάρι να τα καταφέρεις!~~

Bryan Adams - (Everything I do) I do it for you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kpRqufhTuo
αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά!

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


με καλυψες!τα παιδια μας ισως ζουν δυσκολοτερες καταστασεις..που μας φερνουν ομως συναισθηματικα πιο κοντα..ζηταω απο το γιο μου κατανοηση που βλεπει ετσι τη μαμα του με κλαματα κ ψυχοφαρμακα]
τα παιδια δεν ειναι χαζα!εχουν ενα ενστικτο να το πω?δεν ξερω που τα πιανουν ολα στον αερα ..θα ηταν ανοητο να μην μιλαμε ειλικρινα..νιωθουν την κοροιδια ακει να μην ξεχναμε ποτε οτι ειναι παιδια!

----------


## Τίνα

husband,
πραγματικά έχω ξεκινήσει πολλές φορές να σου γράψω, κι άλλες τόσες το σταμάτησα. Με μπερδεύεις!΄
Το χω ζήσει το έργο, husband. Απ τη θέση της γυναίκας σου. Αποξένωση απο το σύζυγο, αδιαφορία, μιζέρια, διέξοδος στο ιντερνετ, Cyber-σχέση, συναισθηματική επένδυση, αποκάλυψη από το σύζυγο, καβγάς, δυστυχία, πανικοί, θλίψη. (δε θα πω κατάθλιψη, δεν ξέρω, ίσως.) Ψυχίατρος, ψυχολόγος, χάπια, υποστήριξη απο το σύζυγο, ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑ! Τρίτο παιδάκι, επισφράγηση της αναγέννησης του έρωτα. Αυτά με λίγα λόγια. 
Νομίζω πως ο ραψωδός εκφράζει τέλεια αυτό που θέλω να σου γράψω



> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> να ξεχωρίσει πρώτα αυτή ποια συναισθήματα είναι της κατάθλιψης και ποια δικά της να της πεις. άλλο να κλαίει γιατί είναι δυστυχισμένη -αν είναι- και άλλο να κλαίει λόγω της κατάθλιψης της. είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. αν δεν μπορείς να την κάνεις ευτυχισμένη -και το αντίστροφο- απλά αναλώνεστε σε κάτι που δεν αλλάζει. καλώς ή κακώς. γιατί ο άγγελος μεγαλώνει και καταλαβαίνει ακόμα και αν δεν το παίρνει χαμπάρι κανένας από τους δυο σας.
> 
> αν -κάτι για το οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος- κλαίει ΜΟΝΟ για την κατάθλιψη της και όχι γιατί νοιώθει παγιδευμένη σε μια αδιέξοδη ζωή, τότε υπάρχει ελπίδα.
> 
> διαφορετικά, θα σε κάνει σκαλοπάτι και θα την πληρώσεις άσχημα εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα γίνει, αν γίνει συτό.
> 
> .


Φιλικά, με ευχές για το καλύτερο, 
Τίνα

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Γεια σου κι απο μενα, husband.
> ......... Ποια ειναι κατα την γνωμη σου τα λαθη που εχεις κανει στη σχεση σας που η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου σε κατηγορει οτι της κατεστρεψες την ζωη?


Γειά σου και εσένα
Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω. Το ότι είμαι εγωιστής (ίσως κάτι παραπάνω από το κανονικό) όταν νιώθω στριμωγμένος (και σε άσχημες καταστάσεις καυγάδες κλπ μου βγήκε), το ότι δεν παραδέχομαι εύκολα τα λάθη μου, το ότι γενικά δεν είμαι και ο πιό ανοιχτός άνθρωπος. Ε δεν είναι και καταστροφή.
ΑΟΥΤΣΣΣΣ θα το πώ όσο μπορώ πιο συγκαλυμένα. ΑΟΥΤΣΣΣΣΣ Πριν τον άγγελό μας υπήρχε μιά αποβολή και πιό πριν μία ακόμα πιο δυσάρεστη κατάσταση. ΑΟΥΤΣΣΣΣΣ ορίστε τό πα.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> Bryan Adams - (Everything I do) I do it for you
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kpRqufhTuo
> αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά!


Χτυπάς κάτι σημεία στο νευρικό μου σύστημα με απίστευατη ακρίβεια. 
Στην αρχή της κοινής μας ζωής για την ακρίβεια λίγο πριν αρχίσει (κάπου στα 19 μας) αυτό ακριβώς το τραγούδι ΤΗΣ τραγουδούσα σε ένα από εκείνα τα πάρτυ

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Τίνα_
> husband,
> Το χω ζήσει το έργο, husband. Απ τη θέση της γυναίκας σου. Αποξένωση απο το σύζυγο, αδιαφορία, μιζέρια, διέξοδος στο ιντερνετ, Cyber-σχέση, συναισθηματική επένδυση, αποκάλυψη από το σύζυγο, καβγάς, δυστυχία, πανικοί, θλίψη. (δε θα πω κατάθλιψη, δεν ξέρω, ίσως.) Ψυχίατρος, ψυχολόγος, χάπια, υποστήριξη απο το σύζυγο, ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑ! Τρίτο παιδάκι, επισφράγηση της αναγέννησης του έρωτα. Αυτά με λίγα λόγια. 
> .....


Πές μου, μίλα μου, γράψε μου, ανάλυσέ μου, U2U, ότι θές το έχω ανάγκη

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Τίνα_
> 
> *Από τη θέση της γυναίκας σου. Αποξένωση απο το σύζυγο, αδιαφορία, μιζέρια, διέξοδος στο ιντερνετ, Cyber-σχέση, συναισθηματική επένδυση, αποκάλυψη από το σύζυγο, καβγάς, δυστυχία, πανικοί, θλίψη. (δε θα πω κατάθλιψη, δεν ξέρω, ίσως.) Ψυχίατρος, ψυχολόγος, χάπια,*  υποστήριξη απο το σύζυγο, ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑ! Τρίτο παιδάκι, επισφράγηση της αναγέννησης του έρωτα. .



Είμαστε στα bold. Ίσως και στο επόμενο κόμμα (δεν το ξέρω εγώ αυτό. Η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου άλοτε το λέει και άλοτε το αναιρεί)
ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΡΑ? σίγουρα δεν είμαι εγώ που θα βγάλω από μέσα της την μαυρίλα αυτό θα το κάνει μόνη ΤΗΣ αλλά ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί το στάδιο ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΖΥΓΟ?

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ξερεις, εγω νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ισοτιμη σχεση. μονο δινουμε. τουλαχιστον εως οτου μεγαλωσουν, γινουν αυτονομοι ενηλικες και μπορουν να μας δουν στην ανθρωπινη διασταση μας. το να μαθει για λογους γνωστικους και μονο το παιδι οτι οι γονεις αντιδρουν ως ανθρωποι, εχουν νευρα παραξενιες κλπ, ειναι ωφελιμο, στο βαθμο θα ελεγα που το κανουμε για αυτα. οχι οταν αληθεια στηριζουμε σε αυτα τις ελπιδες μας για να παρουμε κατι. το μονο και πραγματικα θεορατο που μπορουν να μας δωσουν, ειναι να ειναι τα ιδια καλα. ολα τα υπολοιπα να τα χ...

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> μία ακόμα πιο δυσάρεστη κατάσταση. ΑΟΥΤΣΣΣΣΣ ορίστε τό πα.


δηλαδη, τι;;

----------


## gramle

\"ΑΟΥΤΣΣΣΣ θα το πώ όσο μπορώ πιο συγκαλυμένα. ΑΟΥΤΣΣΣΣΣ Πριν τον άγγελό μας υπήρχε μιά αποβολή και πιό πριν μία ακόμα πιο δυσάρεστη κατάσταση. ΑΟΥΤΣΣΣΣΣ ορίστε τό πα\"

Το πες αλλα δεν καταλαβα τιποτα. Μιλα ανοιχτα, αλλωστε η ανωνυμια αυτο το διευκολυνει

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> *ξερεις, εγω νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ισοτιμη σχεση. μονο δινουμε. τουλαχιστον εως οτου μεγαλωσουν, γινουν αυτονομοι ενηλικες*  και μπορουν να μας δουν στην ανθρωπινη διασταση μας. το να μαθει για λογους γνωστικους και μονο το παιδι οτι οι γονεις αντιδρουν ως ανθρωποι, εχουν νευρα παραξενιες κλπ, ειναι ωφελιμο, στο βαθμο θα ελεγα που το κανουμε για αυτα. οχι οταν αληθεια στηριζουμε σε αυτα τις ελπιδες μας για να παρουμε κατι. το μονο και πραγματικα θεορατο που μπορουν να μας δωσουν, ειναι να ειναι τα ιδια καλα. ολα τα υπολοιπα να τα χ...


 Όσον αφορά τα bold που τόνισα Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν αυτό με κάνει κακό πατέρα αλλά παίρνω πολλά. Απεριόριστα. 
Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνούμε. Με άλλα λόγια αλλά βασικά συμφωνούμε




> _Originally posted by husband_
> ....Το έγκληματικό όπως το λές θα ήταν να \"φορτωθούμε\" σε αυτά και να τα κάνουμε άλογα που θα σύρουν την άμαξα της δικής μας ζωής. Ναι αυτό είναι εγκληματικό. ........

----------


## gramle

να σε ρωτησω κατι βρε χαμπ, εχεις παει με αλλη? την εχεις κερατωσει ποτε στο γαμο σας?

----------


## husband

Το μόνο πιο άσχημο πράγμα σε αυτόν το κόσμο από μία αποβολή είναι μία έκτρωση. Στην απόφαση για την οποία μάλλον εγώ είχα το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> να σε ρωτησω κατι βρε χαμπ, εχεις παει με αλλη? την εχεις κερατωσει ποτε στο γαμο σας?


Αν ενοείς πράξη όχι. Αν ενοείς σκέψη ναι. Και για την απόλυτη αλήθεια σε όλα τα bachelor όλο και κανα χεράκι άπλωνα. Στο δικό μου το μυαλό αυτό δεν μετράει αυτό για πράξη. Και προς επίγνωση όλων των γυναικών ΟΛΟΙ οι άντρες σε bachelor απλώνουν το χεράκι τους. ΟΛΟΙ.

----------


## gramle

καλα μωρε εννοειται, δεν εννοουσα κατι τετοιο.
Σορυ για ολες αυτες τις ερωτησεις αλλα ηθελα να βγαλω καποια συμπερασματα δικα μου. Εσυ τι πιστευεις αντιστοιχα για την γυναικα σου? οτι το εχει κανει? εκτος του πλατωνικου ερωτα στο ιντερνετ

----------


## husband

Gramle καλά κάνεις και ρωτάς. Και εμένα με βοηθάς να σκεφτώ ίσως πιο σωστά από ότι αν σκεφτόμουν μόνος. Γιαυτό το αγάπησα αυτό το forum (thx dodoni) και όσους συμετέχουν (μεγαλύτερο thx σε όλου σας). 
Καλά το διατύπωσες πάντως. Τι πιστεύω. Γιατί ως γνωστόν τελευταίος πάντα το μαθαίνεις. Η απάντηση μου λοιπόν είναι ότι βαθύτατα πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα με κανένα ως πράξη. Τα χειρότερα με εμένα τα έκανε στο cyber (αλλά το ότι δεν το ήξερε ποιος ήταν στην άλλη πλευρά και ήμουν εγώ με πλήγωσε πολύ). Και το cyber μπορεί να μην είναι πράξη αλλά ξεπερνάει το επίπεδο τω σκέψεων. Ποτέ δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα μπορούσε να φτάσει στα επίπεδα που φτάσαμε
Η αιτιολογία της κατάθλιψής της είναι μεν υπαρκτή αλλά δεν θα αποτελέσει ποτέ δικαιολογία. Ναι ρε γμ...το. Ένα συγνώμη για όλα αυτά θα το απαιτήσω από την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. ΟΧΙ όμως τώρα

----------


## gramle

Στο cyber sex ηταν οπως ειναι μαζι σου οταν το κανετε? Δεν ξερω αν με εννοεισες....
Ποσο συχνα το κανετε τωρα? χτυπατε παλι 4μηνα?

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Το μόνο πιο άσχημο πράγμα σε αυτόν το κόσμο από μία αποβολή είναι μία έκτρωση. Στην απόφαση για την οποία μάλλον εγώ είχα το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο.


ωχ...
αν ησουν δικος μου χασμπαντ, κι εγώ θα σε μισουσα. Φυσικά αυτό δε θα με δικαίωνε, όμως κάποιες γυναίκες έχουμε -μπορει και λογω βιολογικών χαρακτηριστικών- μια υπερευαισθησια στα θεματα τα σχετικα με τη μητροτητα. Το έχετε συζητησει και εξαντλησει σε σχεση με τα μεριδια ευθυνων σας και το ποσο την επηρεασε στη μελαγχολια της;

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Στο cyber sex ηταν οπως ειναι μαζι σου οταν το κανετε? Δεν ξερω αν με εννοεισες....
> Ποσο συχνα το κανετε τωρα? χτυπατε παλι 4μηνα?


Αυτό ήταν που με έκανε να πονέσω. Αφενός ήταν εντελώς απελευθερωμένη στα όσα εβγαζε, αφετέρου μόνο όταν ανέβενε με το cyber (πάντα χωρίς να ξέρει ότι ήμουν εγώ) έκανε πράξη με εμένα, και τρίτον κόπηκε το cyber κόπηκε και το real

----------


## gramle

απιστευτο....
θα ελεγα οτι ισως κολλωνει μαζι σου, αλλα δεν ισχυει εφοσον μου λες πως οτι ελεγε στο cyber το εκανε και μαζι σου μετα στην πραξη

----------


## husband

Δεν το έβγαλε τότε ρε ΑΝΙΤΑΚ δεν το έβγαλε τότε. Περάσαν 13 χρόνια περάσαμε πολλά αλλά όχι αυτό το θέμα είναι \"no cant touch this\" ούτε συζήτηση ούτε θέμα. Εγώ δεν τολμώ να της το ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα για να μην την πληγώσω. Και η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου στα όσα μου έχει σούρει στους όσους καβγάδες μας ποτέ μα ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν το έβγαλε ούτε σαν υπονοούμενο αυτό το θέμα. Δεν τολμώ να το ανοίξω, δεν θέλησα ποτέ να την ξύσω αυτήν την πληγή. Λάθος? Ναι. Τραγικό? Ναι. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να το κάνουν αυτό οι άνθρωποι? Σκωτόστε με. Αλλά μακάρι να καταλάβαινε η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου ότι δεν ήταν δικό της το λάθος και να με κατηγορούσε ανοιχτά.

----------


## husband

Δεν εκφράστηκα σωστά gramle.
Δεν έκανε ΟΛΑ όσα έλεγε. Απλά ένιωθε την διάθεση και μαζί μου στο real και είχαμε sex. Πάντως έχεις και δίκιο. Είναι απίστευτο. Ηταν σαν (διαγραφή το σαν) ένας άλλος να την ανέβαζε και όπως έγραφε \"Θα σε σκέφτομαι τώρα που θα έρθει ο δικός μου και θα σε απολαμβάνω με το δικό του σώμα\" Και αυτό έκανε.

----------


## Τίνα

husb, σόρι που θα το πω, αλλά είναι προφανές πως δε θέλει να κάνει έρωτα ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ. Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό ένιωθα. Και, ναι, μετά απο cyber τρυφερότητες, ερχόταν όρεξη και για real thing με το σύζυγο.
υπήρχαν ελλείψεις στη σχέση μας. Δε διακιολογώ τον εαυτό μου- μαλακία μου που φέρθηκα έτσι- απλώς δεν έβλεπα διάθεση προσπάθειας και βελτίωσης από τη μεριά του. 
Τα ξαναβρήκαμε αφού συνήλθα απο το σοκ. Αφού πέρασε η θλίψη, καταλάγιασαν οι πανικοί, είδα έναν άντρα που ερωτεύτηκα πολύ περισσότερο απ ότι στην αρχή. Δε με κατηγόρησε ποτέ, μου ανοίχτηκε, συζητήσαμε και γελάσαμε (ακόμα και με τη cyber σχέση μου), πειραματιστήκαμε στο σεξ, γενικώς βγήκαμε από το τέλμα.
Πώς έγινε? Δεν ξέρω. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση να θέλει η γυναίκα σου. Αυτο που σου πα και πριν. Θα τα βρείτε μόνο άμα περάσει η κατάθλιψη και ανακαλύψει και η ίδια αν θέλει ή όχι να συνεχίσει να ζεί μαζί σου. 
Προς το παρόν στήριξέ την, μη την κριτικάρεις, και - γνώμη μου- προσπάθησε να την κάνεις να γελάσει. Είναι αναζωογονητικό, θεραπευτικό, ελκυστικό.

----------


## husband

Thank u για κάθε λέξη. Με κάθε φορά που διαβάζω τι γράφεις βλέπω και κάτι που δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ακριβώς έτσι. Και είναι αυτό ακριβώς που χρειάζομαι. Να σκεφτώ ότι δεν έχω σκεφτεί (ή τουλάχιστον δεν έδωσα την πρέπουσα βάση) μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## perpatontas..

husband....έχεις σκεφτεί να πάτε μαζί σε ειδικό; Πώς σου ακούγεται αυτό;
Το θέμα που την ενοχλεί είναι σαφώς αυτό το πολύ άσχημο που ανέφερες.
Μόλις σήμερα συζητούσαμε πώς ειδικότερα αν δεν είναι και επιλογή της γυναίκας τότε πονάει περισσότερο
και έχω και συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο που πέρασε ακριβώς το ίδιο (την ανάγκασαν) και εκείνη δεν κατάφερε να 
κάνει και παιδιά όποτε δεν το έχει αποβάλλει πότε.
Είναι κομμάτι ΜΑΥΡΟ τι να λέμε...πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεστε και οι δύο στήριξη από κάποιον τρίτο ειδικό...
Όλα τα άλλα είναι συνέπειες αυτού του θέματος και η σεξουαλική απομάκρυνση και όλα
Σαφώς και πληγώθηκες (με το μσν) σαφώς. Αλλά προσπάθησε να μην επικεντρωθείς εκεί τώρα, όχι τώρα τουλάχιστον.
Έχετε άλλο ζήτημα να λύσετε. Δεν ξέρω με τι ύφος ακουγεται να τα λέω....δεν θέλω να σε κάνω χειρότερα, φιλικά πάντα 
και συμπονετικά.

----------


## husband

Φίλε perp και όσοι λοιποί έχετε καταφέρει να διαβάσετε μέχρι εδώ και να μην ζαλιστείτε από τα όσα γράφω με τόσο ακαθόριστο τρόπο. Όμως στο κεφάλι μου όλα μία τρικυμία έχουν γίνει και το ίδιο λυπάμαι αν δημιούργησα και σε εσάς. Θέλοντας λοιπόν να βάλω μία τάξη (σιγά και δεν θα καταφέρω να βάλω σε τάξη το μυαλό μου αλλά θα προσπαθήσω) και ορμόμενος από το τελευταίο posting ξεκαθαρίζω σαφώς και ρητώς ότι δεν γράφω εδώ γιατί έχω πληγωθεί. Γράφω εδώ γιατί ψάχω για *ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ*




> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> husband....έχεις σκεφτεί να πάτε μαζί σε ειδικό; Πώς σου ακούγεται αυτό;


Το έχω σκεφτεί και το έχω απορρίψει για δύο λόγους
1) είναι αδύνατο να διώξω από την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου το μόνο στήριγμα που έχει. Δεν έχω δικαίωμα να φανώ αδύναμος. ΟΧΙ τώρα. (νομίζω το έχω ξαναγράψει???)
2) Νιώθω normal όσο normal μπορεί να νιώθει κάποιος που αν δεν τον δει και κανένας γιατρός δεν μπορεί ποτέ να ξέρει. Πάντως ναι περνάω θλίψη αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τα msn (αυτό είναι μία πληγή και της έδωσα μεγάλη έκταση γιατί πλήγωσε τον εγωισμό μου) . Η θλίψη μου είναι να μην μπορώ να ζήσω με την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου όπως μπορούμε να ζήσουμε γιατί ταλαιπωρείται αφάνταστα.




> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Το θέμα που την ενοχλεί είναι σαφώς αυτό το πολύ άσχημο που ανέφερες.
> Μόλις σήμερα συζητούσαμε πώς ειδικότερα αν δεν είναι και επιλογή της γυναίκας τότε πονάει περισσότερο
> και έχω και συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο που πέρασε ακριβώς το ίδιο (την ανάγκασαν) και εκείνη δεν κατάφερε να 
> κάνει και παιδιά όποτε δεν το έχει αποβάλλει πότε.
> Είναι κομμάτι ΜΑΥΡΟ τι να λέμε...πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεστε και οι δύο στήριξη από κάποιον τρίτο ειδικό...


Και όμως δεν είναι αυτό. ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ μας γιατί πραγματικά ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ είναι και ο ερχομός του την βοήθησε και το ξεπέρασε. Και ζήσαμε αγαπημένα και ωραία. Και χαρήκαμε και βγήκαμε από εκείνη τη μπόρα. Ναι πιστεύω ότι μέσα της το έχει ξεπεράσει στο βαθμό που ένα τέτοιο γεγονός ξεπερνιέται. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό η αιτία της κατάθλιψής της. (τώρα εγώ στρουθοκαμηλίζω ή όχι, δεν μπορώ να σας πώ. Πάντως με το γιατρό της το πήρα απόφαση και θα πάω να μιλήσουμε και το ιατρικό απόρρητο το έχω γραμμένο και ότι του έχει κρύψει θα του το πώ εγώ) 




> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Όλα τα άλλα είναι συνέπειες αυτού του θέματος και η σεξουαλική απομάκρυνση και όλα


Θα το δεχόμουν αλλά όταν μία γυναίκα σου λέει θέλω να χωρίσουμε κλαίγοντας (και το πιστεύει) και την ίδια μέρα κάνει τον έρωτα της ζωής της μαζί σου έ τότε κάτι άλλο παίζει. Και αυτό το άλλο είναι ότι δεν αντέχει να ζεί έτσι όπως ζει. Θέλει να αλλάξει αυτό που περνάει. Θέλει να νιώσει ξανά δυνατή. Θέλει να πάψει να ταλαιπωρείται και να αρχίσει να ζεί. Και εγώ θέλω να την βοηθήσω. Πούντο ρε γαμ...το αυτό το ραβδί της νεράιδα να το κουνήσω και εγώ??




> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Σαφώς και πληγώθηκες (με το μσν) σαφώς. Αλλά προσπάθησε να μην επικεντρωθείς εκεί τώρα, όχι τώρα τουλάχιστον.


Σωστά και αν της έδειξα στο παρελθόν κάτι τέτοιο αυτή τη φορά δεν το έκανα (λίγο μυαλό έβαλα)




> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Έχετε άλλο ζήτημα να λύσετε. Δεν ξέρω με τι ύφος ακουγεται να τα λέω....δεν θέλω να σε κάνω χειρότερα, φιλικά πάντα 
> και συμπονετικά.


Πάλι σωστά και μην ανυσηχείς καθόλου. Το μόνο που δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος από εσας σε εμένα είναι να με κάνει χειρότερα.
περιγράφω λοιπόν
Πάνω από ένα χρόνο το κλάμα της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου προέρχεται από το ότι δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει κανονικά. Και επειδή χαπακώνεται δεν μπορεί να κάνει ένα μωράκι που το θέλουμε ( η ίδια το θέλει αφάνταστα και προσπαθεί να κάνει ότι μπορεί αλλα φως δεν βλέπει). Και επειδή δεν βλέπει ΚΑΜΙΑ βελτίωση δεν έχει ελπίδα. Και επειδή εγώ (ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος στον οποίο στηρίζεται) δεν της δίνω την λύση απογοητεύεται περισσότερο. Και συνεχίζει να χαπακώνεται και να περιμένει. Ε βαρέθηκε να περιμένει. Περνάει από το μυαλό της και μου λέει κλαίγοντας \" είμαι άχρηστη, δεν μπορώ να κάνω ένα παιδάκι, δεν μπορώ να φροντίσω τον ΑΓΓΓΕΛΟ μας, δεν μπορώ να νιώσω τίποτα. Θέλω να πεθάνω. Αφήστε με ήσυχη να πεθάνω. Δεν αντέχω άλλο να πονάω και να μην ζώ. Δέν είναι ζωή αυτό.\" Πάω να την κρατήσω και με διώχνει έξω από το δωμάτιο. Πάω να της μιλήσω και μου λέει \"σώπα δεν αντέχω θέλω να τελειώνει αυτό θέλω το παιδί μου να μη με βλέπει άλλο έτσι και αφού έτσι είμαι θέλω να πεθάνω\". Σωπαίνω και μου λέει \"φύγε δεν μπορώ να σε βλέπω να μην κάνεις τίποτα και να μου λές ότι με αγαπάς. Αν με αγαπάς βρες μια λύση. Δεν είναι αγάπη αυτό. Να το βράσω, πρώτα με ξέζούμισες και τώρα μου λες ότι με αγαπάς. ΦΥΓΕ\"
Και κάποια στιγμή ηρεμεί και μου λέει \"σε χρειάζομαι, σε έχω ανάγκη, σε αγαπώ, λυπάμαι που σε στεναχωρώ αλλά δεν είμαι καλά. ΠΟΝΑΩ\"

ΥΓ 1 ΧΜ παλι την γέμισα την σελιδούλα έ?
ΥΓ 2 Τώρα δηλαδή έβαλα κάποια τάξη?

----------


## perpatontas..

> _Originally posted by husband_
> *Φίλη* perp και όσοι λοιποί έχετε καταφέρει να διαβάσετε μέχρι εδώ και να μην ζαλιστείτε από τα όσα γράφω με τόσο ακαθόριστο τρόπο......ορμόμενος από το τελευταίο posting ξεκαθαρίζω σαφώς και ρητώς ότι δεν γράφω εδώ γιατί έχω πληγωθεί. Γράφω εδώ γιατί ψάχω για *ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ*


Δεν είπα ότι γράφεις γι\'αυτό, μην ανυσηχείς έχω καταλάβει καλά γιατί γράφεις. και σου προτείνω παρακάτω πώς να την βοηθήσεις.




> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> husband....έχεις σκεφτεί να πάτε μαζί σε ειδικό; Πώς σου ακούγεται αυτό;


Το έχω σκεφτεί και το έχω απορρίψει για δύο λόγους
1) είναι αδύνατο να διώξω από την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου το μόνο στήριγμα που έχει. Δεν έχω δικαίωμα να φανώ αδύναμος. ΟΧΙ τώρα. (νομίζω το έχω ξαναγράψει???)

*---&gt;Καταρχάς δεν μου λες τι άποψη έχει εκείνη γιαυτό αλλά υποθέτω δεν το έχετε συζητήσει εφόσον το απορρίπτεις εσύ. Θα μπορούσε να μην ήθελε εκείνη όποτε θα ήταν δύσκολο. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι θα χάσει το στήριγμά της; Θα φανείς αδύναμος; Θα κλάψεις ενδεχομένως; Κοίτα να δεις διαφορά, εγώ πως το ακούω αυτό. Το να πας μαζί της για ένα πρόβλημα που την απασχολεί αυτομάτως την στηρίζεις της δείχνεις ότι θέλεις να το ΛΥΣΕΤΕ. Ακόμη και να λυγίσεις ίσως έτσι να δει κιεκείνη ότι δεν μπορείς να της δώσεις την λύση και δεν πρέπει.*

2) Νιώθω normal όσο normal μπορεί να νιώθει κάποιος που αν δεν τον δει και κανένας γιατρός δεν μπορεί ποτέ να ξέρει. *---&gt;Φυσικά είσαι \"νορμάλ\" αλλά υπάρχει ένα θέμα στην οικογένεια που σας ταλαιπωρεί. Ο λόγος που λέω πως πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσετε ταυτόχρονα είναι διότι δεν πιστεύω πως είναι προσωπικό της θέμα και ξέρεις γιατί; γιατί σου πετάει ευθύνες για κάτι.*





> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Το θέμα που την ενοχλεί είναι σαφώς αυτό το πολύ άσχημο που ανέφερες.
> Μόλις σήμερα συζητούσαμε πώς ειδικότερα αν δεν είναι και επιλογή της γυναίκας τότε πονάει περισσότερο
> και έχω και συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο που πέρασε ακριβώς το ίδιο (την ανάγκασαν) και εκείνη δεν κατάφερε να 
> κάνει και παιδιά όποτε δεν το έχει αποβάλλει πότε.
> Είναι κομμάτι ΜΑΥΡΟ τι να λέμε...πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεστε και οι δύο στήριξη από κάποιον τρίτο ειδικό...


Και όμως δεν είναι αυτό. ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ μας γιατί πραγματικά ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ είναι και ο ερχομός του την βοήθησε και το ξεπέρασε. Και ζήσαμε αγαπημένα και ωραία. Και χαρήκαμε και βγήκαμε από εκείνη τη μπόρα. Ναι πιστεύω ότι μέσα της το έχει ξεπεράσει στο βαθμό που ένα τέτοιο γεγονός ξεπερνιέται. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό η αιτία της κατάθλιψής της. 
*---&gt;ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ; εάν το ξέρεις τότε έχεις λύσει το μισό γιατί θα βρείτε πώς να το αντιμετωπίσει.*





> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Όλα τα άλλα είναι συνέπειες αυτού του θέματος και η σεξουαλική απομάκρυνση και όλα


Θα το δεχόμουν αλλά όταν μία γυναίκα σου λέει θέλω να χωρίσουμε κλαίγοντας (και το πιστεύει) και την ίδια μέρα κάνει τον έρωτα της ζωής της μαζί σου έ τότε κάτι άλλο παίζει. 
*---&gt;Ναι αυτό που περιγράφεις δείχνει ότι μπορεί να είναι και δικό της θέμα καθαρά, ειδάλλως δεν θα σε αγαπούσε πια.*

Πάνω από ένα χρόνο το κλάμα της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου προέρχεται από το ότι δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει κανονικά. 
*---&gt;Γιατί δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά; Πριν ήταν καλά; Τι μεσολάβησε; Θα μπορούσε να είναι και κάποιο άλυτο παλιό γεγονός που κάνει την εμφάνιση του τώρα και την αποδυναμώνει.*
Και επειδή χαπακώνεται δεν μπορεί να κάνει ένα μωράκι που το θέλουμε ( η ίδια το θέλει αφάνταστα και προσπαθεί να κάνει ότι μπορεί αλλα φως δεν βλέπει). Και επειδή δεν βλέπει ΚΑΜΙΑ βελτίωση δεν έχει ελπίδα. Και επειδή εγώ (ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος στον οποίο στηρίζεται) δεν της δίνω την λύση απογοητεύεται περισσότερο. Και συνεχίζει να χαπακώνεται και να περιμένει. Ε βαρέθηκε να περιμένει. Περνάει από το μυαλό της και μου λέει κλαίγοντας \" είμαι άχρηστη, δεν μπορώ να κάνω ένα παιδάκι, δεν μπορώ να φροντίσω τον ΑΓΓΓΕΛΟ μας, δεν μπορώ να νιώσω τίποτα. Θέλω να πεθάνω. Αφήστε με ήσυχη να πεθάνω. Δεν αντέχω άλλο να πονάω και να μην ζώ. Δέν είναι ζωή αυτό.\" Πάω να την κρατήσω και με διώχνει έξω από το δωμάτιο. Πάω να της μιλήσω και μου λέει \"σώπα δεν αντέχω θέλω να τελειώνει αυτό θέλω το παιδί μου να μη με βλέπει άλλο έτσι και αφού έτσι είμαι θέλω να πεθάνω\". Σωπαίνω και μου λέει \"φύγε δεν μπορώ να σε βλέπω να μην κάνεις τίποτα και να μου λές ότι με αγαπάς. Αν με αγαπάς βρες μια λύση. Δεν είναι αγάπη αυτό. Να το βράσω, πρώτα με ξέζούμισες και τώρα μου λες ότι με αγαπάς. ΦΥΓΕ\"
Και κάποια στιγμή ηρεμεί και μου λέει \"σε χρειάζομαι, σε έχω ανάγκη, σε αγαπώ, λυπάμαι που σε στεναχωρώ αλλά δεν είμαι καλά. ΠΟΝΑΩ\"

*----&gt;Όλα τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις είναι γυρίζουμε γύρω από το πρόβλημα αλλά δεν στοχεύουμε.... τι την ενοχλεί θα βρει με την ψυχοθεραπεία, μπορεί να μην είναι η έκτρωση σαφώς δεν μπορώ να ξέρω 100%, μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο δικό της. Μία άλλη άποψη θα ήταν να πας μόνος σου σε ειδικό και να ψάξεις μαζί του το τι μπορείς να κάνεις, λέγοντας του ότι είπες σε εμάς. Πώς σου ακούγεται αυτό; Μπορείς να πας και στον ίδιο γιατρό και να σου πει αν πρέπει να σας δει και τους 2 μαζί ή αν είναι θέμα δικό της.*

[/quote]

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Ένα συγνώμη για όλα αυτά θα το απαιτήσω από την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. ΟΧΙ όμως τώρα


δεν θα σου το δώσει αν δεν φύγεις. κακώς.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Το μόνο πιο άσχημο πράγμα σε αυτόν το κόσμο από μία αποβολή είναι μία έκτρωση. Στην απόφαση για την οποία μάλλον εγώ είχα το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο.


υπάρχουν χειρότερα. η αυτοκτονία.

----------


## husband

Τι να πω, ότι και να πω είναι λίγο, όταν βλέπω κάποιος να ασχολείται και να αφιερώνει χρόνο, και να ψάχνει όσο και εγώ για να με βοηθήσει (ποιον εμένα ένα άγνωστο) είναι το λιγότερο συγκινητικό.
ΤΗΧ perpatontas (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πρέπει να σου πώ πως περπατώντας εγώ τουλάχιστον σκέφτομαι πιο ξεκάθαρα)

Απόφαση ελήφθη, over. Γιατρούλη της αγαπημένης μου σου έρχομαι

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by husband_
> *Φίλη* perp και όσοι λοιποί έχετε καταφέρει να διαβάσετε μέχρι εδώ και να μην ζαλιστείτε από τα όσα γράφω με τόσο ακαθόριστο τρόπο......ορμόμενος από το τελευταίο posting ξεκαθαρίζω σαφώς και ρητώς ότι δεν γράφω εδώ γιατί έχω πληγωθεί. Γράφω εδώ γιατί ψάχω για *ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ*


Τώρα το πρόσεξα το boldακι αυτό και ομολογώ ότι μου είχε ξεφύγει αλλα τι σου είναι το μάτι. Με την πρώτη ματιά ούτε που το είχα δει. Το μάτι πήγε κατευθείαν στις προτάσεις σου. Εκει που καίγομαι.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Στο cyber sex ηταν οπως ειναι μαζι σου οταν το κανετε? Δεν ξερω αν με εννοεισες....
> Ποσο συχνα το κανετε τωρα? χτυπατε παλι 4μηνα?
> 
> ...


ενοχές. το σεξ είναι επικοινωνία. δεν την έχετε (πλέον). κακώς επί δύο. αλλάζει; αν δεν αλλάζει, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by husband_
> Ένα συγνώμη για όλα αυτά θα το απαιτήσω από την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. ΟΧΙ όμως τώρα
> 
> 
> δεν θα σου το δώσει αν δεν φύγεις. κακώς.


Μπα ο πληγωμένος μου εγωισμός μιλάει και τίποτα δεν αξίζει ένας εγωσιμός. Χεσμένα θα τα έχω όλα αυτά που τώρα νιώθω να με πληγώνουν αν βρούμε την χαρά και την αγάπη μας.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Δεν τολμώ να το ανοίξω, δεν θέλησα ποτέ να την ξύσω αυτήν την πληγή. Λάθος? Ναι. Τραγικό? Ναι. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να το κάνουν αυτό οι άνθρωποι? *Σκωτόστε* με. Αλλά μακάρι να καταλάβαινε η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου ότι δεν ήταν δικό της το λάθος και να με κατηγορούσε ανοιχτά.


αν τα έκανε όλα αυτά η αγαπημένη σου φιλαράκι δεν θα είχε κατάθλιψη πρώτον και ίσως να μην ήσασταν μαζί. αλλά αλλά αλλά

υγ:είναι το μοναδικό ορθογραφικό που έχεις κάνει... :Big Grin:

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Μπα ο πληγωμένος μου εγωισμός μιλάει και τίποτα δεν αξίζει ένας εγωσιμός. Χεσμένα θα τα έχω όλα αυτά που τώρα νιώθω να με πληγώνουν αν βρούμε την χαρά και την αγάπη μας.


καλή η πίστη σου αλλά έχε στον νου σου πως τους θεούς τους φτιάχνουμε εμείς γιατί θεοί χωρίς πιστούς δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by husband_
> Το μόνο πιο άσχημο πράγμα σε αυτόν το κόσμο από μία αποβολή είναι μία έκτρωση. Στην απόφαση για την οποία μάλλον εγώ είχα το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο.
> 
> 
> υπάρχουν χειρότερα. η αυτοκτονία.


Εχοντας κάνει ένα τόσο τραγικό λάθος στη ζωή μου ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΩ να γίνει ένα δεύτερο. Σημειώνω δε πως παρόλα όσα ακούνε τα αυτιά μου απο την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου μια τέτοια τροπή (προς το παρών και αν δεν γίνει κάτι ώστε να πάμε χειρότερα) το βλέπω ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ απίθανο. Και πιθανό να γίνει πάλι τα μέτρα μου θα τα λάβω και τις αποφάσεις μου θα πάρω. Αλλά ας μην επεκταθούμε. (τουλάχιστον όχι σε αυτό το thread γιατί μια γενική συζήτηση όσον αφορά τα δύο αυτά τραγικά θέματα θα μπορούσε να είναι ενδιαφέρουσα)

----------


## raphsssodos

δεν το είπα για την αγαπημένη σου. απλώς είπα πως υπάρχουν χειρότερα. δεν υπάρχει το ΠΙΟ χειρότερο.

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> δεν το είπα για την αγαπημένη σου. απλώς είπα πως υπάρχουν χειρότερα. δεν υπάρχει το ΠΙΟ χειρότερο.


για μενα ανηκει στην ιδια κατηγορια με την εκτρωση. καμια διαφορα. τροποι να ξεφορτωνομαστε ανεπιθυμητες ζωες

----------


## husband

16 λέξεις και όμως τόσο σκληρές. 
Και όμως οι πράξεις είναι χειρότερες . Πολύ χειρότερες. 
(Αυτό είναι κρύψιμο πίσω από τις λέξεις. *οι πράξεις*. Λες και δεν υπάρχουν αυτοί που κάνουν τις πράξεις.)

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Λες και δεν υπάρχουν αυτοί που κάνουν τις πράξεις.)


...ολοι εδω ειμαστε!

----------


## husband

Πόσοι έχετε σκοτώσει ρε συ ΑΝΙΤΑΚ? Και σε ποιόν θεό να πείς \'έχω σβήσει μια δημιουργία ΣΟΥ, μια άλλη την έχω τρελλάνει και τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ που μου έστειλες φοβάμια πως μπορεί και αυτόν να τον κάνω να υποφέρει?\"
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΝΟΡΜΑΛ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ?????????????
pls (αν θέλετε σεβαστείτε την απαίτησή μου αλλα ΜΗΝ απαντήσετε σε αυτά. Αφήστε με απλώς να υπάρχω και να τα γράφω) ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ plssssss
ΥΓ (κατόπιν EDIT) Φυσικά δεκτές οι όποιες κρίσεις επί των προαναφερομένων ζητημάτων.

----------


## husband

Νέα απορία μου.
Έχω το δικαίωμα να ανοιχτώ σε ένα δύο φίλους (πραγματικούς φίλους ο ένας μας πάντρεψε και βάφτισε τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μας και είναι της απολύτου εμπιστοσύνη ΤΗΣ) και να προσδιορίσω την κατάσταση που περνάει η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου στα μάτια τους όταν η ίδια προφανώς δεν το θέλει και κρύβεται καλά από όλους?
Εν ολίγης για να την βοηθήσω έχω το δικαίωμα να αποκαλύψω ΕΓΩ και όχι αυτή σε δύο τρίτους το τι περνάει? Θα της κάνει καλό να προσπαθήσουν να την βοηθήσουν κάποιοι στους οποίους έχει προσπαθήσει πολύ και έχει καταφέρει πολύ καλά να κρυφτεί?

Αντε καλό ΠΣΚ (για όσους δεν έχουν πάει στρατό ΠαρακευοΣαββατο Κύριακο). Κλαψ και Λυγμ ΠΣΚ πολή δουλειά εδώ και έχω φορτώσει τρεις νταλίκες κόκκορες τελευταία. Πιο ανανεωμένος μαζί σας από Δευτέρα 
Καλά να είστε (και όσοι δεν νιώθετε ότι είστε, να παλεύετε να είστε) Όλοι σας

----------


## Dalia

Αφού η ίδια δεν θέλει να το μάθουν και προσπαθεί να το κρύψει εγώ θα έλεγα να μην τους το πεις.Γιατί μπορεί εσύ να θες να το πεις για να την βοηθήσουν αλλά εκείνη πιθανόν να μην δεχτεί τη βοήθειά τους,αλλιώς πιστεύω θα την είχε ζητήσει και από μόνη της.Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι μπορεί να νευριάσει και μαζί σου που τους το είπες ενώ εκείνη έκανε τόσο κόπο να μην το μάθουν.

----------


## perpatontas..

Βρε husband θα μου σχολιάσεις τα όσα σου γράφω; Μήπως λέω μαλακίες;

----------


## husband

Φίλ*η* Perp
Σόρρυ αν ώρες ώρες μακρυγορώ κάι ώρες ώρες λακωνίζω και σας μπερδεύω αλλά δεν τα πολυσκέφτομαι. Εξ αρχής το τωρώ αυτό στο forum αυτό. Ξεκαθαρίζω τι εννοούσα λοιπόν




> _Originally posted by husband_
> *Τι να πω, ότι και να πω είναι λίγο, όταν βλέπω κάποιος να ασχολείται και να αφιερώνει χρόνο, και να ψάχνει όσο και εγώ για να με βοηθήσει (ποιον εμένα ένα άγνωστο) είναι το λιγότερο συγκινητικό.*
> --------&gt;Αναφερόμουν σε εσένα και τον raphs
> 
> *ΤΗΧ perpatontas (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πρέπει να σου πώ πως περπατώντας εγώ τουλάχιστον σκέφτομαι πιο ξεκάθαρα)
> 
> Απόφαση ελήφθη, over. Γιατρούλη της αγαπημένης μου σου έρχομαι* 
> -------&gt; Απόλυτη συμφωνία με τα όσα έγραψες και λήψη οριστικής και αμετάκλητης απόφασης για δράση

----------


## perpatontas..

ΤΗΝΧ!  :Smile: 

Αν πας γράψε μας αν δεν σε πειράζει τι έγινε..

έδιτ: Ωχ σόρυ τώρα είδα ότι είχες απαντήσει αυτό...διάβασα μόνον τα παρακάτω
έδιτ2: Αυτό το ορθογραφικό μου στο νικ με σκοτώνει και δεν μπορώ και να το αλλάξω. Θα έχει φρικάρει ο ραψ :Smile:

----------


## husband

Συμπληρώνω δε τα εξής 




> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> *---&gt;ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ; εάν το ξέρεις τότε έχεις λύσει το μισό γιατί θα βρείτε πώς να το αντιμετωπίσει.*


Δυστυχώς όχι 




> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> ---&gt;Γιατί δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά; Πριν ήταν καλά; Τι μεσολάβησε; Θα μπορούσε να είναι και κάποιο άλυτο παλιό γεγονός που κάνει την εμφάνιση του τώρα και την αποδυναμώνει.[/b]


Σε αυτό μπορώ να πώ ότι ναι ήταν καλά. Πρίν από την γέννηση του ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ μας και μέχρι πριν από 3-4 χρόνια ήταν καλά. Αλλά υπερεκτίμησε τις δυνάμεις τις ίσως. Ήθελε να τα κάνει όλα τέλεια. Δουλειά, σπίτι, παιδί. Ανέλαβε πολλά και δεν άφηνε τίποτα γιατί ένιωθε ότι μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα. Εγώ το βλέπω ότι η σχέση μας χειροτέρεψε και αυτό την οδήγησε σε σταδιακή αδυναμία. Και πήρε τα efexor με παρακολούθηση από νευρολόγο. Και όταν ένιωσε πάλι δυνατή έκοψε τα efexor και σκεφτόταν για δεύτερο παιδί. Εγώ ήθελα να περιμένουμε λίγο (3-4) μήνες και της εξηγούσα το γιατί. Δεν ήθελα να ξανανιώση άσχημα αλλά ήθελα να είναι εντελώς σίγουρη πως έχει λυθεί το όποιο πρόβλημα έχει. Έλα όμως που ούτε μήνας δεν πέρασε και υποτροπίασε και τώρα είναι ΧΑΛΙΑ σωματικά και ψυχολογικά.

----------


## husband

Τελικά ξακαθάρισέ μου γιατί θα σαλτάρω Male or Female?
ΛΟΛΛΛΛΛ
ΥΓ τώρα όντως την κάνω από το pc γιατί πρέπει το μισό Π και το λοιπό ΣΚ να βγάλω και δουλειά. 
CU με το καλό από Δευτέρα

----------


## perpatontas..

Γυναίκαα είμαι...(μα καλά μοιάζω για άντρας στο γράψιμο μου ;  :Smile: 

Με αυτά που είπες πριν νομίζω πώς δεν ξεκινά από σένα το ζήτημα (βέβαια πότε δεν ξεκινά από τους άλλους απλά θα μπορούσες να εμπλέκεσαι), αλλά ρώτα κι εσύ το γιατρό να δεις τι θα σου πει.

Και είπαμε άνθρωπος είσαι κιεσύ... δεν κάνει κακό να λυγίζεις καμιά φορά...dont worry. ( έτσι το λεω αυτό μην αρπαχτείς  :Smile:

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> έδιτ2: Αυτό το ορθογραφικό μου στο νικ με σκοτώνει και δεν μπορώ και να το αλλάξω. Θα έχει φρικάρει ο ραψ


εννοείται γι\'αυτό και το δικό μου νικ το έχω γράψει ΟΛΟΣΩΣΤΑ.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Πόσοι έχετε σκοτώσει ρε συ ΑΝΙΤΑΚ? Και σε ποιόν θεό να πείς \'έχω σβήσει μια δημιουργία ΣΟΥ, μια άλλη την έχω τρελλάνει και τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ που μου έστειλες φοβάμια πως μπορεί και αυτόν να τον κάνω να υποφέρει?\"
> ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΝΟΡΜΑΛ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ?????????????


ξαναδιάβασε το αυτό. ακόμη δεν ξέρεις γιατί μένεις σε αυτή τη σχέση; ναι, εσύ είσαι ο νορμάλ. εσύ.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Βρε husband θα μου σχολιάσεις τα όσα σου γράφω;* Μήπως λέω μαλακίες*;

----------


## perpatontas..

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> έδιτ2: Αυτό το ορθογραφικό μου στο νικ με σκοτώνει και δεν μπορώ και να το αλλάξω. Θα έχει φρικάρει ο ραψ
> 
> 
> εννοείται γι\'αυτό και το δικό μου νικ το έχω γράψει ΟΛΟΣΩΣΤΑ.


axaxaxaa xxaxax τώρα το πρόσεξα  :Smile: )))))

----------


## perpatontas..

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Βρε husband θα μου σχολιάσεις τα όσα σου γράφω;* Μήπως λέω μαλακίες*;


χεχε αν και δεν σε ξέρω πολύ φανταζόμουν ότι εσύ θα μπορούσες να σχολιάσεις αυτή μου την κουβέντα :Smile:

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> δεν το είπα για την αγαπημένη σου. απλώς είπα πως υπάρχουν χειρότερα. δεν υπάρχει το ΠΙΟ χειρότερο.
> 
> 
> για μενα ανηκει στην ιδια κατηγορια με την εκτρωση. καμια διαφορα. τροποι να ξεφορτωνομαστε ανεπιθυμητες ζωες


είναι το ίδιο να χάνεις μια ζωή που δεν έχεις γνωρίσει παρά μόνο στη φαντασία σου και που έχεις μόνο τις αναμνήσεις της εγκυμοσύνης και το ίδιο να χάνεις έναν άνθρωπο με τον οποίο για ζεις 5-10-15-20+ χρόνια στο ίδιο σπίτι και κουβαλάς τις αναμνήσεις όλων αυτών των χρόνων;

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κι εγώ φανταζόμουν ότι θα το αντιμετώπιζες ως χιούμορ.

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> είναι το ίδιο να *Text* μια ζωή που δεν έχεις γνωρίσει παρά μόνο στη φαντασία σου και που έχεις μόνο τις αναμνήσεις της εγκυμοσύνης και το ίδιο να *Text* έναν άνθρωπο με τον οποίο για ζεις 5-10-15-20+ χρόνια στο ίδιο σπίτι και κουβαλάς τις αναμνήσεις όλων αυτών των χρόνων;


οχι αγορι μου, για σενα δεν ειναι το ιδιο φυσικα. Για τον σκοτωμενο ομως;

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και στο δικό μου χωριό παίζαμε μακριά γαιδάρα (βλ τσανταλίνα μανταλίνα) αλλά τόσο σας έχει λείψει?!!!!!!λολ!!!!!!!

----------


## husband

Και για να μην ξεφεύγω 



> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Αφού η ίδια δεν θέλει να το μάθουν και προσπαθεί να το κρύψει εγώ θα έλεγα να μην τους το πεις.Γιατί μπορεί εσύ να θες να το πεις για να την βοηθήσουν αλλά εκείνη πιθανόν να μην δεχτεί τη βοήθειά τους,αλλιώς πιστεύω θα την είχε ζητήσει και από μόνη της.Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι μπορεί να νευριάσει και μαζί σου που τους το είπες ενώ εκείνη έκανε τόσο κόπο να μην το μάθουν.


Και εγώ έτσι το βλέπω αλλά λέω μπας και κάνω λάθος. 1-0 υπέρ αναμένω για την τελική καταμέτρηση

----------


## perpatontas..

Α μαζεύεις απόψεις; αν θέλεις μπες στο τσατ.

----------


## husband

Θεσαλονικιά φίλη συγχώρα με καταρχήν αλλά με τα προσωπικά μυνήματα (λόγω συνθηκων) δεν τα πάω καλά στο γράψιμο. (στο διάβασμα ευπρόσδεκτο οτιδήποτε) 
Ανασύρω από τα αρχικά μου post



> _Originally posted by husband_
> 01:50 Από τους αγαπημένους μου U2
> \"....U say u want your story to remain untold.......when all i want is u...\"
> 
> Το ξέρετε το ανέκδοτο με τους ψυχολόγους? Δεν είναι άσχετο γιαυτό το παραθέτω. Ερ. Πόσοι λοιπόν ψυχολόγοι χρειάζονται για να αλλάξουν μία λάμπα?
> Απ. Ένας, αρκεί να θέλει και η λάμπα να αλλάξει.


Πάντως ναι το θέλω το τηλ και βολεύει 
THX για την ειλικρίνεια και όχι δεν θα βαρεθώ και δεν θα σταματήσω να νιώθω και να εκφράζω την ευγνωμοσύνη μου προς κάθε ένα από εσάς.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> οχι αγορι μου, για σενα δεν ειναι το ιδιο φυσικα. Για τον σκοτωμενο ομως;


για τον σκοτωμένο ναι, είναι το ίδιο. άλλωστε οι φόνοι που γίνονται κατά συνείδηση γι\'αυτόν τον λόγο γίνονται. δεν παύει όμως να έχουν ειδοποιές διαφορές.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Έχω το δικαίωμα να ανοιχτώ σε ένα δύο φίλους (πραγματικούς φίλους ο ένας μας πάντρεψε και βάφτισε τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μας και είναι της απολύτου εμπιστοσύνη ΤΗΣ) και να προσδιορίσω την κατάσταση που περνάει η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου στα μάτια τους όταν η ίδια προφανώς δεν το θέλει και κρύβεται καλά από όλους?


προφανώς. ποιος θα επωφεληθεί από αυτό όμως;

----------


## Sofia

Συγγνώμη husband, 

αλλά με ποιο δικαίωμα θα τους μιλήσεις, από τη στιγμή που η ίδια δεν θέλει? Τί κι αν είναι πρόσωπα της απόλυτης εμπιστοσύνης της? Η γυναίκα σου θα κρίνει σε ποιον θα μιλήσει και πότε! Αυτή έχει την ευθύνη! Και μην την αντιμετωπίζεις σαν μικρό παιδί, δε νομίζω να βοηθάει κανέναν αυτό. Ούτε εσένα, μα ούτε και την ίδια....

Φιλικά, κάποιες σκέψεις

----------


## husband

Παρόλο που δεν έχω χρόνο και ειδικά αυτό το ΣΚ (όσοι ασχολούνται με εταιρείες ξέρουν) και θέλει χρόνο να σκεφτώ και να γράφω,δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ και θέλω να σας ρωτήσω και το παρακάτω. Όσοι έχετε χρόνο και γνωρίζετε το θέμα μου για πείτε μου λοιπόν (ή αλλιώς εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα)
Να της στείλω στο ρημαδοmessenger ένα λινκ με γενικά αυτό το site και ειδικά αυτό το thread μπας και καταλάβει τίποτα περισσότερο από την θλίψη της, από τους πόνους της και το \"σε κατηγορώ ρε husband\"

Υγ1 όποιος θέλει να γράψει μην σκεφτεί να διστάσει. 
ΥΓ2 είστε όλοι υπέροχοι. Μην το ξεχνάτε ΠΟΤΕ

----------


## anitak

για πες μου κατι, παληκαρι μου, γιατι δε μπορω να τα διαβαζω ολα απο την αρχη: σου ζητησε καποια στιγμη διαζυγιο κι εσυ πώς αντέδρασες;;

----------


## Dalia

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι (sorry αν το έχεις ήδη αναφέρει πιο πριν).Εχεις πει στη γυναίκα σου ότι μπαίνεις σε αυτό το site και ζητάς συμβουλές για να την βοηθήσεις?

----------


## husband

Anitak η απάντηση σε μικρή εκδοχή (στην μεγάλη εκδοχή είναι στην πρώτη σελιδα νωμίζω του thread) είναι ναι μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο και της είπα εγώ δεν σου δίνω. Αν θές τράβα σε δικηγόρους και θα βγάλουμε άκρη. Με τα λόγια δεν σου δίνω διαζύγιο. Με τους δικηγόρους θα σου δώσω. Και το παιδί δεν θα το βάλω μπροστά για πρόβλημα. Αλλά εγώ σε αγαπάω και σου λέω ΟΧΙ.

----------


## husband

Dalia αυτό με τα μακριά thread το καταλαβαίνω και δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγνώμη. Πάντως της έχω πεί ότι μπαίνω στο νετ και ψάχνω. Οχι ότι μπαίνω σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο site.

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Anitak η απάντηση σε μικρή εκδοχή (στην μεγάλη εκδοχή είναι στην πρώτη σελιδα νωμίζω του thread) είναι ναι μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο και της είπα εγώ δεν σου δίνω. Αν θές τράβα σε δικηγόρους και θα βγάλουμε άκρη. Με τα λόγια δεν σου δίνω διαζύγιο. Με τους δικηγόρους θα σου δώσω. Και το παιδί δεν θα το βάλω μπροστά για πρόβλημα. Αλλά εγώ σε αγαπάω και σου λέω ΟΧΙ.



πανεμορφα!
πηγαινε εσυ πρωτα σε ψυχολογο να γιατρευσεις την ....υπερβολικη σου αγάπη, και προσεχε μη σου γινει καλα γιατι θα σε σφαξει. ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΑΜΗΣΕΣ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ;;;;

----------


## husband

Παράθεση από τις αρχικές σελίδες Ανιτακ



> _Originally posted by husband_
> όπως έλεγε και το έργο...
> Goooooooooooooood morning Vietnam.
> .........Το σίγουρο είναι ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν παριατούμαι εύκολα. Και ας μου ζήτηση η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ να χωρίσουμε πριν από 3 μήνες. Μπορεί να πόνεσα. Τι μπορεί. Με τσάκισε. Ήταν και κάτι prive chat σε άλλο site με θέμα πως θέλει να ξεφύγει από όλα και να πάει να ζήσει με τον άλλον.....Ηταν και κάτι η επανάληψη των ίδιων γεγονότων. Γονάτισα. Αλλά δεν παραιτούμε. (έτσι για να θημηθώ και ένα τραγουδί \"είμαι ακόμα εδώ.\") Αλλά εξαρχής πίστευα ότι η επικοινωνία έστω και ηλετρκονική έστω και με αγνώστους δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει από τον έλεγχο της πραγματικότητας. Ομως η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ είχε ξεφύγει. Το έβλεπα και την άφηνα να αντιδρά όπως η ίδια νόμιζε. ............
> ..............
> Εγραψα πιο πάνω και λες και ήθελα να το προσπεράσω πως μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο. Ναι θα ήθελα να μην είχε συμβεί. Οπως και θα ήθελα να μην είχαμε αποξενωθεί. Οπως και θα ήθελα να μην αμφιβάλλει η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ για μένα ακριβώς γιατί είχαμε αποξενωθεί τόσο. Αλλά άλλαξα. Εγινα πιο ανοικτός. Πιο ανοικτός να λέμε βέβαια. Γιατί πως να ανοιχτώ απέναντί της. Πως να της πω πόσο στεναχωριέμαι. Πως να δείξω ότι και εγώ λυγίζω. Για δευτερόλεπτα μεν αλλά λυγίζω. Πως να ανοιχτώ? Εστω όμως και έτσι θα την δώ στεναχωρημένη? Θα καθίσω δίπλα της και θα πω καμμιά βλακεία έστω για να ξεχαστεί. Θα την δώ καλλίτερα? Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω όλο το καλό που μπορώ και εγώ να συγκεντρώσω. Όμως αρκούν αυτά? Ή κινούμαι σε λάθος δρόμο? Πως να την βοηθήσω ουσιαστικά να ξεπεράσει το άγχος της? Εδώ ούτε στο γιατρό για το πόδι της δεν θέλει να πάει. ..........

----------


## Dalia

Πρότεινέ της να μπει και σε αυτό το site,αφού μπαίνει και σε άλλο φόρουμ όπως είπες και μιλάει για τα ψυχολογικά της.Πες της ότι εδώ θα την καταλάβουμε σίγουρα γιατί είμαστε πολλοί που έχουμε κατάθλιψη.Αλλωστε εδώ ανώνυμα γράφουμε,ελπίζω να μην το πάρει στραβά που έγραψες εσύ για το πρόβλημά της.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Και εγώ αφού την άλλη μέρα έκλαψα. Αφού έσπασα. Ρέταρα. Αλλά είχα δύναμη. Αφού μίλησα με ένα φίλο. Αφού συνήλθα, της είπα ΟΧΙ. Διαζύγιο δεν σου δίνω. Δεν θέλω να φύγεις. Αν θέλεις εσύ κάνε ότι νομίζεις. Δεν μπορώ να σε εμποδίσω. Ούτε εμπόδιο θα βάλω το παιδί μας. Αλλά εγώ είπα ΟΧΙ. Τα θέλω όλα. Την ζωή μας. Την ωραία ζωή μας. Τις χαρές μας. Την επικοινωνία μας. Τον έρωτά μας. Κα αυτόν τον άλλο θέλω να σταματήσεις να του μιλάς. Και σε λίγες μέρες φαινόταν πως την κέρδιζα πίσω. Βήμα βήμα. Εκατοστό εκατοστό. Μόνο με συναίσθημα. Χωρίς λογική. Χωρίς τον πόνο που έκρυβα. Και ας διάβαζα ΟΤΙ ΜΑ ΟΤΙ εξακολουθούσε να του γράφει καθημερινά. Την κέρδιζα πίσω. Αλλά ήξερα ακριβώς πως ένιωθε. Τα διάβαζα από αυτά που έγραφε σε ΑΥΤΟΝ. Και πηγαίναμε καλλίτερα κάπως. Σιγά σιγά όμως και με πισωγυρίσματα. Η εμπιστοσύνη της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΜΟΥ σε μένα είχε χαθεί από την αποξένωση. Η δικιά μου εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτήν?? ʼστο. Μόνο εγώ ξέρω πως το βλέπω. Δεν μπορώ εύκολα να το περιγράψω. To πρωί εξακολουθούσε να γράφει σε αυτόν και τα βράδια μου έλεγε πόσο κουρασμένη ήταν. Και εγώ έκανα υπομονή. Και περίμενα να ξυπνήσει. Και την τσιγκλούσα να ξυπνήσει.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by husband_
> Anitak η απάντηση σε μικρή εκδοχή (στην μεγάλη εκδοχή είναι στην πρώτη σελιδα νωμίζω του thread) είναι ναι μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο και της είπα εγώ δεν σου δίνω. Αν θές τράβα σε δικηγόρους και θα βγάλουμε άκρη. Με τα λόγια δεν σου δίνω διαζύγιο. Με τους δικηγόρους θα σου δώσω. Και το παιδί δεν θα το βάλω μπροστά για πρόβλημα. Αλλά εγώ σε αγαπάω και σου λέω ΟΧΙ.
> 
> 
> ...


Αν θές εξήγησε αν όχι μην το κάνεις πάντως δεν σε κατάλαβα

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



μου θυμιζει πολυ τη δικη μου ιστορια με τον πρωην συζυγο. Οι διαφορές είναι στο ότι ο δικος μου ενεπλεξε και τους γονεις μου στο να με κρατησει κοντα του και οτι ο ανθρωπος που αγαπουσα και τον ειχα γνωρισει διαδικτυακα, δε με εγκατελειψε ποτε και με αγαπησε με ολη του τη δυναμη. Τώρα που ολα κοντευουν να τελειωσουν -η καταθλιψη εχει τελειωσει πολυ καιρο!- δεν ειμαι μαζι με τον ανθρωπο που με στηριξε, για αλλους λογους. Όμως φοβαμαι πως αν με εγκατελειπε τοτε, τη στιγμη που δενμπορουσα μονη μου να ξεφυγω από τα πνιγερα διχτυα του \"αγαπημενου\" μου κτητικου καραεγωιστη συζυγου, τώρα πιθανως να ημουν σε ψυχιατρους, και νευρολογους, και χαπακια, κλπ, κλπ,.... Α! και στη λυκισια αγκαλια του φυσικα.

----------


## husband

Anitak χωρίς να θέλω να φανεί ότι έχω μία διαμάχη μαζί σου 
αλλά αν θέλεις πές μου από πού έβγαλες κάποιο συμπέρασμα ότι η δική ΜΟΥ (και όχι του πρώην συζύγου σου) αγκαλιά είναι λυκίσια και άρα είμαστε ίδιοι. Ναι αγκαλιά είναι η δική ΜΟΥ και θέλει να την κρατήσει. Αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι η κάθε αγκαλιά. Αν ανοίγει ικαι κλείνει και ξαναανοίγει είναι πόρτα. 
Να στο πώ αλλιώς είναι δυνατόν να πείς ότι επειδή αγαπάς το παιδί σου (και μην πείς άλλο το παιδί άλλο ο/η σύζυγος) θα το διώξεις, θα του πείς εσύ φύγε. Αλλο αν αυτό το έχει πάρει απόφαση και έρθει μια μέρα και σου πεί. Δεν σε θέλω για μάνα μου και δεν θέλω να σε ξαναδώ και φεύγω. Τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να πείς είναι παιδί μου εγώ σε αγαπάω και δεν σε διώχνω και θα είμαι εδώ. Αλλά αν θές, αν το πήρες απόφαση, φύγε.

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Anitak χωρίς να θέλω να φανεί ότι έχω μία διαμάχη μαζί σου 
> αλλά αν θέλεις πές μου από πού έβγαλες κάποιο συμπέρασμα ότι η δική ΜΟΥ (και όχι του πρώην συζύγου σου) αγκαλιά είναι λυκίσια και άρα είμαστε ίδιοι. Ναι αγκαλιά είναι η δική ΜΟΥ και θέλει να την κρατήσει. Αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι η κάθε αγκαλιά. Αν ανοίγει ικαι κλείνει και ξαναανοίγει είναι πόρτα. 
> Να στο πώ αλλιώς είναι δυνατόν να πείς ότι επειδή αγαπάς το παιδί σου (και μην πείς άλλο το παιδί άλλο ο/η σύζυγος) θα το διώξεις, θα του πείς εσύ φύγε. Αλλο αν αυτό το έχει πάρει απόφαση και έρθει μια μέρα και σου πεί. Δεν σε θέλω για μάνα μου και δεν θέλω να σε ξαναδώ και φεύγω. Τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να πείς είναι παιδί μου εγώ σε αγαπάω και δεν σε διώχνω και θα είμαι εδώ. Αλλά αν θές, αν το πήρες απόφαση, φύγε.


προφανως με χτυπαει στα δικα μου βιωματα και ειναι πιθανο και εξισωνω καταστασεις. Μα δε βλεπω πως αυτό, \"εγώ σε αγαπάω και δεν σε διώχνω και θα είμαι εδώ. Αλλά αν θές, αν το πήρες απόφαση, φύγε\" συναδει με το \"ΟΧΙ. δε σου δινω διαζυγιο, πηγαινε σε δικηγορο\". [και μη μου πεις οτι δεν ξερεις οτι της προτεινεις να ξεκινησει διαδικασια κατ αντιδικιαν. ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο;;

----------


## husband

Και για να θυμηθώ την Αλεξίου παρόλο που δεν ξέρω τα ακριβή λόγια έτσι τα έχω στον εγκέφαλό μου
*\"Έλα κύμα και βοριά και πάρε με, και μες την αγκαλιά του πάλι βάλε με.
Και αν αυτός με απαρνηθεί ναυάγιο άσε με.\"*

Ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην προσπαθώ για το πρώτο

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> προφανως με χτυπαει στα δικα μου βιωματα και ειναι πιθανο και εξισωνω καταστασεις. Μα δε βλεπω πως αυτό, \"εγώ σε αγαπάω και δεν σε διώχνω και θα είμαι εδώ. Αλλά αν θές, αν το πήρες απόφαση, φύγε\" συναδει με το \"ΟΧΙ. δε σου δινω διαζυγιο, πηγαινε σε δικηγορο\". [και μη μου πεις οτι δεν ξερεις οτι της προτεινεις να ξεκινησει διαδικασια κατ αντιδικιαν. ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο;;


΄
Ακριβώς το αντίθετο με το αντιδικία.
Εκείνη την ώρα της υπέγραψα λευκή κόλλα και της λέω τράβα την σε δικηγόρο. Μόνο το παιδί μου μη με στερήσεις

----------


## raphsssodos

ανίτακ (ή κατίνα; :Big Grin: ) προσπερνάς κάτι ουσιώδες. ο άνθρωπος που σε αγάπησε διαδικτυακά δεν υπάρχει για τη σύζυγο του χάσμπαντ.

----------


## anitak

και να σου πω και κατι αλλο που μου θυμιζει τον αντρα μου. Κι εκεινος εκανε θεορατη προσπαθεια, τάχα να αλλαξει τα κακως κειμενα και να ξαναφτιαξουμε τη σχεση μας. Με αντιμετωπιζε κι εκεινος λες κι εγω ειχα το προβλημα, πως ημουν καταθλιπτικη και λιγο ειχε να κανει με αυτον. Για μενα η επιμονη του αφου εκδηλωσα την επιθυμια μου να χωρισουμε δεν ηταν παρα μια απιστευτη αμυνα του εγωισμου του, αφου αδυνατουσε να παραδεχτει οτι τα ειχε σκατωσει τοσο πολυ [τα ιδια: αποξενωση, βολεμα, αδιαφορια] ώστε ουτε με σφαιρες δε γυριζα πισω. 
Ξερεις πως θα αποδεικνυε οτι με αγαπα; θα μου λεγε: ο μαλακας, σε εχασα. σου αξιζει το καλυτερο, πηγαινε να το βρεις με την ευλογια μου και την υποστηριξη μου.

----------


## husband

Ακριβώς ραψ. Ακριβώς . Ήταν κάποιος με μόνη διάθεση για παιχνίδι.
Ο μόνος δικτυακός που την αγάπησε (υπερβολικά θές? μπορεί αλλά δεν το βλέπω για κακό) ήμουν ΕΓΩ

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> ανίτακ (ή κατίνα;) προσπερνάς κάτι ουσιώδες. ο άνθρωπος που σε αγάπησε διαδικτυακά δεν υπάρχει για τη σύζυγο του χάσμπαντ.


δεν το προσπερασα ρε!

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Παρόλο που δεν έχω χρόνο και ειδικά αυτό το ΣΚ (όσοι ασχολούνται με εταιρείες ξέρουν) και θέλει χρόνο να σκεφτώ και να γράφω,δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ και θέλω να σας ρωτήσω και το παρακάτω. Όσοι έχετε χρόνο και γνωρίζετε το θέμα μου για πείτε μου λοιπόν (ή αλλιώς εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα)
> Να της στείλω στο ρημαδοmessenger ένα λινκ με γενικά αυτό το site και ειδικά αυτό το thread μπας και καταλάβει τίποτα περισσότερο από την θλίψη της, από τους πόνους της και το \"σε κατηγορώ ρε husband\"


αυτό είναι ένα χαρτί που μπορείς να παίξεις όταν έχεις καθαρό μυαλό για τα ανέμεικτα συναισθήματα εκείνης της στιγμής. αν το παίξεις έτσι, απλά για να το παίξεις, δεν θα πιάσει. θα είναι οριακή η στιγμή που θα είναι επί τάπητος το θρεντ αυτό.

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> προφανως με χτυπαει στα δικα μου βιωματα και ειναι πιθανο και εξισωνω καταστασεις. Μα δε βλεπω πως αυτό, \"εγώ σε αγαπάω και δεν σε διώχνω και θα είμαι εδώ. Αλλά αν θές, αν το πήρες απόφαση, φύγε\" συναδει με το \"ΟΧΙ. δε σου δινω διαζυγιο, πηγαινε σε δικηγορο\". [και μη μου πεις οτι δεν ξερεις οτι της προτεινεις να ξεκινησει διαδικασια κατ αντιδικιαν. ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο;;
> 
> ...


ειδες; εδω σε εξομοιωσα με τον δικο μου. σορυ..

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Ακριβώς ραψ. Ακριβώς . Ήταν κάποιος με μόνη διάθεση για παιχνίδι.
> Ο μόνος δικτυακός που την αγάπησε (υπερβολικά θές? μπορεί αλλά δεν το βλέπω για κακό) ήμουν ΕΓΩ


εσύ προσπερνάς ότι είχες διαβάσει το cyber sex με έναν άγνωστο, είδες απελευθερωμένη τη γυναίκα σου και έπαιξες επί του ασφαλούς. με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που λες, δεν ισχύει.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> και να σου πω και κατι αλλο που μου θυμιζει τον αντρα μου. Κι εκεινος εκανε θεορατη προσπαθεια, τάχα να αλλαξει τα κακως κειμενα και να ξαναφτιαξουμε τη σχεση μας. Με αντιμετωπιζε κι εκεινος λες κι εγω ειχα το προβλημα, πως ημουν καταθλιπτικη και λιγο ειχε να κανει με αυτον. *Για μενα* η επιμονη του αφου εκδηλωσα την επιθυμια μου να χωρισουμε δεν ηταν παρα μια απιστευτη αμυνα του εγωισμου του, αφου αδυνατουσε να παραδεχτει οτι τα ειχε σκατωσει τοσο πολυ [τα ιδια: αποξενωση, βολεμα, αδιαφορια] ώστε ουτε με σφαιρες δε γυριζα πισω. 
> *------&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Αλλά για σκέψου αν δεν ήταν όντως έτσι?
> Και εγώ πάντως (και πρέπει ήδη να το έχεις καταλάβει) το έχω παραδεχτεί πόσο τα έχω σκατώσει ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ και ΑΥΤΗ*
> 
> Ξερεις πως θα αποδεικνυε οτι με αγαπα; θα μου λεγε: ο μαλακας, σε εχασα. σου αξιζει το καλυτερο, πηγαινε να το βρεις με την ευλογια μου και την υποστηριξη μου. 
> ---&gt;*χμμ τώρα το λές αυτό. Τότε θα έλεγες βρε πόσο μ....ς είναι δες με διώχνει*

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> ανίτακ (ή κατίνα;) προσπερνάς κάτι ουσιώδες. ο άνθρωπος που σε αγάπησε διαδικτυακά δεν υπάρχει για τη σύζυγο του χάσμπαντ.
> 
> 
> δεν το προσπερασα ρε!


κι όμως! αντιστρέφει τελείως τις πιθανότητες το γεγονός αυτό. εσύ είχες κλινικά συμπτώματα κατάθλιψης;

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by husband_
> Ακριβώς ραψ. Ακριβώς . Ήταν κάποιος με μόνη διάθεση για παιχνίδι.
> Ο μόνος δικτυακός που την αγάπησε (υπερβολικά θές? μπορεί αλλά δεν το βλέπω για κακό) ήμουν ΕΓΩ
> 
> ...


Αν κάποις κατάλαβε ότι το έκανα για να ΠΑΙΞΩ εντελώς λάθος κατάλαβε. Και για ποιά ασφάλεια μιλάμε? Αυτό που έκανα ήταν να της δείξω με τρόπο που μπορούσε να δεχτεί ποιός είναι ο husband της. Και δεν της είπα τίποτα παραπάνω ή παρακάτω από ότι της έλεγα face to face. Μόνο που όταν με έβλεπε με απέριπτε και όταν δεν με έβλεπε με αγάπησε
Το αντιγράφω λοιπόν γιατί ισχύει στο ακέραιο. 
Ο μόνος δικτυακός που την αγάπησε (υπερβολικά θές? μπορεί αλλά δεν το βλέπω για κακό) ήμουν ΕΓΩ

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by husband_
> ............
> Να της στείλω στο ρημαδοmessenger ένα λινκ με γενικά αυτό το site και ειδικά αυτό το thread μπας και καταλάβει τίποτα περισσότερο από την θλίψη της, από τους πόνους της και το \"σε κατηγορώ ρε husband\"
> 
> ...


Ναι όριακό αλλά από ότι έχεις διαβάσει δεν είμαστε σε πολύ λεπτά όρια ήδη?

Dalia επίσης thx για την απάντηση αλλά πόσο λεπτό είναι το θέμα δες. Ήδη εσείς ξέρετε την μία μόνο πλευρά. Και ότι γράφετε το γράφετε χωρίς να ξέρετε τι ΝΙΩΘΕΙ και τι πιστεύει η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. Είστε ήδη προκατειλήμένοι.

ΥΓ γιαυτό είπα εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα

----------


## raphsssodos

μη στέκεσαι στο ρήμα, είναι μεταφορική η φράση. προσπερνώ το σάιμπερ. η απόρριψη στο ρίαλ γούορντ δεν σου λέει τίποτα;

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Ναι όριακό αλλά από ότι έχεις διαβάσει δεν είμαστε σε πολύ λεπτά όρια ήδη?


μπορεί αλλά είσαι διατεθειμένος να το φτάσεις μέχρι τέρμα;

----------


## husband

Εκ του ασφαλούς απόριψη έτσι (τη υπογεγραμμένη τη λευκή την κόλλα ποτέ δε την πήγε σε δικηγόρο)
Και ναι μου λέει η απόριψη πολλά για τα αισθήματά της. Αλλά επίσης μου λένε πολλά και οι (ελάχιστες? λίγες? όσες μπορεί?) στιγμές που μου λέει \"Σ\'ΑΓΑΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΝΕ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ\"

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> μπορεί αλλά είσαι διατεθειμένος να το φτάσεις μέχρι τέρμα;


Ανωτέρο περιγραφή με την οποία ταυτίζομαι πλήρως



> _Originally posted by husband_
> .....\"Έλα κύμα και βοριά και πάρε με, και μες την αγκαλιά του πάλι βάλε με.
> *Και αν αυτός με απαρνηθεί ναυάγιο άσε με.\"*.....

----------


## raphsssodos

γι\'αυτήν ή για σένα είναι αυτό;

υγ: δεν είσαι διατεθειμένος να το φτάσεις μέχρι τέρμα. είσαι πεπεισμένος πως το τέρμα είναι ΜΟΝΟ να την κάνεις( :Wink:  καλά.

----------


## husband

Όταν λέω ότι ταυτίζομαι πλήρως εννοώ και εξηγώ
Τα σκατώσαΜΕ (εντάξει ΑΝΙΤΑΚ?) και βρέθηκα έξω από την αγκαλιά της. Και μέχρι και το κύμα και τον βοριά θα χρησιμοποιήσω για να μπώ ΠΑΛΙ στην αγκαλιά της. Αλλά αν αυτΗ (εντάξη η Αλεξίου αυτός έλεγε) με απαρνηθεί ε *τότε μόνο* άσε με ναυάγιο. και θα την βρώ την άκρη από εκεί. Μέχρι και ο τιτανικός θα σηκωθεί εγώ δεν θα σηκωθώ?

Και ναι θέλω να κάνω ότι μπορώ ΚΑΙ για να γίνει καλά (καλίτερα ίσως θα έπρεπε να πώ) από την κατάθλιψη που την ταλαιπωρεί

ΥΓ (κατόπιν edit) Τελικά και τα δύο μαζί πρέπει να γίνουν και ο γιατρούλης της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΜΟΥ μπορεί να την χάσει την μπάλα άμα μας δεχτεί και τους δύο μαζί αλλά εμείς ΘΑ ΤΗ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ. Α ρε γιατρούλη τι έχεις να ακούσεις απο μένα (όλα τα ενοχικά και τα κατωτερικά και τα εγωιστικά και τα υπερβολικά αγαπης μου (ΕΝΤΑΞΗ ΑΝΙΤΑΚ?) που θα βγείς ζάμπλουτος με τις συνεδρίες που χρειάζονται).

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τι εννοεις;
ναι, ειχα. Μαλιστα η ψυχοθεραπευτρια που επισκεφτηκα 1 φορα, σε περιοδο που ημουν αρκετα καλά συμφωνα με τα δικα μου κριτηρια [για τον εαυτο μου υποστηριζω απολυτα οτι ειμαι υγιης], μου ειχε πει \"δε βλεπεις οτι εχεις παθει καταθλιψη; φτανει να σε δει κανεις.\" !!!!
μαλιστα, πριν γνωρισω τον αληθινο διαδικτυακο μου συντροφο, ειχα αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες με εικονικους. Τωρα θα μου πεις ισως δεν εφταιγε απολυτα ο συζυγος για το οτι ειχα καταντησει ενα παθητικο φυτο και περιμενα για σωτηρες. Αλλά τον βολευε, εντουτοις...

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anitak_
> και να σου πω και κατι αλλο που μου θυμιζει τον αντρα μου. Κι εκεινος εκανε θεορατη προσπαθεια, τάχα να αλλαξει τα κακως κειμενα και να ξαναφτιαξουμε τη σχεση μας. Με αντιμετωπιζε κι εκεινος λες κι εγω ειχα το προβλημα, πως ημουν καταθλιπτικη και λιγο ειχε να κανει με αυτον. *Για μενα* η επιμονη του αφου εκδηλωσα την επιθυμια μου να χωρισουμε δεν ηταν παρα μια απιστευτη αμυνα του εγωισμου του, αφου αδυνατουσε να παραδεχτει οτι τα ειχε σκατωσει τοσο πολυ [τα ιδια: αποξενωση, βολεμα, αδιαφορια] ώστε ουτε με σφαιρες δε γυριζα πισω. 
> *------&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Αλλά για σκέψου αν δεν ήταν όντως έτσι?
> Και εγώ πάντως (και πρέπει ήδη να το έχεις καταλάβει) το έχω παραδεχτεί πόσο τα έχω σκατώσει ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ και ΑΥΤΗ*
> ...


α, καλα μην το ψαχνεις.. δυστυχως οταν εφτασα εγω να αποφασισω το χωρισμο, ο αλλος ειχε μεταλλαχθει στα ματια μου σε μια μαυρη τρυπα που με κηνυγαει να με καταπιει. ετρεχα να μη με πιασει! δεν ηθελα ουτε να τον διωξω ουτε να με διωξει. νομιζω οτι 2 ανθρωποι που εφτασαν να κανουν παιδια μαζι, θα μπορουσαν απλα να σεβαστουν τον αερα του αλλου χωρις απειλες για εγκαταλειψη ουτε κτητικοτητες. Δλδ, σε ερωτικο/προσωπικο επιπεδο τα σκατωσαμε, μπορουμε ωστοσο να μεινουμε υπευθυνα ταγμενοι στις υποχρεωσεις που αναλαβαμε μαζι: να θελω το καλο σου, να σου φερομαι ισοτιμα, να μην αποσυρομαι απο κοινες ευθυνες, να μη σε προσβαλλω ή εκθετω κλπ κλπ..

----------


## husband

Ανιτακ, αν θές δε με λες κάτι έτσι για να καταλάβω βρέ,
Γιατί κατηγόρησες τον πρώην άντρα σου τόσο πολύ? Εννοώ τι έκανες ΕΣΥ και αυτός δεν εννοούσε να καταλάβει ή να κάνει και αυτός? Τι ήταν αυτό που στην αποξένωση, στην φάση \"κοιτά την πάρτη μου\" έκανε αυτός τόσο πολύ και εσύ καθόλου και έφτασες στο ούτε με σφαίρες δεν έχει πίσω?

ΥΓ εκτός αν μιλάμε για πιό τραγικές καταστάσεις και δεν θές να επεκταθείς

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Εκ του ασφαλούς απόριψη έτσι (τη υπογεγραμμένη τη λευκή την κόλλα ποτέ δε την πήγε σε δικηγόρο)
> Και ναι μου λέει η απόριψη πολλά για τα αισθήματά της. Αλλά επίσης μου λένε πολλά και οι (ελάχιστες? λίγες? όσες μπορεί?) στιγμές που μου λέει \"Σ\'ΑΓΑΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΝΕ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ\"



εχεις ελεγξει σε πιο βαθμο ειναι εξαρτημενη απο σενα; προσπαθεις να της το κοψεις αυτο;

----------


## husband

Αν εννοείς αυτό λεφτά δικά της βγάζει (με το τσουβάλι)
Αν εννοείς σε ποιό βαθμό μπορεί να πεί σηκώνομαι και φεύγω ΤΩΡΑ. ΧΜΜΜ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο. Σκέφτεται και τους γονείς της (επαρχία είμαστε μή ξεχνάς) σκέφτεται και τους γύρω γύρω.
Πάντως ναι και αυτό το προσπάθησα να της το ξεκόψω. Δηλαδή δεν της έχω τονίσει εγώ αυτά. Το αντίθετο. Όταν μου τα ανέφερε αυτά σαν προβλήματά της που δεν με \"σουτάρει να υσηχάσει\" ότι αυτά είναι μόνο για τους πρώτους μήνες και δεν είναι στοιχεία που πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψιν της.
Ε, καλά μιλάμε απορώ που τα γράφω αλλά δεν κρύβω τίποτα, και χώρια ζωές της πρότεινα (για να μείνουν μόνο τα προσχήματα) αλλά δεν τα έκανε πράξη ποτέ.

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Ανιτακ, αν θές δε με λες κάτι έτσι για να καταλάβω βρέ,
> Γιατί κατηγόρησες τον πρώην άντρα σου τόσο πολύ? Εννοώ τι έκανες ΕΣΥ και αυτός δεν εννοούσε να καταλάβει ή να κάνει και αυτός? Τι ήταν αυτό που στην αποξένωση, στην φάση \"κοιτά την πάρτη μου\" έκανε αυτός τόσο πολύ και εσύ καθόλου και έφτασες στο ούτε με σφαίρες δεν έχει πίσω?
> 
> ΥΓ εκτός αν μιλάμε για πιό τραγικές καταστάσεις και δεν θές να επεκταθείς


... ποσο συνοπτικα να το πω;
ειμαστε αρκετα αταιριαστοι, τα ειχαμε απο οταν ημουν 16 και παντρευτηκα στα 18. για να κανω τη μλκ τοτε μου ειχε πουλησει πολυ παραμυθι για το πως βλεπει τη ζωη. στην πορεια ολα ξεφουσκωσαν, αναπτυχθηκε ενας απαισιος ανταγωνισμος και στα 8 χρονια γαμου ημουν διπλα σε εναν ανθρωπο που: με ειχε περιορισει εντελως στο σπιτι, ειχε το θρασος να με μαλωνει σα να ημουν εφηβη οταν εκανα κατι που απλα δε γουσταρε, εκμεταλλευτοταν την κοινωνικη καταξιωση της πατρικης μου οικογενειας για να καλυψει δικα του κομπλεξ, με μειωνε σε βαθμο που να μη θεωρουμαι ικανη ουτε να ψωνισω για το ψυγειο μου, αδιαφορουσε εντελως για τη μεγαλυτερη απογοητευση που ειχα λαβει στη ζωη μου σε σχεση με τα επαγγελματικά μου, έβλεπε από μενα μονο ενα κομματι νοστιμο κρεας που απαγορευεται να του στερησω.
Στα δικα μου ματια αυτα, που δεν ξερω αν ηταν τελικα υπερβολες, μα με ειδα ποσο ηξερα να εκτιμησω και να ευγνωμονησω άλλους ανθρωπους που με αγαπησαν αργοτερα.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> ......... νομιζω οτι 2 ανθρωποι που εφτασαν να κανουν παιδια μαζι, θα μπορουσαν απλα να σεβαστουν τον αερα του αλλου χωρις απειλες για εγκαταλειψη ουτε κτητικοτητες. Δλδ, σε ερωτικο/προσωπικο επιπεδο τα σκατωσαμε, μπορουμε ωστοσο να μεινουμε υπευθυνα ταγμενοι στις υποχρεωσεις που αναλαβαμε μαζι: να θελω το καλο σου, να σου φερομαι ισοτιμα, να μην αποσυρομαι απο κοινες ευθυνες, να μη σε προσβαλλω ή εκθετω κλπ κλπ..


Αυτό είναι το χώρια ζωές που γράφω πιό πάνω. Τη συναισθηματική και ψυχική σου κατάσταση μόνη σου και μόνος μου. Τη ζωή σου και τη ζωή μου. 
Όχι ότι αυτό το πρότεινα ΈΓΩ. Αλλά μέχρι και αυτήν την διέξοδο της έδεινα. 
Δεν τη δέχτηκε ποτέ. Ή μαζί ή χώρια.
Και αν θες μόνο έτσι γίνεται. Τουλάχιστον αυτό θα έκανα εγώ αν φτάναμε ποτέ στον πλήρη διαχωρισμό αισθημάτων και μόνο μοίρασμα μιας στέγης

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> ... ποσο συνοπτικα να το πω;
> ειμαστε αρκετα αταιριαστοι, τα ειχαμε απο οταν ημουν 16 και παντρευτηκα στα 18. για να κανω τη μλκ τοτε μου ειχε πουλησει πολυ παραμυθι για το πως βλεπει τη ζωη. στην πορεια ολα ξεφουσκωσαν, αναπτυχθηκε ενας απαισιος ανταγωνισμος και στα 8 χρονια γαμου ημουν διπλα σε εναν ανθρωπο που: με ειχε περιορισει εντελως στο σπιτι, ειχε το θρασος να με μαλωνει σα να ημουν εφηβη οταν εκανα κατι που απλα δε γουσταρε, εκμεταλλευτοταν την κοινωνικη καταξιωση της πατρικης μου οικογενειας για να καλυψει δικα του κομπλεξ, με μειωνε σε βαθμο που να μη θεωρουμαι ικανη ουτε να ψωνισω για το ψυγειο μου, αδιαφορουσε εντελως για τη μεγαλυτερη απογοητευση που ειχα λαβει στη ζωη μου σε σχεση με τα επαγγελματικά μου, έβλεπε από μενα μονο ενα κομματι νοστιμο κρεας που απαγορευεται να του στερησω.
> Στα δικα μου ματια αυτα, που δεν ξερω αν ηταν τελικα υπερβολες, μα με ειδα ποσο ηξερα να εκτιμησω και να ευγνωμονησω άλλους ανθρωπους που με αγαπησαν αργοτερα.


ΑΝΙΤΑΚ ,
Αυτά που λές *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ*
Sorry δεν τα ήξερα αλλά αυτά δεν είναι αποξένωση ούτε απομάκρυνση του ενός από τον άλλο. Αυτά είναι ένας εφηβικός έρωτας (δικός σου) και μία εκμετάλλευση ψυχολογική με εσένα θύμα και αυτόν θύτη. Η κατάληξη είναι πολύ εύκολα προβλέψιμη και πολύ καλά έκανες και \"την έκανες με ελφρά πηδηματάκια\"
Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ αλλά ακόμα παρμένη είσαι μαζί του και καλά κάνεις. Αλλά μην συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράματα. (όσο αντικειμενικά μπορώ να πώ ότι εγώ και ο πρώην σου είμαστε ανόμοιοι)

----------


## husband

Καταρχήν θέλω να πώ ότι ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΒΑΘΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΤΕ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ. 
Αλλά το πήρα από την αρχή το θέμα και κάθομαι και το διαβάζω σαν τρίτος. Σαν αναγνώστης. Ναι αυτό το μπορώ να το κάνω. Ανακεφαλαιώνω και παρατηρώ ο ίδιος στον ευατό μου (είναι και μακρύ το thread αλλά χωρίς μια ματιά από πιό πίσω δεν γίνεται) 
Πρώτη φορά γίνεται αυτό και σορυ σε όλους αλλά εγώ το χρειαζόμουν. Ιδιέταιρα σορυ σε όλους που τεμάχισα τις σκέψεις σας στα δικά μου μέτρα και μάτια. Πάντως ότι αφορά τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μου το έκοψα όλα γιατί ήθελα να εστιάσω σε εμένα και την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. 
Εξάλλου όποιος θέλει το διαβάζει και όποιος όχι. ΄
Επαναλαμβάνω το συγνώμη από όλους που τεμάχισα τα κείμενά σας

χμ καλό παιδί φαίνεται, προσπαθεί, μες τα σκατά τα κάναν αλλά τουλάχιστον τώρα προσπαθεί



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Γεια σε όλους. 
> ........Ψάχνω για βοήθεια. Προσπαθώ να δω τι μπορώ εγώ να κάνω εγώ για να βοηθήσω την γυναίκα μου ( θα αναφέρομαι σε αυτήν με το όνομα ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ καθώς ήδη και από μόνη της ψάχνει για βοήθεια μέσω του διαδικτύου και της ενεργής συμμετοχής σε forum σαν και αυτό ..............
> Πόνοι σε όλο το σώμα. Πλάτη λαιμός κεφάλι χέρια πόδια στομάχι στηθάγχη την ταλαιπωρούν. Θεραπεία? Μέσω νευρολόγου φαρμακευτική μόνο αγωγή. Πριν 1,5 χρόνο efexor τώρα αφού τα σταμάτησε όπως της είπε η νευρολόγος στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού υποτροπίασε και άρχισε με άλλα μεταξύ των οποίων ένα ηρεμιστικό, ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό και ένα άλλο. Ψυχολογικά??? Μέσα σε ένα γάμο οι σχέσεις παιρνούν κρίσεις. Τέτοιες περάσαμε και εμείς. Αλλά αποξενωθήκαμε, χαθήκαμε, μόνο το παιδί μας ( Ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ!!! ετών 8) μας κρατούσε ουσιαστικά μαζί κάποιες φορές. Παραφερθήκαμε, χάσαμε και κάποια όρια κάποιες φορές. Μπορεί να μην χειροδικήσαμε αλλά τα λόγια είναι χοιρότερα από το ξύλο πολλές φορές. Ζήσαμε και όμορφα. Οταν ο χρόνος και η διάθεση και οι υποχρεώσεις και χίλια μύρια άλλα μας το επέτρεψαν. Αλλά τα ωραία τείνει κανείς να τα ξεχνά όταν ζει μια μαυρίλα σαν την κατάθλιψη που περνά η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ.
> ........


Ασ τον στηρίξουμε βρε



> _Originally posted by elsa___
> ........Σας εκλιπαρώ. Μείνετε κοντά της. Μην επιτρέψετε στον ανθρώπινο εγωισμό και την ανυπομονησία να σας κάνουν 2 κόσμους χωριστούς. ......


και 



> _Originally posted by Μιχάλης_
> .....Έχεις υποχρέωση να βοηθήσεις την αγαπημένη σου, γεγονός που θα συμβάλλει και στην ισσοροπημένη ανάπτυξη του παιδιού σου.
> Γι΄ αυτο λοιπόν βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο..


Καλά κάνεις και προσπαθείς αλλά πρόσεξε μη κλατάρεις... και η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου φαίνεται να σε αγαπά



> _Originally posted by olga_soul_
> ......Κατανοούν όλοι βάση κοινής λογικής ότι σε μία χρόνια σχέση (πόσο μάλιστα αν υπάρχει και παιδί...) δεν μπορεί μόνο ένας να σέρνει το κάρο γιατί αναλογικά κάποια στιγμή και αυτός θα κουραστεί και θα καταρρεύσει......Ίσως εσύ αρχίζεις να αισθάνεσαι πιο έντονα από όσα αναφέρεις αυτή την κόπωση και ζητάς βοήθεια πριν αποσυρθείς από όλα! Όλοι έχουμε άλλωστε τις ψυχικές μας αντοχές.....
> 
> Δεδομένου όμως ότι η γυναίκα σου έχει αποδεχτεί το σύνολο των προβλημάτων της και προσπαθεί έστω και μέσω δικτύου να ανακαλύψει μια διέξοδο.....πιστεύω ότι και σε νοιάζεται και θέλει να επανέλθει η οικογένειά της σε μια κατάσταση αρμονίας και ευτυχίας!!!!!!! Παλεύει όπως μπορεί και γι\'αυτό το λόγο αξίζει να είσαι σύμμαχός της στον αγώνα προκειμένου σταδιακά να οδηγηθείτε και η δυο στα επίπεδα που θέλετε.


Για δες όμως τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν παριατούμαι εύκολα. Και ας μου ζήτηση η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ να χωρίσουμε πριν από 3 μήνες. Μπορεί να πόνεσα. Τι μπορεί. Με τσάκισε. Ήταν και κάτι prive chat σε άλλο site με θέμα πως θέλει να ξεφύγει από όλα και να πάει να ζήσει με τον άλλον.....
> ....Εγραψα πιο πάνω και λες και ήθελα να το προσπεράσω πως μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο. Ναι θα ήθελα να μην είχε συμβεί. Οπως και θα ήθελα να μην είχαμε αποξενωθεί.


ΑΑΑ έχει και άλλα. χμμμμ



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Και να ήταν μόνο τα μηνύματα στο κινητό από τον Απρίλιο....
> Και να ήταν μόνο τα τηλέφωνα από την δουλεία και από το σπίτι μας. Το ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΑΣ. ...
> Ελα όμως που είδα το mail μου. Το ξεχασμένο mail μου που της είχα δώσει τους κωδικούς. Έλα που μπήκα και στο ρημάδι το messenger.Και τσουπ. Νατο το offline message.
> 
> Και ενώ ήθελε να κάνουμε έρωτα εγώ ΗΞΕΡΑ. Εσπάσα μια πόρτα. Και της είπα ότι ξέρω γιατί δεν είχε όρεξη ούτε να μου μιλήσει και δεν αντέχω την υποκρισία. Και μου απάντησε πως δεν ήξερε καν ποιος ήταν ΑΥΤΟΣ. Και μου είπε πως δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Και έλα που ξέρω από υπολογιστές και ότι έγραφε από εκεί και πέρα ΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ εγώ το διάβαζα μετά. Δεν παει να άλλαζε κωδικούς και password. Δεν πάει ο άλλος να της έβγαλε κωδικούς και password από το εξωτερικό. Ξέρω από computer όπως οι άλλοι ξέρουν από λάδι. Και έλα που του έγραφε πολλά....
> ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΑ. Έπρεπε εγώ να κάνω κάτι. Και προσπαθούσα. Και έκρυβα κάθε πόνο μέσα μου. Αλλά δεν ήταν αρκετό. Έπρεπε κάτι να αλλάξει στην ζωή της. Η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ έβγαζε τον πόνο χρόνων που έκρυβε μέσα της. Δεν ήταν ότι τον αγαπούσε. Ήθελε κάτι να αλλάξει. Και μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο κλαίγοντας. Λέγοντας ότι δεν ήθελε να μου κάνει κακό. Και σε ΑΥΤΟΝ έγραφε πόσο αποφασισμένη ήταν να τα παρατήσει όλα γιατί τον αγαπούσε. Την ίδια μέρα. Και να φύγει στο εξωτερικό. Όμως εγώ την αγαπούσα και την αγαπάω πιο πολύ. (δεν ξέρω πόοοοσο σάγαπω.). Δεν έβαλα κανένα εγωισμό από πάνω. Φτάνει. Τον είχα και εγώ Θεό τον εγωισμό. Αλλά με τύφλωσε. Δεν έβλεπα καθαρά. Δεν ένιωθα τι ένιωθε η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ. Για χρόνια. Τα κατάλαβα αυτά απότομα. Αλλά τα κατάλαβα. (Γιαυτό ίσως και τώρα να τα γράφω. Για να μην τα ξεχάσω. Γιατί τώρα πονάω και εγώ από τις τύψεις μου. Που άφησα την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ μόνη της. Στην μελαγχολία και την κατάθλιψη και το άγχος. Στην αρκούδα το λύκο και το τσακάλι να την φάνε. ......
> Και εγώ αφού την άλλη μέρα έκλαψα. Αφού έσπασα. Ρέταρα. Αλλά είχα δύναμη. Αφού μίλησα με ένα φίλο. Αφού συνήλθα, της είπα ΟΧΙ. Διαζύγιο δεν σου δίνω. Δεν θέλω να φύγεις. Αν θέλεις εσύ κάνε ότι νομίζεις. Δεν μπορώ να σε εμποδίσω. Ούτε εμπόδιο θα βάλω το παιδί μας. Αλλά εγώ είπα ΟΧΙ. Τα θέλω όλα. Την ζωή μας. Την ωραία ζωή μας. Τις χαρές μας. Την επικοινωνία μας. Τον έρωτά μας. Κα αυτόν τον άλλο θέλω να σταματήσεις να του μιλάς. .


Για κάτσε λίγο να τον συνεφέρουμε



> _Originally posted by κικη_
> .....δεν πολυ καταλαβαινα αρχησα να τα χανω με αυτα που διαβαζα και ειπα ο κλασικος τυπος κοροιδου να γκομενιαζει η γυναικα του και αυτος τον υπνο του δικαιου(στο ειπα και στην αρχη πως δεν θα σου χρυσωσω το χαπι)......
> 
> .....μια γυναικα και κυριως μια μανα δεν ζηταει διαζυγιο αν δεν ειναι πραγματικα καψουρα με τον αλλον ασχετα αν τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα ηταν αυτα που την ωθησαν στην αναζητηση του κατι καινουργιου, δυσκολα εμεις οι γυναικες γκρεμιζουμε την οικογενειακη θαλπωρη αν οντως δεν συντρεχει σοβαρος λογος ωστοσο καταλαβα πως ηταν ενας πλατωνικος ερωτας οποτε αυτο ειναι μαλλον καλο.


Για πάνε και σε κανα γιατρό να σε δεί....



> _Originally posted by τι-ποτέ_
> .......αν εκείνη δε θλελει να δει ειδικό, έναν ψυχίατρο, εσύ κάντο για σένα. σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει να λύσεις κάποιες καταστάσεις.
> είναι κρίμα να πονάς τόσο. κάνε κουράγιο και οργάνωσε έτσι τη ζωή σου. το να κάνεις υπομονή δε φτάνει, πίστεψέ με. χρειάζεσαι συμπαράσταση.


Και κοίτα να δείς 4 μήνες είναι too much



> _Originally posted by Μιχάλης_
> husband, η κατάθλιψη από μόνη της περιορίζει την διάθεση για οτιδήποτε. Από το να φροντίσεις το σπίτι σου, το σώμα σου, την δουλειά σου, ακόμα και το παιδί σου.
> Είναι λογικό λοιπόν να περιορίζεται η διάθεση για σεξουαλική επαφή!
> Βέβαια 4 μήνες είναι too much...


ΑΑ αυτός τον χαβά του



> _Originally posted by husband_
> ....Και όμως. Δεν έγραφε η ίδια. Εγραφε η κατάθλιψη και η σύγχυση της. Ηθελε απλά να ξεφύγει από την μαυρίλα της. Και την προσωποποιούσε σε μένα. Νοιαζόταν και νοιάζεται για το παιδί της. Απλά ζητούσε μία ευκαιρία να ξεφύγει. Να αλλάξει κάτι. Να δεί μιά άσπρη μέρα. Από τους γιατρούς γιατρειά δεν είδε. Από εμένα δεν έβλεπε βοήθεια. Ακόμα και τώρα δεν ξέρω πραγματικά αν την βοηθάω σε κάτι ή μόνη της βρίσκει δυνάμεις.
> Δεν την δικαιολογώ. Οχι. Απλά την αιτιολογώ.


Μάλιστα κάτι άλλαξε λοιπόν. Ψυχίατρος τώρα κατά τα λοιπά ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου εξακολουθεί να ταλαιπωρείται από τα σωματικά της προβλήματα .....
> Εξακολουθεί να βασανίζει τον εαυτό της με σκέψεις αρνητικές που αφορούν τόσο την ίδια όσο και την σχέση μας στο παρελθόν. ...
> Έχει αλλάξει το γεγονός ότι πλέον πάει σε ψυχίατρο.


Για ξαναάκουτο



> _Originally posted by pennyva_
> αγαπητε φιλε, θα σε παροτρυνα να επισκεφτεις και εσυ εναν ψυχολογο.


Και για πρόσεξε



> _Originally posted by demetrios38_
> Μηπως πρεπει να εστιασεις την προσοχη σου αν η γυναικα σου νιωθει εγκλωβισμενη σε ενα γαμο που πλεον ειναι δυσβασταχτος για εκεινη?


Σε πείραξε αυτό έ.? έκανες μήνες αλλά ξαναήρθες Τα ίδια βλέπω πάλι. ΑΑ έχει και συνέχεια το έργο με το messenger? Πάντως από το να τα ξαναβρείτε μακριά είστε



> _Originally posted by husband_
> ...4) Όχι καλίτερα δεν είμαστε. Στα ίδια θα έλεγα. Πόνοι πόνοι πόνοι και κλάμα κλάμα κλάμα και απογοήτευση και απογοήτευση και απογοήτευση. Φώς δεν βλέπω και πρέπει και να πείσω την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου ότι το φώς είναι μπροστά της.
> 5) Το ρημάδι το pc εξακολούθησε να αποτελεί μέχρι και πριν λίγες μέρες την διέξοδο της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου (περισσότερα αργότερα, τώρα πονάει ακόμα)
> 6) Η εμπιστοσύνη της σε μένα εξακολουθεί να είναι κλονισμένη. Τη μια \"σε αγαπώ και σε χρειάζομαι\" την άλλη \"παράτα με και δεν με βοήθησες ποτές σου\". Τη μιά \"είσαι ο ζωή μου\" και την άλλη \"μου έχεις καταστρέψει την ζωή, με τσάκισες, με ρήμαξες, τι θές? δεν έχω άλλο να με πατήσεις\"


Και εσύ ακόμα εκεί να ψάχνες ε?



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Δεν ξέρει. Δεν βγάζει άκρη. Δεν ελπίζει καν ότι υπάρχει λύση. Δεν. Δεν. Δεν. Μόνω νιώθει πόνους σωματικά και μαυρίλα ψυχικά.
> Πρέπει ΕΓΩ να βρώ την λύση. Πρέπει να κάνω εγώ ένα αεροπλάνο που έχουν χαλάσει και οι δύο κινητήρες του να πετάξει ξανά.


Πάντως καλά κάνεις και προσπαθείς που θα παέι...



> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> .Και μόνο το ότι είσαι δίπλα της και μπαίνεις και εδώ ψάχνοντας τρόπους να την βοηθήσεις είναι πολύ σημαντικό.


Νάτα τα ωραία. όταν λέμε τα ίδια εσείς το κάνατε όχι τρίο κουαρτέτο. ΧΜμμμ δεν έφταιγε πάλι έ?



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Βρήκε άλλον και πάλι τα ίδια. Και χειρότερα. Μετά από δύο μυνήματα βρέθηκαν να κάνουν messenger sex. ...
> Ε λοιπόν η δική μου αντίδραση?
> Pc sex ήθελε αυτό της το έδωσα ΕΓΩ. Είτε από άλλο pc οταν δεν είμουν σπίτι είτε από το mobile κινητό μου. Χαμπάρι δεν πήρε ότι ο φανταστικός άντρας που ανακάλυψε ήμουν εγώ. Ούτε που μπόρεσε να διανοηθεί ότι εγώ είμουν αυτός που την έκανε να νιώθει τόσο καλά. Θα αναρωτηθεί κανείς γιατί το έκανα. Για ΑΥΤΗΝ ή για εμένα. Η πιό πιθανή απάντηση είναι και για τους δύο μας
> Αλλά εγώ δεν άντεξα πολύ. Από την μιά να με βλάπει ζωντανό και να μου βγάζει μόνο την μαυρίλα που περνάει και απο την άλλη για τσιγάρα να πηγαίνω και τα μυνήματα με τα \"i love u i want u i need u και να μην επεκταθώ σε λεπτομέρειες\" να έρχονται πριν καν βγώ από το σπίτι.
> Και βρήκα τον τρόπο και της έδωσα να καταλάβει ότι ήμουν εγώ. Τα κατάφερα να μην το πάρει στραβά και να δεί ότι το έκανα γιατί την έβλεπα ότι είχε ανάγκη να ξεφύγει. Χάρηκε. Δεν περίμενε ότι μπορούσα να την κάνω χαρούμενη ξανά.


Για πρόσεχεεεε



> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> .....κλαίει ΜΟΝΟ για την κατάθλιψη της και όχι γιατί νοιώθει παγιδευμένη σε μια αδιέξοδη ζωή, τότε υπάρχει ελπίδα.
> 
> διαφορετικά, θα σε κάνει σκαλοπάτι και θα την πληρώσεις άσχημα εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα γίνει, αν γίνει συτό.


Και πάντως άκρη θα βρείς



> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 3 κουβεντες μονο
> ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ


Αλλά ρε σύ τον γιατρό τον χρειάζεσαι. Κάπου είσαι λάθος



> _Originally posted by e8_
> Μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση η ανεκτικότητά σου.
> Θα σου μιλήσω με ειλικρίνεια
> Επειδή όσοι ζουν με ανθρώπους που έχουν κατάθλιψη αναπόφευκτα έχουν και εκείνοι καταθλιπτική διάθεση θα σου έλεγα να αρχίσεις να συναντάς ένα ειδικό που θα σε βοηθήσει.
> 
> Αισθάνομαι ότι είσαι πολύ ανεκτικός 
> Δίνεις πάρα πολλά ελαφρυντικά στην συζυγό σου που με επιμονή χαρακτηρίζεις ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου , ίσως για να το πιστέψεις και εσύ ότι η φλόγα της αγάπης παραμένει πάντα ζωντανή και δεν έχει επηρεαστεί από τα τόσα σοβαρά προβλήματά σας.


Τουλάχιστον άρχεσες να τα συνδέεις



> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> Το προβλήματα στο γάμο μας είναι κοινό σε πολούς γάμους. ΕΛΕΙΨΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ, focus στον ευατούλη του ο καθένας και καθημερινή ρουτίνα. Δεν κατηγορώ την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου ούτε λιγότερο ούτε περισσότερο από ότι εμένα. Παλιότερα την κατηγορούσα περισσότερο αλλά τώρα έχω αποδεχθεί και το εξίσου μεγάλο δικό μου μερίδιο....
> Όμως το πρόβλημα που βιώνουμε τώρα έχει να κάνει με την κατάθλιψη που περνάμε


Α Ωραία μας το έκρυβες αυτό. Τώρα μάλιστα. Γιατί πολύ άγιος και δυνατός μας το έδειχνες μέχρι τώρα. Πάντως δεν θα το ξανααναφέρω γιατί το ζήτησες.



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Το μόνο πιο άσχημο πράγμα σε αυτόν το κόσμο από μία αποβολή είναι μία έκτρωση. Στην απόφαση για την οποία μάλλον εγώ είχα το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο.


 έχουμε και μουρνταριές? 



> _Originally posted by husband_
> [Αν ενοείς πράξη όχι. Αν ενοείς σκέψη ναι. ...


Καλά η αγαπημένη σου ωραία και αυτή



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Αφενός ήταν εντελώς απελευθερωμένη στα όσα εβγαζε, αφετέρου μόνο όταν ανέβενε με το cyber (πάντα χωρίς να ξέρει ότι ήμουν εγώ) έκανε πράξη με εμένα, και τρίτον κόπηκε το cyber κόπηκε και το real


Και τι ωραία που το έλεγε η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου στον \"τρίτο\"



> _Originally posted by husband_
> \"Θα σε σκέφτομαι τώρα που θα έρθει ο δικός μου και θα σε απολαμβάνω με το δικό του σώμα\" Και αυτό έκανε.


Πάντως ακόμα και όλα αν πάνε στραβά καλό τέλος υπάρχει. μην το ξεχνάς



> _Originally posted by Τίνα_
> αλλά είναι προφανές πως δε θέλει να κάνει έρωτα ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ. ...
> Προς το παρόν στήριξέ την, μη την κριτικάρεις, και - γνώμη μου- προσπάθησε να την κάνεις να γελάσει.


Αλλά τον γιατρό τον θές δεν ακούς? Και ξέχνα τα μσν επιτέλους



> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> husband....έχεις σκεφτεί να πάτε μαζί σε ειδικό; ...
> Σαφώς και πληγώθηκες (με το μσν) σαφώς. Αλλά προσπάθησε να μην επικεντρωθείς εκεί τώρα, όχι τώρα τουλάχιστον.


Καλά εσύ σε γιατρό δεν πάς ψάχνε για ραβδί μαγικό



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Το έχω σκεφτεί και το έχω απορρίψει για δύο λόγους
> 
> Πούντο ρε γαμ...το αυτό το ραβδί της νεράιδα να το κουνήσω και εγώ??


Και συγνώμες ναι το πέτυχες έτσι θα λυθούν όλα



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Ένα συγνώμη για όλα αυτά θα το απαιτήσω από την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. ΟΧΙ όμως τώρα


Τόπιασες τελικά μπρόβα ρε



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Απόφαση ελήφθη, over. Γιατρούλη της αγαπημένης μου σου έρχομαι


Πάντως πρόσεχεεεεεε



> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> ενοχές. το σεξ είναι επικοινωνία. δεν την έχετε (πλέον). κακώς επί δύο. αλλάζει; αν δεν αλλάζει, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.


Σίγουρα?????



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Μπα ο πληγωμένος μου εγωισμός μιλάει και τίποτα δεν αξίζει ένας εγωσιμός. Χεσμένα θα τα έχω όλα αυτά που τώρα νιώθω να με πληγώνουν αν βρούμε την χαρά και την αγάπη μας.


Καλά τώρα και όχι άγιος θεός θα γίνεις. ναι καλά



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Εχοντας κάνει ένα τόσο τραγικό λάθος στη ζωή μου ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΩ να γίνει ένα δεύτερο.


Τουλάχιστον κάποια πράγματα τα έχεις καταλάβει



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Πόσοι έχετε σκοτώσει ρε συ ΑΝΙΤΑΚ? Και σε ποιόν θεό να πείς \'έχω σβήσει μια δημιουργία ΣΟΥ, μια άλλη την έχω τρελλάνει και τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ που μου έστειλες φοβάμια πως μπορεί και αυτόν να τον κάνω να υποφέρει?\"


Τελικά για πές μας μόνη της έφτασε στην κατάθλιψη???



> _Originally posted by husband_
> ...Σε αυτό μπορώ να πώ ότι ναι ήταν καλά. Πρίν από την γέννηση του ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ μας και μέχρι πριν από 3-4 χρόνια ήταν καλά. Αλλά υπερεκτίμησε τις δυνάμεις τις ίσως. Ήθελε να τα κάνει όλα τέλεια. Δουλειά, σπίτι, παιδί. Ανέλαβε πολλά και δεν άφηνε τίποτα γιατί ένιωθε ότι μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα. Εγώ το βλέπω ότι η σχέση μας χειροτέρεψε και αυτό την οδήγησε σε σταδιακή αδυναμία.


Τι έγινε? άλλοι τώρα να βγάλουν το φίδι?



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Έχω το δικαίωμα να ανοιχτώ σε ένα δύο φίλους


Και μην νομίζεις ότι όλα μπορούν να γίνουν ρόδινα. Οι ευθύνες σου ευθύνες και να μάθεις να δέχεσαι και τις συνέπειες



> _Originally posted by anitak_
> [πηγαινε εσυ πρωτα σε ψυχολογο να γιατρευσεις την ....υπερβολικη σου αγάπη, και προσεχε μη σου γινει καλα γιατι θα σε σφαξει.


Σε αυτό δεν ξέρω να σου πώ θα δείξει



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Να της στείλω στο ρημαδοmessenger ένα λινκ με γενικά αυτό το site και ειδικά αυτό το thread μπας και καταλάβει τίποτα περισσότερο από την θλίψη της, από τους πόνους της και το \"σε κατηγορώ ρε husband\"


Εντάξη καλά αφού το άκουσες το σορυ τώρα είσαι καλύτερα?



> _Originally posted by anitak_
> ειδες; εδω σε εξομοιωσα με τον δικο μου. σορυ..


Ρε κόλλημα με το μσν αυτό το παιδί



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Αν κάποις κατάλαβε ότι το έκανα για να ΠΑΙΞΩ εντελώς λάθος κατάλαβε. Και για ποιά ασφάλεια μιλάμε? Αυτό που έκανα ήταν να της δείξω με τρόπο που μπορούσε να δεχτεί ποιός είναι ο husband της. Και δεν της είπα τίποτα παραπάνω ή παρακάτω από ότι της έλεγα face to face. Μόνο που όταν με έβλεπε με απέριπτε και όταν δεν με έβλεπε με αγάπησε
> Το αντιγράφω λοιπόν γιατί ισχύει στο ακέραιο. 
> Ο μόνος δικτυακός που την αγάπησε (υπερβολικά θές? μπορεί αλλά δεν το βλέπω για κακό) ήμουν ΕΓΩ


Σίγουρα ξαναρωτάω???



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Και για να θυμηθώ την Αλεξίου παρόλο που δεν ξέρω τα ακριβή λόγια έτσι τα έχω στον εγκέφαλό μου
> *\"Έλα κύμα και βοριά και πάρε με, και μες την αγκαλιά του πάλι βάλε με.
> Και αν αυτός με απαρνηθεί ναυάγιο άσε με.\"*


Πάντως για σκέψου.



> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> μη στέκεσαι στο ρήμα, είναι μεταφορική η φράση. προσπερνώ το σάιμπερ. η απόρριψη στο ρίαλ γούορντ δεν σου λέει τίποτα;


Γιατί αυτή δεν το βλέπω να μπορεί να πάρει αποφάσεις



> _Originally posted by anitak_
> εχεις ελεγξει σε πιο βαθμο ειναι εξαρτημενη απο σενα; προσπαθεις να της το κοψεις αυτο;


YΓ1 Όπως πάντα χωρίς διορθώσεις. Όπου κόλλησα το έκανα quote και το σχολίασα. Εκ τρίτου συγνώμη αν ξέχασα κάτι που είναι σημαντικό. Και βλέποντάς τη σελίδα διαπιστώνω ότι δεν κράτησα πολλές (παρά ίσως ελάχιστες) από τις προτάσεις που μου κάνατε για να απαντήσετε στο αρχικό μου ερώτημα. Αυτό και μόνο θα με κάνει να το ξαναδιαβάσω
ΥΓ2 Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ βαθύτατα (δεν μπορώ παρά να νιώθω τόσο λίγος απέναντι στον καθένα από εσάς που βαλθήκατε να βοηθήσετε ένα άγνωστο husband).

----------


## husband

Έτσι λοιπόν για την αξία της πλήρους ανακεφαλίωσης πάρε και όλες τις συμβουλές (πλην της \"πάνε στον γιατρό και εσύ μόνο καλό θα σου κάνει\") μαζεμένες ρε husband 



> _Originally posted by κικη_
> Οριοθετησε μια καινουργια συμπεριφορα που να εισαι ερωτικος και ευαισθητος αλλα οχι μαλθακος(να μην εκμεταλλευεται δηλ την αγαπη σου), να εισαι με εκπληξεις και δωρακια αλλα να μην ειναι ξεκαρφωτα ωστε να φαινεται για πιο λογο αλλαξες πχ μην την παρεις κανενα δωρο στο ξαφνικο αλλα να την κανεις ενα πιο ρομαντικο και προσωπικο δωρο σε μια γιορτη που θα το περιμενε ετσι και αλλιως, εκπληροσετης μια μεγαλη της επιθυμια ετσι μικρα καθημερινα πραγματα για να την ανεβασεις σιγα σιγα την ψυχολογια και το ηθικο και κυριως γινε ερωτικος αλλαξε την σταση σου με καθε τροπο εμφανισιακα, με την συμπεριφορα σου, με τις βολτες σας σαν πρωτα, κανενα σαββατοκυριακο αν μπορειται να φυγετε απο την ρουτινα αλλα χωρις να την ρωτησεις αν θελει να ειναι εκπληξη ρε παιδι μου!!!
> τετοια μικρα και καθημερινα ο πολεμος κερδιζεται πρωτα στις μικρες μαχες και αν δεν πιασει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα τι να πω, τοτε η μαχη ηταν χαμενη αλλα εσυ δεν το καταλαβες διοτι η ψυχη της γυναικας αβυσσος ...






> _Originally posted by τι-ποτέ_
> ο θεός μαζί σας. ο θεός δε θέλει άξιους ή ανάξιους, αυτά είναι ανθρωπόμορφα ζητήματα δικαιοσύνης βάσει των νόμων και όχι βάσει της αγάπης. έτσι θα ήθελα να νομίζω. ο χριστός να σας ευλογεί, κι εσύ ν\'ανοίγεις την καρδιά σ\'αυτόν!





> _Originally posted by maria210800_
> οπως αρκετα ατομα προανεφεραν καλα θα κανει να μεινεις μαζι της να της σταθεις και να την βοηθησεις.να την ωθησεις να παει σε εναν ψυχολογο να μιλησει να βγαλει αυτα που εχει μεσα της και αν δεν θελει τοτε να προσπαθησεις εσυ να την κανεις να σου ανοιχτει για να βρειτε σιγα σιγα λυση στο προβλημα σας.ισως απο αυτα που θα ακουσεις να τρομοκρατηθεις αλλα κοιτα να μεινεις ψυχραιμος και να μην αγριεψεις σε κανενα σημειο.να της μεταδιδεις την αγαπη που της εχεις και να την κανεις να νιωσει ασφαλεια.





> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Ενώ εσύ είσαι δίπλα της και την στηρίζεις.Και εύχομαι να βρίσκεις το κουράγιο να την στηρίζεις για όσο καιρό ακόμα χρειαστεί μέχρι να το ξεπεράσει.





> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> να ξεχωρίσει πρώτα αυτή ποια συναισθήματα είναι της κατάθλιψης και ποια δικά της να της πεις..





> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 3 κουβεντες μονο
> ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ





> _Originally posted by Τίνα_
> Τα ξαναβρήκαμε αφού συνήλθα απο το σοκ. Αφού πέρασε η θλίψη, καταλάγιασαν οι πανικοί, είδα έναν άντρα που ερωτεύτηκα πολύ περισσότερο απ ότι στην αρχή. Δε με κατηγόρησε ποτέ, μου ανοίχτηκε, συζητήσαμε και γελάσαμε (ακόμα και με τη cyber σχέση μου), πειραματιστήκαμε στο σεξ, γενικώς βγήκαμε από το τέλμα.
> Πώς έγινε? Δεν ξέρω. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση να θέλει η γυναίκα σου. Αυτο που σου πα και πριν. Θα τα βρείτε μόνο άμα περάσει η κατάθλιψη και ανακαλύψει και η ίδια αν θέλει ή όχι να συνεχίσει να ζεί μαζί σου. 
> Προς το παρόν στήριξέ την, μη την κριτικάρεις, και - γνώμη μου- προσπάθησε να την κάνεις να γελάσει. Είναι αναζωογονητικό, θεραπευτικό, ελκυστικό.

----------


## interappted

τι κανεις παλληκαρι μου!!!!!!
δεν ξερω αν ειναι αστειο ολο αυτο εγω ξεκαρδιστηκα!

huspend σε μπερδεψαμε η μπερδεμενος να ησαν αραγε???

αμα κανεις μια παραθεση απο τον καθενα μας ιδου!
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΖΑΛΙΣΤΕΙ!!!ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΝΤΙΟΚΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΥΡΑΚΙ?ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΥΡΑΚΙ?ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΥΡΑΚΙ

ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩς ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ 2 ΣΚΗΝΕΣ
1ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ\"φωνες ακουω φωνεεες....\"
κ την χιλιοχρησημοποιημενη σκηνη ελ.ταινιας...
καποιος οδηγαει,η τρεχει στους δρομους..και ακουει επαναλαμβανομενα μια φραση σε διακυνομενη εντασει πχ:ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ Η ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ Η ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ...ΔΔΔΔΔΔΕΕΕΕΕΝ ΕΕΙΙΙΙΙΙΣΣΣΣΑΙ Η ΚΟΟΟΡΗ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥ

----------


## husband

Το γέλιο κάνει καλό λένε. Είναι και μεταδοτικό
Πάντως μόλις το είδα το post εγώ  
Αντε λέω τώρα να το δεί και κανας άλλος

----------


## Τίνα

husb, μήπως το νετ είναι και για σένα διέξοδος? Γιατί πολύ το δουλεύεις το πισί τελευταία, ε?

Φιλικά πάντα, έτσι? think about it!!

----------


## MaZanG

Να συμφωνησω με τη τινα και γω πολλες φορες ανατρεχω να κανω ενα ποστ εδω..... καλες οι συμβουλες καλες και οι εμπειριες αλλα οσο και αν μοιαζουν καποιες απο τις υποθεσεις μας παντα μιλαμε για ανθρωπινες ψυχες οποτε οι αντιδρασεις και τα αποτελεσματα διαφερουν

----------


## anemos

Husband γειά σου, κατ΄αρχήν συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια σου να βοηθήσεις την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΜΗ ΣΟΥ. Οι φίλοι στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος σου έδωσαν τις καλύτερες συμβουλές, έκαναν μιά κατάθεση ψυχής .Ομώς κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική, όταν κάποιος αντιμετώπιζει τέτοιες καταστάσεις έχεις τρείς επιλογές (χωρισμό - στασιμότητα - διόρθωση), η πρώτη πονάεί η δευτερη κουράζεί και η τρίτη είναι το ειδανικό. 
Ειληκρινά μερικές φορές με μπερδεύεις. Μάλλον αγάπάς την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΥ, όμως φαίνεται να έχεις και τύψεις. Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω από που προέρχονται, αν είναι από κάτι που δεν έχω εντοπίσει ή από υπερβολική αγάπή ( που τείνει να την δικαιολογείς για όλα). Ολοι οι γάμοι περνάνε κρίσεις, ίσως επειδή οι περισσότεροι είμαστε απαιτητηκοί και εγωιστές .Εννοείται πώς όλοι βλέπουμε με τα δικά μας μάτια και σκευτόμαστε με το δικό μας μυαλό, άρα όσα πιστευου- -μαι και νομίζουμαι όλα υποκειμένικά. Θα ήταν πραγματικά ένδιαφέρον σε κάθε περίπτωση ν΄ακούσεις και την άλλη πλευρά.
Έχω δει περιστερία να περιγράφονται ώς διάβολοι.
Είδα ταπεινά έλατήρια πίσω από \'\'μεγάλες\'\' επαναστάσεις. 
Άκουσα τρομερά πραγματά χωρίς βάση (\"Το σαλεμένο μου μυαλό.......\")
Ψέματα ψέματα ψέματα.......
Οι ψυχικά άρρωστοι (ειδικά στις οριακές περιπτώσεις ) δυσκολά αποδέχονται το προβλημά τους.
Προσπάθησε να είσαι ρεαλιστής, το , Α και το Ω είναι η επικοινωνία με την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΥ, όσο υπάρχει αυτό υπάρχει και έλπίδα .
Απ΄\'οτι περιγράφεις είστε σε καταστασή \"βρασμού\"το καλύτερό σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι η βοήθεια ενός σύμβουλου γάμου (εφόσον φυσικά το επιθυμείτε και οι δύο). Νομίζω ότι υπήρξε \'\'τρίτο\'\' προσωπο ή και υπάρχει εκτός του pc με το οποίο η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΥ δεν έχει ξεκάθαρη σχέση. Αν δεν υπήρχαν κάποιές \'\'ατυχίες\'\' (σπασιμο ποδιού) μάλλον θα είχε φύγει απο το σπίτι. Οπώς και να έχουν τα πράγματά σωστά προσπαθείς και μακάρι να βρείς ανταπόκριση. Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν υπαρχουν ούτε \'\'ονειρικοί \'\' γάμοι ούτε \'\'ευτυχισμένα\'\' διαζύγια, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορούν να κάνουν το καλύτερό και το χειρότερο, η σχέση δυό ανθρώπων διατηρείται με κοινή συνησφορά και θέληση. 
Η προσδοκία για το καλύτερο τυφλώνει (ποσο μάλλον όταν την βοηθά ψυχική διαταραχή ) δεν εκτιμούμαι αυτό που υπάρχει δίπλα μας γιατί στα μάτια μας είναι τετριμένο , μπορεί να θυσιάσουμε και συζύγους και ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥΣ για να αγγίξουμε το \'\'όνειρο\'\', κ΄αν όταν η ομιχλη διαλύσει δούμε συντρίμια και ΑΓΓΈΛΟΥΣ ματωνένους ...... το ταμείο γινετε πάντα τελευταίο και οι αριθμοί δεν επιδέχονται αμφισβήτηση.
Κουράγιο για τον ΑΓΓΈΛΟ ΣΟΥ και την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΥ.

Υ.Γ. Δεν είμαι ειδικός και δεν σου μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς .

----------


## husband

Τίνα (και φυσικά δεν σε παρεξηγώ) και ΜΑΖΑΝG
Χωρίς να το έχω πολυσκεφτεί, γράφω εδώ σε αυτό το site.
Ναι το είδα ως διέξοδο για μένα. Αλλά αντί να κάθομαι στην TV και να χάνομαι ή αντί να κάθομαι και να βασανίζομαι με σκέψεις αδιατύπωτες και ανολοκήρωτες (κάποιος είπω πως μόνο όταν μιλάς ή όταν γράφεις σκέφτεσαι. Δεν γίνεται λέει σκέψη χωρίς λόγο γραπτό ή προφορικό) είδα το site αυτό και μπήκα. Ο χρόνος που βρίσκω για να γράφω εδώ προέρχεται από τον χρόνο της δουλειάς μου με την οποία δεν μπορώ πραγματικά να ασχοληθώ όπως θα έπρεπε. Αν δείς γράφω και κάποιες πολύ πρωινές ώρες που ο ύπνος είναι αδύνατο να με επισκεφτεί εις βάρος πάλι μόνο της δουλειάς μου.
Όπως το είδα εγώ στην φάση που βρίσκομαι είπα το εξής. Από την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου δεν θα λείπω, ούτε από τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μου. Ούτε και θα τους δείξω πόσο με έχει επηρεάσει η κατάσταση που ζούμε και σας περιγράφω και με βοηθάτε να την ξεπεράσουμε. Ε λοιπόν αφού ούτως ή άλλως δουλειά δεν κάνω ας κάνω κάτι άλλο. Και αυτό το κάτι άλλο ( η διέξοδος αν θές) με βοηθάει

----------


## husband

Φίλε anemos, ty ,
ΜΕ τα όσα γράφεις συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.
Και όμως πόσο δύσκολη είναι αυτή η επικοινωνία. Πόσο δύσκολο να βρεί κανείς τα \"ταπεινά ελατήρια\" του ίδιου του του ευατού και να τα διορθώσει.
Πόσο δύσκολο να μην συγχωρήσεις τα λάθη και τα \"ψέμματα\" του άλλου αν δεν τα παραδεχτεί και δεν προσπαθήσει ο άλλος πρώτα να μην τα επαναλάβει
Πόσο δύσκολο να συγχωρήσεις ακόμα και τον \"διάβολο\" που κρύβει μέσα του ο άλλος όταν ειλικρινά και αληθινά το μετανιώσει

Σε κατάσταση βρασμού ναι. Και η ρημάδα η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας της χύτρας (αυτή η επικοινωνία που λέγαμε) έχει χαλάσει και την μιά άφήνει όλον τον ατμό και χαλάει το φαεί και την άλλη δεν αφήνει καθόλου ατμό να φύγει και φοβάμαι πως θα γίνει το μπαμ

Πάντως (κα καταλαβαίνω τι λές ) στις στατιστικές ακόμα και 1% θετικό να υπάρχει να υπάρχει νομίζω ότι αρκεί να είμαστε εμείς σε αυτό το 1%

----------


## husband

Αντί ΥΓ



> _Originally posted by anemos_
> .......η σχέση δυό ανθρώπων διατηρείται με κοινή συνησφορά και θέληση.......


Είμαστε ακόμα μαζί. (Και δεν εννοώ απλώς συγκατοικούμε.)
Γιαυτό δεν λέω πως την δικαιολογώ αλλά μόνο την αιτιολογώ.

----------


## gramle

βρε husband αυτο που λες παραπανω (δεν ξερω πως να κανω παραθεση), τα περι χωριστης συναισθηματικης ζωης παρα μονο το μοιρασμα μιας στεγης, μονο η Βισση με τον Καρβελα το καταφεραν που ειχαν ενα σπιτι 1000 τετραγωνικα! Δεν βρισκοταν ποτε. Ε, τοτε γινεται.

----------


## Sofia

το μοίρασμα μιας στέγης δεν καλύπτει την ψυχική απόσταση, τα κενά του ζευγαριού....

Οσο για το να μην αφήνεις τη γυναίκα σου να καταλάβει πώς σε επηρεάζει η όλη κατάσταση ίσως σε οδηγεί σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη απομάκρυνση...Αλλο για το παιδί σας. Δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να ναι κοινή η αντιμετώπιση απέναντι στο παιδί και στη γυναίκα σου δλδ

----------


## husband

Φίλε gramle, 
Αν μου επιτρέπεις μία συμβουλή θα σου δώσω. Και μακάρι υστερινή μου γνώση να σε είχα πρώτερα. 
1000 τετραγωνικά θές, (500, 100, 50 βάλε ότι νούμερο θές) κάντα σε μία πλάκα 
ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΩΡΟΦΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ.

----------


## interappted

husband και αρχιτεκτονικες συμβουλες,ε?

α ρε συ μες στην ορεξη εισαι για γελιο κ ζωη κ σου αξιζουν

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Φίλε gramle, 
> Αν μου επιτρέπεις μία συμβουλή θα σου δώσω. Και μακάρι υστερινή μου γνώση να σε είχα πρώτερα. 
> 1000 τετραγωνικά θές, (500, 100, 50 βάλε ότι νούμερο θές) κάντα σε μία πλάκα 
> ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΩΡΟΦΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ.


Τι σχεση εχει αυτο? Δεν το πιασα

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> βρε husband αυτο που λες παραπανω (δεν ξερω πως να κανω παραθεση), τα περι χωριστης συναισθηματικης ζωης παρα μονο το μοιρασμα μιας στεγης, μονο η Βισση με τον Καρβελα το καταφεραν που ειχαν ενα σπιτι 1000 τετραγωνικα! Δεν βρισκοταν ποτε. Ε, τοτε γινεται.


*Φίλη* (φαντάζομαι τώρα το έγραψα σωστά) gramle
όχι απλώς σε 1000 τετραγωνικά ούτε σε διώροφο μόνο σπίτι μπορείς να χαθείς από τον άλλο. Ακόμα και σε ένα λάκκο μαζί αν είναι δύο άνθρωποι μπορούν να γυρίσουν τις πλάτες ο ένας στον άλλο. Βέβαια τα 1000 τετραγωνικά αλλά και το διώροφο το σπίτι βοηθούν να χαθείς ακόμα και αν δεν το θέλεις ουσιαστικά
Κάτι ήξερε ο ποιητής (κάμαρούλα μιά σταλιά 2 επί 3.....)
Γιαυτό σου λέω ΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΩΡΟΦΟ και όπως λες και εσύ ούτε 1000 τετραγωνικά μη χτίσεις ποτέ με τον άνθρωπό σου

ΥΓ είδες που και την παράθεση ή κοινώς quotάρισμα την βρήκες? Με το pc όλα είναι test και θα δείξει. Αρκεί να μην απαντήσεις ποτέ yes στην ερώτηση \"format main drive?\"

----------


## gramle

Οταν υπαρχουν απειρα λεφτα το τελευταιο που σε νοιαζει ειναι η οικογενεια και οι αξιες γενικα. Τα ισοπεδωνεις ολα. Κανεις οτι σου αρεσει χωρις να σε κατακρινει κανενας και νομιζεις οτι εισαι ελευθερος και ευτυχισμενος. Αυτο ακριβως κανει και το ζευγαρι που ανεφερα. Αυτο ομως ειναι \"πολυτελεια\" των πλουσιων και διασημων. Να βρισκουν γκομενους και γκομενες και να μενουν ολοι μαζι σε ενα σπιτι. Αυτο με εμας τους κοινους θνητους δεν γινεται.

----------


## interappted

εμεις οι κοινοι θνητοι πρεπει να γινουμε super ηρωες!!!!!!

----------


## perpatontas..

επίσης ποτέ διόροφο σπίτι....
ποιος να ανεβοκατεβαίνει σκάλες πια...ουφ

----------


## e8

Τελικά μας έχεις μπερδέψει .
Ολη αυτή η ανακεφαλαίωση δεν μας είπες βοήθησε σε τίποτα ?
Και αν ναι ποιόν ????

----------


## Sofia

μαλλον τον ίδιο τον husband

----------


## husband

Ε8 ξεκινώ από την ερώτησή σου και γράφω. 
Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησε αυτό ή όχι, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το τελευταίο το abilify που παίρνει έχει καμιά σχέση, δεν ξέρω καν αν εγώ έχω αλλάξει αλλά το θετικό είναι ότι βλέπω μία θετική κατάσταση να διαμορφώνετε πλέον.
Η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου έχει πάνω από 5 μέρες να κλάψει. Η διάθεσή της έχει γυρίσει από το \"δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα, άσε με το μόνο που θέλω είναι να κλαίω\" στο \"δεν το βάζω κάτω ρε γμτο\"
Οι πόνοι που την ταλαιπωρούν φαίνεται να έχουν υποχωρήσει και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ
Ξεκινήσαμε μαζί περπάτημα ώστε και το πόδι της με το οποίο δεν είχε ασχοληθεί για πολύ καιρό να γυμναστεί και αυτό και παρά τον όποιο πόνο προκαλεί αυτό το περπάτημα νιώθει πλέον πως δεν πρέπει να τα παρατήσει ξανά.
Η φυσιοθεραπεύτριά της την έχει βοηθήσει πολύ και με το αυχενικό τελευταία. 
Η δουλειά της μπορεί να μην πηγαίνει και τόσο καλά αλλά αυτό πλέον δεν την αγχώνει όσο παλιά.
Έχει βρει πάρα πολύ διάθεση και χρόνο να ασχοληθεί με τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μας και από αυτό και μόνο κερδίζει

χμμμμ άφησα για τελευταίο να πώ τι γίνεται με εμάς του δύο ... χμμμ ε η ειλικρίνειά μου απέναντί σας δεν με αφήνει να μην πω πως εδώ βλέπω μεν βελτίωση αλλά μικρή. Δεν βλέπω να γεφυρώνεται εύκολα το συναισθηματικό κενό μεταξύ μας αλλά πάντως κάτι γίνεται.

ΥΓ1 Πάντως ε8 για να το λές εσύ μάλλον θα πρέπει να γράψω τα όποια συμπεράσματα έβγαλα. Θα γίνει και αυτό (όσο και αν θέλω να μην παραδεχτώ ότι σκόπιμα μέχρι τώρα δεν τα διατύπωσα γραπτώς παρά μόνο στο μυαλό μου τα γυρνάω)
ΥΓ2 Σήμερα προσπάθησα να βρώ τον γιατρό της αλλά δεν κατέστη δυνατό καθώς ήξερα μόνο το σταθερό του και ούτε απάντησε στα μυνήματα του τηλεφωνητή στο σταθερό του. Από αύριο λοιπόν στο γραφείο του... 

Σας καλημερίζω όλους και σας εύχομαι δύναμη (ή όπως λέγαμε τότε παλιά στην ιστιοπλοοία POWERRRRRR)

----------


## interappted

huspand χαρηκα για τις θετικες εξελιξεις φροντιστε να τις διατηρησετε σε αυτο το σημειο!η διατηρηση σοβαρα σου μιλαω χρειαζεται εξισου αγωνα

----------


## husband

Γυρίζοντας από τον ψυχίατρο ψυχοθεραπευτή της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου. Σκέψεις και αισθήματα (ή συναισθήματα?).

*Ούφ το έκανα το βήμα.*

Και όντως και αυτός το διαπίστωσε ότι κάτι έχει αλλάξει τελευταία. 
Ωραία, πολύ ωραία.

Η κατάθλιψης της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου είναι δύσκολη καθώς είναι το δεύτερο επεισόδιο και θα χρειαστεί καιρός με τα φάρμακα (τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο μετά την λήξη του προβλήματος)
Δηλαδή πως να το δεχτεί αυτό η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου όταν θέλει ένα μωρό ΤΩΡΑ? 

Το να σταματάει ένα φάρμακο χωρίς να το ξέρει ο γιατρός της (σκέφτομαι από μέσα μου και εγώ να μην την αποτρέπω από αυτή την πράξη) έκανε μεγάλη χρονική ζημιά. 
Πως να την πείσω να δεχτεί ότι πρέπει να ελέγχω αν παίρνει τα φάρμακά της? Τεσπα κάτι θετικό βγήκε τουλάχιστον. 

Θα μας βοηθήσει με συνεδρίες και των δύο μαζί για τα προβλήματα επικοινωνίας που έχουμε. 
Καλό και αυτό. Από κάπου πρέπει να γίνει μία αρχή. Αντε να δούμε (τη δυσπιστία για το αν θα δεχτεί η αγαπημένη μου την αυξάνει και η δική μου δυσπιστία για το αν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα. Αλλά με σταυρωμένα χέρια δεν θα κάτσω.) θα δείξει

Πάντως για τα δικά μου σε άλλο γιατρό πρέπει να πάω. Κάθετος και απόλυτος σε αυτό. Με ή χωρίς την γνώση του γεγονότος αυτού από την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. Δεν μπορεί να μας παρακολουθεί και τους δύο ψυχοθεραπευτικά. 
Καλά ήταν ανάγκη να εφραστεί ψιλοαρνητικά για τους λιγοστούς συναδέλφους του? και καρααρνητικά για τους ψυχολόγους? Δεν βαριέ. Πάντως λέω να κάνουμε πρώτα την αρχή με τις συνεδρείες για τον γάμο και τα προβλήματά μας και (λίγο?? πολύ?? μάλον λίγο) αργότερα βλέπω και τα απολύτως δικά μου. (είπα και εγώ το έκανα το πρώτο βήμα. Τεσπα έστω και μισό το έκανα.)

Καλά έκανα και πήγα. Σε καλό θα μας και θα ΤΗΣ βγεί.

----------


## interappted

huspand το ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ τα λεει ολα...

----------


## husband

Δεν ξέρω από όρια και ξεόρια. Μόνο συναίσθημα. Χωρίς λογική. Μόνο ελπίδα για καλύτερο σήμερα. Για ένα τέλειο αύριο.

----------


## ak7ak

ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ Ο ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΟΣ. ΣΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΥ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ, Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ. ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ, ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ, ΑΛΛΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ, ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΘΕΛΗΣΗ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ, ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ, ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ, ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ.
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ!

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by ak7ak_
> ....Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ, Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ......


Να είσαι καλά αφροδίτη και νάξερες πόσο σωστό είναι αυτό που λές. και πόσο δεν πρέπει να το ξεχνάει κανείς.
ΥΓ1 το αντίθετο της αγάπης για όποιον δεν το ξέρει είναι ο εγωισμός πάντως. Δεν είναι το μίσος.
ΥΓ2 Κατάθλιψη (τέρας, θεριό ανήμερο, θολώνει όλες τις αισθήσεις ακόμα και τον νου). Όμως τα έχει τα τρωτά της τα σημεία ακόμα και αυτή η λερναία ύδρα. Αγάπη, συμπαράσταση, στιγμές (έστω) ευτυχίας, επιμονή, βοήθεια. Και πάνω από όλα η αποδοχή του γεγονότος ότι και κατάθλιψη υπάρχει και τέλος της κατάθλιψης υπάρχει.

----------


## husband

Λάθη, λάθη του παρελθόντος που κυνηγάνε. Πότε σταματάει το κυνηγητό? Πότε αρχίζεις να ζείς? Πως συμφιλιώνεις το τώρα με το χτές? Πώς να ζεστάνεις μιά αγάπη όχι από το μηδέν αλλά από το ύπό του μηδενός? *Και μάλιστα όταν εσύ το πάτησες το κουμπί το -10? Πως να δεχθεί η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου αυτά που ούτε εσύ δεν αποδέχεσαι στον ευατό σου? Πως?*
Όχι δεν είναι αυτολύπηση, είναι αλήθειες. Είναι μαρτύριο της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ μου όχι δικό μου.
Η γνώση των συνεπειών των πράξεων δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα και μάλιστα μεγάλο είναι οι συνέπειες των πράξεων.
Οχι δεν είναι ενοχικό σύνδρομο. Κάποιες ενοχές έχουν βάση πραγματική, βάση αληθινή. Κάποιες όχι.
-λόγια μόνο λόγια....
-όχι γνώση βαθιά ριζωμένη και αδυναμία πραγματική να γυρίσεις πίσω στο χρόνο και να αλλάξεις τα γεγονότα. Οπότε τι μένει??
Τι???

----------


## gramle

Ενα θα πω βρε hus, η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΥ ειναι η πιο τυχερη γυναικα στον κοσμο και διστυχως δεν το ξερει. Εχει εναν αντρα που νοιαζεται τοσο πολυ γι\' αυτην, για τα αισθηματα της. Οι 9 στους 10 αντρες δεν την πολυψαχνουν. Αρχιζουν τους χαρακτηρισμους του στυλ *******, καργιολα κλπ. για οτιδηποτε μη αποδεκτο απο αυτους χωρις να προσπαθησουν να εισβαλουν στον ψυχισμο της γυναικας και στους λογους για τους οποιους την οδηγησαν σε διαφορες μη αποδεκτες συμπεριφορες. Σου αξιζει ενα μεγαλο μπραβο. Αυτο εχω μονο να πω... Κριμα που δεν σου το λεει και αυτη γιατι το αξιζεις. Εχεις κανει και εσυ τα λαθη σου που ομως τα αναγνωριζεις και δεν καθεσαι να την κατηγορεις. Απεναντιας στεκεσαι διπλα της και προσπαθεις να την καταλαβεις.

----------


## giota73

Θυμάμαι όταν σε είδα μια μέρα να μπαίνεις στην αυλή του σχολείου μας με το καφέ δερμάτινό σου και το τζιν. Και είπα σεμια φίλη μου , εγώ αυτόν θέλω. Εκείνη τη στιγμή ο΄θυτε στα όνειρα μου δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα ήσουν ποτέ δικός μου. Και ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα που ήσουν και είσαι δικός μου. Και ξέρεις όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μόνο εσένα θέλω. Μπορεί κάποιες στιγμές όπως λες και εσύ ότι σου έχει συμβεί με τη σκέψη να θέλησα κάποιον άλλο αλλά ποτέ δεν αισθάνθηκα έτοιμη να νιώσω το άγγιγμα κάποιου άλλου στο σώμα μου. Ησουν ο πρώτος άντρας στη ζωή μου, εννοώ ερωτικά και ο τελευταίος μέχρι σήμερα .... Lol. Για ότι έγινε στις internet σχέσεις μου , το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το καλύτερο ήταν να μην ψάχνεις , να μην ξέρεις, αλλά εσύ τρωγόσουνα να τα ξέρεις όλα. Είναι σαν να ήθελες να ξέρεις και τις σκέψεις μου , γι\' αυτό σου λέω ότι θέλεις να ελέγχεις τα πάντα στη ζωή μου. Η ιστορία με τον Αιγύπτιο ήταν καθαρά μια δική μου βλακεία και την πληρωσα. Υπήρξα τόσο αφελής που ντρε΄πομαι να το πω σε οποιονδήποτε . Την πάτησα. Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτός ο λόγος που σου ζήτησα να χωρίσουμε. Ηταν η αφορμή. Ηταν η κακή ψυχολοηγική μου κατάσταση ίσως που με έκανε τόσο σκληρή. Εψαχωα για την αλλαγή. Σε ευγνωμονώ που δεν με άφησες να φύγω. Η ζωή μου είναι μαζί σου. Οσο για τον Internet έρωτα μαζί σου χωρίς να ξέρω ότι είσαι εσύ, ήταν απλά και μόνο η διέξοδός μου από την σκληρή πραγματικότητα μου και μόνο αυτό, το μάθημα μου το είχα πάρει. Ηξερα πλέον τι ψάχνουν οι πιο πολλοί άντρες στα internet chat και εκμεταλλευόμουν αυτούς για να βρίσκω εγώ διέξοδο, Killing time. Οταν μου αποκάλυψες ότι ήσουν εσύ χάρηκα και ανακάλυψα ακόμη αυτό πουήδη ήξερα, ότι τόσα χρόνια κρύβεσαι, δεν μου έχεις δείξει ποιος είσαι γι υατό και δεν αναγνώρισα σχεδόν τίποτα από εσένα σε αυτόν . Τι φοβάσαι? Ημουν δική σου και είμαι δική σου. Τι φοβάσαι και δεν ανοιγεσαι? Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικό σου το πρόβλημα ή εγώ σε έχω τρομάξει. Γιατί τόσα χρόνια μου στέρησες λόγια αγάπης . Το είχα τόσο ανάγκη. Γιατί τόσα χρόνια φοβάσει να μου δείξεις ότι με ποθείς. Είμαι εδώ. Μαζί σου δίπλα σου , είσαι ο άντρας της ζωής μου , ο άντρας μου. Ανοιξε την ψυχή σου , το μυαλό σου. Εχουμε κοινή πορεία σε αυτή τη ζωή. Η ζωή είναι μία και εμείςαποφασίσαμε να τη μοιραστούμε. Δεν θα έχουμε άλλη ευκαιρία. Αυτή είναι η ζωή που πρέπει να ζήσουμε. Είναι τόσο απλό. Εχουμε κάτι μοναδικό. Πιστεύω ότι λίγοι άνθρωποι σε αυτόν τον κόσμο έχουν αγαπηθεί τόσο όσο εμείς. Ας το χαρούμε λοιπόν . Ας αφήσουμε τους εγωισμούς στην άκρη. Δενέχω τίποτα να πάρω από εσένα παρά μόνο αυτά που θέλεις εσύ να μου δώσεις και δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα. Θέλω μόνο να με αγαπάς , να νιώσω ασφάλεια μαζί σου , έχω τόσο ανάγκη να νιώσω σφαλής, να μου δείχνεις την αγάπη σου, να ξέρω ότι για σε΄να είμαι η καλύτερη δεν με νοιαζουν οι άλλοι , θέλω να σε νιώσω δυνατό δίπλα μου, να είσαι ο αρχηγός σε αυτή την οικογένεια, ο προστάτης μας . Ολα τα χρόνια που είμαστε μαζί αισθάνομαι μόνη, ότι έχω όλη την ευθύνη για τα πάντα , δεν θέλω αυτόν τον ρόλο, θέλω να σε βοηθάω όχι να είμαι πρώτη και μόνη. Ξέρεις πόσο υγιε΄ς είναι για μια γυναίκα να νιώθει δεύτερης ευθ΄λυνης στην οικογένεια? Αργισα και εγώ να το καταλάβω. Ξέρεςι βεβαια ότι έτσι είχα μάθει στη ζωή μου, μόνη να παίρνω αποφάσεις, μόνη νατις εκτελώ, αυτή η συνηθεια μου έγινε δεύτερη φύση, μεέκανε να πιστευω ότι μόνη μου ξέρω καλ΄λυτερα και μπορώ άνετα . Τελικά δεν είναι έτσι και τώρα θέλω να ξέρω και να μπορώ όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα. Εχω αρχίζει να σε εμπιστεύομαι. ¨οσοι σε ξέρουν καλά εμπιστευονται την κρίση σου και μετά από τόσα χρόνια και εγώ. 
Τώρα. Ναι γτάσαμε σε αυτό το τέλμα, αρρώστησα . Εχει κάνει πολλά για μένα και εξακολουθείς να κάνεις. Χωρίς εσένα ήμουν χαμένη. 
Οσον αφορά το τι μπορείς να κάνεις για να με βοηθήσεις ..... Εχω αντιληφθεί ότι όταν είμαι στις μαύρες μου και είσαι μαζί μου βαλ΄τωνω ακόμη περισσότερο. Σαν το μικρό παιδί που κλάιει πιο πολύ όταν χτυπήσει και τρέξει και η μαμά κοντά του. Ας δοκιμάσουμε να με αφήνεις μόνη. Θέλω να είσαι φυσιολογικός μαζί μου. Οχι περισσότερα χάδια , όχι περισσότερη προσοχή, όχι νταντέματα,τόσα όσα σου βγαίνου αυθόρμητα τίποτα παραπάνω. Αντιμετώπισε με σαν να μην είμαι άρρωστη. Μην με ρωτάς πως είσαι σήμερα, αν θέλω θα σου μιλήσω εγώ , αν έχω κάτι που με πνίγει και θέλω να το πω. Αφησε με λίγο να κολυμπήσω στα βαθιά. Παρότρυνε με να κάνω πράγματα μόνη μου, μην είσαι συνέχεια εκεί. Π΄ρεπει και εγώ να περπατήσω ξανά , μην μου κρατάς συνέχεια το χέρι . Παρότρυνε με καιλέγε μου όσοσ πιο συχνά \" ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ\". Πρεπει να είμαι ανεξάρτητη , το έχω ανάγκη. Δες λίγο τον εαυτό σου. Βγες για καφέ , πέρνα καλά καιέλα σπίτι να μου πεις π΄λοσοκαλά πέρασες .Πάνε για μπάσκετ, Κόψε το τσιγάρο. Δείξε μου ότι αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου, δείξε μου ότι αγαπάς τη ζωή σου. Λέγε μου όταν το χρειάζομαι ότιόλα θα περάσουν , σε πιστεύω. Χρειάζομαι ενθάρρυνση. 
Ζήτησε μου συγνώμη για τις κακές σου στιγμές στο παρελθόν, μια προς μία. Πές μου ότι δεν θα επαναληφθούν. 
Να είσαι δυνατός, καιότανμ δεν είσαι να μου λες σε έχω ανάγκη, να νιω΄θω απαραίτητηγια σένα. 
Δείξε μου αυτό που είσαι, τα καλά, τα στραβά, τα ασυγχώρητα. Και εγώ έχω καλά στραβά και ασυγχώρητα . Μην με φοβάσαι . Είμαστε μαζί , έχουμε τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μας, με τα καλά και τα στραβά μας , με τις καλές και τις κακές μας στιγμές. Νιώσε τη δύναμη του μαζί. Νιώσε πόσο απόλυτα είμαστε μαζί. 
Και στην σεξουαλική μας ζωή, όρμα. Τα υπόλοιπα σχετικά με αυτό κατ ιδίαν. 
Εις αυριον αντρούλη. Πρέπει νακλεισω

----------


## husband

thx gramle, 
αλλά μη ξεχνάς βλέπεις μόνο τη μία πλευρά. Αμα έβλεπες και το τι νιώθει η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου και γιατί τότε μπορεί να μη μιλούσες έτσι. Τότε θα έβλεπες ότι και ο husband τα έχει κάνει τα σκατά του.Και τώρα τι προσπαθεί? Να βοηθήσει ή να βρει επιβεβαίωση...Μπέρδεμα. 
Thx again πάντως

----------


## husband

(χωρίς λόγια)



> _Originally posted by giota73_
> Θυμάμαι όταν σε είδα μια μέρα να μπαίνεις στην αυλή του σχολείου μας με το καφέ δερμάτινό σου και το τζιν. Και είπα σεμια φίλη μου , εγώ αυτόν θέλω. Εκείνη τη στιγμή ο΄θυτε στα όνειρα μου δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα ήσουν ποτέ δικός μου. Και ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα που ήσουν και είσαι δικός μου. Και ξέρεις όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μόνο εσένα θέλω. Μπορεί κάποιες στιγμές όπως λες και εσύ ότι σου έχει συμβεί με τη σκέψη να θέλησα κάποιον άλλο αλλά ποτέ δεν αισθάνθηκα έτοιμη να νιώσω το άγγιγμα κάποιου άλλου στο σώμα μου. Ησουν ο πρώτος άντρας στη ζωή μου, εννοώ ερωτικά και ο τελευταίος μέχρι σήμερα .... Lol. Για ότι έγινε στις internet σχέσεις μου , το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το καλύτερο ήταν να μην ψάχνεις , να μην ξέρεις, αλλά εσύ τρωγόσουνα να τα ξέρεις όλα. Είναι σαν να ήθελες να ξέρεις και τις σκέψεις μου , γι\' αυτό σου λέω ότι θέλεις να ελέγχεις τα πάντα στη ζωή μου. Η ιστορία με τον Αιγύπτιο ήταν καθαρά μια δική μου βλακεία και την πληρωσα. Υπήρξα τόσο αφελής που ντρε΄πομαι να το πω σε οποιονδήποτε . Την πάτησα. Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτός ο λόγος που σου ζήτησα να χωρίσουμε. Ηταν η αφορμή. Ηταν η κακή ψυχολοηγική μου κατάσταση ίσως που με έκανε τόσο σκληρή. Εψαχωα για την αλλαγή. Σε ευγνωμονώ που δεν με άφησες να φύγω. Η ζωή μου είναι μαζί σου. Οσο για τον Internet έρωτα μαζί σου χωρίς να ξέρω ότι είσαι εσύ, ήταν απλά και μόνο η διέξοδός μου από την σκληρή πραγματικότητα μου και μόνο αυτό, το μάθημα μου το είχα πάρει. Ηξερα πλέον τι ψάχνουν οι πιο πολλοί άντρες στα internet chat και εκμεταλλευόμουν αυτούς για να βρίσκω εγώ διέξοδο, Killing time. Οταν μου αποκάλυψες ότι ήσουν εσύ χάρηκα και ανακάλυψα ακόμη αυτό πουήδη ήξερα, ότι τόσα χρόνια κρύβεσαι, δεν μου έχεις δείξει ποιος είσαι γι υατό και δεν αναγνώρισα σχεδόν τίποτα από εσένα σε αυτόν . Τι φοβάσαι? Ημουν δική σου και είμαι δική σου. Τι φοβάσαι και δεν ανοιγεσαι? Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικό σου το πρόβλημα ή εγώ σε έχω τρομάξει. Γιατί τόσα χρόνια μου στέρησες λόγια αγάπης . Το είχα τόσο ανάγκη. Γιατί τόσα χρόνια φοβάσει να μου δείξεις ότι με ποθείς. Είμαι εδώ. Μαζί σου δίπλα σου , είσαι ο άντρας της ζωής μου , ο άντρας μου. Ανοιξε την ψυχή σου , το μυαλό σου. Εχουμε κοινή πορεία σε αυτή τη ζωή. Η ζωή είναι μία και εμείςαποφασίσαμε να τη μοιραστούμε. Δεν θα έχουμε άλλη ευκαιρία. Αυτή είναι η ζωή που πρέπει να ζήσουμε. Είναι τόσο απλό. Εχουμε κάτι μοναδικό. Πιστεύω ότι λίγοι άνθρωποι σε αυτόν τον κόσμο έχουν αγαπηθεί τόσο όσο εμείς. Ας το χαρούμε λοιπόν . Ας αφήσουμε τους εγωισμούς στην άκρη. Δενέχω τίποτα να πάρω από εσένα παρά μόνο αυτά που θέλεις εσύ να μου δώσεις και δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα. Θέλω μόνο να με αγαπάς , να νιώσω ασφάλεια μαζί σου , έχω τόσο ανάγκη να νιώσω σφαλής, να μου δείχνεις την αγάπη σου, να ξέρω ότι για σε΄να είμαι η καλύτερη δεν με νοιαζουν οι άλλοι , θέλω να σε νιώσω δυνατό δίπλα μου, να είσαι ο αρχηγός σε αυτή την οικογένεια, ο προστάτης μας . Ολα τα χρόνια που είμαστε μαζί αισθάνομαι μόνη, ότι έχω όλη την ευθύνη για τα πάντα , δεν θέλω αυτόν τον ρόλο, θέλω να σε βοηθάω όχι να είμαι πρώτη και μόνη. Ξέρεις πόσο υγιε΄ς είναι για μια γυναίκα να νιώθει δεύτερης ευθ΄λυνης στην οικογένεια? Αργισα και εγώ να το καταλάβω. Ξέρεςι βεβαια ότι έτσι είχα μάθει στη ζωή μου, μόνη να παίρνω αποφάσεις, μόνη νατις εκτελώ, αυτή η συνηθεια μου έγινε δεύτερη φύση, μεέκανε να πιστευω ότι μόνη μου ξέρω καλ΄λυτερα και μπορώ άνετα . Τελικά δεν είναι έτσι και τώρα θέλω να ξέρω και να μπορώ όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα. Εχω αρχίζει να σε εμπιστεύομαι. ¨οσοι σε ξέρουν καλά εμπιστευονται την κρίση σου και μετά από τόσα χρόνια και εγώ. 
> Τώρα. Ναι γτάσαμε σε αυτό το τέλμα, αρρώστησα . Εχει κάνει πολλά για μένα και εξακολουθείς να κάνεις. Χωρίς εσένα ήμουν χαμένη. 
> Οσον αφορά το τι μπορείς να κάνεις για να με βοηθήσεις ..... Εχω αντιληφθεί ότι όταν είμαι στις μαύρες μου και είσαι μαζί μου βαλ΄τωνω ακόμη περισσότερο. Σαν το μικρό παιδί που κλάιει πιο πολύ όταν χτυπήσει και τρέξει και η μαμά κοντά του. Ας δοκιμάσουμε να με αφήνεις μόνη. Θέλω να είσαι φυσιολογικός μαζί μου. Οχι περισσότερα χάδια , όχι περισσότερη προσοχή, όχι νταντέματα,τόσα όσα σου βγαίνου αυθόρμητα τίποτα παραπάνω. Αντιμετώπισε με σαν να μην είμαι άρρωστη. Μην με ρωτάς πως είσαι σήμερα, αν θέλω θα σου μιλήσω εγώ , αν έχω κάτι που με πνίγει και θέλω να το πω. Αφησε με λίγο να κολυμπήσω στα βαθιά. Παρότρυνε με να κάνω πράγματα μόνη μου, μην είσαι συνέχεια εκεί. Π΄ρεπει και εγώ να περπατήσω ξανά , μην μου κρατάς συνέχεια το χέρι . Παρότρυνε με καιλέγε μου όσοσ πιο συχνά \" ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ\". Πρεπει να είμαι ανεξάρτητη , το έχω ανάγκη. Δες λίγο τον εαυτό σου. Βγες για καφέ , πέρνα καλά καιέλα σπίτι να μου πεις π΄λοσοκαλά πέρασες .Πάνε για μπάσκετ, Κόψε το τσιγάρο. Δείξε μου ότι αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου, δείξε μου ότι αγαπάς τη ζωή σου. Λέγε μου όταν το χρειάζομαι ότιόλα θα περάσουν , σε πιστεύω. Χρειάζομαι ενθάρρυνση. 
> Ζήτησε μου συγνώμη για τις κακές σου στιγμές στο παρελθόν, μια προς μία. Πές μου ότι δεν θα επαναληφθούν. 
> Να είσαι δυνατός, καιότανμ δεν είσαι να μου λες σε έχω ανάγκη, να νιω΄θω απαραίτητηγια σένα. 
> Δείξε μου αυτό που είσαι, τα καλά, τα στραβά, τα ασυγχώρητα. Και εγώ έχω καλά στραβά και ασυγχώρητα . Μην με φοβάσαι . Είμαστε μαζί , έχουμε τον ΑΓΓΕΛΟ μας, με τα καλά και τα στραβά μας , με τις καλές και τις κακές μας στιγμές. Νιώσε τη δύναμη του μαζί. Νιώσε πόσο απόλυτα είμαστε μαζί. 
> Και στην σεξουαλική μας ζωή, όρμα. Τα υπόλοιπα σχετικά με αυτό κατ ιδίαν. 
> Εις αυριον αντρούλη. Πρέπει νακλεισω

----------


## gramle

τι εξελιξη κι αυτη!...

----------


## perpatontas..

bravo re paidia polu xairomai!!!!! BRAVOOOOOOO
bravo bravobravo bravo

in love mode  :Wink:

----------


## gramle

τελικα την βοηθησες βρε hus

----------


## husband

Γράφω σβήνω, ξαναγράφω, ξανασβήνω. Δεν θέλω να χαλάσω τίποτα με ότι γράψω. Ότι γράφω με φαίνετε τόσο λίγο. Βάζω το τραγούδι και δακρύζω.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3n2wXEFeLI&amp;mode=related&amp;search=
Θα συνεχίζω με έδιτ
Και ναι πρέπει να το πώ. Με έχεις κάνει να κλαίω. Σαν παιδί μικρό. Δεν το περίμενα. Ιδίως μετά το Σάββατόβραδό μας. Το ευχόμουν όμως τόσο βαθιά. Τόσο ήθελα να δείς και να καταλάβεις ότι το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είσαι εσύ
Εσύ η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου που για σένα πρέπει να αλλάξω το στραβό μου το σβέρκο και να σου δείχνω τον ωραίο το husband.
Αυτόν που χαίρεται μόνο που σε βλέπει. Και ναι θα σε αφήσω. Θα σταματήσω αυτό το σφίξιμο που σε σφίγγει τόσο που θα σκάσεις.
Τέλειωσε το τραγούδι, βάζω άλλο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2hlQubTbyw
και συνεχίζω με έδιτ πάλι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPII4rtCTJA&amp;mode=related&amp;search=
όλα αυτά που φοβόμαστε είναι ακόμα εδώ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΩΞΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΜΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΟΥ
Το ξέρω το ξέρω καλά πόσα λάθη έχω κάνει και ναι πόσες και πόσες φορές το έχω σκεφτεί ότι έπρεπε να σε είχαν διώξει μακριά μου αλλα πόσο να ευχαριτήσω τον ΘΕΟ που δεν το έχεις κάνει. 
Εισαι η ζωή μου και να το ξέρεις όσα κολήματα να έχω και με τους γονείς μου και με την δουλειά και με την υπερβολική μου επιθυμία για τον έρωτά μας τίποτα μα τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να επαναληφθεί στο μέλλον

Συνεχίζω με Εδιτ
ΥΓ το υστερόγραφο μου απευθύνεται προς όλους όσους με έχουν βοηθήσει εδώ. Και είστε τόσοι μα τόσοι πολύ που δεν μπορώ να μη σας ευχαριστήσω από εκεί που μόνο η ψυχή πηγαίνει όταν νιώθει τόση χαρά και θα είναι το πρώτο ΥΓ που δεν θα είναι στο τέλος του μυνήματος
Όποιος με συγχωρεί με συγχωρεί που εκμεταλεύομαι το site αυτό και γράφω τι αισθάνομαι αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην γράψω ότι αισθάνομαι. Πάντα ήμουν ειλικρινής απέναντί σας και πάντα θα είμαι

Το ξέρω πως δεν έχεις δει όλα όσα έχω γράψει αλλά αυτό το τραγουδάκι ηταν για σένα και θέλω να το ακούσεις
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1037&amp;page=11#pid26985
Λίγα ότι και να γράψω είναι λίγα.

ΥΓ 2 Πόσο καλό με κάνατε!!!!! δεν θα μπορέσετε ποτέ να το καταλάβετε. Πόση δύναμη βρήκα από εσάς!!!! Πόσο αυτό το κουράγιο που από το πρώτο μύνημα είδα μπροστά μου είχε νόημα και για μένα και γαι την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου και για όποιον έχει να αντιμετωπίσει την κατάθλιψη και τα λοιπά συγγενή τέρατα.

συνέχεια με έδιτ
όσο και να με πιάνει το πολυγραφότατό μου δεν θα συνεχίσω να γράφω άλλο αυτό το μύνημα. Θέλω να προχωρήσουμε. Να τελειώσουμε με αυτήν την κατάθλιψη που σε έχει τσακίσει. Να λύσουμε και τα δικά μας. Που τόσο έχουν συνδεθεί αυτά τα δύο μεταξύ τους. Το αίτιο, το ψάξιμο για την αρχική αιτία, το πρόβλημα έχουν το δικό τους μερίδιο στη λύση αλλά (όπως θα έλεγε και ο Rogers νομίζω) ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ? Ε θα την βρούμε την άκρη. Με φάρμακα, με ψυχολόγο, με ψυχολόγους θα τη βρούμε την άκρη. ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ άκρη
και υπάρχει και ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ μας
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT48eaK0MYI
ή μαλλον εγώ έχω δύο αγγέλους........
σας αφήνω τώρα (αντε για τα κατιδίαν και άργησα)

----------


## perpatontas..

Τελικά το ίντερνετ έχει και τα καλά του!!!
Μπράβο και στους δύο σας
Ρεσεις με κάνατε να δακρύσω..φοβερό τραγούδι χας!!
Να στε καλά πάντα

----------


## anitak

ρε παιδια, πώς εξηγειτε την αναγκη σας να δινετε μια τετοια παρασταση; σιγουρα μπορειτε να τα πειτε και κατα προσωπο (φανταζομαι δλδ..) Μήπως ολο αυτο εχει κατι σαν παλινδρομηση σε εφηβικες, νοσταλγικα προκληθείσες, συνηθειες; Περιμένετε να σας πουμε εμεις μπραβο (ή οτιδηποτε αλλο); δεν ξερω.. προβληματιζομαι

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by husband_
> ............
> Όποιος με συγχωρεί με συγχωρεί που εκμεταλεύομαι το site αυτό και γράφω τι αισθάνομαι αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην γράψω ότι αισθάνομαι. Πάντα ήμουν ειλικρινής απέναντί σας και πάντα θα είμαι
> ..........

----------


## perpatontas..

δεν είναι θετικό που εκφράστηκαν όμως έστω και μέσα από εδώ;

----------


## gramle

anitak, σωστο κι αυτο αλλα το αποτελεσμα μετραει

----------


## Sofia

αποτέλεσμα.................? Νομίζω ότι στην πορεία της σχέσης, αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν καθημερινά, κάθε στιγμή κι άλλα....

----------


## gramle

εννοω το αποτελεσμα που ειχε αυτη η προσπαθεια του να να βοηθησει την γυναικα του μεσα απο εδω! Δεν διαβασες τα προυγουμενα σοφια μου

----------


## Sofia

καλα :Frown: .....gramle! Μη βαρούτε!

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> δεν είναι θετικό που εκφράστηκαν όμως έστω και μέσα από εδώ;



εγω το βρισκω σχετικό..
ουτε ενοχληση ειναι για μας (εστω εμενα) χαζ. Απλά διακρίνω μια τάση επίδειξης που θα την θεωρούσα είτε ένδειξη ανωριμότητας είτε ανασφάλειας ως προς την πραγματικότητα της σχέσης.
ερωτηση σχετικη: όταν τη βλέπεις στο σπίτι, κοιμάστε, ξυπνάτε, τρώτε κλπ, την αποκαλείς ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ; γιατί όλο αυτό μου φαίνεται κάπως δήθεν;

----------


## giota73

Πως είναι δυνατόν να μιλάς για παράσταση. Εδώ μέσα που βρίσκεσαι, αν και δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα ακόμη δικό σου, βρίσκεσαι από ανάγκη για επικοινωνία. Εκτός και αν επικοινωνία μπορεί να υπάρξει εδώ μέσ μόνο μεταξύ αγνώστων , ενώ μεταξύ γνωστών λέγεται παράσταση. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι διαφορερικό κάνουμε εμείς και έχεις τόσο έυκολη την τόσο κακή κριτική. . Το πως θα επικοινωνήσουμε το επιλέγουμε εμείς και μόνο εμείς. Και όποοιος δεν έχει ν κερδίσει τίποτα από αυτή την επικοινωνία μας ας μην τα διαβάζει. Ακούς εκεί παράσταση. Ετσι γούσταρα έτσι έκανα. Ηθελα να μιλήσω στον άντρα μου μέσα από αυτή τη σελίδα, θα σου ζητήσω και την άδεια? Αρκετά ποια, ας κρίνει επιτέλους ο καθένας τον εαυτό του. Τουλάχιστον εδώ στο Internet ανώνυμα μπορούμε και θέλουμε να είμαστε πιο ανοιχτοί. Γιατί πρέπει παντού και πάντα να κρυβόμαστε. Ναι ειμαστε άμαθοι να είμαστε μάρτυρες των βαθύτερων σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων των άλλων και αυτό ίσως σε κάποιο βαθμό να σε δικαιολογεί. Αλλωστε εγώ ένα γράμμα στον λαντρα μου έγραψα , αν παράπεσε στα χέρια σου και το διάβασες και τι έγινε, δεν έκανα και έγκλημα.

----------


## giota73

Γι αυτό έχουμε καταντήσει έτσι. Εδώ ανώνυμα ανοιχτήκαμε, επιτρέψαμε σε κάπιους να δουν πιοι είμαστε και αρχισε η αμφισβήτηση, η κριτική. Που να το κάνεις κι επώνυμα. Αλλά όχι εδώ μέσα θα διατηρήσω το δικαίωμα μου να κάνω ότι και όπως το θέλω, όχιμάλλους περιορισμούς στο ποια είμαι,πως εκφράζομαι, πως φαίνομαι,

----------


## giota73

Θα μπορούσα να σου πω πολλά για να βάλω μέσα στο μικρό σου το μυαλουδάκι μια άλλη οπτική αλλ΄δεν με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## giota73

Σταμάτα πια να κρίνεις. Υποκρισία είναι αυτό που κάνεις εσύ. Ποιός ο ρόλος σου εδώ μέσα?. Ο καθένας εδώ μέσα βγάζει την ψυχή του, εσύ τι κάνεις κοιτάς την ψυχή μας στα δόντια θαρρείς κι θα την αγοράσεις?

----------


## giota73

Και ο μόνος λόγος που σου απαντώ είναι γιατί εξευτελίζεις με ανόητες απορίες ιερά πράγματα. Ναι με λέει ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ, μήπως έχει καμμία καλύτερη πρόταση?

----------


## giota73

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Ανοιξα το profile σου και είδα ότι σε λένε Κατίνα. Το βρήκα πολύ αστείο.

----------


## anitak

εδώ είμαστε για να ακούμε και αρνητικά. Επειδή δε γνωριζόμαστε με κανέναν σχεδόν στην πραγματική του διάσταση, ένας τρόπος να αντιμετωπίσω εγώ αυτό το σάητ είναι ως πεδίο ανάπτυξης υποθετικών και πιθανών σεναρίων/σχεσεων. Ετσι, εκφραζω μια αποψη σε αυτο που βλεπω και μονο. Δε θελω να σε προσβαλω και πολυ καλα εκανες να ανοιχτεις. Λυπαμαι αν καταλαβες οτι σε κρινω γι αυτο και ευθυνομαι. όμως... Θα προτιμούσες να μη δεις τη γκριμάτσα κάποιας, έστω και κατίνας, όταν διαβασε τις καταχωρήσεις;
ετσι ειναι ο κοσμος. αν σε ενδιαφερει όχι η οπτικη μου εναπόκειται στο χερι σου.

----------


## Sofia

Γιώτα, 

σε μία κοινότητα στο Internet, όπως και έξω,σε Κ.Σ. νομίζω ότι όλοι βλέπουμε μία κατάσταση διαφορετικά, με τον δικό του τρόπο ο καθένας...Αλοίμονο, γιατί να επιβάλεις την ματιά σου? Και να το μπορούσες, θα το θελες?

Ολοι έχουν δικαίωμα να εκφράσουν τα συναισθήματα τους, τις σκέψεις τους. Ευτυχώς! Πως και σε θυμώνει τόσο η άποψη της anitak? Αλλωστε δεν σε ξέρει...ένα κομμάτι του τεράστοιυ παζλ έχει να βλέπει...όπως όλοι εδώ. Για σένα είναι λευκό κ υπέροχο, γι αυτήν μαύρο, για μένα γκρι. Το θέμα είναι εσύ πώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι τον εαυτό σου μέσα και έξω από τη σχέση αυτή που ζειτε....

Το σχόλιο για το ονομα anitak, το βρήκα \"μικρό\"

----------


## giota73

Οσα είχα να πω σχετικά με την anitac τα είπα. ¨οσοσν αφορά το γιατί θυμώνω, επιτρέψτε μου κι εμένα να θυμώνω για πράγμτα που εσάς τυχόν δεν θ σας θύμωναν. Εσύ μπορεί να το βλέπεις άσπρο εγώ μαύρο. Στ λόγια σου έρχομαι για να σου απαντήσω. Τέλος πάντων αρκετά χάνω τον αρχικό σκοπό για τον οποίο μπήκα σε αυτή τη σελίδα και δεν θέλω να εξακολουθήσω ν το κανω, δεν έχει και καμμία ουσίά άλλωστε αυτή η ιστοεία με την anitac. Με νευρίασε τις απάντησα μου απάντησε τέρμα.

----------


## e8

Απρόοπτη εξέλιξη !!
Δεν ήξερα ότι μπαίνει και η γυναίκα σου και τα βλέπει συζυγε !!
Για να της το πεις, κάποιο λόγο θα είχες , εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα.

Γιώτα , ο συζυγός σου μας έχει εκπλήξει με το ενδιαφέρον του για σένα και για την οικογένειά του γενικά.
Του εξέφρασες τα αισθήματα σου και του είπες ότι θέλεις να είσαστε μαζί και μόνο μαζί.
Του ζήτησες από ότι είδα να σου ζητήσει συγνώμη για όλα όσα σου έχει κάνει και μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά είπες όλα ένα προς ένα.

Μήπως όμως και εσύ πρέπει να του ζητήσεις το ίδιο συγνώμη για τα δικά σου λάθη ?
Δεν μπορεί σε μια σχέση, σε ένα γάμο να κάνει μόνο ένας λάθη και ο άλλος τίποτα ?
Μήπως πρέπει και εσύ να σκεφτείς απο την δική σου πλευρά που έχεις φταίξει ??

Από την άλλη να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που επιτέθηκες στην ανιτακ, επειδή είπε την γνώμη της.
Ολες οι γνώμες είναι σεβαστές .
Μην ξεχνάς ότι εδώ είναι ένας εικονικός κόσμος και είναι πιθανόν να παιχτουν διάφορα παιχνίδια.
Ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει τις επιφυλάξεις του.
Αλλά το ότι την λένε Κατίνα ......και αυτό το επεσήμανες......ειλικρινά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.....ούτε και δείχνει ανωτερότητα.

Νάσαστε και οι δυο καλά.
Μακάρι να βρείτε την άκρη στις σχέση σας [b]αλλά με αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις.[b]
*Οσο και να βολεύει να ρίχνουμε το φταίξιμο στον ένα σίγουρα οι ευθύνες είναι μοιρασμένες.*

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by giota73_
> ...Οσα είχα να πω σχετικά με την anitac τα είπα. ¨οσοσν αφορά το γιατί θυμώνω, επιτρέψτε μου κι εμένα να θυμώνω για πράγμτα που εσάς τυχόν δεν θ σας θύμωναν. Εσύ μπορεί να το βλέπεις άσπρο εγώ μαύρο. Στ λόγια σου έρχομαι για να σου απαντήσω. Τέλος πάντων αρκετά χάνω τον αρχικό σκοπό για τον οποίο μπήκα σε αυτή τη σελίδα και δεν θέλω να εξακολουθήσω ν το κανω, δεν έχει και καμμία ουσίά άλλωστε αυτή η ιστοεία με την anitac. Με νευρίασε τις απάντησα μου απάντησε τέρμα.



Το γιατι θυμωνεις ειναι δικο σου θεμα κ φυσικα δεν με αφορα. Η ανιτακ σχολιασε, κοσμια, τη συμπεριφορα σου. _Εσυ_, εκανες μια προσωπικη επιθεση, επιδιωκοντας ενδεχομενως να της δημιουργησεις τυψεις κι ενοχες, εφτασες να της αρνηθηκες το δικαιωμα της γνωμης (σε δημοσιο φορουμ...) κι επιπλεον προχωρησες σε απαξιωτικους χαρακτηρισμους (\"το μικρο σου μυαλουδακι\" κ σχεδον την αποκαλεσες \"γελοια\" κ \"κατινα\").

Και δεν τελειωσε εκει. Οταν, πολυ ευγενικα, η Σοφια επεσημανε το αδικο της συμπεριφορας σου, ουτε στιγμη δεν εδειξες να συνειδητοποιεις πως φερθηκες κενα ζητησεις συγνωμη. Εστω κ με μικρα γραμματα. 

Τεσπα, ευχομαι να βρεις αυτο που ζητας- προσπαθησε ομως να μην βλαπτεις τις αλλες.

----------


## anemos

Εχώ χάσει επισόδια μπήκα στο σάιτ και τρελάθηκα χαίρομαι για τον σύζυγο και την αγαπημένη του όμως δυστυχώς έχω και εγώ μεγαλη απορεία ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ . Μετά από αυτό δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι θα διαβάζω τις καταχωρήσεις με το ίδιο ενδιαφέρον. Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με την anitak . Παρακαλώ όχι άλλο δούλεμα ....

----------


## perpatontas..

Γιατί ρε παιδιά το βλέπετε σαν δούλεμα ή παράσταση; 
Δεν ήταν κάτι προσχεδιασμένο...προφανώς ο χασμπαντ της είπε να μπει να δει
τι γράφει και έτσι κιεγινε.

----------


## MaZanG

Καταλαβαινω την απαντηση της γιωτας εδω μεσα ...καταλαβαινω την επιθεση αν θελετε της γιωτας στην ανιτακ free forum both ways ....αλλα δε καταλαβαινω γιατι ο χασμ επρεπε να απαντησει εδω μεσα η και εδω μεσα.....

----------


## perpatontas..

ήταν μάλλον αυθόρμητο...γιατί να δώσει παράσταση; για ποιον; 
πιστεύω ότι όταν βρέθηκαν μίλησαν

----------


## maria210800

ναι σιγουρα μην σου πω οτι ακομα θα μιλαμε.τελος παντων οτι εγινε εγινε ας ελπισουμε βεβαια αν αγαπαει οντως ο ενας τον αλλο να τα βρουνε τα παιδια.τωρα για τον τροπο της γιωτας ισως να μην ηθελε να συνεχισει να εκφραζεται ο husband τι ναπω?μακαρι αν υπαρχει πραγματικη αγαπη και το ξαναλεω πραγματικη να τα βρουνε και ισως τοτενα περασουν και πολλα προβληματα υγειας

----------


## husband

-καλώς τον *Aκη*, Τι γίνεται βρε καλά?
-Τα ίδια ρε τάκη. Γεια χαρά παιδιά. Ελπίζω όλοι καλίτερα σήμερα...
-Γεια πες γιαυτό (α τυχαίο θέμα) τι λές?
-Δες γιαυτό δεν ξέρω. Νομίζω ότι σε εκείνο το τραπέζει εκεί η νόπη, ο κώστας και τα άλλα παιδιά τα λέγαν χτες.
-thx τα λέμε.
.....
.....
-Ελα ρε νίκο κάτσε και για πές μου μετά τα όσα είπε η ρία για το (β τυχαίο) θέμα προχτές τι θα μου έλεγες να κάνω. Ελενα και εσύ φυσικά πες μας τι λές?

-Φίλε μου η γνώμη μου είναι.....

-Παιδιά εγώ το έχω ζήσει το θέμα και το είδα .....

-Δε ξέρω παιδιά. Εγώ σαν *Ακης*πάντως και το ξέρετε καλά τι έχω περάσει όλο αυτό τον καιρό και εγώ και η γυναίκα μου με την σκατοκατάσταση και με τα δικά μας άκρη δεν βρίσκουμε

-* Mε λένε Χαρά* δεν με ξέρετε ούτε σας ξέρω. Ούτε θα συστηθώ, ούτε θα κάνω κάτι άλλο παρά αυτό που νιώθω. Και θέλω να σας πώ ότι τον *Ακη* τον έχω αγαπήσει όπως και αυτός. Θα σας το πώ με πολλά λόγια γιατί αυτός δεν το πιστεύει και θέλω να χαρεί και αυτός λίγο όπως λίγο (και είναι τόσο σημαντικό για μένα να χαίρομαι και εγώ έστω και λίγο) έχω χαρεί και εγώ όταν μου είπε πως γνώρισε άτομα που τον βοήθησαν και θα βοηθήσουν και εμένα όπως μπορούν να ξεπεράσω και εγώ αυτή τη σκατοκατάσταση που περνάω και να βρούμε και την επικοινωνία μας με τον Ακη και να είμαστε καλίτερα
Πάντως θέλω να εκφράσω τα αισθήματά μου γιατί πιο πάνω και από τις σκέψεις είναι τα αισθήματα. 

-ρε παιδιά η γυναίκα μου. Πώ πώ καιρό είχα να τα ακούσω αυτά. Πολύ καιρό ρε παιδιά. Το ξερετε άλλωστε, Τα έχουμε πεί.Και με συμπονάγατε τότε που σας έλεγα πόσο πονάει να ζείς ότι ζώ εγώ με την γυναίκα μου. Ε λοιπόν τώρα χαίρομαι. Χαίρομαι πολύ. Τώρα θέλω να τραγουδήσω. Θέλω να πώ πολλά και εγώ, χαρούμενα όμως σήμερα. Συμπαθάτε με ρε αλλά σήμερα χαίρομαι πολύ. Το ακούσατε ρε τι μου είπε. Με πήραν τα δάκρυα. Σήμερα είμαι χαρούμενος και θέλω να το ξέρετε και αυτό, όπως χτες ήμουν δυστυχής και σας το έλεγα μέχρι χτες το πόσο δυστυχής είμουν

(ούτε ένα γειά..... ούτε ένα καλωςήρθες.... ούτε ένα καλημέρα..... ούτε ένα πως πάς?...... ούτε ένα είσαι καλύτερα τόσο καιρό ακούμε για σένα και το πόσο δύσκολα περνάς.....) *ΚΡΙΜΑ*

-(Ντίνα)Γιατί ήρθατε εδώ να πείτε τα χαρούμενά σας. Δεν τα λέγατε στο σπίτι σας? Δεν βλέπετε ότι εδώ μόνο τα άσχημά μας λέμε? Χμ ψεύτικοι είστε και οι δύο και παράσταση δίνετε. ΗΡΘΑΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ? Εδώ μόνο σε καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου λέμε. Για την χαρά σου κουβέντα δε λέμε

-Κοιτάχτε καλά. Αυτό το χαρούμενό σας κάθε στιγμή μπορεί να αλλάξει.Μη χαίρεστε πολύ

-(Ντίνα)Εγώ επιμένω. Όπως έλεγα και πρίν επίδειξη ήρθατε να κάνετε. Είστε ανώριμοι, ανασφαλείς και δεν ενοχλούμαι μεν αλλά δεν μου αρέσει να ακούω τέτοια εδώ.

-(χαρά)Κοίτα να δείς. Τα αισθήματά μου μη τα κρίνεις. Τα λόγια μου σχολίασέ τα αλλά όχι τα αισθήματά μου.Και την ανάγκη μου για επικοινωνία δέξου την. Και τον αρνητισμό σου κράτα τον. Και ναι εμένα αυτά που είπες για κατινιά με φάνηκαν και για αστείο το είδα ότι σε λένε κατίνα. Για αστείο, για σαρκασμό, για \"κοίταξε μπορεί και εσύ να είσαι λάθος\" μπορούσες να το δεις και εσύ.

-(ντίνα)Εγώ θα συνεχίσω αρνητικά. Αυτό μου έβγαλές. Από ευτυχία τίποτα δεν έλεγες στα όσα μας είπες. Λυπάμαι αν σε στεναχώρησα αλλά γιαυτό είμαι εγώ εδώ. Να σου θυμίζω ότι και τα αρνητικά υπάρχουν στη ζωή

-Όλοι εδώ έχουμε δικαίωμα να εκφράζουμε τα αισθήματά μας. Τώρα εσύ γιατί έχεις νευριάσει? Αυτό το συναίσθημα δεν είναι επιτρεπτό.

-Κοίτα χαρά (και στο δείχνω κιόλας με τη νοηματική το πόσο δεν σε συμπάθησα αλλά θα στη πώ τη συμβουλή μου στο τέλος έτσι για να είμαι και καλή) δικαίωμά σου να νευριάζεις. Αλλά να το κάνεις κόσμια. Να ελένξεις τα συναισθήματά σου όταν είσαι νευριασμένη και να απαντάς κόσμια. Δεν με νοιάζει τι σου είπε η ντίνα. Κόσμια στα είπε. Με νοιάζει που εσύ δε μιλάς κόσμια όταν σε θίγουν, Δεν το ανέχομαι εγώ αυτό.

-Χαίρομαι για σένα βρε ΑΚΗ αλλά τώρα δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον η κουβέντα σου. Πάει το μιρολόι και ήρθε για λιγο η ευτυχία. Συμφωνώ με την ντίνα. ούτε εγώ θέλω να ακούω αν τα όσα μέχρι χτες σε κάνανε δυστυχή και έψαχνες βοήθεια σήμερα έχουν αλλάξει λιγάκι.

-Και εσύ ρε άκη γιατί έπρεπε εδώ να μας δείξεις το πόσο χάρηκες δηλαδή που η γυναίκα σου σε αγαπάει και αυτή ίσως και περισσότερο από όσο τόσο καιρό περιέγραφες εσύ ότι την αγαπάς? Γιατί έπρεπε να δείξεις εδώ που ήρθε η γυναίκα σου ότι όντως χάρηκες?


Σκεπτικός και ειλικρινά λυπημένος ο Ακης βγαίνει από το καφενείο που βρήκε τόση πολλή συμπαράσταση στο πόνο του και τόση λίγη χαρά στην μία τόσο απροσδόκητη χαρούμενη στιγμή του. Κατεβάζει το κεφάλι του κάτω και μη μπορώντας καν να μιλήσει γράφει ένα γράμμα. Δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει. Δεν ξέρει τι να πει. Δεν ξέρει γιατί. Φεύγει στεναχωρημένος. η ίδια η ορμή που είχε για να μάθει, για να βοηθηθεί, για να πεί, για να εκφράσει τα όποια συναισθήματα κατανόησης του, για να βοηθήσει αν μπορεί, για να πάρει, για να δώσει, η ίδια αυτή ορμή έγινε μεμιάς τσιμέντο που έσφιξε και έδεσε. Καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν φταίει κανένας άλλος παρά μόνο ο ίδιος για την τόσο δραματική αλλαγή του και σίγουρα δεν έχει αλλάξει στο παραμικρό την αίσθηση της τεράστιας βοήθειας που πήρε παλιότερα. Αντιλαμβάνεται τους λόγους και την συναισθηματική κατάσταση που οδήγησαν του κάθε ένα ομιλητή και ομιλήτρια στο να πεί όσα είπε, και να εννοήσει όσα δεν είπε, αλλά περίμενε το κάτι το παραπάνω στη στιγμή της χαράς του.
Τραγουδά πάντως i got u babe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xMhWd7mf0M




ΥΓ1 περιγραφή υποθετικής πραγματικής κουβέντας σε ένα υποθετικό πραγματικό καφενείο
ΥΓ2 Θετικές, χαρούμενες, χρήσιμες παρεμβάσεις που έγιναν από άλλα πρόσωπα που κάθονταν στο τραπέζι του υποθετικού καφενείου έχουν εξαλειφθεί από την βοή

----------


## episkeptis

ενα ακομα τσιπουρο χωρις γλυκανησο μπορω να εχω;

----------


## husband

Κουκουρουκουυυυύ
Τέτοια ώρα μόνο κόκκινο κρασί περίσεψε.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ8gChWidA8

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω παντως husband χαρηκα με αυτην την απροσδοκητη εξελιξη...οπως πιστευω και η πλειοψηφια των συμφορουτων...το βρισκω ρομαντικο να τα βρισκεται μεσα απο ενα forum :Smile: 
Να σται καλα και οι δυο.

----------


## e8

Καλημέρα 

Σίγουρα και χαρήκαμε με την εξέλιξη αλλά αυτό δεν μας εμποδίζει να γράψουμε την γνώμη μας , έστω και αν δεν είναι αυτή που θέλατε να ακούσετε.
Ξέρεις ότι μιλάω μόνο αν έχω κάτι να πω, επίσης ξέρεις ότι δεν το κάνω ούτε για να οληγώσω αλλά ούτε και για να κριτικάρω.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θάθελα να σου πω την γνώμη μου πάντως.
*Γράφεις* 
*ΥΓ1 περιγραφή υποθετικής πραγματικής κουβέντας σε ένα υποθετικό πραγματικό καφενείο*
Θα προτιμούσα αντι για αυτό να μας έλεγες τα συναισθήματα που σου προκάλεσαν οι απαντήσεις μας απευθείας.
Το να το παρουσιάσεις σε στυλ \"θεατρικού\" έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι υπαινιγμός σε σχόλιο και δεν μου αρέσει.
*γράφεις* 
*ΥΓ2 Θετικές, χαρούμενες, χρήσιμες παρεμβάσεις που έγιναν από άλλα πρόσωπα που κάθονταν στο τραπέζι του υποθετικού καφενείου έχουν εξαλειφθεί από την βοή* 
Χαρακτηρίζεις \"βοή \" τις διαφορετικές απόψεις μας, γιατί αυτό εξαλείφει την χαρά σας ? 
Γιατή τόσο αρνητική διάθεση για αυτούς που σε στήριξαν τόσο καιρό ?
*γράφεις* 
*Σκεπτικός και ειλικρινά λυπημένος ο Ακης βγαίνει από το καφενείο που βρήκε τόση πολλή συμπαράσταση στο πόνο του και τόση λίγη χαρά στην μία τόσο απροσδόκητη χαρούμενη στιγμή του. Κατεβάζει το κεφάλι του κάτω και μη μπορώντας καν να μιλήσει γράφει ένα γράμμα. Δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει. Δεν ξέρει τι να πει. Δεν ξέρει γιατί. Φεύγει στεναχωρημένος. η ίδια η ορμή που είχε για να μάθει, για να βοηθηθεί, για να πεί, για να εκφράσει τα όποια συναισθήματα κατανόησης του, για να βοηθήσει αν μπορεί, για να πάρει, για να δώσει, η ίδια αυτή ορμή έγινε μεμιάς τσιμέντο που έσφιξε και έδεσε.*
Τόση πίκρα πια σου προξένησαν οι απόψεις μας ?
Εμείς οι ίδιοι είμαστε που τόσο καιρό ειμαστε κοντά σου.
Ξαφνικά με μια άλλη γνώμη που δεν σου άρεσε, που δεν σου χάιδεψε τα αυτιά, έγινε τσιμέντο η χαρά σου και η διάθεση σου να βοηθήσεις τούτη την κοινότητα?
Τόσο εύκολα λοιπόν απαγοητεύεσαι ?
Τόσο ανάγκη έχεις να ακούς μόνο θετικά και δεν είσαι έτοιμος να ακούσεις και μια άλλη φωνή ??

----------


## keep_walking

> Θα προτιμούσα αντι για αυτό να μας έλεγες τα συναισθήματα που σου προκάλεσαν οι απαντήσεις μας απευθείας.
> Το να το παρουσιάσεις σε στυλ \"θεατρικού\" έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι υπαινιγμός σε σχόλιο και δεν μου αρέσει.


Νομιζω οτι αυτο ακριβως που λες προσπαθει να κανει να δειξει τα συναισθηματα που του προξενησε η αντιθετη αποψη.
Συναισθηματα που καλλιστα μπορει να καταλαβει ο οποιοσδηποτε οτι προξενηθηκαν χωρις καν να απαντησει τιποτα ο husband!!!
Δεν καταλαβαινω προς τι η επιθεση...πρεπει ο husband και η συντροφος του να \"ψυχαναλυσουν\" την αναγκη που ειχαν να εκφραστουν μεσα απο αυτο το forum ή πρεπει να ψυχαναλυσουμε ορισμενοι απο εμας την επιθετικοτητα που βγαλαμε?

----------


## e8

Αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να απαντήσω σε όλο σου το κείμενο από ότι βλέπεις , έστω και αν άρχισα από το τέλος .
*γράφεις* 

*-Χαίρομαι για σένα βρε ΑΚΗ αλλά τώρα δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον η κουβέντα σου. Πάει το μιρολόι και ήρθε για λιγο η ευτυχία. Συμφωνώ με την ντίνα. ούτε εγώ θέλω να ακούω αν τα όσα μέχρι χτες σε κάνανε δυστυχή και έψαχνες βοήθεια σήμερα έχουν αλλάξει λιγάκι.*
Εχεις την εντύπωση δηλαδή ότι δεν έχουμε την ικανότητα να χαρούμε με την χαρά κάποιου. 
Νομίζεις ότι μας ευχαριστεί το \"μιρολόϊ\" ?
Γιατί νομίζεις ότι σε θέλουμε δυστυχή και μόνο αυτό κάνει ενδιαφέρουσα μια συνομιλία ?
Μήπως μας χρεώνεις υπερβολικά άσχημα συναισθήματα ?

*-(ντίνα)Εγώ θα συνεχίσω αρνητικά. Αυτό μου έβγαλές. Από ευτυχία τίποτα δεν έλεγες στα όσα μας είπες. Λυπάμαι αν σε στεναχώρησα αλλά γιαυτό είμαι εγώ εδώ. Να σου θυμίζω ότι και τα αρνητικά υπάρχουν στη ζωή*

σε αυτό τον διάλογο
*-(Ντίνα)Γιατί ήρθατε εδώ να πείτε τα χαρούμενά σας. Δεν τα λέγατε στο σπίτι σας? Δεν βλέπετε ότι εδώ μόνο τα άσχημά μας λέμε? Χμ ψεύτικοι είστε και οι δύο και παράσταση δίνετε. ΗΡΘΑΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ? Εδώ μόνο σε καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου λέμε. Για την χαρά σου κουβέντα δε λέμε*
*-Κοιτάχτε καλά. Αυτό το χαρούμενό σας κάθε στιγμή μπορεί να αλλάξει.Μη χαίρεστε πολύ*
Αδικο !!!!
Κρίνο άδικο αυτό που λες !!!
Εγώ εδώ μέσα δεν έχω δει κανένα να χαίρεται με τον πόνο του άλλου !!!
Εδώ μέσα συμπάσχουμε και μέχρι τώρα το διαπίστωσες στις απαντήσεις που πήρες στο δικό σου πρόβλημα !!!
Δεν είδα κανένας να γράφει ότι χαιρεται που περμάς καταστάσεις άσχημες !!!

*γράφεις* 
*(χαρά)Κοίτα να δείς. Τα αισθήματά μου μη τα κρίνεις. Τα λόγια μου σχολίασέ τα αλλά όχι τα αισθήματά μου.Και την ανάγκη μου για επικοινωνία δέξου την. Και τον αρνητισμό σου κράτα τον. Και ναι εμένα αυτά που είπες για κατινιά με φάνηκαν και για αστείο το είδα ότι σε λένε κατίνα. Για αστείο, για σαρκασμό, για \"κοίταξε μπορεί και εσύ να είσαι λάθος\" μπορούσες να το δεις και εσύ.*
Δηλαδή εσύ δεν βρίσκεις τίποτα άσχημο να παραδέχεται κάποιο καινούργιο μέλος που μέχρι στιγμής ήταν το επίκεντρο τούτης της συζήτησης σε τούτο το θέμα σου , ότι σαρκάζει κάποιον που δεν ξέρει, που δεν διάβασε την ιστορία του και τις απαντήσεις του , που τον χαρακτηρίζει Κατίνα, μόνο και μόνο γιατί είχε μια γνώμη που δεν άρεσε ?

*γράφεις* 
*(ούτε ένα γειά..... ούτε ένα καλωςήρθες.... ούτε ένα καλημέρα..... ούτε ένα πως πάς?...... ούτε ένα είσαι καλύτερα τόσο καιρό ακούμε για σένα και το πόσο δύσκολα περνάς.....) ΚΡΙΜΑ*
Θα ήθελα να σου υπενθυμίσω κάτι που ίσως μέσα στην χαρά σου αλλά και στην πίκρα σου γιατί εκφράσαμε την άποψή μας .
*Αυτός που έρχεται συνήθως χαιρετάει και οι άλλοι ανταποδίδουν τον χαιρετισμό !!!*
Εσύ είδες πουθενά να έχει απευθυνθεί σε μας που μέχρι στιγμής σε στηρίζαμε ?
Είδες να μας λέει κάτι που να δειχνει ότι έχει μια φιλική διάθεση, ότι θέλει να αποτελέσει μέλος της συντροφιάς μας ?
Απευθύνθηκε μόνο σε σένα για να εκφράσει τα αισθήματά της.
Εκείνη ρώτησε εμάς πως περνάμε ?
Μήπως νόμιζε ότι εδώ είμαστε μέσα στην τρελλή χαρά και το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να κρυφοκοιτάμε στην κρεββατοκάμαρά σας ???

Αυτό το *ΚΡΙΜΑ*  που έγραψες , ειλικρινά με λύπησε.
Γιατί ούτε εσύ έκανες τον κόπο να μπεις στην δική μας θέση και να τα δεις από την δική μας πλευρά.
Εμάς που τόσο καιρό είμαστε κοντά σου, και πάλι θα είμαστε αν συνεχίσεις να το θέλεις.
Το μόνο που βρήκες να πεις είναι ένα ΚΡΙΜΑ γιατί δεν καλοσωρίσαμε κάποια που δεν μας είπε ούτε καλημέρα?

Καταλαβαίνω ότι ίσως να σε πίκρανα.
Δεν χαιδεύω όμως αυτιά και το ξέρεις.
Ελπίζω να μην βιαστεις να κρίνεις αυτά που σου έγραψα και να μπορέσεις να τα δεις όπως σαν να στα είχαν απαντήσει εσένα.
φιλικά 
Μαρίνα

----------


## gramle

Hus, δεν σου ειπε κανενας οτι συζηταμε μονο την πικρα του αλλου και με την χαρα αδιαφορουμε. Απλα σε μερικους φανηκε σαν στημενη η ολη κατασταση και ξυνισε. Εχουν το δικαιωμα να το πουν οχι σαν κριτικη αλλά σαν αποψη.
Να στε καλα παντως και πιστευω πως αρκετη εκταση δωσαμε στο θεμα.

----------


## keep_walking

Tωρα ε8 συμφωνω εν μερει σε μερικα που γραφεις...αν και πρεπει να δεις οτι μερικα ειπωθηκαν εν βρασμω ψυχης αλλα δεν θελω να απαντω για το husband ας δωσει αυτος τις απαντησεις.

----------


## perpatontas..

Εδώ μέσα είναι το θέμα του husband...έγραφε για τη γυναίκα του.
Της είπε προφανώς μπες δες τι γράφω εγώ για σένα και μπήκε. (στημένο για ποιον? για να χαρήσουν λίγες ώρες σαπουνόπερας σε μας τους δυστυχείς? χο χο χο)
Τα είδε και θέλησε να του απαντήσει μέσα από εδώ...σεβαστό και δεν θα κρίνω εγώ αυτά που γράφει η γιώτα ή χαρά ή όπως την λένε τη γυναίκα του χας.
Η αντίδραση της γιώτας στην ανιτακ ήταν κάπως, ναι από τη στιγμή που ήταν μια ψυχρή αντιμετώπιση της γιώτας προς την ανιτακ...η ανιτακ μάλλον είχε παρακολουθήσει το θέμα ενώ η γιώτα δεν ήξερε ποια ήταν η ανιτακ. Πραγματικά παίζει ρόλο πώς θα μιλήσεις husband και η ανιτακ χωρίς να σαρκαστεί είπε την άποψη της οκ. 
Αν εξαιρέσουμε τη συμπεριφορά της γιώτας τότε σε ενοχλησαν κάποια σχόλια που δεν σου κρύβω ότι και μένα με ξένισαν κάποια από αυτά. Επειδή εγώ δεν ένιωσα αυτή την παράσταση δεν μπορώ να το αναλύσω γιατί έγινε...εξάλλου σου απαντούν από μόνοι τους.

ΚΡΙΜΑ όμως και από μέρους μου που η χαρά μου χάθηκε μέσα στη \"βουή\".

Ελπίζω να μην χαθείς...

----------


## husband

Καλημέρα, 



> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Hus, δεν σου ειπε κανενας οτι συζηταμε μονο την πικρα του αλλου και με την χαρα αδιαφορουμε. Απλα σε μερικους φανηκε σαν στημενη η ολη κατασταση και ξυνισε. Εχουν το δικαιωμα να το πουν οχι σαν κριτικη αλλά σαν αποψη.
> Να στε καλα παντως και πιστευω πως αρκετη εκταση δωσαμε στο θεμα.


Ξεκινώ και εγώ από το τέλος και συμπάθα με Μαρίνα άλλά έγραψες πολλά και θέλει ώρα να τα απαντήσω.
Δεν είπα ότι όλοι αδιαφόρησαν με τη χαρά μου.
Σαν στημένο φάνηκε η χαρούμενη κατάσταση που βγήκε? (σε μερικούς επαναλαμβάνω όπως και εσύ έγραψες). Σαν στημένο δεν φαίνονταν τίποτα από τα μαύρα? 
Δεν έχω εγώ προσωπικά κανένα δικαίωμα να στερήσω την άποψη κανενός. Τόσο καιρό που με ανεχτήκατε όμως πήρα το δικαίωμα να εφράσω και τα δικά μου συναισθήματα.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Εδώ μέσα είναι το θέμα του γιώργου...έγραφε για τη γυναίκα του.
> Της είπε προφανώς μπες δες τι γράφω εγώ για σένα και μπήκε. (στημένο για ποιον? για να χαρήσουν λίγες ώρες σαπουνόπερας σε μας τους δυστυχείς? χο χο χο)
> Τα είδε και θέλησε να του απαντήσει μέσα από εδώ...σεβαστό και δεν θα κρίνω εγώ αυτά που γράφει η γιώτα ή χαρά ή όπως την λένε τη γυναίκα του χας.
> Η αντίδραση της γιώτας στην ανιτακ ήταν κάπως, ναι από τη στιγμή που ήταν μια ψυχρή αντιμετώπιση της γιώτας προς την ανιτακ...η ανιτακ μάλλον είχε παρακολουθήσει το θέμα ενώ η γιώτα δεν ήξερε ποια ήταν η ανιτακ. Πραγματικά παίζε ι ρόλο γιώργο πώς θα μιλήσεις και η ανιτακ χωρίς να σαρκαστεί είπε την άποψη της οκ. 
> Αν εξαιρέσουμε τη συμπεριφορά της γιώτας τότε σε ενοχλησαν κάποια σχόλια που δεν σου κρύβω ότι και μένα με ξένισαν κάποια από αυτά. Επειδή εγώ δεν ένιωσα αυτή την παράσταση δεν μπορώ να το αναλύσω γιατί έγινε...εξάλλου σου απαντούν από μόνοι τους.
> 
> ΚΡΙΜΑ όμως και από μέρους μου που η χαρά μου χάθηκε μέσα στη \"βουή\".
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην χαθείς...


Η βουή, ναι αυτή η αρνητικότητα που περιγράφω για μένα βουή ήταν. Και δεν με άφησε καν να χαρώ (πολύ δε μάλλον να δηλώσω) ούτε με την χαρά κάποιων εδώ μέσα που εκφράστηκνα θετικά. Σε μία καθημερινή μέρα όταν ακούς (διαβάζεις) αυτά έτσι όπως τα είδα εγώ όντως βουή γίνονται και η χαρά κάνει άκρη. Κρίμα διπλό θα πώ εγώ λοιπόν

----------


## gramle

hus, χαλαρωσε και απολαυσε αυτο που τοσο καιρο περιμενες...

----------


## husband

Φιλη (ναι για κανένα από εδώ μεσα δεν έχει αλλάξει το πώς αισθάνομαι. Μπορεί να έχω πληγωθεί αλλά δεν αλλάζουν τα αισθήματά μου) Μαρίνα



> _Originally posted by e8_
> Αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να απαντήσω σε όλο σου το κείμενο από ότι βλέπεις , έστω και αν άρχισα από το τέλος .
> .........


Δεν θέλησα εξ αρχής να προσωποποιήσω τίποτα από όσα γράφτηκε. θέλησα να εκφράσω τι έννοιωσα. Αποπροσωποίηση λοιπόν



> _Originally posted by anitak_
> ρε παιδια, πώς εξηγειτε την αναγκη σας να δινετε μια τετοια παρασταση; σιγουρα μπορειτε να τα πειτε και κατα προσωπο (φανταζομαι δλδ..) Μήπως ολο αυτο εχει κατι σαν παλινδρομηση σε εφηβικες, νοσταλγικα προκληθείσες, συνηθειες; Περιμένετε να σας πουμε εμεις μπραβο (ή οτιδηποτε αλλο); δεν ξερω.. προβληματιζομαι





> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> -(Ντίνα)Γιατί ήρθατε εδώ να πείτε τα χαρούμενά σας. Δεν τα λέγατε στο σπίτι σας? Δεν βλέπετε ότι εδώ μόνο τα άσχημά μας λέμε? Χμ ψεύτικοι είστε και οι δύο και παράσταση δίνετε. ΗΡΘΑΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ? Εδώ μόνο σε καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου λέμε. Για την χαρά σου κουβέντα δε λέμε

----------


## husband

Φιλη (ναι για κανένα από εδώ μεσα δεν έχει αλλάξει το πώς αισθάνομαι. Μπορεί να έχω πληγωθεί αλλά δεν αλλάζουν τα αισθήματά μου) Μαρίνα



> _Originally posted by e8_
> Αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να απαντήσω σε όλο σου το κείμενο από ότι βλέπεις , έστω και αν άρχισα από το τέλος .
> .
> *-(Ντίνα)Γιατί ήρθατε εδώ να πείτε τα χαρούμενά σας. Δεν τα λέγατε στο σπίτι σας? Δεν βλέπετε ότι εδώ μόνο τα άσχημά μας λέμε? Χμ ψεύτικοι είστε και οι δύο και παράσταση δίνετε. ΗΡΘΑΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ? Εδώ μόνο σε καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου λέμε. Για την χαρά σου κουβέντα δε λέμε*
> *-Κοιτάχτε καλά. Αυτό το χαρούμενό σας κάθε στιγμή μπορεί να αλλάξει.Μη χαίρεστε πολύ*
> Αδικο !!!!
> Κρίνο άδικο αυτό που λες !!!
> Εγώ εδώ μέσα δεν έχω δει κανένα να χαίρεται με τον πόνο του άλλου !!!
> Εδώ μέσα συμπάσχουμε και μέχρι τώρα το διαπίστωσες στις απαντήσεις που πήρες στο δικό σου πρόβλημα !!!
> ...


Δεν θέλησα εξ αρχής να προσωποποιήσω τίποτα από όσα γράφτηκε. θέλησα να εκφράσω τι έννοιωσα. Αποπροσωποίηση λοιπόν



> _Originally posted by anitak_
> ρε παιδια, πώς εξηγειτε την αναγκη σας να δινετε μια τετοια παρασταση; σιγουρα μπορειτε να τα πειτε και κατα προσωπο (φανταζομαι δλδ..) Μήπως ολο αυτο εχει κατι σαν παλινδρομηση σε εφηβικες, νοσταλγικα προκληθείσες, συνηθειες; Περιμένετε να σας πουμε εμεις μπραβο (ή οτιδηποτε αλλο); δεν ξερω.. προβληματιζομαι





> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> αποτέλεσμα.................? Νομίζω ότι στην πορεία της σχέσης, αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν καθημερινά, κάθε στιγμή κι άλλα....


Δεν έγραψα μαρίνα ότι κάποιος χαίρεται με τον πόνο μου
Ούτε εγώ διαπίστωσα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## gramle

ελα ρε hus, μην τα ισοπεδωνεις ολα....

----------


## husband

*-(ντίνα)Εγώ θα συνεχίσω αρνητικά. Αυτό μου έβγαλές. Από ευτυχία τίποτα δεν έλεγες στα όσα μας είπες. Λυπάμαι αν σε στεναχώρησα αλλά γιαυτό είμαι εγώ εδώ. Να σου θυμίζω ότι και τα αρνητικά υπάρχουν στη ζωή*



> _Originally posted by anitak_
> εδώ είμαστε για να ακούμε και αρνητικά. Επειδή δε γνωριζόμαστε με κανέναν σχεδόν στην πραγματική του διάσταση, ένας τρόπος να αντιμετωπίσω εγώ αυτό το σάητ είναι ως πεδίο ανάπτυξης υποθετικών και πιθανών σεναρίων/σχεσεων. Ετσι, εκφραζω μια αποψη σε αυτο που βλεπω και μονο. Δε θελω να σε προσβαλω και πολυ καλα εκανες να ανοιχτεις. Λυπαμαι αν καταλαβες οτι σε κρινω γι αυτο και ευθυνομαι. όμως... Θα προτιμούσες να μη δεις τη γκριμάτσα κάποιας, έστω και κατίνας, όταν διαβασε τις καταχωρήσεις;
> ετσι ειναι ο κοσμος. αν σε ενδιαφερει όχι η οπτικη μου εναπόκειται στο χερι σου.

----------


## husband

Gramle, έτσι τα ΕΝΟΙΩΣΑ, έτσι τα εξηγώ. Δεν ισοπεδώνω. Εύχομαι να είμαι τόσο μα τόσο λάθος και να τα είδα ανάποδα και να μην είναι έτσι όπως τα έγραψα.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by anemos_
> Εχώ χάσει επισόδια μπήκα στο σάιτ και τρελάθηκα χαίρομαι για τον σύζυγο και την αγαπημένη του όμως δυστυχώς έχω και εγώ μεγαλη απορεία ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ . Μετά από αυτό δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι θα διαβάζω τις καταχωρήσεις με το ίδιο ενδιαφέρον. Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με την anitak . Παρακαλώ όχι άλλο δούλεμα ....


*-Χαίρομαι για σένα βρε ΑΚΗ αλλά τώρα δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον η κουβέντα σου. Πάει το μιρολόι και ήρθε για λιγο η ευτυχία. Συμφωνώ με την ντίνα. ούτε εγώ θέλω να ακούω αν τα όσα μέχρι χτες σε κάνανε δυστυχή και έψαχνες βοήθεια σήμερα έχουν αλλάξει λιγάκι.*

ΜΑρίνα είπε
Εχεις την εντύπωση δηλαδή ότι δεν έχουμε την ικανότητα να χαρούμε με την χαρά κάποιου. 
Νομίζεις ότι μας ευχαριστεί το \"μιρολόϊ\" ?
Γιατί νομίζεις ότι σε θέλουμε δυστυχή και μόνο αυτό κάνει ενδιαφέρουσα μια συνομιλία ?
Μήπως μας χρεώνεις υπερβολικά άσχημα συναισθήματα ?\"

Απαντάω
Ναι έτσι το είδα για κάποιους
Οχι δεν ευχαριστέι κανένα το μιρολόι μου
Συμβαίνει πολλές φορές σε διάφορες καταστάσεις. Μόνο τις ειδήσεις να δεις θα πάριες απάντηση
Όχι όλους.
Αυτά διαβάζω αυτά συμπαιρένω

----------


## husband

Θα γράψω με κεφαλαία όχι γαι να τονίσω ή να φωνάξω απλα για να μην μπερδευτούμε.



> _Originally posted by e8_
> *γράφεις* 
> *(ούτε ένα γειά..... ούτε ένα καλωςήρθες.... ούτε ένα καλημέρα..... ούτε ένα πως πάς?...... ούτε ένα είσαι καλύτερα τόσο καιρό ακούμε για σένα και το πόσο δύσκολα περνάς.....) ΚΡΙΜΑ*
> Θα ήθελα να σου υπενθυμίσω κάτι που ίσως μέσα στην χαρά σου αλλά και στην πίκρα σου γιατί εκφράσαμε την άποψή μας .
> *Αυτός που έρχεται συνήθως χαιρετάει και οι άλλοι ανταποδίδουν τον χαιρετισμό !!!*
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;ΣΩΣΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ, ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ HUSBAND. 
> Εσύ είδες πουθενά να έχει απευθυνθεί σε μας που μέχρι στιγμής σε στηρίζαμε ?
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ
> Είδες να μας λέει κάτι που να δειχνει ότι έχει μια φιλική διάθεση, ότι θέλει να αποτελέσει μέλος της συντροφιάς μας ?
> ...






> _Originally posted by e8_
> Αυτό το *ΚΡΙΜΑ*  που έγραψες , ειλικρινά με λύπησε.
> Γιατί ούτε εσύ έκανες τον κόπο να μπεις στην δική μας θέση και να τα δεις από την δική μας πλευρά.
> Εμάς που τόσο καιρό είμαστε κοντά σου, και πάλι θα είμαστε αν συνεχίσεις να το θέλεις.
> Το μόνο που βρήκες να πεις είναι ένα ΚΡΙΜΑ γιατί δεν καλοσωρίσαμε κάποια που δεν μας είπε ούτε καλημέρα?
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι ίσως να σε πίκρανα.
> Δεν χαιδεύω όμως αυτιά και το ξέρεις.
> Ελπίζω να μην βιαστεις να κρίνεις αυτά που σου έγραψα και να μπορέσεις να τα δεις όπως σαν να στα είχαν απαντήσει εσένα.
> ...


και όμως μαρίνα το έγραψα το ένιωθα και το νιώθω





> _Originally posted by husband_
> Καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν φταίει κανένας άλλος παρά μόνο ο ίδιος για την τόσο δραματική αλλαγή του και σίγουρα δεν έχει αλλάξει στο παραμικρό την αίσθηση της τεράστιας βοήθειας που πήρε παλιότερα. Αντιλαμβάνεται τους λόγους και την συναισθηματική κατάσταση που οδήγησαν του κάθε ένα ομιλητή και ομιλήτρια στο να πεί όσα είπε, και να εννοήσει όσα δεν είπε, αλλά περίμενε το κάτι το παραπάνω στη στιγμή της χαράς του.

----------


## gramle

Δεν ειναι θεμα λαθους και σωστου. Ειναι διαφορετικες αποψεις. Αλλά και η αντιδραση της ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΣΟΥ δεν ηταν και η πιο σωστη κι ομως την στηριξες και ειμαι σιγουρη πως δεν την αποδεχτηκες γιατι εχεις δειξει εδω μεσα αλλο χαρακτηρα

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by e8_
> Καλημέρα 
> 
> Σίγουρα και χαρήκαμε με την εξέλιξη αλλά αυτό δεν μας εμποδίζει να γράψουμε την γνώμη μας , έστω και αν δεν είναι αυτή που θέλατε να ακούσετε.
> Ξέρεις ότι μιλάω μόνο αν έχω κάτι να πω, επίσης ξέρεις ότι δεν το κάνω ούτε για να οληγώσω αλλά ούτε και για να κριτικάρω.
> 
> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θάθελα να σου πω την γνώμη μου πάντως.
> 
> 
> ...


Καλη μου τα συναισθήματά μου είπα, δεν αντέγραψα τα λόγια κανενός, δεν quotara. Δεν θέλησα να προσωποποιήσω. Δεν θέλησα να διαφωνήσω. Θέλησα μόνο να δείξω πως τα εξέλαβα. 





> _Originally posted by e8_
> *γράφεις* 
> *ΥΓ2 Θετικές, χαρούμενες, χρήσιμες παρεμβάσεις που έγιναν από άλλα πρόσωπα που κάθονταν στο τραπέζι του υποθετικού καφενείου έχουν εξαλειφθεί από την βοή* 
> Χαρακτηρίζεις \"βοή \" τις διαφορετικές απόψεις μας, γιατί αυτό εξαλείφει την χαρά σας ? 
> Γιατή τόσο αρνητική διάθεση για αυτούς που σε στήριξαν τόσο καιρό ?


Η διάθεση κανενός δεν ορίζεται. Δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις τη χαρά ή την λύπη. Μπορείς να την εκφράσεις μόνο. Και δεν θέλησα με τη σειρά μου να πληγώσω κανένα. Γιαυτό δεν ανέφερα εξαρχής ονόματα. (Κακή ιδέα ε? Μάλλον μπέρδεψε περισσότερο. Μάλλον κακό έκανα. Λάθος και άλλαξα όχι ζωή αλλά τρόπο έκφρασης)






> _Originally posted by e8_
> *γράφεις* 
> *Σκεπτικός και ειλικρινά λυπημένος ο Ακης βγαίνει από το καφενείο που βρήκε τόση πολλή συμπαράσταση στο πόνο του και τόση λίγη χαρά στην μία τόσο απροσδόκητη χαρούμενη στιγμή του. Κατεβάζει το κεφάλι του κάτω και μη μπορώντας καν να μιλήσει γράφει ένα γράμμα. Δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει. Δεν ξέρει τι να πει. Δεν ξέρει γιατί. Φεύγει στεναχωρημένος. η ίδια η ορμή που είχε για να μάθει, για να βοηθηθεί, για να πεί, για να εκφράσει τα όποια συναισθήματα κατανόησης του, για να βοηθήσει αν μπορεί, για να πάρει, για να δώσει, η ίδια αυτή ορμή έγινε μεμιάς τσιμέντο που έσφιξε και έδεσε.*
> Τόση πίκρα πια σου προξένησαν οι απόψεις μας ?
> Εμείς οι ίδιοι είμαστε που τόσο καιρό ειμαστε κοντά σου.
> Ξαφνικά με μια άλλη γνώμη που δεν σου άρεσε, που δεν σου χάιδεψε τα αυτιά, έγινε τσιμέντο η χαρά σου και η διάθεση σου να βοηθήσεις τούτη την κοινότητα?
> Τόσο εύκολα λοιπόν απαγοητεύεσαι ?
> Τόσο ανάγκη έχεις να ακούς μόνο θετικά και δεν είσαι έτοιμος να ακούσεις και μια άλλη φωνή ??


όχι οι απόψεις, όχι οι σκέψεις. Πολύ σκληρότερα πράγματα έχουν γραφτεί. Αλλά το τι ένιωσε ο καθένας, ναι αυτό μεταδόθηκε. Και δεν ήταν όλοι. Μη το γενικεύεις.
Δεν ξέρω αν εύκολα ή γρήγορα απογοητεύομαι, αλλά εμένα αυτά μου βγήκαν. Και πρέπει να το έχεις καταλάβει πόσο ειλικρινά γράφω ότι γράφω.
Αυτές τις διαφορετικές φωνές τις ζήτησα, τις ζητάω και θα τις ζητάω. Θέλω να με διωρθώνουν. Μαθαίνω τα στραβά μου. Αλλά άσε με να νιώθω κιόλας

----------


## husband

(σβησμένo ανωτέρο post διπλά καταχωρημένο)

----------


## Sofia

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο για καποιους να αποδεχτούν το διαφορετικό. Τη διαφορετική ματιά σε ΕΝΑ, στο ΙΔΙΟ γεγονός. Και στην τελική, τί σημασία έχει η άποψη όλων μας -των απ έξω-???????? Εσεις βιώνετε τη σχέση σας...Αλοίμονο, αν μετά την απάντηση της γυναικας σου, δεν μπορείς να χαρείς την εξέλιξη αυτή, από γνώμες τρίτων....

----------


## giota73

Δεν ξέρω κανέναν από εσάς , δεν έχω καμμία άλλη επαφή με εσάς παρά μόνο την αντίδρασή σας στηνεπικοινωνία μου με τον άντρα μου. Και ομολογώ ότι δεν με ικανοποιεί καθόλου. Νιώθω ότι είμαι μέσα σε ένα αφιλόξενο περιβάλλον μέσα στο οποίο δεν έχω καμμία θέση. Ο άντρας μου μου πρότεινε να επισκεφθώ το Forum για να γνωρίσω και άλλους ανθρώπους που έχουν προβλήματα σαν τα δικά μου , για να δω ότι δεν είμαι η μόνη, για να ενθυρρυνθώ από όσους τα ξεπέρασαν , για να μιλήσω με όσους το παλεύουν. Διάβασα βεβαίως πρώτα από όλα όσα έγραφε ο άντρας μου για μένα και θέλησα πραγματικά αιθανόμενη εκείνη τη στιγμλη ότι απευθύνομαι σεαυτόν και όχισε όλους εσάς να του γράψω κάποιες σκέψεις. Σκέψεις που πολλές φορές τις έχουμε πει κατ \' ιδίαν αλλά όπως φαίνεται εδώ μέσα γραμμένες και μάλιστα δημοσίως είχαν μεγαλύτερη δύναμη για αυτόν όπως πίστευα εξ αρχής ότι θα είχαν. Και για μένα η απάντηση του είχε μεγαλύτερη δύναμη και μάλιστα όταν ομολόγησε πράγματα που κατ\' ιδιάν δεν μου τα έχει πει ποτέ. Και αν μας αφήνατε ίσως μπορούσαμε να απελευθερωθούμε περισσότερο ,αν το βλέμμα σας ήταν λίγο περισσότερο διακριτικό. 
Τόσο απλό και το κάνατε τόσο περίπλοκο. Είναι απογοητευτική πργαματικά η αντίδραση ορισμένων από εσάς για μένα. Είχα την αίσθηση μπαίνοντας και βγάζοντας την ψυχή μου σε forum σαν και αυτό ότι εδώ μέσα επικρατούν άλλα ήθη , αλλά με διαψεύσατε. Και βέβαια ήταν πολύ ρομαντικό να το πιστεύω. Κάπως έτσι έχασα και την πίστη μου στους ανθρώπους γενικά και μου φάινονται όλοι ή οι περισσότεροι υποκριτές με αποτέλεσμα να αδιαφορώ ξκαι να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου. Λυπάμαι πραγματικά. Σας παρακαλώ να σταματήσετε να λεηλεατείτε τις σκέψεις μου

----------


## husband

Δεν το ξέχασα, ούτε το προσπέρασα. Το άφησα για το τέλος για όσους θεωρούν ότι αυτό ήταν το σημαντικό. Ότι αν ελλειπε αυτό όλα θα ήταν διαφορετικά. Για το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ



> _Originally posted by e8_
> *γράφεις* 
> *(χαρά)Κοίτα να δείς. Τα αισθήματά μου μη τα κρίνεις. Τα λόγια μου σχολίασέ τα αλλά όχι τα αισθήματά μου.Και την ανάγκη μου για επικοινωνία δέξου την. Και τον αρνητισμό σου κράτα τον. Και ναι εμένα αυτά που είπες για κατινιά με φάνηκαν και για αστείο το είδα ότι σε λένε κατίνα. Για αστείο, για σαρκασμό, για \"κοίταξε μπορεί και εσύ να είσαι λάθος\" μπορούσες να το δεις και εσύ.*
> Δηλαδή εσύ δεν βρίσκεις τίποτα άσχημο να παραδέχεται κάποιο καινούργιο μέλος που μέχρι στιγμής ήταν το επίκεντρο τούτης της συζήτησης σε τούτο το θέμα σου , ότι σαρκάζει κάποιον που δεν ξέρει, που δεν διάβασε την ιστορία του και τις απαντήσεις του , που τον χαρακτηρίζει Κατίνα, μόνο και μόνο γιατί είχε μια γνώμη που δεν άρεσε ?


Ναι λάθος λοιπόν.΄Ετσι το είδα και εγώ ώς λάθος.
Αλλά το ποιός έκανε το λάθος.Το ποιός θα συγχωρέσει ποιόν. Το ποιός αναγνωρίζει τα λάθη του. Το ποιός πρέπει να κάνει το πρώτο βήμα. Το ποιός έκανε πρώτος κάτι που δεν άρεσε στον άλλο. Το ποιός είναι παλιός. Το ποιός είναι νέος. Αυτά όλα δεν είναι σημαντικά στο δικό μου το μυαλό. Σημαντικά είναι τα αισθήματα. Οι γνώμες. Οι απόψεις.

----------


## Sofia

Αν η διαφορετικότητα, η συζήτηση και διαφωνία είναι λεληλάτηση της σκέψης, τότε προσωπικά να σου πω ότι δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση και να σου ευχηθω πραγματικά, καλή δύναμη στη ζωή σου...

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο για καποιους να αποδεχτούν το διαφορετικό. Τη διαφορετική ματιά σε ΕΝΑ, στο ΙΔΙΟ γεγονός. Και στην τελική, τί σημασία έχει η άποψη όλων μας -των απ έξω-???????? Εσεις βιώνετε τη σχέση σας...Αλοίμονο, αν μετά την απάντηση της γυναικας σου, δεν μπορείς να χαρείς την εξέλιξη αυτή, από γνώμες τρίτων....


όχι sofia την εξέλιξη την χάρηκα και συνέχισα να τραγουδώ



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Τραγουδά πάντως i got u babe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xMhWd7mf0M

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Αν η διαφορετικότητα, η συζήτηση και διαφωνία είναι λεληλάτηση της σκέψης, τότε προσωπικά να σου πω ότι δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση και να σου ευχηθω πραγματικά, καλή δύναμη στη ζωή σου...


Πάντως sofia με αυτό δεν θα διαφωνήσει κανείς. Πρώτος εγώ θα συμφωνήσω.



> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> αποτέλεσμα.................? Νομίζω ότι στην πορεία της σχέσης, αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν καθημερινά, κάθε στιγμή κι άλλα....


Και όμως πόσο διαφορετικό είναι να λές στο γάμου του αλλουνού \"άντε και του χρόνου\" (γιατί ως γνωστό πάνω από 50% των γάμων καταλήγει σε διαζύγιο) Υπερβολή της υπερβολής ώ υπερβολή η έφρασή μου αλλά μόνο και μόνο με σκοπό να δείξω τι εννοούσα όταν έλεγα ότι ναι ρε γμτο με πλήγωσε από την Sofia να το ακούσω αυτό εκείνη τη στιγμή όσο και αν συμφωνώ και εγώ με αυτό που είπε.

ΥΓ (κατόπιν έδιτ) Αν και δεν απευθυνόταν σε εμένα (τώρα που το πρόσεξα) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το σβήσω το post αυτό

----------


## husband

Δεν είμαι μηδενιστής ούτε τυφλός. Αλλά ποτέ μου δεν σας κρύφτηκα όσο καιρό είμαι εδώ. Και η χαρά στο τέλος πάλι μπροστά θα βγει, θα προσπεράσει. Από το τελευταίο 24ώρο λοιπόν κρατώ αυτά γερά μες το μυαλό μου έχοντας ακούσει και απορρίψει κάποια άλλα.



> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> bravo re paidia polu xairomai!!!!! BRAVOOOOOOO
> bravo bravobravo bravo
> 
> in love mode





> _Originally posted by gramle_
> τελικα την βοηθησες βρε hus





> _Originally posted by e8_
> Απρόοπτη εξέλιξη !!
> Δεν ήξερα ότι μπαίνει και η γυναίκα σου και τα βλέπει συζυγε !!
> Για να της το πεις, κάποιο λόγο θα είχες , εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα.
> 
> Γιώτα , ο συζυγός σου μας έχει εκπλήξει με το ενδιαφέρον του για σένα και για την οικογένειά του γενικά.
> Του εξέφρασες τα αισθήματα σου και του είπες ότι θέλεις να είσαστε μαζί και μόνο μαζί.
> Του ζήτησες από ότι είδα να σου ζητήσει συγνώμη για όλα όσα σου έχει κάνει και μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά είπες όλα ένα προς ένα.
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> Τεσπα, ευχομαι να βρεις αυτο που ζητας- προσπαθησε ομως να μην βλαπτεις τις αλλες.





> _Originally posted by anemos_
> Εχώ χάσει επισόδια μπήκα στο σάιτ και τρελάθηκα χαίρομαι για τον σύζυγο και την αγαπημένη





> _Originally posted by maria210800_
> μακαρι αν υπαρχει πραγματικη αγαπη και το ξαναλεω πραγματικη να τα βρουνε και ισως τοτενα περασουν και πολλα προβληματα υγειας





> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εγω παντως husband χαρηκα με αυτην την απροσδοκητη εξελιξη...οπως πιστευω και η πλειοψηφια των συμφορουτων...το βρισκω ρομαντικο να τα βρισκεται μεσα απο ενα forum
> Να σται καλα και οι δυο.





> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> και να σου ευχηθω πραγματικά, καλή δύναμη στη ζωή σου...

----------


## Τίνα

ρε παιδιά, γιατί τόσες σελίδες με κόντρες, πίκρες και λόγια θλιβερά?? Στο κάτω-κάτω, αν ο hus είναι θεατρικός τύπος (που νομίζω πως είναι ) μεγειά του και με χαρά του να μιλάει με τη γυναίκα του μέσω φόρουμ. Αν τους κάνει καλό, no problem για μας τους άλλους.

Μα απο την άλλη, ρε hus , τόσον καιρό λες πως ψάχνεις να βρείς τρόπους να βοηθήσεις τη γυναίκα σου. Μια κουβέντα της ανιτακ και καναδυό άλλων σε γέμισε τόση πίκρα??? Απο πού?? Γιατί?? Ξαφνικά μια γνώμη έγινε λεηλασία ψυχής? Απο μια κοπέλα που ούτε γνωρίζεις, παρα μόνο διαδικτυακά και για τόσο λίγο καιρό???

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι το εξής. Βρήκατε και οι δυό σας σημείο προσέγγισης, μην τ αφήνετε και αναλώνεστε σε άλλου είδους συζητήσεις. Ρε χας, διαβάζω κατεβατά επι κατεβατών για το τι σου γραψε ο καθένας. Έλεος!!! Έχει τόση σημασία για σένα?? Κι αν ναι γιατί?? Τη γυναίκα σου δεν ήθελες να βοηθήσεις? Ε, τη βοήθησες!!!

----------


## husband

Αφού έχω εξηγήσει και τι ένιωσα και γιατί το έγραψα, αφού εξήγησα τι διάβασα (και όχι τι γράφτηκε), αφού πλέον γράφτηκε και διαβάστηκε κάθε τι από όλους όσους ένιωσαν την ανάγκη να γράψουν και να διαβάσουν, τώρα μπορώ καλύτερα (εγώ τουλάχιστον) να ξαναπάω στο Υποθετικό Καφενείο πιο ήρεμος και χωρίς καμία τύψη ότι αδίκως και χωρίς λόγο στεναχώρησα κάποιον άλλο, κάποιον που θέλησε να μου σταθεί και εγώ τον αποπήρα μόνο και μόνο γιατί είπε κάτι διαφορετικό.
Παιδιάστικα και αστεία λόγια για ένα site που ασχολείται με τόσο σοβαρά θέματα μπορεί να πει κανείς. Ποιοός θίχτηκε και γιατί. Ποιός λυπήθηκε και ποιός στεναχωρέθηκε. Και όμως η ουσία αυτού του site (ετσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ) είναι οι ασθένειες της ψυχής και η επίδραση του ανθρώπινου διαλόγου (με την παράλληλη έκφραση κάθε μορφής συναισθήματος από και προς τρίτους) στις ασθένειες αυτές.
Η λήψη και τυατόχρονη παροχή βοήθειας. Όχι απλά και μόνο ανταλαγή απόψεων και σκέψεων ούτε περιγραφή καταστάσεων. Στήριξη και στήριγμα ανθρώπου από άνθρωπο μέσα από στενάχωρες αλλά και ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ στιγμές έκαστου.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Τίνα_
> ρε παιδιά, γιατί τόσες σελίδες με κόντρες, πίκρες και λόγια θλιβερά?? Στο κάτω-κάτω, αν ο hus είναι θεατρικός τύπος (που νομίζω πως είναι ) μεγειά του και με χαρά του να μιλάει με τη γυναίκα του μέσω φόρουμ. Αν τους κάνει καλό, no problem για μας τους άλλους.
> 
> Μα απο την άλλη, ρε hus , τόσον καιρό λες πως ψάχνεις να βρείς τρόπους να βοηθήσεις τη γυναίκα σου. Μια κουβέντα της ανιτακ και καναδυό άλλων σε γέμισε τόση πίκρα??? Απο πού?? Γιατί?? Ξαφνικά μια γνώμη έγινε λεηλασία ψυχής? Απο μια κοπέλα που ούτε γνωρίζεις, παρα μόνο διαδικτυακά και για τόσο λίγο καιρό???
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι το εξής. Βρήκατε και οι δυό σας σημείο προσέγγισης, μην τ αφήνετε και αναλώνεστε σε άλλου είδους συζητήσεις. Ρε χας, διαβάζω κατεβατά επι κατεβατών για το τι σου γραψε ο καθένας. Έλεος!!! Έχει τόση σημασία για σένα?? Κι αν ναι γιατί?? Τη γυναίκα σου δεν ήθελες να βοηθήσεις? Ε, τη βοήθησες!!!


Αν θες αυτό το θεατρικό το εξηγείς. Αν όχι πάλι μεγειά σου με χαρά σου και σένα.

Δηλαδή η κουβέντα της Ανιτακ για σένα ήταν βοήθεια? Δεκτό Πάντως την πίκρα το πού και το γιατί το απάντησα σε αυτές τις σελίδες επί σελίδων που λές. Μη με ζητάς να το ξαναγράψω

Αν θές πάντως μπορείς και εσύ να χαρείς που ναι στο θέμα του να βρούμε μία επαφή βοήθησες και εσύ. Αν θές ζήτα Ελεος για αυτό. 

Πάντως για την κατάθλιψη ήταν η βοήθεια που ζήτησα εξαρχής. Ασχετα αν το thread πήρε διάφορες προεκτάσεις. Αν θές πάλι μου υποδικνύεις πως να μην δίνονται προεκτάσεςι σε ένα τόσο ζωντανό forum 

An δεν θές απάντηση πάντως μη ρωτάς γιατί γράφω. Και σκέψου και εσύ γιατί γράφεις εδώ (ειδικά σε αυτό το thread και γενικά σε αυτό το site)

Όσο για το λεηλασία ψυχής (αν και δεν το είπα εγώ) και αφού δεν μπορείς ακόμα να καταλάβεις σκέψου (μπα δεν θέλω να το πώ έτσι) φαντάσου (χειρότερο) γέλα (καλύτερα και χωρίς ειρωνία στο λέω πίστεψέ με) με την καρδιά σου αν (που ειλικρινά στο απεύχομαι) κάποιος σου δώσει σοβαρά σκεπτόμενος και αναλογιζόμενος την ευχή που έγραψα ανωτέρο και στο δικαιολογήσει κιόλας αυτός και καναδυό φίλοι του που πιθανώς και να μην τους ξέρεις καθόλου.

----------


## e8

Σημασία έχει ότι πληρώνουμε ένα σκασμό ευρώπουλα στους ειδικούς για να μάθουμε να εκφράζουμε τα συναισθήματά μας.
Αυτό κάναμε όλοι και έτσι υπάρχουν τόσες διαφορετικές φωνές και τόσες διαφορετικές οπτικές του θέματος.

Τουλάχιστον κερδίσαμε στο να μπορούμε να πούμε αυτό που πραγματικά πιστεύουμε .
Αν ο καθένας μας ερμήνευε όλα με τον ίδιο τρόπο δεν θα υπήρχαν τόσο διαφορετικοί χαρακτήρες, αλλά ούτε και τόσες πολλές συγκρούσεις ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους.

Υ.Γ. (μια και πολύ φοριέται !!)
Οτι έγραψα είναι οι απόψεις μου και ουδεμία πρόθεση κριτικής ή απαξίωσης είχα.

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι ο ένας πρέπει να στηρίζει τον άλλο σε τούτο το δύσκολο δρόμο της ζωής μας. 
Ολες οι απόψεις όσο διαφορετικές και να είναι , πρέπει να γράφονται αλλά και να αντιμετωπίζονται με σεβασμό.

Νάστε όλοι καλά !!

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> Δηλαδή η κουβέντα της Ανιτακ για σένα ήταν βοήθεια?


Δε μας βοηθανε μονο οι δρομοι που ανοιγονται μπροστα μας, αλλα και τα τειχη που καταφερνουμε -αν καταφερνουμε- να υπερπηδούμε.

Μπορει να μην υπολογισα ποσο προσβλητικη ισως γινομουν, αλλά σίγουρα δεν ξεκινούσα με αρνητικη προθεση. Η δημόσια προσεγγιση σας είναι τωρα το λιγότερο. Εξάλλου μονο μια υποσημειωση ζητουσε η ερωτηση μου, οχι απαραιτητα κατακριτικα. Τώρα έχω μείνει άναυδη από ό,τι ακολούθησε.
Καλή σας δύναμη. Θα τη χρειαστείτε

----------


## e8

Κάτι τελευταίο θάθελα να πω 


* Διάβασα βεβαίως πρώτα από όλα όσα έγραφε ο άντρας μου για μένα και θέλησα πραγματικά* *αιθανόμενη εκείνη τη στιγμη ότι απευθύνομαι σεαυτόν και όχισε όλους εσάς να του γράψω κάποιες σκέψεις. ........................*

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφει η Γιώτα θάθελε έχει επικοινωνία σε αυτό το θέμα μόνο με τον σύζυγό της και με κανένα άλλο.
Το σέβομαι και εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα γράψω ξανά.

*Και αν μας αφήνατε ίσως μπορούσαμε να απελευθερωθούμε περισσότερο ,αν το βλέμμα σας ήταν λίγο περισσότερο διακριτικό.* 
Μπορείτε όσο θέλετε να απελευθερωθείτε. 
Το δικό μου το βλέμμα δεν θα είναι απλά διακριτικό.
Θα το αποσύρω τελείως για να σεβαστώ την επιθυμία σου.

*Αγαπητέ σύζυγε κάτι για σένα*

Ισως δεν πρόσεξες αυτό που σου έγραψε η αγαπημένη σου 

*Αφησε με λίγο να κολυμπήσω στα βαθιά. Παρότρυνε με να κάνω πράγματα μόνη μου, μην είσαι συνέχεια εκεί.* *Πρεπει και εγώ να περπατήσω ξανά , μην μου κρατάς συνέχεια το χέρι . Παρότρυνε με καιλέγε μου όσοσ πιο συχνά \" ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ\".* *Πρεπει να είμαι ανεξάρτητη , το έχω ανάγκη. Δες λίγο τον εαυτό σου.*

Μάλλον δεν θα το πρόσεξες για να επιμένεις να απαντάς σε όσα εκείνη έγραψε, να αιτιολογείς κάθε της λέξη, και να μας εκφράζεις τα δικά της συναισθήματα για τις απαντήσεις μας.
Δίνει την εντύπωση μιας πολύ δυναμικής γυναίκας και θα μπορούσε εκείνη να μας πει τις απόψεις της.
Το θέμα της παρεξήγησης φορούσε καθαρά εκείνη και όχι εσένα. 


Νάστε καλά
Καλή τύχη στην καινούργια προσπάθειά σας

----------


## maria210800

λοιπον παιδια κοιταχτε καπου εχει δικιο και η γιςτα.μπηκε μεσα και ορισμενοι την πηραμε απο τα μουτρα.γιωτα σε παρακαλω να μπαινεις εδω και να μας λες τα προβληματα σου.ολοι θα σε βοηθησουμε.ας αφησουμε πισω τις κακες στιγμες

----------


## Τίνα

Χας, μην είσαι τόσο εύθικτος. Το θεατρικό δεν το πα για κακό, αλλοι άνθρωποι είναι κλειστοί κι άλλοι χαίρονται να ανοίγονται και να γίνονται κέτνρο της προσοχής των άλλων. Κακή πρόθεση δεν είχα, το λέω μάλιστα, μεγειά σας με χαρά σας.

Αναφορικά με τη βοηθεια, πίστευα πως υπήρξαν άτομα που σε βοήθησαν,όπως επίσης και το γεγονός ότι ανοίχτηκες στη γυναίκα σου έστω και μέσω ενός φόρουμ, ήταν καλό για τη σχέση σας. Κάνω λάθος?

Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι πως δίνεις μεγάλη έκταση σε ένα θέμα (την παρατήτηση της ανιτακ) που κανονικά είναι ήσσονος σημασίας και θα πρεπε να το προσπεράσεις πολύ πιο εύκολα. Το θέμα είναι η γυναίκα σου και όχι τι γράφει η ανιτακ.

anyway, εγώ γράφω στο θρεντ αυτό λόγω προσωπικών βιωμάτων, να σε βοηθήσω ήθελα, γι;υτό σου έγραψα. Αλλά μάλλον δεν το πετυχαίνω, οπότε... καλή δύναμη σας εύχομαι και μακάρι να τα βρείτε όπως θέλετε
Φιλικά, Τίνα

----------


## perpatontas..

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Εδώ μέσα είναι το θέμα του husband...έγραφε για τη γυναίκα του.
> Της είπε προφανώς μπες δες τι γράφω εγώ για σένα και μπήκε. (στημένο για ποιον? για να χαρήσουν λίγες ώρες σαπουνόπερας σε μας τους δυστυχείς? χο χο χο)
> Τα είδε και θέλησε να του απαντήσει μέσα από εδώ...σεβαστό και δεν θα κρίνω εγώ αυτά που γράφει η γιώτα ή χαρά ή όπως την λένε τη γυναίκα του χας.
> Η αντίδραση της γιώτας στην ανιτακ ήταν κάπως, ναι από τη στιγμή που ήταν μια ψυχρή αντιμετώπιση της γιώτας προς την ανιτακ...η ανιτακ μάλλον είχε παρακολουθήσει το θέμα ενώ η γιώτα δεν ήξερε ποια ήταν η ανιτακ. *Πραγματικά παίζει ρόλο πώς θα μιλήσεις husband* και η ανιτακ χωρίς να σαρκαστεί είπε την άποψη της οκ. 
> Αν εξαιρέσουμε τη συμπεριφορά της γιώτας τότε σε ενοχλησαν κάποια σχόλια που δεν σου κρύβω ότι και μένα με ξένισαν κάποια από αυτά. Επειδή εγώ δεν ένιωσα αυτή την παράσταση δεν μπορώ να το αναλύσω γιατί έγινε...εξάλλου σου απαντούν από μόνοι τους.
> 
> ΚΡΙΜΑ όμως και από μέρους μου που η χαρά μου χάθηκε μέσα στη \"βουή\".
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην χαθείς...


*-------&gt; και συπληρώνω πώς επίσης με εξοργίζει όταν κάποιος απαντά με υπαινιγμούς που επίσης δεν δίνουν το δικαίωμα στον θιγμένο να ανταπαντήσει. 
Ακριβώς λοιπόν επειδή εδώ μέσα είναι μια μικρογραφία του έξω...κάποια άτομα έδειξαν ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που θα σκεφτούν είναι το κακό. Τους είναι ίσως δύσκολο να χαρούν μονομιας κι ας είναι και λάθος βρε αδερφέ, ποιος το ξέρει άλλωστε.
Κάποιοι αισθάνθηκαν θιγμένοι από το ότι θεώρησαν στημμένο το γεγονός(πραγματικά εγώ δεν μπορώ να το δω έτσι και δεν καταλαβαίνω).
Κάποιοι συνδέουν την ωριμότητα με τη σοβαρότητα...δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει σε ένα φόρουμ ή δημόσια τελος πάντων.
Άλλοι πραγματικά θεωρούν ότι το να γράφει κάποιος στο φόρουμ..ουφ δεν είμαι καλά σήμερα και δώστε μου βοήθεια είναι επιτρεπτό αλλά το να πει κάποιος ειμαι συγκινημένος και χαρούμενος είναι λάθος ή το ότι κάποιος μιλάει σε ένα συγγενικό του άτομο μέσω εδώ είναι αν μη τι άλλο ρομαντικό και γελοίο. Αλήθεια;
Κάποιοι, καλή ώρα, χάρηκαν σαν χαζοχαρούμενα χωρίς λογική και κινδυνεύουν να αποκαλεστούν ρομαντικοί και αφελείς.
Το πώς συμπεριφέρονται στο σπιτι τους τα δύο άτομα είναι θέμα δικό τους κατ\' εμέ...μακάρι να βελτιωθεί η επικοινωνία τους και να ήταν αυτό η αρχή μιας καλής προσπάθειας.*

----------


## Helena

obo..........

----------


## husband

Φίλη Τίνα



> _Originally posted by Τίνα_
> Χας, μην είσαι τόσο εύθικτος. 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*Καλό είναι να μην είναι κανείς εύθικτος.*
> 
> Το θεατρικό δεν το πα για κακό, αλλοι άνθρωποι είναι κλειστοί κι άλλοι χαίρονται να ανοίγονται και να γίνονται κέτνρο της προσοχής των άλλων. Κακή πρόθεση δεν είχα, το λέω μάλιστα, μεγειά σας με χαρά σας.
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*Πολλοί πάντως θεωρούσαν ότι έδινα παράσταση. Επίκεντρο δεν ξέρω αλλά πολλά λόγια χρειάστηκα για να εξηγήσω τι ένιωθα*
> 
> Αναφορικά με τη βοηθεια, πίστευα πως υπήρξαν άτομα που σε βοήθησαν,όπως επίσης και το γεγονός ότι ανοίχτηκες στη γυναίκα σου έστω και μέσω ενός φόρουμ, ήταν καλό για τη σχέση σας. Κάνω λάθος?
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;* Ηδη το έχω αναφέρει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές στις τελευταίες σελιδες*
> ...

----------


## husband

Μιλάμε για την ζωή και την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου φίλη Μαρίνα (εκτός αν δε θα ήθελες να σε αποκαλώ φίλη αλλά αγαπητή πράγμα που το απεύχομαι).Σε αυτή τη ζωή μου και όπως έχω περιγράψει η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου είναι κεντρικό πρόσωπο. Και μου ζητάς να μη νιώσω, να μη δώ, να μη διαβάσω, να μην απαντήσω στο τι διαβάζω. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το μπορώ.Και τα περισσότερα σε εσένα τα έγραψα αν το θες. Γιατί σε εμένα απευθυνόσουν. (στα δύο τελευταία posts σου με τα πολλαπλά ερωτήματα)





> _Originally posted by e8_
> Κάτι τελευταίο θάθελα να πω 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ. ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ
> 
> * Διάβασα βεβαίως πρώτα από όλα όσα έγραφε ο άντρας μου για μένα και θέλησα πραγματικά* *αιθανόμενη εκείνη τη στιγμη ότι απευθύνομαι σεαυτόν και όχισε όλους εσάς να του γράψω κάποιες σκέψεις. ........................*
> 
> Σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφει η Γιώτα θάθελε έχει επικοινωνία σε αυτό το θέμα μόνο με τον σύζυγό της και με κανένα άλλο.
> Το σέβομαι και εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα γράψω ξανά.
> 
> ...


Να είστε όλοι καλά και λάθος μου που δεν το τόνισα σε κάθε μύνημά μου.

----------


## husband

Eπέτρεψε μου να σχολιάσω.



> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> 
> Κάποιοι, καλή ώρα, χάρηκαν σαν χαζοχαρούμενα χωρίς λογική και κινδυνεύουν να αποκαλεστούν ρομαντικοί και αφελείς.
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*Να παρακαλάς να κινδυνέεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς ρομαντική. Το αφελής θα το πούν αυτοί που δεν μπορούν να νιώσουν ρομαντικοί. Και η λογική σαν πολή θέση στο τιμόνη δεν έχει πάρει τελευταία....*


Πάντα δυνατή

----------


## Τίνα

HUSB, υπάρχουν 2 γεγονότα.. 1) Βρήκατε επαφή με τη γυναίκα σου (πολύ πολύ χαρούμενο γεγονός, συμφωνώ, είναι αδιάφορο το αν έγινε μέσω φόρουμ) και 2) η γυναίκα σου χαλάστηκε απο ΄κάποιες απαντήσεις (και συ εν μέρει χαλάστηκες)
Κράτα λοιπόν το πρώτο, και άσε μας εμάς. Δεν πρέπει να έχουν σημασία τα γραπτά τρίτων, μπροστά σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό γεγονός , όπως οι εκ βαθέων εξομολογήσεις που ανταλλάξατε, εσύ κι αυτή.

Αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πω. Μετά απο μια τέτοια κατάθεση ψυχής μεταξύ σας, τι στο καλό σας νοιάζει αν η ανιτακ ή εγώ ή οποισδήποτε άλλος το κρίνει δήθεν? Έστω κι αν είναι άδικο, γιατί σ επηρεάζει τόσο? Αυτό το αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ, σκέψου το και συ.
Με κάθε καλή διάθεση τα γράφω αυτά, διότι ξέρεις ότι το θέμα με αγγίζει.
τεσπ[α, αυυτά και end of story.

----------


## husband

Τίνα από χτες το βράδυ το έγραψα. Προχωράω και τραγουδάω. (ουφ κουράστηκα να quotαρω).Τα αρνητικά τα άφησα εκεί. 
Και σήμερα το ξανάγραψα.Και συμπλήρωσα. Κράτησα ότι θετικό βρήκα και προχωράω.
Να μη το επαναλάβω ξανά.
Αυτά όσον αφορά την ζωή μου.

Όσον αφορά τις γνώμες τρίτων εδώ σε αυτό το σαιτ και αυτό το είπα.
Και βοηθιέμαι (όσο περίεργο και αν σου φαίνεται από όλα αυτά εγώ βοηθιέμαι) και (σε όποιον είναι ανοιχτός) βοηθάω (τώρα αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να ακούσει ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσει το παρελθόν του και να κρίνει τους ανθρώπους από αυτό που βλέπει, ή αν ο άλλος χάνει το ενδιαφέρον του γιατί χάρηκα ε αυτοί ας κοιτάξουν λίγο μέσα τους)

τώρα γιατί εγώ είχα διάθεση να εξηγήσω γιατί ένιωσα εγώ άσχημα? Ειλικρικά αν δε με ένοιαζε η γνώμη των άλλων και είχα ως μόνο γνώμονα την δική μου κοσμοθεωρία τότε τι θα έλεγες? Και δεν μιλάω για τρίτους. Γνωστοί, βαθιά γνωστοί είμαστε εδώ μέσα όλοι. Εγραψα ότι στεναχωρέθηκα. Δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Εξήγησα. Με ρώτησαν πολλά. Απάντησα.

----------


## e8

Καλημέρα φίλε μου

Εδώ είμαι και με χαρά θα διαβάζω τα ευχάριστα νέα σας.

Να είστε καλά.

----------


## husband



----------


## gramle

Ας αφησουμε λοιπον ολα αυτα πισω και πες μας πως εχουν εξελιχθει τα πραγματα. Ολα καλα?

----------


## husband

Καλά αυτό δεν έχει ξαναγίνει. Θα απαντήσω μονολεκτικά. Δεν με πιστεύω. Δεν θέλω όμως να προκαταλάβω καταστάσεις.

\"ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ\"

----------


## gramle

Με ολα αυτα λογικο ειναι!

----------


## alexandros3

Μ\' αρέσουν οι άνθρωποι που ανοίγονται ακόμα και σε επίπεδο που φαίνεται \"παιδικό\"... Αρκεί να γίνεται με ωραίο τρόπο. Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά, σε όλους το εύχομαι ανεξαιρέτως κι αδιαιρέτως, κι εγώ από τα λίγα που διάβασα μου δημιουργήθηκε η αίσθηση δύο \"παιδικών ψυχών\". Μήπως ένα ιντερνετ φόρουμ δεν είναι καλύτερο από το να γίνει κάτι στη μέση του δρόμου; Το τελευταίο είναι πιο αληθινό; Ίσως. Το ιντερνετικό έχει άλλα ατού. Διαχρονικότητα γιατί τα γραπτά μένουνε. Πόσα γράμματα δεν έχουμε διαβάσει του παρελθόντος και συνειδητοποιούμε νέα πράγματα για τον εαυτό μας και τους άλλους.

----------


## giota73

Αλέξανδρε αυτό που λες κάτι μου λέει. Θα ήθελα να μου το εξηγήσεις παρισσότερο.

----------


## Holyman

γειά χαρά. Πάσχω και εγώ από κρίσεις πανικού αν κατάλαβα καλά, όπως και ή αγαπημένη σου. Είναι μεγάλο μαρτύριο για όποιον το βιώνει προσωπικά. Η συμβουλή μου θα ήταν να τη δει ένας ψυχίατρος και να της δώσει κατάλληλη αγωγή έτσι ώστε να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα της. Θεωρώ ότι είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή λύση για να βοηθηθεί πρώτα η ίδια και στη συνέχεια ο γάμος σας. Ότι και να αποφασίσεις καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## kondor

nomizo oti to provlima eise esi.sizitise prota esi me psixologos,malista grigora...otan benis sto spiti su pote min simperiferise mazi tis san na exei provlima gia ti stin usia den exei isos teli na traviksi prosoxi tis kapu alu?isos eparxi kati alo?gia psaxsto...

----------


## husband

Holyman και alexandros thx (γενικά και όχι μόνο για τις ευχές)
Κondor εξίσου μεγάλο thx για τις απόψεις,
αλλά αν θες μπορείς να επεκταθείς?(είμαι και λίγο χοντροκέφαλος και δεν τα πιάνω με τη μία)

ΥΓ1 Υπόσχομαι να μη σου επιτεθώ!!!! (ή σε όποιον άλλον θέλει να εξηγήσει τι εννοείς) αν εκφραστείς αρνητικά ή αντίθετα με κάτι που πιστεύω (όπως επίσης υπόσχομαι να είμαι ειλικρινής απέναντί σου)
ΥΓ2 Αυτά τα greekish τα αντιλαμβάνομαι μετά την τρίτη ανάγνωση. Δεν σου υποδικνύω τι να κάνεις αλλά αν θες γράψε ελληνικά για να καταλαβαινόμαστε πιο εύκολα.

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Μ\' αρέσουν οι άνθρωποι που ανοίγονται ακόμα και σε επίπεδο που φαίνεται \"παιδικό\".
> 
> Διαχρονικότητα γιατί τα γραπτά μένουνε. Πόσα γράμματα δεν έχουμε διαβάσει του παρελθόντος και συνειδητοποιούμε νέα πράγματα για τον εαυτό μας και τους άλλους.



δεν θα παψουμε ποτε να κρυβουμε ενα παιδι μεσα μας κ στο φιναλε αυτο ειναι που μας σωζει..πισω στο παρελθον στα γραπτα βρισκουμε το χαμενο παιδι..ενα παιδι που θελει να νιωσει χαρα!
το ενα το αλογο να ειναι ασπρο οπως τα ονειρα που εκανα ΠΑΙΔΙ...

----------


## interappted

husband τι κανει ηΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΥ?εχω χασει κι εδω επεισοδια?εσυ ,ο αγγελος σου κι ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου???
ευχομαι ολα να ειναι καλα κ να ξερεις το ποσο θες να την βοηθησεις ειναι πολυ συγκινητικο..
μακαρι ολοι οι συζυγοι να σου μοιαζαν!

----------


## husband

Να μη σου πώ κεφάλαια ολόκληρα έχασες. Σα να βλέπεις ένα αγώνα για 90 λεπτά και είναι 0-0. Ε λές πάω να φύγω μη πέσω στους άγριους και όταν φτάνεις σπίτι μαθαίνεις ότι έληξε 4-3.
Το τριημεράκι πάντως καλό ήτανε. Στην Χαλκιδική μπορείς να ξεχαστείς. Και να περάσεις καλά. Παίρνεις δυνάμεις και για τη συνέχεια. Αντε πάλι το ΣΚ κοντά είναι.

ΥΓ χαααααα άμα μου έμοιαζαν όλοι οι husbands τότε πως θα διάλεγε εμένα η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου? Ασε δε λέει. καλύτερα ο καθένας τα δικά του τα στραβά και τα δικά του τα καλά

----------


## interappted

χεχεχε huspand 
ειναι η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ σου..κι αυτο λεει οτι ολα θα πανε καλα

----------


## husband

............

----------


## interappted

τι τελιτσες ειναι αυτες ρε?:P:P:P
η αγαπη σου για αυτην μαλλον ειναι πιο δυνατη απο την καταθλιψη της !
οποτε ναι ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## perpatontas..

Τώρα εγώ θέλω να πω κάτι με αφορμή δικές μου, καθαρά, σκέψεις...και όποιος θέλει τις επεξεργάζεται.
Είναι η αγάπη σου; για ποιο λόγο την αγαπάς; 
πιστεύω οτι δεν αγαπάμε άνευ όρων αλλά αγαπάμε όταν παίρνουμε κάτι σημαντικό από τον άλλον.
Οπότε αν θέλεις σκέψου αυτό, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη.

----------


## keep_walking

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ο εαυτος μας ειναι το κεντρο του συμπαντος και ολα τα κανουμε για αυτον...αλλα δεν πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε με αυτην την λογικη...γιατι αν πραγματικα σκεφτεις οτι εισαι το κεντρο του συμπαντος και ολα περιστρεφονται γυρω σου ειναι μια πραγματικα οδυνηρη εμπειρια...τουλαχιστον ετσι το αντιληφθηκα κατω απο την ψυχωση που ειχα...απλως καποιες σκεψεις.

----------


## e8

φίλε συζυγε 
Μέχρι τώρα ήσουν πολυγραφότατος !!
Τι έγινε ξαφνικά και μας γράφεις μόνο 
.................. ?????

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι περνάς πολύ καλά ?

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στράβωσαν όλα ?

Τι σημαίνει ?

Δηλαδή με τις {......... }τι μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας ?????

Να λυπηθούμε?
Να χαρούμε ?
Να αδιαφορήσουμε ?
Είναι απάντηση σε μας ?
Είναι μήνυμα στην γυναίκα σου ?

Αν είχε φατσουλες θά έβαζα μια με μάτια γεμάτα απορία να κοιτάνε
φιλικά
Μαρίνα

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by e8_
> φίλε συζυγε 
> Μέχρι τώρα ήσουν πολυγραφότατος !!
> Τι έγινε ξαφνικά και μας γράφεις μόνο 
> .................. ?????
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι περνάς πολύ καλά ?
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στράβωσαν όλα ?
> ...



ελα ντε Μαρινα κι εγω μαζι σου 
περιμενα νεα κ βρηκα τελιτσες..............
τι απεγινες συζυγε?

----------


## interappted

η μαλλον θα σου απαντησω κι εγω καπως ετσι
γιατι αντιλλαμβανομαι τις τελιτσες σου

λοιπον

...............................................

----------


## interappted



----------


## interappted



----------


## husband

Στις 04:00 το ποστ εκείνο είχε άλλη μορφή. Είχε καμιά δεκαριά γραμμές. Οσες πάνω κάτω και οι τελίτσες. Ενας από τους 2-3 ανθρώπους που το διαβασαν είμουν και εγώ. Ηταν πολύ σκληρό για να το αφήσω όπως ήταν. Και αδύνατο να το αλλάξω. 3 προσπάθειες ΕΔΙΤ (από τις ελάχιστες να μην πω η πρώτη φορά που άλλαξα τι γράφω με έδιτ) και καμία δεν ήταν ικανοποιητική. Αποφασίσθει ομοφώνος λοιπόν (κατόπιν σύκσεψης με τον ευατό μου) όπως διαγραφεί πλήρως και αντικατασταθεί από τελίτσες.

----------


## husband

Μια τέτοια  φατσούλα ήθελες έ (ζήλεια ζήλεια εγώ τις βρήκα......λολ...)
Πάντως στην περίπτωσή μου μάλλον κάπως έτσι  θα μπορούσα να το περιγράψω το ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 
Το ΧΤΕΣ πέρασε και το αύριο θα το παλέψουμε.
Όσο για την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου  κάπως έτσι βλέπω εγώ τι νιώθει. Αλλά πλέον ο ήλιος υπάρχει!!!!!

ΥΓ Όσο μου είναι δυνατόν την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου την καταλαβαίνω. Τον τρίτο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω (και μη ρωτήσει κανείς που απευθύνεται αυτό το ΥΓ)

----------


## husband

Πολυγραφότατος έ, χμμμμ
Σωστά ή λάθος δεν μπορώ να ξέρω από τώρα αλλά πλέον έχω αποφασίσει να αφήσω (λίγο??, για λίγο??? πολύ?? για πολύ??) το μικρόφωνο (μιας και ποτέ δεν έκανα για τραγουδιστής) . Στο τσατ δεν μπαίνω πλέον μιας και η παρέα έχω ήδη εμπλουτιστεί με νέα μέλη που έχουν ανάγκη τον χώρο. Και η έννοια του απαραίτητου χώρου επιτάσσει την πλήρη ελευθερία. έχοντας ήδη από τον καιρό που γράφτηκε εδώ η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου σταματήσει κάθε είδους computer wizard κινήσεις του παρελθόντος αυτή την ελευθερία πιστευω ότι δίνω με την ηθελημένη αποχή μου και από κάποιες ενέργειες που στο παρελθόν με χαρακτήριζαν στο σαιτ αυτό.

ΥΓ αντε να γελάσετε και λίγο μιας και είπα για μικρόφωνο και τραγούδια
---husband (προ πολλώωωων χρόνων) Λα λα ντο ρε μι φα λα σι ντο.......
---Βαθμολογητής ορθοφωνίας (προς τη δασκάλα μου και μή ξέρωντας τι βαθμό να βάλει): Το παιδί πρόβλημα έχει?

ΥΓ2 (κατόπιν ΕΔΙΤ) Thx για το ενδιαφέρον. 
Ειλικρινά να είστε καλά (για ευγένεια ένα άλο thread υπάρχει αλλά πιστεύω ότι ένας Αγγλος θα το έγραφο αυτό το ΥΓ με τη μία και δεν θα χρειαζόταν ΕΔΙΤ. Ενας Ελληνας όμως το ΕΝΝΟΕΙ)

----------


## e8

Μπερδεμένα τα λες αλλα δικαιωμά σου ειναι αυτό και το σέβομαι.
Για τον τρίτο..... και αυτο........δικαιωμά σου ειναι.......τι να πω ??? Τελικά μερικοι προκαλούμε την μοιρα μας !!!

γράφεις...
*Στο τσατ δεν μπαίνω πλέον μιας και η παρέα έχω ήδη εμπλουτιστεί με νέα μέλη που έχουν ανάγκη τον χώρο. Και η έννοια του απαραίτητου χώρου επιτάσσει την πλήρη ελευθερία. έχοντας ήδη από τον καιρό που γράφτηκε εδώ η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου σταματήσει κάθε είδους computer wizard κινήσεις του παρελθόντος αυτή την ελευθερία πιστευω ότι δίνω με την ηθελημένη αποχή μου και από κάποιες ενέργειες που στο παρελθόν με χαρακτήριζαν στο σαιτ αυτό.*

Δηλαδή τον χώρο στο σαιτ τον αφήνεις για τα υπόλοιπα νέα μέλη ή για την συζυγό σου ???

Μήπως , λέω , μήπως σου αρέσει να δειχνεις ότι θυσιάζεσαι ???
Αν κάποιες ενέργειες λες ότι σε χαρακτήριζαν στο παρελθόν (που δεν ειναι και πολύ παρελθόν ) αυτόματα τις καταργεις?? Πάλι δικαιωμά σου ειναι.....να καταλάβω προσπαθώ......
Μίλησες στο τσατ, πήρες υποθέτω κάποιες απόψεις που σε βοήθησαν ίσως και ξαφνικά ως δια μαγείας όλα σου τα προβλήματα λύθηκαν, όλα ξεκαθάρισαν !!!

Ξέρεις τι σκέπτομαι??
Οι άλλοι αυτοι που σου μίλαγαν στο τσατ, που ακουγαν τα προβλήματά σου και προσπαθούσαν να σε στηρίξουν ,ξαφνικά έπαψαν να υπάρχουν για σένα ? Δεν θάπρεπε ίσως να τους στηρίξεις και εσύ ??
Και αν δεν μπορεις, ή δεν θέλεις, ή αν σκέπτεσαι μόνο τον εαυτό σου και καλά κάνεις, ειναι δύσκολο να μπεις , βρε αδερφέ έτσι ένα βράδυ , και να πεις μια καλησπέρα, τι κάνετε ??
Ετσι να πεις ένα \"νάστε καλά \" που είσαστε κοντά μου στα δύσκολα !!!

Εγώ πάντως σου λέω νάσαι καλά και να μην χρειαστεις πια κανέναν απο εμάς.

φιλικά
Μαρινα

----------


## husband

Φιλη μου καλή Μαρίνα,
Σε καταλαβαίνω αλήθεια και στεναχωριέμαι με τα αποτελέσματα των πράξεών μου.
Όμως τα δικά μου μάτια έχω. Με αυτά βλέπω. Πολύ μα πάρα πολύ καιρό είμουν πραγματικά πίσω από το pc . Πραγματικά γνώριζα οτιδήποτε γινόταν ακόμα και όταν έλλειπα. Οταν λοιπόν αποφάσισα να σταματήσω αυτήν την τακτική τότε δεν είναι δυνατόν στο ίδιο ρουμ να είμαστε εγώ και η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. Δεν μπορεί να κάθομαι και να μην την αφήνω να εκφραστεί ή να μην εκφράζεστε εσείς απέναντί της σαν να μην είμαι εγώ εκεί. Δεν μπορω έστω και στον πειρασμό να πώ να ρωτήσω \"τί λέγατε? τι σας είπε?\" Δεν μπορώ.

Όντως αυτό με την αυτοθυσία έχει γίνει και δική μου απορία. (Είμαι αυτό που είμαι? Είμαι αυτό που δείχνω? Είμαι αυτό που βλέπουν οι άλλοι? Είμαι αυτό που καταλαβαίνω ότι βλέπουν οι άλλοι?) Αδύνατο να το απαντήσω όμως.

Πάντως ρε Μαρίνα δεν έχω χαθεί εντελώς. Στο τσατ δεν μπαίνω. Από τπ φόρουμ δε χάθηκα . Και δεν είναι ότι έχω ξεχάσει. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω πόσα έχω πάρει. 
Και όμως όπως έχεις προσέξει μόνο σήμερα δεν μπήκε η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου γιατί κοιμήθηκε. Ε σήμερα λοιπόν κανείς δεν είναι στο τσατ. Και εσύ έφυγες. Όντως σκέφτομαι τον εαυτό μου (κατά μία έννοια) αλλά ποτέ δεν κάνω κάτι γιατί ΠΡΕΠΕΙ, 
Κάνω ότι νομίζω σωστό και μπορώ να το κάνω καλά. Σε εκτιμώ και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για σένα και στο γράφω στα post μου. Αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι θα το κάνω.
Σκλήρό πάντως σκληρό αυτό που μου εύχεσαι. Να μη χρειάζομαι κανεναν......

Λυπάμαι πολύ που στεναχώρησα ειδικά εσένα

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Τώρα εγώ θέλω να πω κάτι με αφορμή δικές μου, καθαρά, σκέψεις...και όποιος θέλει τις επεξεργάζεται.
> Είναι η αγάπη σου; για ποιο λόγο την αγαπάς; 
> πιστεύω οτι δεν αγαπάμε άνευ όρων αλλά αγαπάμε όταν παίρνουμε κάτι σημαντικό από τον άλλον.
> Οπότε αν θέλεις σκέψου αυτό, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη.


Κατά παράφραση θα πώ \"LOVE moves in mysterious ways\" (και όντως ο ΘΕΟΣ είναι ΑΓΑΠΗ)
Δεν ξέρω αν μόνω εγώ το κάνω ή αν καλά κάνω αλλά για κάποια θέματα δεν σκέφτομαι. Μόνο αισθάνομαι και εφράζω τα δικά μου συναισθήματα. Να το πώ αλλιώς. Από τα λουλουδάκια σου (θα λέγαν κάποιοι) τί παίρνεις?. Και όμως η καρδιά σου ξέρει τι παίρνεις.
Πάντως έχεις δίκιο. Αγάπη που δεν παίρνεις ή που δεν δίνεις δεν είναι αγάπη. Είναι κάτι παθολογικό. Ορολογία δεν ξέρω πάντως αγάπη δεν είναι.

Πάντα χαίρομαι να σε διαβάζω.....

----------


## e8

Γεια σου φιλε μου

Θα ήθελα να σου πω πρωτον ότι αυτο που έγραψα 

*Εγώ πάντως σου λέω νάσαι καλά και να μην χρειαστεις πια κανέναν απο εμάς.*
Ειχε την έννοια να περάσουν όλα τα προβλήματά σου και να μην έχεις την ανάγκη ψυχικής στήριξης και όχι αυτό που εσύ κατάλαβες και μου έγραψες..
Σκλήρό πάντως σκληρό αυτό που μου εύχεσαι. Να μη χρειάζομαι κανεναν......

γράφεις
δεν είναι δυνατόν στο ίδιο ρουμ να είμαστε εγώ και η ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. Δεν μπορεί να κάθομαι και να μην την αφήνω να εκφραστεί ή να μην εκφράζεστε εσείς απέναντί της σαν να μην είμαι εγώ εκεί. 

Επιλογή σου που δεν μπορούμε παρά να την σεβαστούμε.
Απλά προβληματίζομαι .
Είχες ένα τρόπο βρει να εκφράζεσαι, να μιλάς , να ψάχνεις για λύση, και αυτό το στερεις απο τον εαυτό σου. Τουλάχιστον αναζήτησε βοήθεια απο αλλου γιατί ειναι δύσκολο να παλευεις μόνος σου.

γράφεις
Όντως αυτό με την αυτοθυσία έχει γίνει και δική μου απορία. (Είμαι αυτό που είμαι? Είμαι αυτό που δείχνω? Είμαι αυτό που βλέπουν οι άλλοι? Είμαι αυτό που καταλαβαίνω ότι βλέπουν οι άλλοι?) 
Το βλέπεις σαν αυτοθυσία ??
Είσαι πράγματι κάτι από αυτά που λες ή δειχνεις ή προσπαθείς γα γίνεις αυτό που οι άλλοι θέλουν να είσαι, εις βάρος της δικής σου ψυχικής υγείας ??

γράφεις
 Σε εκτιμώ και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για σένα και στο γράφω στα post μου. Αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι θα το κάνω.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ , έχουμε μιλήσει αρκετά και σου έχω δειξει την δική μου εκτίμηση. 

γραφεις
Λυπάμαι πολύ που στεναχώρησα ειδικά εσένα 
Δεν με στεναχώρεσες φίλε μου, απλά με προβληματίζεις,
Ομως θα το πω πάλι
Δική σου η ζωή, φαινεσαι έξυπνος, αρα κάνεις τις επιλογές σου.

Με αγάπη
Μαρινα

----------


## interappted

husband ξυπνα!

με ειλικρινες ενδιαφερον 

Ιωαννα

----------


## husband

Τι ώρα είναι?
Αργησα?
Δεν προλαβαίνω?

----------


## e8

> _Originally posted by husband_
> Τι ώρα είναι?
> Αργησα?
> Δεν προλαβαίνω?


Μα δεν κρατήθηκα , αυτό μου ήρθε να σου βάλω με την απάντηση σου.


Υ.Γ.
Κάποτε είχα ένα σκυλάκι, όταν του έλεγες κάτι που δεν του άρεσε ή δεν του συνέφερε, έκανε σαν να μην καταλαβαίνει τι του λες. Ελεγες μα τι χαζό σκυλί !!! Εκανες την προσπάθεια να του το πεις ξανα, τα ίδια. προσπαθούσες μα πάλι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα!!
Ομως όταν άκουγε καμια λέξη που του άρεσε (βόλτα ας πούμε),ξαφνικά γινόταν ένα πανέξυπνο ζωάκι, ακόμα και με ένα νόημα καταλάβαινε αυτό που θες να του πεις!
Ενας φίλος μου μου ειχει πει,\"παιρνω μαθήματα απο αυτο το σκυλάκι , ακουω , ακουω, κάνω τον χαζό και έτσι κάνω το δικό μου \". Δεν ειχε και άδικο !!

Καλή σου μέρα

----------


## husband

ΚΑταλαβαίνω τις αγνές σου προθέσεις, αλήθεια, όμως 
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1187&amp;page=33#pid28851

Είναι απίστευτη η υποκειμενικότητα στην ατνίληψη των τραγουδιών. Το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι για άλλο έχει γραφτεί αλλά εγώ πόσο το βλέπω να μου ταιριάζει.

ΥΓ1 ΠΑΝΕΞΥΠΝΟ το σκυλάκι σου. Τελικά ότι ήθελε έκανε!!!!!!!
ΥΓ2 Μη με παρεξηγάς αλλά έχεις σκεφτεί να έχεις άδικο σε αυτό που σκέφτεσαι?
YΓ3 (κατόπιν ΕΔΙΤ)



> _Originally posted by e8_
> Ενας φίλος μου μου ειχει πει,\"παιρνω μαθήματα απο αυτο το σκυλάκι , ακουω , ακουω, 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;* να συμπληρώσω εγώ ΚΡΙΝΩ, ΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΑΙ, ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΩ* 
> κάνω τον χαζό και έτσι κάνω το δικό μου \". Δεν ειχε και άδικο !!
> 
> Καλή σου μέρα

----------


## e8

Θα ήμουν ανόητη αν νόμιζα ότι έχω πάντα δίκιο.
Ο καθένας έχει τον τρόπο του που βλέπει τα πράγματα, έτσι και εγω και εσύ.
Γράφω απλώς την δική μου άποψη, γιατί από ότι είχα καταλάβει ήθελες τον διάλογο, και δεχόσουν όλες τις γνώμες .
Αν άλλαξαν τόσο οι απόψεις σου, και δεν τον θέλεις πια.....σεβαστή η απόφαση σου και τον σταματώ.

Φυσικά και η εικόνα που έβαλα ήταν χιουμοριστική γιατι χαμογέλασα με αυτά που έγραψες και μου ήρθε αυτή στο μυαλό.

Υ.Γ.
Είδα το τραγούδι.
Δική σου η ζωή, δικές σου και οι αποφάσεις.
Να εισαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## husband

Ρε συ μαρίνα,
Σε είπα εγώ να σταματήσεις ή να σεβαστείς δεξερωγώ τι?
Και όντως γέλασα.
Και έγραψα ΜΗ με παρεξηγάς.
Και ένας διάλογος σταματάει όταν κάποιος παίρνει απόφαση να σταματήσει να μιλάει. Ή όταν κάποιος το ζητήσει. Οχι όταν κάποιος (κυρίως κάποιος σαν και εμένα που μιά ζωή , άντε έστω μισή, βλέπει μόνίμως δύο όψεις το πραγμάτων κα βασανίζεται να αποφασίσει ποιά είναι η σωστή) ρωτήσει κάτι που ξέρει ακ των προτέρων ότι θα θίξει (κάπως άλλιώς το εννοούσα αυτό το ρήμα αλλά τώρα δεν μπορώ να το βρώ ακριβώς) τον συνομιλιτή αλλά τεσπα θέλει να τον ρωτήσει κάτι.
Φιλιά φιλικά (σταυρωτά!!!)

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by e8_
> ......Γράφω απλώς την δική μου άποψη, γιατί από ότι είχα καταλάβει ήθελες τον διάλογο, και δεχόσουν όλες τις γνώμες .






> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> ΥΓ2 Μη με παρεξηγάς αλλά έχεις σκεφτεί να έχεις άδικο σε αυτό που σκέφτεσαι?





> _Originally posted by e8_
> Αν άλλαξαν τόσο οι απόψεις σου, και δεν τον θέλεις πια.....σεβαστή η απόφαση σου και τον σταματώ.


Τώρα δε με λές ποιος δεν δέχεται (και αναλόγως αποφασίζει να πράξει) την άποψη του άλλου???

----------


## husband

Όσο για αυτό



> _Originally posted by husband_
> Τι ώρα είναι?
> Αργησα?
> Δεν προλαβαίνω?


Είναι μία θεωρεία του κουκουρουκισμού. Την έχει (είχε??) αναπτύξει η ΙΝΤΕΡ και με εκφράζει και εμένα ώρες ώρες. Ασε που όταν γίνει best seller η ΙΝΤΕΡ θα χε...τεί στο τάληρο θα μπορώ και εγώ να λέω στα παιδία μου (γιατί τουλάχιστον 3 θα έχω) \"να δες δες αυτό εγώ το είπα αλλά η ΙΝΤΕΡ τελικά το πήρε απόφαση και έγραψε βιβλίο και χίλια μπράβο της\"

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by e8_
> Ομως όταν άκουγε καμια λέξη που του άρεσε (βόλτα ας πούμε),


*ΒΟΛΤΑ???* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUNl2Ecv0nM&amp;mode=related&amp;search=

----------


## husband



----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> αποτέλεσμα.................? Νομίζω ότι στην πορεία της σχέσης, αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν καθημερινά, κάθε στιγμή κι άλλα....


Πόσο μα πόσο δίκιο είχες, και έχεις. 
Επρεπε να ακούσω πολύ καλίτερα. Επρεπε να έχω τα αυτιά μου πολύ πιο ανοιχτά και το στόμα μου πολύ πιο κλειστό.
Εστω και αργά και εκ των υστέρων thx

ΥΓ δεν έχω ξεχάσει καμία μα καμία καταχώρηση

----------


## husband

Όταν κάποιος είναι το μοναδικό στήριγμα της γυναίκας του η οποία περνάει από κατάθλιψη. Οταν αυτός ο κάποιος πατάει και ξεζουμίζει την γυναίκα του με τρόπο που δεν αντιλαμβάνεται. Οταν σκέφτεται μόνο τον ευατό του ενώ πρέπει να κάνει κάτι για την οικογένειά του. Οταν τελικά αυτός είναι η αιτία που η γυναίκα του είναι σε κατάθλιψη.
*ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ?????*

----------


## Tzeni

Θέλω να σου πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο,

Που αγαπας τόσο πολύ την γυναικα σου και που είσαι κοντα στο προβλημα της ....

Θελεις να την βοηθησεις και οχι να τα παρατησεις...

Εισαι σπανιο ατομο δεν φοβασε τα δύσκολα


Υπομονηηηηηηη και Επιμονηηηηη 
Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να το ξεπερασετε................

----------


## husband

Τζένη, χωρις να θελωνα σε θίξω αλλα WRONG ANSWER
Εξάλλου ναι, μόνο ενα ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ατομο θα πατούσε, θα ελιωνε τη γυναίκα του.

----------


## perpatontas..

Γιώργο γιατί δεν πας σε εναν ψυχολογο να τα πεις όλα αυτά που λες σε μας;

Γιατί άραγε να έχεις την ανάγκη να ξεζουμίσεις τον άλλον; εκεί νομίζω θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς, άπαξ και καταλάβεις γιατί το κάνεις τότε θα μπορείς και να το ελέγξεις.

----------


## gramle

Ρε συ hus, γινε λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος. Λες οτι εσυ δημιουργησες ολα αυτα στη γυναικα σου. Πως? Εγω βλεπω εναν ανθρωπο που σκιζεται για τη γυναικα του. Τι της εχεις κανει δηλαδη? Αυτο που ειχες πει για την εκτρωση?

----------


## Sofia

εγώ πάλι θα χα πολλά να πω.....

καταρχήν καλο είναι που είδες ότι πιέζεις ή ξεζουμίζεις εναν ανθρωπο...αφού το είδες λοιπον, φρόντισε να το σταματήσεις.... φρόντισε να δώσεις χρόνο και χώρο στον ανθρωπο αυτό και φυσικα σε σενα να αναπνεύσετε....

εγώ θα σου προτεινα να πηγαινες εσύ ο ιδιος σε ενα ψυχολογο, να πεις οτι σε βασανίζει...θα βοηθούσες πάρα πολυ με τον τρόπο αυτό εσενα και αυτό συνεπαγεται ότι θα βοηθούσες έτσι τόσο το παιδί σου όσο και τη γυναικα σου....Είναι το καλύτερο που μπορεις να κανεις για την οικογενεια σου...Και μία φιλική συμβουλή (αν και σιχαινομαι τις συμβουλες) προσπάθησε να ακους...ξέρω ότι δεν ειναι το πιο εύκολο πραγμα του κόσμου..αλλά ακου....

Φιλικά

----------


## husband

Το αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι γίνομαι φορτικός και σορρυ. Αυτό που λες έχει ήδη κανονισθεί πάντως. Ζητάω πιο ΑΜΕΣΕΣ προτάσεις.
thx anyway

----------


## perpatontas..

δεν γινεσαι φορτικός...απλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει μια άμεση απάντηση...απλά και μόνο διότι την ψυχή σου και το πώς αντιδρά την ξέρεις μόνον εσύ ή μπορείς να την μάθεις μόνον εσύ καλά αν ψαχτείς. Μια πρόταση σου έκανα εγώ παραπάνω.

----------


## Sofia

Δε νομίζω να σου πε καποιος ότι γίνεσαι φορτικος..απλα είναι αλλο να τα λες εδώ, άλλο σε ψυχολογο...Πίστεψε με εκει είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πραγματα, και φυσικά γίνεται άλλη δουλεια...

Από τη στιγμή που κανόνισες να πας, τότε εχεις κανει το πρώτο βήμα... :Smile:  Καλή αρχή να σου ευχηθώ....

----------


## husband

Sofia δεν έχω δει πως το κάνω (αυτήν την πίεση εννοώ). Εχω αντιλιφθεί ότι το κάνω πάντως. Αν θές πές πολλά πάντως. Θέλω να καταλάβω.

----------


## husband

Φίλη gramle δεν έχεις δει την άλλη πλευρά, μη το ξεχνάς.

----------


## Tzeni

ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ??????

(ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΑΝΔΡΑΣ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΤΑΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ........)

ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ....

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ, ΑΝ ΤΙΣ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΑΙΣΤΑΝΘΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ???
ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ....

----------


## husband

Τζένη της έχω δημιουργήσει κατάθλιψη.
Και δεν βλέπω τρόπο να μείνουμε μακριά ο ένας από τον άλλο για λίγο. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται και πως αυτό με ένα παιδί 7 ετών. (το οποίο σημειωτέω σήμερα το πρωί ξύπνησε, πήγε στη μάνα του και της λέει \"Θέλω να το σταματήσετε αυτό που κάνετε\" Ναι μέχρι τις 2 το πρωί τα λέγαμε έντονα. Προχτές της λέει \"Με στεναχώρησε πολύ ο μπαμπάς\")
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως που ανταποκρίθηκες και προσπαθείς να βοηθήσεις. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> 
> Γιατί άραγε να έχεις την ανάγκη να ξεζουμίσεις τον άλλον; εκεί νομίζω θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς, άπαξ και καταλάβεις γιατί το κάνεις τότε θα μπορείς και να το ελέγξεις.

----------


## perpatontas..

ειναι μεγάλο το παιδί σας γιώργο. Είναι καλή η αρχή που κάνεις να πας σε ψυχ.. προσπαθησε μα μνη συζητάτε τα ίδια και τα ίδια... δεν έχει νόημα. Ας αρχίσουν οι πράξεις.

----------


## Tzeni

ΚΟΙΤΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ Ο ΠΡΩΗΝ ΑΝΔΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ, 

ΕΓΩ ΕΦΥΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ Η ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ 10 ΜΗΝΩΝ

ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑΑ

ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΤΑΝ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΦΕΥΓΑ .....
ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΠΙΣΩ

ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΟ
ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ. ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΚΕΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΝ ΠΑΘΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Η ΚΟΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ???/

ΕΤΣΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΠΟΛΥΥΥ ΠΟΛΥΥΥ
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ

----------


## perpatontas..

πάω στο κανακεμα που λέει η Τζένη...
λέει ένα ρητό....θα μπορούσα να σου ψαρέψω ένα ψάρι να φας για σήμερα, αλλά δεν είναι καλύτερα να σε μάθω να ψαρεύεις; (κάπως έτσι δεν θυμάμαι τη ακριβή διατύπωση)

----------


## husband

Εχετε ξεχάσει ένα δεδομένο. 
------------------------------------------
Είμαι το μοναδικό της στήριγμα. Και τα χάπια θα τα κόψει και τους γιατρούς έχει πάψει να εμπιστεύεται και από πουθενά δεν έχει να πιαστεί. Και όμως εγώ το μοναδικό της στήριγμα την λιώνω. Αθελά μου, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό κάνω, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μετράει
-----------------------------------------

Δεν μπορώ να την αφήσω, την αγαπάω πολύ για να την αφήσω
Και η ίδια δεν έχει δύναμη να φύγει. ΟΧι εμπόδιο δεν θα σταθώ αν βρεί την δύναμη και αποφασίσει να φύγει για το καλό της.
ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## gramle

Εσενα ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου για την αλλη πλευρα? Πως πιστευεις οτι την πιεζεις κατα την γνωμη σου? 
Μακαρι κι εμενα ο δικος μου να ενδιαφεροταν ετσι για μενα. Αν μη τι αλλο θα καταλαβαινα οτι ενδιαφερεται για μενα, για το τι αισθανομαι. Ειναι πολυ βασικο αυτο

----------


## perpatontas..

Συγνώμη..αλλά η γιώτα μας λέει οτι είναι όλο και καλύτερα και οτι πήγε και σε ψυχολόγο στη θεσσαλονίκη...για το ονομα του θεού μας δουλεύετε;

----------


## Tzeni

Αν η συμπεριφορα σου μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει φερει αποτελεσματα προσπαθησε να αλλαξεις ...

Σκεψου ....Πως την συμπεριφερεσαι? και πρασπαθησε να αλλαξεις τροπο αντιμετωπισης 


Ισως φερει αποτελεσματα....

----------


## husband

Οταν, γνωρίζοντας ότι θα στεναχωρηθεί, (και ήδη βιώνοντας την κατάθλιψη) της λέω πως βλέπω εγώ κάποια πράγματα τα οποία πλέον δεν ανέχομαι. Οταν σπάω και δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω μέσα μου τον πόνο που μου προκαλούν κάποιες πράξεις της τότε αφενός γκρεμίζομαι από στήριγμά της, αφετέρου νοιάζομαι μόνο για τον ευατό μου και όχι για την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου και το πρόβλημα που περνάει.
Ολο αυτό αν το δείς με τα δικά της μάτια και συνεχιζόμενο για τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια τότε κάθε λέξη μου κάθε πράξη μου γίνεται εις βάρος της. 
Να το γράψω όπως το νιώθει.
\"Δηλαδή τώρα τι μου κλαίγεσαι. Σε εσένα στηρίζομαι. Εγώ περνάω την κατάθλιψη και εσύ μόνο τον ευατό σου σκέφτεσαι. Μια ζωή μόνο τον ευατό σου σκέφτεσαι. Δε σε νοιάζει τίποτα. Ούτε εγώ. Λές ότι με αγαπάς αλλά μόνο τον ευατούλη σου αγαπάς. Δηλαδή τι σε πείραξε μου ήθελα να γνωρίσω κάποιον? Τι σε πείραξε που χάρηκα? Μόλις με δεις να χαίρομαι με πατάς κάτω. Πάντα αυτό έκανες στη ζωή σου. Με βρήκες δυνατή και με έλιωσες. Να με χαίρεσαι τώρα έτσι που με κατάντησες. Και να το ξέρεις εσύ φταις. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να φύγω. Βρες δύναμη να φύγεις να υσηχάσω. Κάνε κάτι.\"

Ετσι αντιλαμβάνομαι την άλλη πλευρά.

----------


## husband

Οχι perpatontas δε δουλεύει κανένας κάποιον άλλον εδώ μέσα. Ναι μέχρι χτές η γνώμη της ήταν αυτή. Από χτές το απόγευμα, λόγω δικών μου πράξεων όπως αυτές που περιγράφω ανωτέρω, πλέον άλλα ισχύουν.

----------


## Tzeni

Εσύ συμφωνεις μαζί της ? Μόνο τον εαυτούλη σου σκεφτεσαι???/

Οταν καποιος εχει καταθλιψη τα βλεπει ολα μαυρα και αραχνα

5 χρονια ειναι πολλα μονο σκεψου τι περναει....

Αλλα προσεχε μην παθεις εσυ τιποτα

Ζητα βοηθεια απο ειδικους και μην ξεσπας πανω της. Οταν θυμωνεις βγες κανε μια βολτα και μετα γυρνα και συζητησε το μαζι της......

Σε εχει φορτωσει ενοχες ...
Αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι τα πραγματα.... Ο καταθλιπτικος
ριχνει τις ευθυνες στους αλλους... 

Ολοι φταινε και εσυ και η αγαπημενη σου ....

Προσπαθησε να την κανεις να σου μιλαει συνεχεια να σε νοιωσει σαν φιλο της

μην την επικρινεις αλλα μονο να ακους .... να ακους .... να ακους

Θελει μεγαλη προσπαθεια

----------


## husband

Και αν όσο και να αλλάξω Τζένη ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετό?
Και αν είμαι άνθρωπος και σφάλματα κάνω και στην συμπεριφορά μου?
Και αν τελικά χρόνια ολόκληρα δεν έχω αλλάξει?
ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΆΞΩ????????????????

----------


## Sofia

Δεν υπάρχει -δεν γίνεται να υπάρχει- σχέση δύο ανθρωπων όπου φταιει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ και ΜΟΝΟ ενας!(Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που ενας αντρας χτυπάει τη γυναίκα του αυτή έχει την ευθύνη ότι δεν φεύγει, κανει τα στραβά ματια για διάφορους λογους που κ την ιδια εξυπηρετουν ως ενα βαθμό ή τη βολεύουν....)

Ας αναλάβει ο καθένας τις ευθύνες στο βαθμό που τις εχει κι ας κοιτάξει πρώτα τον εαυτό του, εννοώ να διασφαλίσει την ισορροπία του με κάθε τίμημα....Αφού εκτός από τη σχέση σας, έχετε μιά ακομα τεράστια ευθύνη...Ενα παιδί που υποθέτω θέλετε να μεγαλώσετε όσο πιο καλά γίνεται...

Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη κ στους δύο

----------


## gramle

Ρε hus, για ονομα του θεου...
Επρεπε να χαρεις κι εσυ δηλαδη που βρηκε αλλον? Αν ειναι δυνατον. Σορυ αλλα λεω την αποψη μου. Ολοι καταπιεζομαστε λιγο πολυ μεσα σε ενα γαμο, ισως η γυναικα σου να μην ηταν ετοιμη για κατι τετοιο. Μην ριχνεις ομως το φταιξιμο σε σενα

----------


## husband

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που με ακούσατε. Που είσασταν εδώ σήμερα. Που ανεχτήκατε τον εαυτουλισμό και τον εγωισμό μου που προσπάθησα σήμερα (άραγε μόνο σήμερα????) να νοιαστώ για μένα. Που νοιαστήκατε εσείς για ένα άγνωστο. Που προσπαθήσατε. Λίγες οι λέξεις και μικρές που ξέρω. Να είστε καλά. Πρέπει να κλείσω.

----------


## Tzeni

Οι ανθρωποι δεν αλλαζουνε οι καταστασεις μονο

Δεν σου λεω να αλλαξεις να προσπαθησεις διαφορετικα να προσσεγγισεις το θεμα......

ΕΓω βλεπω οτι εσυ θελεις περισσοτερο βοηθεια απο την αγαπημενη σου...

Δες τον εαυτο σου λιγο και τις αναγκες του ..... Προσπαθησε να παρεις δυναμεις για να εισαι σε θεση να τις δωσεις ....

Τωρα δεν εχεις τιποτα .... Πως μπορεις να βοηθησεις οταν εσυ χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια???

Σκεψου θετικα..... οταν θελεις κατι πολυ γινεται αυτο να το ξερεις παντα

Αν λες συνεχεια \"τι να κανω δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα\", ετσι δεν θα βρεις λυση 

Φωναξε τα θελω σου ..... Ομως τι θελεις πραγματικα 

να τα ακουσεις 

και θα πραγματοποιηθουν 

Αυτο να ξερεις

----------


## e8

Φίλε μου
Πριν λίγο καιρό σου ειχα πει, πήγαινε πάρε βοήθεια .
Μου ειχες απαντήσει (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τις λέξεις) οτι δεν έχεις αυτή την πολυτέλεια γιατι η μοναδική σου φροντίδα ειναι να κοιτάξεις την γυναικα και το παιδί σου.
Στο ξαναλέω
Δεν ειναι πολυτέλεια . ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ (κεφαλαια που σου αρέσουν όταν τονίζεις κάτι)

Πάντως εχω την εντύπωση ότι μέσα σου έχεις μεγαλοποιήσει τα πράγματα ή μας κρύβεις πολλα.
Οταν ανοιγεις έτσι την ψυχή σου , τα λες όλα.
Μας παρουσιάζεις την γυναίκα σου σαν ένα αδύναμο πλάσμα που μόνο εσένα έχει στήριγμα και χωρις εσένα θα πάψει να φροντίζει τον εαυτό της.
Εμείς πάντως που μιλάμε μαζί της στο τσατ, άλλα βλέπουμε.
Μια δυναμική γυναίκα, που ξέρει τι θέλει και πως να το πάρει.
Που ξέρει πολύ καλά θάλεγα τι θέλει.

Θα σου πω πάλι, γιατι μάλλον δεν το προσεξες.
Σου έχει ζητήσει να την αφήσεις να αναπνεύσει, να μην την πιέζεις, να την αφήσεις να κάνει πράγματα μόνη της (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τις λέξεις και δεν θα ψάξω τοσα ποστ) .

Με όλη μου την αγάπη σου λέω ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ. Είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, καταλαβαίνει, σας δίνει τα μηνύματά του αλλά δεν θέλετε να τα δειτε.
Δηλαδή εχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία μόνο το πως αισθάνεται η γυναίκα σου, το αν θέλει άλλον ή όχι, το αν την μια μέρα σε θέλει και την άλλη σε διώχνει απο την ψυχική υγεια του παιδιού σας ?? Στο τέλος θα θέλει και εκεινο παιδοψυχίατρο.

Με το να φορτώνεσαι με ενοχές, χωρις να λες τι στο καλο το τόσο σοβαρό της έχεις κάνει και της δημιουργησες την κατάθλιψη αυτό δεν βγάζει πουθενά.
Μάλλον λέω εγώ την κατάθλιψη της την δημιουργησαν οι κρισεις πανικού που η ιδια παραδέχεται ότι έχει και οχι εσυ, ή τουλάχιστον όχι μόνο εσύ !!

Γράφεις ότι χρειάζεσαι λύσεις αμέσως. Βιάζεσαι φίλε μου !
Τρως τον χρόνο σου με το να αναζητάς λύσεις , ενώ ξέρεις ότι αυτές θα τις δώσετε μόνοι σας , με την βοηθεια του ειδικού και ίσως και φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.

Ξέρω ότι δεν σου αρέσουν αυτά που σου λέω. Ομως αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να στα γράψω, μήπως και κάποια στιγμή δεις τι γινεται γυρω σου. Γιατί παρότι λες ότι αναζητάς την γνώμη μας και λύση, πεισματικά θάλεγα επιμένεις να μην \"βλέπεις\" αυτά που πρέπει να κάνεις.

Με αγάπη
Μαρινα

----------


## husband

Συγνώμη 1 Σας υπέβαλλα να κάθεστε και να διαβάζετε ότι ζούσα ελπίζοντας ότι θα βρώ βοήθεια 
Συγνώμη 2 Σας υπέβαλλα στο ίδιο σαιτ να ακούτε δύο πρόσωπα που ζούνε τα γεγονότα με διαφορετικό τρόπο
Συγνώμη 3 Ισως το πρόβλημα όντως να μην το έχει η αγαπημένη αλλά εγώ και να σας παραπλάνησα με τον τίτλο
Συγνώμη 4 Αυτό θα είναι από τα πιο μακροσκελή μου μυνήματα αλλά το τέλος είναι κοντά. (the show will end)) (για όσους είδαν ένα show και όχι ανθρώπους σε αυτό το θρεντ)


Περιγραφή τελευταίων ημερών.
Παρασκευή οδηγώντας για Θεσσαλονίκη όπου είχε κλειστεί ραντεβού αλλά τελικά το συνδυάσαμε με ΠΣΚ ταξιδάκι
-----Α husband ξέχασα να σου πώ. Με εκείνον που μίλησα προχτές στο νετ τελικά κανόνισα για καφέ. Ενδιαφέρον τύπος φαίνεται, πανέξυπνος. Και αυτός θέλει πολύ να με γνωρίσει μου είπε του προκαλώ πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
------(θολούρα δική μου),,,,,,,(σκέψεις δικές μου) Είναι δυνατόν? Οχι ξανά!!!! Ελεος. ΟΧΙ πάλι (αντίδραση δική μου) καμία. Ξημερώματα γράφω ένα μύνημα αλλά το σβήνω. Οι τελίτσες..............Αφορούσε το πόσο άσχημα ένιωσα με την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου που για άλλη μία φορά έβαζε το νετ πάνω από τη ζωή μας.

Περνάει η παρασκευή και έρχεται το Σάββατο. 
Χαλαρά, οικογενειακά, όμορφα, ώσπου,,,,τσουπ σκάει η βομβίτσα 
-----(παίρνει τηλέφωνο μές τη χαρά)Ελα θα έρθεις είμαστε εκεί.....μπλαμπλαμπλα. Οκ περιμένω, τα λέμε.
------ (αντιδράω ώς εξής) Εγώ δεν θα καθίσω. Καθίστε εσείς να τα πείτε παρεά. Δεν έχω θέση εγώ εδώ. Φεύγω πάω βόλτα (ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΜΟΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ) και σηκώθηκα να φύγω
------Μα κάτσε γιατί αντιδράς έτσι
-----Ασε δεν είναι τώρα ώρα είναι και το παιδί μπροστά. Φεύγω. Καλά να περάσετε.
Λογομαχία, όχι κάτσε όχι φεύγω 

Περνάει η ώρα, έχω φύγει στο δωμάτιο, ήρθε μετά από κανα 3ωρο μαζί με το ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥΔΙ μας (σημειωτεόν τότε ήταν που είπε η μικρή μου πόσο την στεναχώρησα ) χαμογελαστή και όλα καλά και τίποτα δεν τρέχει. 
------(Ρωτάω)Θες να μου πείς?
-------Οχι
Ηρθε και η ώρα για το ραντεβού. Φεύγει
Μόνος μένω με το παιδί. Πριν ξαλώσει για απογευματινό υπνάκο το ρωτάω και μου λέει δεν ήρθε κανείς.

Επιστρέφει. Σε πέντε λεπτά έχει ντύσει το παιδί και έχει αποφασίσει να παέι βόλτα για ψώνια. 
---(Ρωταέι) Θα έρθεις? 
-----Όχι δεν έχω όρεξη
-----Σίγουρα
----Ναι σίγουρα, χαλάστηκα. Θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις πρώτα
------τελευταία ευκαιρία 
-------Καλά να περάσετε

Τρέχω, τρέχω τρέχω. Πολλά χιλιόμετρα. Δεν το ήξερα ότι ακόμα μπορώ να τρέχω για 4 ώρες σερί.

Γυρίζω πίσω και τσουπ στον διάδρομο βρισκόμαστε. 
Χαμογελαστή και έυδιάθετη πάλι. Εγώ ακόμα μέσα στη θολούρα

-----Θα πάμε βόλτα με την κουμπάρα
-----Ε αν θα πάτε ...(παύση), εγώ πρέπει να κάνω ένα μπάνιο
Μέσα σε 2 λεπτά είχαν φύγει. 

Ερχεται πλεον το βράδυ. Το παιδί κοιμάτε. Κουβέντα δεν έχουμε πει. Και ξεκινάμε μόλις κοιμάτε το αγελούδι.
Η αποψή της: Γιατί σκέφτεσαι έτσι? Γιατί κάθε στιγμή που νιώθω ωραία θες να τη χαλάς? Γιατί μόλις σηκώνομαι θες να με ξαναρίχνεις¨? Χαίρεσε? 
Η άποψή μου: Οχι αυτό δεν θα το κάνω. Να καθίσω και εγώ να κρατάω και κανά φανάρι΄
Επί 4 ώρες. Ξημέρωσε. Καταλήξαμε στην πλήρη (έτσι νόμισα τότε) απομάκρυνση. 
Και όμως λες και έγινε κάτι μαγικό έρχεται και με αγκαλιάζει (φυσικά στο παιδικό κρεβατάκι έπεσα να ξαπλώσω). 
-----Δεν μπορώ χωρίς εσένα, Είσαι ο άντρας μου, είσαι το στήριγμά μου, μόνο εσένα έχω, το ξέρω ώρες ώρες γίνομαι κακιά, άσε με να είμαι δίπλα σου
------(εγώ) ακόμα θολωμένος, κλαιγοντας, μη μπορώντας να κατανοήσω πως τη μία στιγμή μου λέει πως αδιαφορεί πλήρως για μένα, για το τι θέλω, για την κοινή ζωή μας, και την επόμενη να θέλει να είναι δίπλα μου. Ξαπλώσαμε παρεά

Πέρασε και η κυριακή ωραία και γυρίσαμε.
Ποστάρω για το πώς νιώθω. Τα εμότικονς. Και ναί γράφω μία γραμμή. Δεν μπορούσα να μη τη γράψω τη ρημάδα. Πίστεψα ότι κάτι μετρούσα τελικά στα μάτια της. Οτι είχα σημασία και εγώ. Οτι με είχε καταλάβει και ότι είχει ακυρώσει η ίδια το ραντεβού της. 

Η Δευτέρα κυλάει όμορφα ώσπου μαθαίνει ότι έγραψα για κάποιον τρίτο. (σημειωτέον δε πολυδιαβάζει τι γράφω) Και γίνεται πάλι μία από τα ίδια. Πώς τόλμησες να γράψεις τέτοιο πράγμα? κλπ κλπ κλπ
Βραδιάζει. Η μικρή πάει για ύπνο. Και αρχίζει άλλη μία συνεδρία μας.
Να μη τα πολυλογώ το δια ταύτα είναι ότι πλέον δεν υπάρχει λόγος (στο μυαλό της) να είμαστε μαζί. Στο μυαλό μου υπάρχει απέραντη θλίψη για το πώς η γυναίκα που τόσο αγαπάω βάζει σε πρώτη μοίρα κάποιον τρίτο, νοιαζεται τόσο για το αν θα θιχτεί, δεν τον στέλνει γενικώς, και σε δεύτερη μοίρα μπαίνω εγώ. Δε λέει ένα να το πάρει το ποτάμι να το πάρει τι έγινε για ένα μισάωρο στο νετ θα ασχολούμαστε και θα χαλιόμαστε. Αφού σε πείραξε εσένα ε και εγώ δεν καίγομαι και τόσο πια. Ναι μιλάω εγωιστικά. Θέλω να αποτελώ κάτι στη ζωή της γυναίκας μου και όχι απλώς να περιφέρομαι γύρω γύρω, Το απαιτώ όσο πιστεύω πως είναι γυναίκα μου. 
Το δια ταύτα λοιπόν της Δευτέρας είναι ότι για άλλη μία φορά τα πράγματα οδηγήθηκαν εκτός ελέγχου. 
Τρίτη μεσημέρι αντιλαμβάνομαι την Σοφία της sofias. Καθε στιγμή και άλλο αποτέλεσμα.......

Τρίτη βράδυ άλλη μία συνεδρία μας.
Πλέον κανένα σημείο επαφής εκ μέρους της. Πληρη αδιαφορία ρητά δηλωμένη για εμένα. Γιατί συμπεριφέρθηκα έτσι. Γιατί πάντα ήμουν εγωιστής. Γιατί γιατί γιατί δεν μπορώ πλεον να συγκρατήσω το κάθε γιατί. Ρητή επιθυμία της πλέον να γίνει κάτι. Δεν αντέχει να ασχολείται με εμένα και το πως νιώθω. Δεν την ενδιαφέρει. Δεν βρίσκει τίποτα θετικό στο να είμαστε μαζί. Και ζητάει από μένα να κάνω κάτι.

Τετάρτη πρωί. Σας ζητάω βοήθεια.
Τετάρτη μεσημέρι. Πλέον το έχει αποφασίσει να χωρίσουμε. Μου τι ξεκαθαρίζει. Και μετά μου ζητάει να φύγω από το σπίτι. το αρνούμαι. Όσον καιρό έχω με το αγγελούδι μου θα τον (τον χρόνο) εκμεταλλευτώ. Λέει πως είναι πιο εύκολο για μένα να φύγω. Λεεί πως δεν θέλει να της φέρω προβλήματα. Αρνούμαι πλέον να δεχτώ να φύγω. ούτε την πρώτη φορά το δέχτηκα ούτε τώρα το δέχομαι. Εγώ δεν θέλω να χωρίσω. Εγώ θα το δεχτώ όμως. Εγώ ζητάω να με αγαπήσει. Δεν θέλει. Θέλει να ηρεμήσει. Θέλει να χωρισει. Ξέρω καλά πως πλέον έχω πάψει στο μυαλό της να είμαι ο άντρας της και να είναι η γυναίκα μου, έχω χωνέψει και εγώ στο μυαλό μου πως πλέον δεν είμαι ο άντρας της. 
Αν θέλει να με χωρίσει ας με χωρίσει. το έχω δεχτεί ότι συμβαίνει αυτό στη ζωή. Αλλά δεν θα ρημάξω εγώ μόνος μου το γάμο μου. Αφού τόσο την έχω τσακίσει. αφού τόσο κακό της κάνω. Αφού βρήκε τη δύναμη μέχρι και το άγγελάκι μας να το κάνει να κλάψει εξηγώντας του ότι θέλει να χωρίσουμε ε τότε ας βρεί και τη δύναμη να προχωρήσει. Αυτό της είπα. \"Δεν σε εμποδίζω. Ότι θές θα το υπογράψω. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Πλέον δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να μου λες τι να κάνω.\"

Ξημερώματα πέμπτης. Γράφεται αυτο το post

ΥΓ1 Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΘΡΕΝΤ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ (ΓΕΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ). ΕΓΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΩΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ. ΟΥΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ (ΟΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΤΡΑΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΘΕΙ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ). OYTE ΠΛΕΟΝ ΩΣ HUSBAND MΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΝΟΜΑΙ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ.
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΑΙΡΕΤΟ 

ΥΓ2 Στην περιγραφή των ανωτέρω γεγονότων γίνεται εμφανές ότι ένα ποτήρι ξεχειλίζει από μία σταγόνα όταν είναι γεμάτο. Η σταγόνα αυτή καθεαυτή δεν έχει παίξει κάποιο ρόλο. Η βρύση που γεμίζει το ποτήρι είναι που έχει σημασία και εμείς δεν βρήκαμε πως κλείνει αυτή η βρύση.

ΥΓ3 Τα όσα έγραφα εδώ είχαν σαν σκοπό να διαβαστούν απο όλους σας με σκοπό να βοηθηθώ. 

ΥΓ4 Εχω την ίδια αγωνία για το αν πρέπει να πατήσω το κατχώρηση όσο είχα όταν ξεκινούσα αυτό το θρεντ για δεύτερη (και μακροσκελέστατη) φορά. Λες και το τέλος δεν έχει έρθει και θα έρθει με την κατχώρηση. Και όμως......

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΑ 1 και μοναδική. ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΝΟΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΑΛΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΌ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ. ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ. ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ. ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ.ΜΟΝΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

ΕΥΧΗ 1 και μοναδική . ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΛΙ. CARPE DIEM

----------


## ex_hus

Άλλο, καλά?????
Όπως είπε και ο (δεν θυμάμαι ποιός) στο χρώμα του χρήματος: Ι ΑΜ BACK

ΥΓ ΝΕWMAN (xmmmm new man)

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by husband_
> 
> 
> Πλέον το έχει αποφασίσει να χωρίσουμε. Μου τι ξεκαθαρίζει. Και μετά μου ζητάει να φύγω από το σπίτι. το αρνούμαι. Όσον καιρό έχω με το αγγελούδι μου θα τον (τον χρόνο) εκμεταλλευτώ. Λέει πως είναι πιο εύκολο για μένα να φύγω. Λεεί πως δεν θέλει να της φέρω προβλήματα. Αρνούμαι πλέον να δεχτώ να φύγω. ούτε την πρώτη φορά το δέχτηκα ούτε τώρα το δέχομαι. Εγώ δεν θέλω να χωρίσω. Εγώ θα το δεχτώ όμως. Εγώ ζητάω να με αγαπήσει. Δεν θέλει. Θέλει να ηρεμήσει. Θέλει να χωρισει. Ξέρω καλά πως πλέον έχω πάψει στο μυαλό της να είμαι ο άντρας της και να είναι η γυναίκα μου, έχω χωνέψει και εγώ στο μυαλό μου πως πλέον δεν είμαι ο άντρας της. 
> Αν θέλει να με χωρίσει ας με χωρίσει. το έχω δεχτεί ότι συμβαίνει αυτό στη ζωή. *Αλλά δεν θα ρημάξω εγώ μόνος μου το γάμο μου.*  Αφού τόσο την έχω τσακίσει. αφού τόσο κακό της κάνω. Αφού βρήκε τη δύναμη μέχρι και το άγγελάκι μας να το κάνει να κλάψει εξηγώντας του ότι θέλει να χωρίσουμε ε τότε ας βρεί και τη δύναμη να προχωρήσει. Αυτό της είπα. \"Δεν σε εμποδίζω. Ότι θές θα το υπογράψω. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Πλέον δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να μου λες τι να κάνω.\"


Δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το κίνητρο που με παρακινεί να γράψω, αφού από τις πρώτες καταχωρήσεις σου σε αυτό το ποστ, είδα έναν άνθρωπο που δε θέλει στην πραγματικότητα να ακούσει. Μάλλον δεν έχει αυτιά για να το κάνει. Η πρόθεση ενδέχεται να είναι και ειλικρινής. 
Ό,τι και να ξόδεψες σε χρόνο, κόπο, αίμα και δάκρυα, η προηγούμενη παράγραφος μου αποκαλύπτει (στα δικά μου μάτια ) ότι δεν την ΑΓΑΠΑΣ
Κι εγώ δε θα σε ένοιωθα άντρα μου

----------


## perpatontas..

Δυστυχώς σε όλο αυτό το μακροσκελές τόπικ..βλέπω ένα και μόνον παρονομαστή..σκέφτεσαι πρωτίστως τον εαυτό σου.
Η γυναίκα σου μπορεί να αισθάνεται καλά και με άλλα άτομα ξέρεις και σαφώς δεν μπορεί να αισθάνεται καλά μαζί σου γιατί έχετε προλήματα. Αυτό που έκανες είναι να την πιέσεις παραπάνω και γιαυτό είατε αυτά τα αποτελέσματα....
το αν πόνεσε το αγγελούδι σας...χμ δεν ξέρω...νομίζεις οτι δεν πονούσε κάθε μέρα να σας βλέπει έτσι; 7 χρονών ούτε 1 ούτε 2.

Ευχή προς εσένα ...μετρίασε το εγώ σου..δεν γυρίζουν όλα γύρω από εσένα..δυσκολο να βγεις απο τον κύκλο στον οποίο υπάρχεις εσύ μέσα αλλά μόνον αυτή είναι η λύση.

----------


## Sad

Μόλις χθες βρήκα και διάβαζα αυτήν την ιστορία και δεν μπορούσα να την αφήσω για να πάω για ύπνο. Με συγκινήσατε πολύ βρε παιδιά. Η δύναμη της αγάπης είναι αυτή που με κάνει να ελπίζω&amp;#8230; 
Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τώρα είναι όλα καλά μεταξύ σας husband και giota73. Αντέξατε τόσα&amp;#8230; δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτή η σχέση τελείωσε άδοξα. Είμαι σίγουρη πως και η giota73 κατάλαβε πως άφηνε τα περιθώρια να της συμπεριφερθείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη, αρκεί να τα καταλαβαίνουμε και να τα διορθώνουμε. Καλή συνέχεια στην ζωή σας εύχομαι&amp;#8230;





Βλέπω τον άντρα μου που προσπαθεί να με βοηθήσει όσο μπορεί. Δεν με αφήνει να προβληματίζομαι για τίποτα, ακόμη και αν το θέλω. Δεν θέλω να μου πάθει τίποτα. Θα κλατάρει με τα τόσα που έχει φορτωθεί εξαιτίας μου. Δουλεύει πολλές ώρες και σαββατοκύριακα, προκειμένου να τα προλάβει. Τι να κάνω δεν ξέρω. Τον βλέπω προβληματισμένο και δεν μου μιλάει. Βέβαια όταν μου μιλούσε εγώ αντιδρούσα άσχημα και γι&amp;#8217; αυτό δεν θέλει να με κουράζει. Δεν τα συζητάει όμως με κανέναν και αυτό δεν θα του βγει σε καλό. Δεν θέλω να γίνω εγώ καλά και να αρχίσει να έχει πρόβλημα ο άντρας μου. Τον αγαπάω πολύ, μου στάθηκε και μου στέκετε πολύ. Τι να κάνω; Τον βλέπω, αρχίζει να τον κυριεύει ο θυμός. Θύμωνα πολύ με τους ανθρώπους και μου την έλεγε γι&amp;#8217; αυτό. Τώρα που εγώ το βλέπω διαφορετικά το θέμα, θυμώνει αυτός.

Προσπαθώ να του φτιάχνω το κέφι αλλά δεν βλέπω να χαμογελάει εύκολα. Χάνετε μέσα στις σκέψεις του. Δεν θέλω να του δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα. Είπαμε να με βοηθήσει και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ γι&amp;#8217; αυτό αλλά πως θα τον πείσω να κάνει πράγματα για τον εαυτό του. Να ξεχνιέται βρε αδερφέ&amp;#8230; Δεν θέλει να πιστέψει πως είμαι άρρωστη. Εγώ τον λέω πως πρέπει να το αποδεχτεί για να μπορέσει να το-να με αντιμετωπίσει. Δεν ξέρω αν συμπεριφέρομαι σωστά. Του λέω αυτά που λέω σε εμένα. 
Ζήτησα από τον γιατρό μου να μιλήσουν και μου είπε, αργότερα ίσως μαζί με εμένα θα μπορούσε να τον δει. Τώρα έχω εγώ προτεραιότητα λέει. Δεν με αφήνει και ο γιατρός μου να ξαναπάω στο γραφείο. Μου ζήτησε να ψάξω να βρω κάτι άλλο να κάνω. 
Τι να κάνω; Δεν θέλω να τον βλέπω τόσο προβληματισμένο. Θέλω να τον βοηθήσω.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος-α που έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο και θέλει να βοηθήσει ας μου γράψει.
Ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε.

----------


## fly

sad σου έχω στείλει utu

----------


## dreamprince

Κι εγώ σχετίζομαι με μια κοπέλα που έχει αγχώθη κατάθλιψη... Ψάχνω τρόπους να την βοηθήσω και πραγματικά, η προσπάθεια του husband είναι συγκινητική. Όλη η φάση είναι συγκiνητική. Επειδή είμαι εκ φύσεως αισιόδοξος, πιστεύω ότι την βοηθάω. Και η ίδια αυτό μου λέει. Την κάνω που και που να χαμογελάει και περνάει καλά όταν είμαστε μαζί. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που μου ανοίξατε ακόμη περισσότερο τα μάτια για το πώς να συμπεριφερθώ και να πράξω με την τύπισσα. 

Με άγγιξε η κουβέντα αυτή. Και ειλικρινά, θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς θέλετε εσείς οι ίδιοι να σας συμπεριφέρονται, οι άνθρωποι που θέλουν να σας βοηθήσουν και που σας αγαπάνε... 

Χριστίνα, σου αφιερώνω το τραγούδι μας...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pA5UhNaYw0

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
Dance me through the panic \'til I\'m gathered safely in
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove
Dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love
Oh let me see your beauty when the witnesses are gone
Let me feel you moving like they do in Babylon
Show me slowly what I only know the limits of
Dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love

Dance me to the wedding now, dance me on and on
Dance me very tenderly and dance me very long
We\'re both of us beneath our love, we\'re both of us above
Dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love

Dance me to the children who are asking to be born
Dance me through the curtains that our kisses have outworn
Raise a tent of shelter now, though every thread is torn
Dance me to the end of love

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin
Dance me through the panic till I\'m gathered safely in
Touch me with your naked hand or touch me with your glove
Dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love
Dance me to the end of love


Να ζείτε την ζωή πριν γίνει ανάμνηση... Εγώ αυτό έχω μόνο στο μυαλό μου...

----------

